# Texas Elementary School Mass Murder



## Trendkill

Texas Shooter Kills at Least 19 Children and Two Adults in Elementary School
					

The shooter, an 18 year-old man, was killed by law enforcement.




					www.wsj.com
				




We have utterly failed as a society and the fact that this is nothing new is even more sickening.  Schools are going to have to become like prisons to keep the innocent safe.  Armed guards, armed teachers, armed admins.  The innocence of youth is forever taken from them.  What a fucking nightmare.

And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> Texas Shooter Kills at Least 19 Children and Two Adults in Elementary School
> 
> 
> The shooter, an 18 year-old man, was killed by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have utterly failed as a society and the fact that this is nothing new is even more sickening.  Schools are going to have to become like prisons to keep the innocent safe.  Armed guards, armed teachers, armed admins.  The innocence of youth is forever taken from them.  What a fucking nightmare.
> 
> And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit.



Sad and terrifying state of affairs

There are a lot of sick people in this world.


----------



## Badleroybrown

I have only caught a little bit but do we know what stemmed all this


----------



## Badleroybrown

Gun control has nothing at all to do with act of violence.


----------



## lifter6973

Go to ASF, Wes will likely have his conspiracy lined up already calling this a false flag.
He will tell you he knows people that know the truth and that the dead 18 year old suspect was set up by the government. He will also say this is planned to take away guns and also to deflect right before the 2022 elections.
Only Wes knows the truth about these gun incidents, so if you want the truth and are willing to go down a crazy idiot's rabbit hole, you can find this truth on ASF.

@kilsong can you confirm when our insider and his fellow fruit loops post about exactly what I just said?


----------



## Robdjents

In these times how does someone who doesn’t belong even get in to a school? Where I went in bfe they have bullet proof glass and locked doors…problem solved


----------



## Yano

Badleroybrown said:


> I have only caught a little bit but do we know what stemmed all this


Looks like the shooter was a student in the same school system , killed his grandmother and headed to the school n started shooting ... 18 years old.. just WTF goes on in their heads these days my God.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Yano said:


> Looks like the shooter was a student in the same school system , killed his grandmother and headed to the school n started shooting ... 18 years old.. just WTF goes on in their heads these days my God.


It is hard to pin point it. There has been and there always be sick individuals in this world.
But the fact that so many young people have been involved in such diabolical crimes is beyond words.

I blame the internet for one.
Kids have way to much at there disposal for there young minds to handle.
I blame that lack of parenting that if you look at these kids most of them have been without it or it has not been wholesome.
When we were coming you we didn’t here if this shit. There were not school shootings.
Fuck man I went to high school when we all use to have guns in the racks of our trucks during hunting season.
No one even gave it a second thought.
Imagine that in todays society.

I blame the lack of faith and Jesus in people life’s. Not that all people that don’t belive in Jesus would do something like this but you know what I mean. How bout we say a lack of faith.
The first time I heard of a school shooting was columbine. Then we did t here about another one for a while.then sandy hook.
But people are just fucking crazy nowadays.
Anyway I can speculate on a lot of shit but I may be wrong and a lot are my own beliefs. So share them some don’t.
I am a gun owner. I carry my side arm everywhere I go. I did a lot of the time. But now I don’t go anywhere without it. Fucking church on sat night with the family that fuckers in my side and I don’t give a fuck if it prints and someone can see it in me.
If I go to visit someone in another state. It comes with me. Illegal yes but I would rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it. I will deal with the consequences if that day ever comes. And I hope it does not.
Society as we remember it is gone.
We are into the point of no return. The damage is done and is being done more and more everyday.
I don’t give a fuck who becomes the next president. What laws are passed. How many guns are confiscated and how many drugs are taken off the street. 
Images too  and illegals. People are up and arms about that… please. A copilot million people coming into this country are the least of our worries when we have a government and society ready to rape and pillage and destroy everything around us.

FUCKING BABYFORMULA!!! How do e run out of baby formula.
It all makes me so sick to my stomach that I actually envy the people who pick up shop and decide to move off grid.. they are the ones that are truly sane. 
I say it all the time. That’s why we have to live the ones we love and take care of them any means necessary. 
I work 10 minutes from my kids school. God forbid anything happens like this. They will have to kill me to keep me from teaching my kids. 

My wife’s a teacher. They have all these rules and procedures in place at her school. Fuck those procedures l. Shelter in place and lock doors. My wife has an emergency escape windo in her room and know that if anythjng
Like this ever happened she would get herself and her kids out it .. double time.. not sit there like a sheep waiting to get slaughtered. 

I knew one of the troopers who went into sandyhook the day of the shooting. He said it was the worst thing he will ever see in his life. Teachers huddled over there kids. Shit dead. Waiting like sheep for help.. 
my golly .
Our country need a hycolonic


----------



## AlienAgent

The question they never ask in the media, what is happening at school to where a young person would do this? 

These toxic prison like environments need to go the way of the dinosaurs. 

I remember being stuck in school with dirtbags that I never would have been around in any other situation. Couldn’t thump em because I didn’t want to get in trouble or cause grief for my parents. With the internet and social media I can only imagine how amped up the idiocy is now. 

Thank goodness we were in a position to homeschool my son. He’s a hardworking man’s man on his way to building wealth at 17 and looks at his peers with confusion. He was able to skip over so much bullshit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Badleroybrown said:


> I blame the lack of faith and Jesus in people life’s. Not that all people that don’t belive in Jesus would do something like this but you know what I mean. How bout we say a lack of faith.


This is total bullshit more people have died and been molested by the cult of christianity than all the mass murders put together.


----------



## TiredandHot

If I ever have kids, I planned to homeschool for a few reasons. This is one of them...tragic. I can't imagine and I'm not even a parent.


----------



## Adrenolin

Might need to hasten the pace and pull the trigger on a few of the wishlist items








						FN SCAR® 20S NRCH | FN®
					

The legendary FN SCAR® 20S is upgraded with Non-Reciprocating Charging Handles. Perfectly calibrated for long-range fire, the FN SCAR 20S delivers surgical precision, with an enhanced set of controls to enable any shooting position or optic choice. The rugged, monolithic upper receiver with...




					fnamerica.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Go to ASF, Wes will likely have his conspiracy lined up already calling this a false flag.
> He will tell you he knows people that know the truth and that the dead 18 year old suspect was set up by the government. He will also say this is planned to take away guns and also to deflect right before the 2022 elections.
> Only Wes knows the truth about these gun incidents, so if you want the truth and are willing to go down a crazy idiot's rabbit hole, you can find this truth on ASF.
> 
> @kilsong can you confirm when our insider and his fellow fruit loops post about exactly what I just said?


I’m afraid there’s no conspiracy theory on this one. 

The alleged shooter….







Transgender is a MENTAL HEALTH DISORDER. It should be treated as such instead of being celebrated.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m afraid there’s no conspiracy theory on this one.
> 
> The alleged shooter….
> 
> View attachment 22705
> 
> 
> View attachment 22706
> 
> 
> Transgender is a MENTAL HEALTH DISORDER. It should be treated as such instead of being celebrated.


yuck, but still Wes is the only guy on the inside except maybe one or two others. He knows there were crisis actors and that the govt told this weirdo to shoot a bunch of kids you know cuz that is what the govt does.

Only Wes and maybe that dumb fuck Doc GoogleIron aka HeavyIron know the truth. If you just read 10% of what they read in a day, you would know the truth as well.  That is how much truth they know (Doc GoogleIron's own words).


----------



## BRICKS

One thing I've noticed that seems to get very little mention is the lack of both parents involvement in the shooter's life.  Say what you want, but this seems to be a little to common to be coincidence.  

Case in point.  When I was in high school it was pretty common that just about every truck in the parking lot had a gun rack with a gun in it.  No school shootings.  It was so pretty much unusual to see single parents, certainly the vast majority of my classmates had both mom and dad living at home.  When my daughter was a senior in high school I asked her how many of her friends had both mom and dad living at home, she could not name a single one.  Just some observations.


----------



## MrRogers

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m afraid there’s no conspiracy theory on this one.
> 
> The alleged shooter….
> 
> View attachment 22705
> 
> 
> View attachment 22706
> 
> 
> Transgender is a MENTAL HEALTH DISORDER. It should be treated as such instead of being celebrated.


Transgenderism, for 99.9% of people out there, is a symptom of another major illness, usually cluster a or b personality disorders. There is no transgenderism without mental illness. We not only normalize and celebrate these people but in doing so deter them from getting treatment. Im a psychologist and I do a lot of diagnostic evals. I had a trans kid come in for surgical approval (top). I denied him bc he was clearly incapacitated with co-morbid mental illness. Basically, this kid told his next evaluator, word got around, and no one would refer to me. 

This little POS looks as pathetic as I thought. Maggot mfer.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

This is horrible. Along with the last shooting. Nothing will come of it. Health issues won't be addressed. 
They won't admit transgender Is a mental health issue. 

They will dig down and deny that we have a parent and mental health issue and that will use these two shootings as a way of attacking our second amendment and taking guns away from us 

Nothing that needs being addressed will be addressed.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

BRICKS said:


> One thing I've noticed that seems to get very little mention is the lack of both parents involvement in the shooter's life.  Say what you want, but this seems to be a little to common to be coincidence.
> 
> Case in point.  When I was in high school it was pretty common that just about every truck in the parking lot had a gun rack with a gun in it.  No school shootings.  It was so pretty much unusual to see single parents, certainly the vast majority of my classmates had both mom and dad living at home.  When my daughter was a senior in high school I asked her how many of her friends had both mom and dad living at home, she could not name a single one.  Just some observations.




It's unfortunate to see the divide between rural and the rest of society.  Although that is changing as even rural affairs are becoming more and more regulated with city school curriculum being down into the trusting minds of our kids. Now as poverty increases, drugs are becoming more and more of a problem. 

Ps. Still most have a truck gun.


----------



## slicwilly2000

I don't think it has anything to do with the lack of Jesus in school.  Christianity is a fucked up religion.  Many of adults in the church I grew up in are in prison some for being pedophiles and molesting the youth.  I do agree that transgenderism is mental illness and should be treated as such.  I've known a few and they're pretty crazy beyond their belief that they are some other gender or both genders or gender fluid.  All I can think of beyond that is perhaps the kid was possessed by something.  There isn't much logical explanation for why someone would walk into a school and murder people.  

Slic.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

People have lost their minds. All the real reasons we're alive have been demonized.  Family, truth, hard work. Intentionally suffering to better yourself has somehow been cast in a light that make people think it's retarded.  

On the other side of that argument,  why would people want to work if it doesn't further them in society?  There is no upward mobility! 

The counter point being that the work itself IS the purpose!  


I will leave it on this to describe what I think has become the norm for our financial system. 

Catabolic capitalism will profit from scarcity, crisis, disaster, and conflict.  Warfare, resource hoarding, ecological disaster, and pandemic diseases will become the big profit makers.  Capital will flow toward lucrative ventures like cybercrime, predatory lending, and financial fraud; bribery, corruption, and racketeering; weapons, drugs, and human trafficking.  Once disintegration and destruction become the primary source of profit, catabolic capitalism will rampage down the road to ruin, gorging itself on one self-inflicted disaster after another

Although I do not agree with the author in totality,  seems pretty accurate


----------



## Dex

This is disgusting. Why did an 18 year old shoot up an elementary school? And why was he made fun of for his clothes and being poor yet has money for body armor and multiple assault weapons and ammo? He probably shot his grandmother because she told him he was crazy. But then an elementary school? That has got to be the biggest pussy move there is.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They will never bring to the table that guns were more prevalent. More easily accessible before. They will just blame guns.

They won't blame poor parenting, sorry teaching.


----------



## Trendkill

As other's have said this is a breakdown of the nuclear family across all levels of society.  This, in conjunction with turning a blind eye to mental illness and, in fact, celebrating it has brought us here.  Throw in social media, easy access to all black markets and zero checks and balances and this is the end result.  This will probably now overtake abortion as the theme for the mid-term elections.  I pray that those in the middle pick the correct side this time.  A demented old man acting as a puppet for radical political ideologues that have no desire to see the US thrive must be removed from office.  The answers to this problem are everything the left hates - family, individual responsibility, and discipline.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

It won't happen. Even the Republicans make too much money. This country will be that shit hole soon enough. 
Democrats and Republicans are both against us the citizens. They will put this country into the ground as long as they remain rich. 
It's either civil war or become a slave


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They pin us against each other so we won't unite and realize that they are playing us all


----------



## Tisatix




----------



## Tisatix

slicwilly2000 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the lack of Jesus in school.  Christianity is a fucked up religion.  Many of adults in the church I grew up in are in prison some for being pedophiles and molesting the youth.  I do agree that transgenderism is mental illness and should be treated as such.  I've known a few and they're pretty crazy beyond their belief that they are some other gender or both genders or gender fluid.  All I can think of beyond that is perhaps the kid was possessed by something.  There isn't much logical explanation for why someone would walk into a school and murder people.
> 
> Slic.



It's definitely due to a lack of God in our society. We were all created and with our Godly conscious. When you let yourself drift further from faith, which is certainly being brainwashed due to atheism, you slowly lose it and become venerable to the darkness. Yes, we still have a choice, but some will lose themselves completely. However, I still say it takes a person who sides with the darkness and prefers it. THEY ARE MONSTERS.

I don't want to hear about the shooters "past" , or "mental issues". No f#cking excuses here.

@BigBaldBeardGuy How do you feel about the vax possibly causing mental issues such as this? Some people just seem "different" after receiving it


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19_support/comments/okgbyw
 - you can find experiences like this all over and if you read , one guy experienced depression , anxiety and AGGRESSION post vax


----------



## Rot-Iron66

There is no explanation for people like this, pure mental illness. Look at the retard.
While the woke-left tries to normalize Trannies, non-genders, animal-fuckers and other perversions, they all stem from the same root of mental illness. Innocent kids, fuck this is hard to stomach...


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Tisatix said:


> It's definitely due to a lack of God in our society.
> 
> I don't want to hear about the shooters "past" , or "mental issues". No f#cking excuses here.


Cant agree here, God and religion are fake and embarrassing to many of us. Cults... Not everyone believes in magic sky-wizards. For those who want to, that's great, they may need it. Mental illness is everywhere, and the left tries to normalize it. "Men get pregnant, women have dicks, animal fucking is OK" etc...

People are just fucked up, and there's no one real reason, other than they are not wired correctly.
Pervy Joe the Pant-Shitter going after guns again of course, but never a peep each week in Chicongo where hundreds are shot/killed...


----------



## Brum

Basic parenting is the biggest contributor to the outcome of childhood, laying boundaries from an early age and showing love, encouragement and an interest in the child.

The internet unrestricted for many the 2nd biggest influence, it is a dangerous place, bullied 24/7 rather than having a shit time while physically at school, ideology pumped out to kids struggling, even stuff like sexuality, made up shit that kids jump on the bandwagon and make up some new pretend sexuality and people nowdays are too scared or just too lazy to say stop being a retard. You like fucking men or women or both. There is no other options sp making up other shitty pretend sexualities is attention desperation.

Those 2 things are what can make or break a kids mind and sadly with most parents stuck to their phone and giving unrestricted internet access to small children just to keep them quiet, this sort of crazy shit becomes more frequent.


----------



## Badleroybrown

CohibaRobusto said:


> This is total bullshit more people have died and been molested by the cult of christianity than all the mass murders put together.


Bro what is bullshit.. because I am a man of some faith I belive in condone molesting children  Or condone anything horrible that people of the same faith has done. You are misguided.
All I said is people need faith. No matter what your beliefs are..
So save your blah blah blah for someone else.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro what is bullshit.. because I am a man of some faith I belive in condone molesting children  Or condone anything horrible that people of the same faith has done. You are misguided.
> All I said is people need faith. No matter what your beliefs are..
> So save your blah blah blah for someone else.


By the way… you missed the whole part of parenting and internet and went right to “Christianity “as a cult. Shows you are little minded.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Brum said:


> Basic parenting is the biggest contributor to the outcome of childhood, laying boundaries from an early age and showing love, encouragement and an interest in the child.
> 
> The internet unrestricted for many the 2nd biggest influence, it is a dangerous place, bullied 24/7 rather than having a shit time while physically at school, ideology pumped out to kids struggling, even stuff like sexuality, made up shit that kids jump on the bandwagon and make up some new pretend sexuality and people nowdays are too scared or just too lazy to say stop being a retard. You like fucking men or women or both. There is no other options sp making up other shitty pretend sexualities is attention desperation.
> 
> Those 2 things are what can make or break a kids mind and sadly with most parents stuck to their phone and giving unrestricted internet access to small children just to keep them quiet, this sort of crazy shit becomes more frequent.


great post...


----------



## Tisatix

@Rot-Iron66 religion doesn’t save you JESUS DOES. I follow the Bible and have faith in my savior, Jesus  , Not a religion


----------



## Tisatix

@Rot-Iron66 Roman Catholicism is satanism in disguise. The argument is invalid. I don’t even think they follow the KJV Bible


----------



## Tisatix

God would never force us to love him, he didn’t make us as slaves. Jesus , God manifest in the flesh; died on the cross and paid the wages of our sin and rose ffrom the dead . We all have sinned and all fall short of the glory hence why we needed a savior. This is the gospel . We choose to believe, or not and either be with God in eternity or fall. Free choice, free will. 

I’d be careful calling your creator “sky wizard”


----------



## silentlemon1011

Tisatix said:


> @Rot-Iron66 religion doesn’t save you JESUS DOES. I follow the Bible and Jesus , Not a religion





Tisatix said:


> @Rot-Iron66 Roman Catholicism is satanism in disguise. The argument is invalid. I don’t even think they follow the KJV Bible





Tisatix said:


> God would never force us to love him, he didn’t make us as slaves. Jesus , God manifest in the flesh; died on the cross and paid the wages of our sin and rose ffrom the dead . We all have sinned and all fall short of the glory hence why we needed a savior. This is the gospel . We choose to believe, or not and either be with God in eternity or fall. Free choice, free will.
> 
> I’d be careful calling your creator “sky wizard”



Not really the time/thread for this.


I personally prefer evidence based beliefs, but to each their own.

I think everyone can agree, Religious people and non religious people all commit atrocities, mental illness and evil are human conditions, no matter what your belief system is, no belief of lifestyle is above the kind or evil that transpired.

There is no need to get into whos deity is better than the other, or whos group commits the worst atrocities.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I personally think people need to take responsibility for their actions not rely on a book or your make believe God. 🤷

Why do you need religion or God to be good in this life?

But either way. Believe or don't but don't push your personal fucking beliefs on others.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tisatix said:


> God would never force us to love him, he didn’t make us as slaves. Jesus , God manifest in the flesh; died on the cross and paid the wages of our sin and rose ffrom the dead . We all have sinned and all fall short of the glory hence why we needed a savior. This is the gospel . We choose to believe, or not and either be with God in eternity or fall. Free choice, free will.
> 
> I’d be careful calling your creator “sky wizard”


This shit right here.


----------



## Trump

Tisatix said:


> @Rot-Iron66 religion doesn’t save you JESUS DOES. I follow the Bible and have faith in my savior, Jesus  , Not a religion


Jesus is a cunt


----------



## CJ

Should I just move this to the Flame Forum now, get it over with? 😂


----------



## Yano

Ok i'll jump in with my 2 cents and blame ,,, *spins the wheel of blame ...........  social media !!

I'll attach this to the transgender thing just for good measure maybe sprinkle in some bad parenting and a little Jesus,  really run in and kick a hornets nest. 

In my humble and completely ignint opinion of the world kids been weird since day one. we all heard stories about so-n-so getting caught in his sisters panties or what ever wearing his gf's clothes "dude its a costume party" yeahhh ok. The big difference between then and now is the rest of us were not forced to accept it. 

Today were all forced to accept this as some yippy skippy happy thing. Back then dude would get teased he would play it off most likely and it would all get forgotten about. In the modern age now were forced to smile and clap an think it's wonderful that Billy is now Barbara and when we don't applaud it , at times , I will not lump every person into a gun toting whacko just cus they wear a broads clothes .. but at times it seems that lack of social acceptance drives these folks to go off the deep end and commit horrible crimes like these and others. 

Where's this kids parents ? How did he get the weapon ? What became so fucking broken in this young man's life that this course of action seemed like the best choice. At some point the family unit has broken down into individuals. Every one seems concerned with their own job , life , purpose , destiny they forget that when you start a family for a good amount of time you lose that singular identity. Combine that with pressure stress drugs alcohol and children can fall through the cracks. Without a proper guide they will never be able to navigate the waters of adolescence. 

The above is by no means a shot at or any disrespect to single parents , things happen in life we can't foresee or control. 

I'll start out with this , for the most part I personally think organized religion is a load of horse shit. You don't need a fancy building , some greasy fuck in a suit passing a collection plate around and a row of pews to talk to God. I think if you need to talk and open your heart in that moment He will hear you. He's a busy man with much to do, we can talk to Him and share and ask for guidance and strength but God's not a wishing  tree , He ain't there to hand out cars and computers and fancy jobs. 

What I think personally would help young folks when it comes to religion is to remember that who you have faith in whether it's Jesus, Allah, Kali or Kermit the fucking Frog is not as important as just having faith in something. Faith in something can spread from a higher power to your self it can become a force that drives you to be positive and be in the moment for yourself and others. Faith gives you a place for solace , a place for strength , it can lead you to learn and discover and be empowered , kids need that. Fuck we all need that. 

So that's my humble opinion of things. Ain't calling any of it right or wrong just my way of lookin at it all , after all what the fuck do I know i'm just some idiot with a bong and a cup of coffee.  👍  😃


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Ok i'll jump in with my 2 cents and blame ,,, *spins the wheel of blame ...........  social media !!
> 
> I'll attach this to the transgender thing just for good measure maybe sprinkle in some bad parenting and a little Jesus,  really run in and kick a hornets nest.
> 
> In my humble and completely ignint opinion of the world kids been weird since day one. we all heard stories about so-n-so getting caught in his sisters panties or what ever wearing his gf's clothes "dude its a costume party" yeahhh ok. The big difference between then and now is the rest of us were not forced to accept it.
> 
> Today were all forced to accept this as some yippy skippy happy thing. Back then dude would get teased he would play it off most likely and it would all get forgotten about. In the modern age now were forced to smile and clap an think it's wonderful that Billy is now Barbara and when we don't applaud it , at times , I will not lump every person into a gun toting whacko just cus they wear a broads clothes .. but at times it seems that lack of social acceptance drives these folks to go off the deep end and commit horrible crimes like these and others.
> 
> Where's this kids parents ? How did he get the weapon ? What became so fucking broken in this young man's life that this course of action seemed like the best choice. At some point the family unit has broken down into individuals. Every one seems concerned with their own job , life , purpose , destiny they forget that when you start a family for a good amount of time you lose that singular identity. Combine that with pressure stress drugs alcohol and children can fall through the cracks. Without a proper guide they will never be able to navigate the waters of adolescence.
> 
> The above is by no means a shot at or any disrespect to single parents , things happen in life we can't foresee or control.
> 
> I'll start out with this , for the most part I personally think organized religion is a load of horse shit. You don't need a fancy building , some greasy fuck in a suit passing a collection plate around and a row of pews to talk to God. I think if you need to talk and open your heart in that moment He will hear you. He's a busy man with much to do, we can talk to Him and share and ask for guidance and strength but God's not a wishing  tree , He ain't there to hand out cars and computers and fancy jobs.
> 
> What I think personally would help young folks when it comes to religion is to remember that who you have faith in whether it's Jesus, Allah, Kali or Kermit the fucking Frog is not as important as just having faith in something. Faith in something can spread from a higher power to your self it can become a force that drives you to be positive and be in the moment for yourself and others. Faith gives you a place for solace , a place for strength , it can lead you to learn and discover and be empowered , kids need that. Fuck we all need that.
> 
> So that's my humble opinion of things. Ain't calling any of it right or wrong just my way of lookin at it all , after all what the fuck do I know i'm just some idiot with a bong and a cup of coffee.  👍  😃



I choose Kermit


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I second Kermit


----------



## Tisatix

God bless you all and prayers

Love this , being hated for faith. At least I know I’m free


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tisatix said:


> God bless you all and prayers
> 
> Love this , being hated for faith. At least I know I’m free


You're not being hated for faith. Most aren't. It's yapping about it as if it's a fact and truth and not some damn personal belief.

Gravity is a fact and a truth. Your belief is not.


----------



## Trump

Tisatix said:


> God bless you all and prayers
> 
> Love this , being hated for faith. At least I know I’m free


Free And fucking boring me to tears


----------



## Tisatix

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're not being hated for faith. Most aren't. It's yapping about it as if it's a fact and truth and not some damn personal belief.
> 
> Gravity is a fact and a truth. Your belief is no



Gravity is theory actually.


----------



## Tisatix

Trump said:


> Free And fucking boring me to tears


Why are you getting worked up than 🤷‍♂️

I was simply defending MY BELIEF


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Isaac newton's theory is yes a theory. Gravity however is not and is a fact.


----------



## Tisatix

FlyingPapaya said:


> Isaac newton's theory is yes a theory. Gravity however is not and is a fact.


It’s not fact. You can’t really “prove” gravity even exist


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Does something of matter fall to the ground or does it fall to the ground in theory.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tisatix said:


> It’s not fact. You can’t really “prove” gravity even exist


Oh fuck out of here you stupid twat. Are you by chance a sovcit too?


----------



## Tisatix

FlyingPapaya said:


> Does something of matter fall to the ground or does it fall to the ground in theory.


It exist based on their scientific model of theory . How would that prove that actual gravity exists? It’s a man made construct. Same with time


----------



## Tisatix

FlyingPapaya said:


> Oh fuck out of here you stupid twat. Are you by chance a sovcit too?


Sovcit ? Lol I just researched and realized this is a thing. Got to read up on it 😂🤣

Thought you meant Soviet for a sec lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Why don't you go jerk off to schrodingers cat


----------



## Tisatix

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why don't you go jerk off to schrodingers cat


I’d prefer to fly my papaya


----------



## CJ

Tisatix said:


> It exist based on their scientific model of theory . How would that prove that actual gravity exists? It’s a man made construct. Same with time


Same with gods. All that have been worshipped over time. 

Just saying.


----------



## Trump

Tisatix said:


> It exist based on their scientific model of theory . How would that prove that actual gravity exists? It’s a man made construct. Same with time


If we burnt every religious book in 1000 years they would all come back written totally different. If We burnt every science book in 1000 years they would all be exactly the same


----------



## Tisatix

CJ said:


> Same with gods. All that have been worshipped over time.
> 
> Just saying.


Only 1 . As I said , Christ God manifest in the flesh , fulfilled the prophecies , atoned for our sin and rose. Amen

Most “science” is made to contradict the Bible


----------



## CJ




----------



## CJ

Number of K-12 school shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
					

As of May 2022, there were 119 school shootings in total in the United States in that year.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Trump

Tisatix said:


> Only 1 . As I said , Christ God manifest in the flesh , fulfilled the prophecies , atoned for our sin and rose. Amen
> 
> Most “science” is made to contradict the Bible


No one made science you goon, guaranteed you been touched by a priest and enjoyed it


----------



## CJ

Tisatix said:


> Only 1 . As I said , Christ God manifest in the flesh , fulfilled the prophecies , atoned for our sin and rose. Amen
> 
> Most “science” is made to contradict the Bible


That's YOUR god. Many others believe in different gods, gods come and go.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tisatix said:


> Only 1 . As I said , Christ God manifest in the flesh , fulfilled the prophecies , atoned for our sin and rose. Amen
> 
> Most “science” is made to contradict the Bible


No no he didn't because hedidn't exist.
Besides what of religions prior to Christ/God?


----------



## lifter6973

Tisatix said:


> Only 1 . As I said , Christ God manifest in the flesh , fulfilled the prophecies , atoned for our sin and rose. Amen
> 
> Most “science” is made to contradict the Bible


You have to be kidding. I wasn't going to say anything but your last statement....JFC


----------



## silentlemon1011

Tisatix said:


> God bless you all and prayers
> 
> Love this , being hated for faith. At least I know I’m free



No ones hating you for your faith.

A discussion was being had and you came in with "Jesus is the answer" and blaming EVERYONE ELSE for not believing in Jesus... pretending that this shit wouldnt happened if we all just believed in some character

You began the attack on everyone who doesnt believe in your particular version of god
Long story short, you started this and are pretending to be the victim because you got called out.

I dont care about anyone's religion or beliefs, but dont be a dick about it.


----------



## silentlemon1011

CJ said:


> That's YOUR god. Many others believe in different gods, gods come and go.



Negativd
All praise Kermit


----------



## Tisatix

silentlemon1011 said:


> No ones hating you for your faith.
> 
> A discussion was being had and you came in with "Jesus is the answer" and blaming EVERYONE ELSE for not believing in Jesus... pretending that this shit wouldnt happened if we all just believed in some character
> 
> You began the attack on everyone who doesnt believe in your particular version of god
> Long story short, you started this and are pretending to be the victim because you got called out.
> 
> I dont care about anyone's religion or beliefs, but dont be a dick about it.


Who did I attack? I said my thoughts on the current world we live/shooting in and rot riot called me out 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tisatix

Stating the gospel is not forcing religion


----------



## silentlemon1011

Tisatix said:


> Who did I attack? I said my thoughts on the current world we live/shooting in and rot riot called me out 🤷‍♂️





Tisatix said:


> It's definitely due to a lack of God in our society. We were all created and with our Godly conscious. When you let yourself drift further from faith, which is certainly being brainwashed due to atheism, you slowly lose it and become venerable to the darkness. Yes, we still have a choice, but some will lose themselves completely. However, I still say it takes a person who sides with the darkness and prefers it. THEY ARE MONSTERS.
> 
> I don't want to hear about the shooters "past" , or "mental issues". No f#cking excuses here.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy How do you feel about the vax possibly causing mental issues such as this? Some people just seem "different" after receiving it
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19_support/comments/okgbyw
> - you can find experiences like this all over and if you read , one guy experienced depression , anxiety and AGGRESSION post vax




Nope
You said this was shooting and situation was:
"A result of a lack of god in our society"

Dont say it if you dont mean it

At least stick to your guns thag this entire situation is the result of us heathens and our heretical ways


----------



## silentlemon1011

So all of the bad in the world is as a result of Atheism?

I guess statistics arent your strong point?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Tisatix said:


> Stating the gospel is not forcing religion


Allahu Akbar mother fucker


----------



## silentlemon1011

This thread is a perfect example of when religious nut jobs show up

Civil conversations about fact and evidence based thought process.... then religion

The entire conversation gets dragged through the mud


----------



## Tisatix

FlyingPapaya said:


> Allahu Akbar mother fucker


I laughed , can’t lie


----------



## Tisatix

silentlemon1011 said:


> This thread is a perfect example of when religious nut jobs show up
> 
> Civil conversations about fact and evidence based thought process.... then religion
> 
> The entire conversation gets dragged through the mud


It’s Whatever man , my apologies. I’m sorry to the other guys. You can get back to the original topic. I’m way too overly tired to debate rn lol


----------



## RISE

I'm not a fan of having one example of a subject and basing a theory on it.  So while I believe being trans is a mental illness, it has not been associated with murder.  It takes a particular kind of mind to take a life, let alone many children's lives.  One that is separate from gender dysphoria.

As for the religion aspect, people have done many terrible things in the name of their faith.  People use many reasons to do terrible things.   If their faith does not teach or reward the actions they are acting out, how one could blame the faith doesn't seem logical.  People will blanket their vile acts in any such way in order order make it seem reasonable or justifiable.  

I remember when columbine happened, and all the media was blaming video games and Marilyn Manson.  A reporter from MTV actually asked MM what he would say to those kids if he had the chance to talk to them.  And his answer was very wise.  "I wouldn't tell them anything, I would listen."  Many of these kids have all the signs in the world, that they are capable and willing to do what was done yesterday.  And yet it seems we don't know how to handle it.  Imo, these are the kids we need to make an asserted effort to listen to.  Get them the help they need before they turn into the monster they are creating.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## silentlemon1011

RISE said:


> I'm not a fan of having one example of a subject and basing a theory on it.  So while I believe being trans is a mental illness, it has not been associated with murder.  It takes a particular kind of mind to take a life, let alone many children's lives.  One that is separate from gender dysphoria.
> 
> As for the religion aspect, people have done many terrible things in the name of their faith.  People use many reasons to do terrible things.   If their faith does not teach or reward the actions they are acting out, how one could blame the faith doesn't seem logical.  People will blanket their vile acts in any such way in order order make it seem reasonable or justifiable.
> 
> I remember when columbine happened, and all the media was blaming video games and Marilyn Manson.  A reporter from MTV actually asked MM what he would say to those kids if he had the chance to talk to them.  And his answer was very wise.  "I wouldn't tell them anything, I would listen."  Many of these kids have all the signs in the world, that they are capable and willing to do what was done yesterday.  And yet it seems we don't know how to handle it.  Imo, these are the kids we need to make an asserted effort to listen to.  Get them the help they need before they turn into the monster they are creating.



Pretty much this

These things are hard to tell and understand

Mainly because you have to have a working knowledge of someones state of mind.
Which i find is nearly impossible for mental illness/evil etc.

I just cant put myself in the shoes of someone who would murder innocent children
If i were to go postal, it would be politicians, not innocents
I will never understand hurting good people

There are bad people across every race/religion.


----------



## nissan11

Trendkill said:


> Texas Shooter Kills at Least 19 Children and Two Adults in Elementary School
> 
> 
> The shooter, an 18 year-old man, was killed by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have utterly failed as a society and the fact that this is nothing new is even more sickening.  Schools are going to have to become like prisons to keep the innocent safe.  Armed guards, armed teachers, armed admins.  The innocence of youth is forever taken from them.  What a fucking nightmare.
> 
> And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit.



You can't start a post and say don't talk about gun control and me not talk about gun control. As a USAPL member, it is my sky wizard given right.

First, I love guns. I have many. 

But, my first taste of pondering the legitimacy of gun control came many years ago during my CCW class. Some ditzy blonde couldn't hit the target with the little pink glock she brought so the instructor let her shoot his .22 and she barely passed. 
Do you think it makes me feel safe knowing that woman is walking around somewhere right now with that pink glock in her purse?

And it sure is nice is running up to the sporting goods store to buy a rifle and shotgun and leaving with it that day, but how does the store clerk know I have the cognitive ability and mental health to posses that firearm safely?
Many of you will say that it is not his job and it is society to blame. Bad parenting, snowflakes, etc. 
Regardless, in my opinion, the buck stops when the gun is put in the hands of someone who is mentally unstable.
I'm willing to go through a longer process to get guns if it would stop even ONE innocent child from being killed. I feel like getting a gun, even a long gun, should be more like a job interview process. I think everyone should have to submit references if they have references who can attest to their ability or lack of to own a gun, or if they don't have references they have to go through an interview. In addition, I think everyone who owns a gun should have to take a safety class. 
I know what the NRA would say to this. They would say any change at all to gun legislation is just the start of the government coming to our houses to take our guns. 
To that I say quit being so fucking selfish. SOMETHING needs to change and that is for damn sure, because this happens too damn much. 

In the case of the Texas shooting, I don't know if he bought the gun himself.


----------



## TODAY

Tisatix said:


> God bless you all and prayers
> 
> Love this , being hated for faith. At least I know I’m free


You saw a tragedy as the perfect opportunity to evangelize.

People hate your opportunism and cynicism, not your religion.

You are no victim.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> You can't start a post and say don't talk about gun control and me not talk about gun control. As a USAPL member, it is my sky wizard given right.
> 
> First, I love guns. I have many.
> 
> But, my first taste of pondering the legitimacy of gun control came many years ago during my CCW class. Some ditzy blonde couldn't hit the target with the little pink glock she brought so the instructor let her shoot his .22 and she barely passed.
> Do you think it makes me feel safe knowing that woman is walking around somewhere right now with that pink glock in her purse?
> 
> And it sure is nice is running up to the sporting goods store to buy a rifle and shotgun and leaving with it that day, but how does the store clerk know I have the cognitive ability and mental health to posses that firearm safely?
> Many of you will say that it is not his job and it is society to blame. Bad parenting, snowflakes, etc.
> Regardless, in my opinion, the buck stops when the gun is put in the hands of someone who is mentally unstable.
> I'm willing to go through a longer process to get guns if it would stop even ONE innocent child from being killed. I feel like getting a gun, even a long gun, should be more like a job interview process. I think everyone should have to submit references if they have references who can attest to their ability or lack of to own a gun, or if they don't have references they have to go through an interview. In addition, I think everyone who owns a gun should have to take a safety class.
> I know what the NRA would say to this. They would say any change at all to gun legislation is just the start of the government coming to our houses to take our guns.
> To that I say quit being so fucking selfish. SOMETHING needs to change and that is for damn sure, because this happens too damn much.
> 
> In the case of the Texas shooting, I don't know if he bought the gun himself.


Our constitutional fucking rights


----------



## Test_subject

It will be the same as with all of the other school shootings: the Democrats will fear monger and push for gun grabs and the GOP will scream about the DNC coming for your guns.

Both parties will make a token mention of mental health, nothing will come of any of it and it will happen again.

Both “sides” need to step back and confront the problem from the base up rather than starting the discussion with their conclusion.  There’s a reason that these shootings happen so often in the US compared to elsewhere. Why is that?


----------



## CJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Our constitutional fucking rights


They attack free speech too, pretty soon they'll rewrite the whole damn thing, since it's largely ignored anyway.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> You can't start a post and say don't talk about gun control and me not talk about gun control. As a USAPL member, it is my sky wizard given right.
> 
> First, I love guns. I have many.
> 
> But, my first taste of pondering the legitimacy of gun control came many years ago during my CCW class. Some ditzy blonde couldn't hit the target with the little pink glock she brought so the instructor let her shoot his .22 and she barely passed.
> Do you think it makes me feel safe knowing that woman is walking around somewhere right now with that pink glock in her purse?
> 
> And it sure is nice is running up to the sporting goods store to buy a rifle and shotgun and leaving with it that day, but how does the store clerk know I have the cognitive ability and mental health to posses that firearm safely?
> Many of you will say that it is not his job and it is society to blame. Bad parenting, snowflakes, etc.
> Regardless, in my opinion, the buck stops when the gun is put in the hands of someone who is mentally unstable.
> I'm willing to go through a longer process to get guns if it would stop even ONE innocent child from being killed. I feel like getting a gun, even a long gun, should be more like a job interview process. I think everyone should have to submit references if they have references who can attest to their ability or lack of to own a gun, or if they don't have references they have to go through an interview. In addition, I think everyone who owns a gun should have to take a safety class.
> I know what the NRA would say to this. They would say any change at all to gun legislation is just the start of the government coming to our houses to take our guns.
> To that I say quit being so fucking selfish. SOMETHING needs to change and that is for damn sure, because this happens too damn much.
> 
> In the case of the Texas shooting, I don't know if he bought the gun himself.


My class was even more bullshit. 

The detective who was running the course actually gave us all of our certificates BEFORE the class even began. 

The class itself... Just sitting around bullshitting, talking about whatever whether it was firearm related or not. I know we have our 2A rights, but it just seemed wrong. 

What's the answer, I don't know.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> My class was even more bullshit.
> 
> The detective who was running the course actually gave us all of our certificates BEFORE the class even began.
> 
> The class itself... Just sitting around bullshitting, talking about whatever whether it was firearm related or not. I know we have our 2A rights, but it just seemed wrong.
> 
> What's the answer, I don't know.


I don't know what the answer is either. 

But I feel it is pretty dumb for this country to do nothing and expect this to stop happening. And it is not OK for it to keep happening.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Our constitutional fucking rights


What about them? Where in my post did I say I think we shouldn't have guns?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I don't know what the answer is either.
> 
> But I feel it is pretty dumb for this country to do nothing and expect this to stop happening. And it is not OK for it to keep happening.


Ultimately it's not the guns that are causing this, it's people. Don't get me wrong. But I'm for some common sense reform.


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> I don't know what the answer is either.
> 
> But I feel it is pretty dumb for this country to do nothing and expect this to stop happening. And it is not OK for it to keep happening.


It’s a political minefield. Politicians would rather avoid it and let kids step into it than try to defuse it. 

They don’t do what’s right — they do what’s politically expedient.


----------



## Trump

Test_subject said:


> It will be the same as with all of the other school shootings: the Democrats will fear monger and push for gun grabs and the GOP will scream about the DNC coming for your guns.
> 
> Both parties will make a token mention of mental health, nothing will come of any of it and it will happen again.
> 
> Both “sides” need to step back and confront the problem from the base up rather than starting the discussion with their conclusion.  There’s a reason that these shootings happen so often in the US compared to elsewhere. Why is that?


Is it because no other country allows people to carry guns as there constitutional right. I think Mexico and Guatemala also have the right but with more restrictions


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Ultimately it's not the guns that are causing this, it's people. Don't get me wrong. But I'm for some common sense reform.


Yes it is the people. And we are letting the people get ahold guns. I feel like it is easier to do a screening at the point of sale than it is to reform our entire mental health system.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> It’s a political minefield. Politicians would rather avoid it and let kids step into it than try to defuse it.


Just like everything else, it's easier for them to avoid most issues. Look at abortion for example.


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> Is it because no other country allows people to carry guns as there constitutional right. I think Mexico and Guatemala also have the right but with more restrictions


Cat's out of the bag though, no way to go back in time and get rid of the guns.


----------



## Test_subject

Trump said:


> Is it because no other country allows people to carry guns as there constitutional right. I think Mexico and Guatemala also have the right but with more restrictions


Canada has a ton of guns. We do have school shootings but they’re rare. Guns play a part, but I don’t think that’s the entire story.  I grew up with a .270 hanging on the wall. 

That said, letting mentally ill people buy guns is downright irresponsible. Some states restrict firearm access for people who have marijuana prescriptions and nobody bats an eye. But you talk about maybe not letting crazy people have guns and people lose their goddamn minds.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Canada has a ton of guns. We do have school shootings but they’re rare. Guns play a part, but I don’t think that’s the entire story.
> 
> That said, letting mentally ill people buy guns is downright irresponsible. Some states restrict firearm access for people who have marijuana prescriptions and nobody bats an eye. But you talk about maybe not letting crazy people have guns and people lose their goddamn minds.



The ides behind that being...

The government should not decide who can or csnt own a firearm.
That os a slippery slope and i wouldnt put it above politicians to start saying certain people who disagree with their ideology are "Crazy"

Imagine "Not believing the science" begind the vaccines was decided to be "Crazy" ans they banned those withour vaccines from having guns

The problem is abuse of any sort of inch of power given to politicians.

Just playing devils advocate here


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> The ides behind that being...
> 
> The government should not decide who can or csnt own a firearm.
> That os a slippery slope and i wouldnt put it above politicians to start saying certain people who disagree with their ideology are "Crazy"
> 
> Imagine "Not believing the science" begind the vaccines was decided to be "Crazy" ans they banned those withour vaccines from having guns
> 
> The problem is abuse of any sort of inch of power given to politicians.
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here


I don’t disagree, but then why can’t felons have firearms?  They’re supposed to be rehabilitated and all that jazz. 

It’s pretty easy to send someone to jail on trumped up charges.


----------



## CJ

Here's something that should easily be fixed. Guy making guns with a 3D printer, can't even be charged with a crime. They had to get him on fentanyl and ammo charges....



			https://www.wcvb.com/article/boston-police-find-ghost-gun-mill-inside-dorchester-apartment/40094760
		


"Massachusetts' relatively strong gun laws don't apply to the kits because they aren't considered firearms by the state or federal government. Once they're built, the law requires they be registered with the state. But for people willing to break the law to have a gun, it's a relatively easy way to obtain one."


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> I don’t disagree, but then why can’t felons have firearms?  They’re supposed to be rehabilitated and all that jazz.
> 
> It’s pretty easy to send someone to jail on trumped up charges.



Youre not wrong
The principle of crazy fucks shouldnt have guns is pretty damn simple.

Unfortunately these evil politicians from bith sides abuse any iota of power that comes theur way.

So simple and effective solutions just cause mpre problems due to mass corruption


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> Canada has a ton of guns. We do have school shootings but they’re rare.


They are incredibly rare in the US too, despite what the media and politicians would have is believe. 

I posted a link to the official stats further up.


----------



## nissan11

The common theme from many members in all of the political threads here is that the government is corrupt, we can't trust them, and they are trying to manipulate us. 
I'm not saying that isn't true, but I don't think it's an excuse to not do anything. 
I think we would all feel like we need to try SOMETHING if it was one of our kids who died.


----------



## TODAY

silentlemon1011 said:


> Youre not wrong
> The principle of crazy fucks shouldnt have guns is pretty damn simple.
> 
> Unfortunately these evil politicians from bith sides abuse any iota of power that comes theur way.
> 
> So simple and effective solutions just cause mpre problems due to mass corruption


Campaign finance reform should be at or near the top of every true public servant's priorities, regardless of political affiliation.


----------



## CJ

Over the last 10 years, there's an average of 5.3 active shooter incidents per year in US K-12 schools, of which there are 130,930.

That's 0.0000404796%

Still too many, but incredibly rare.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Over the last 10 years, there's an average of 5.3 active shooter incidents per year in US K-12 schools, of which there are 130,930.
> 
> That's 0.0000404796%
> 
> Still too many, but incredibly rare.


Are you suggesting that is an acceptable amount of school shootings?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Are you suggesting that is an acceptable amount of school shootings?


Did you not read the last sentence in my post which you quoted? 🤔


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Did you not read the last sentence in my post which you quoted? 🤔


My B dawg. It blended in to your signature.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> My B dawg. It blended in to your signature.


No worries, of course even 1 is too many. I was only giving stats.


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> They are incredibly rare in the US too, despite what the media and politicians would have is believe.
> 
> I posted a link to the official stats further up.


For sure. The responsibility of the media also needs to be addressed. 

Blowing things out of proportion and causing hysteria goes beyond “informing the public” and into propaganda territory.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Libturdz in GOVT ignore the massive amount of gun killings each week in Demturd run cities like Chicago. Total hypocrites... Just in May, in one Demturd run (gun strict) city...

My entire state is open carry and have maybe 10 shootings a year.

*May to Date*
Shot & Killed: *42*
Shot & Wounded: *223*
Total Shot: *265*
Total Homicides: *44









						Chicago Crime, Murder & Mayhem | Criminal Infographics | HeyJackass!
					

Illustrating the Chicago Values of Crime, Murder & Mayhem with comprehensive charts, precise graphs and exhaustive data sets of Chicago stupidity.




					heyjackass.com
				



*


----------



## Test_subject

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Libturdz in GOVT ignore the massive amount of gun killings each week in Demturd run cities like Chicago. Total hypocrites... Just in May, in one Demturd run (gun strict) city...
> 
> My entire state is open carry and have maybe 10 shootings a year.
> 
> *May to Date*
> Shot & Killed: *42*
> Shot & Wounded: *223*
> Total Shot: *265*
> Total Homicides: *44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago Crime, Murder & Mayhem | Criminal Infographics | HeyJackass!
> 
> 
> Illustrating the Chicago Values of Crime, Murder & Mayhem with comprehensive charts, precise graphs and exhaustive data sets of Chicago stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyjackass.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IL as a state doesn’t even break the top 10 for shooting deaths.

The top 10-12 states are all very much red states.






						Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
					






					www.cdc.gov


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> IL as a state doesn’t even break the top 10 for shooting deaths.
> 
> The top 10-12 states are all very much red states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


Shush. Extreme right peeps do not like your facts or data. They like alternative facts, NewsMax, OAN, epochtimes etc.... and whatever diarrhea comes out of Trump's mouth.

Also, CDC? Weak sauce brah. You know horse med taking extremists don't trust anything coming from CDC.


----------



## lifter6973

This really sucks because we all know it is an issue but most admit it is hard to figure out how to prevent this shit.
Right now it seems all you can do is educate kids, teachers, the public on what to look for so that perhaps someone who is falling through the cracks and about to break is identified and approached with some help/intervention before violence occurs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> This really sucks because we all know it is an issue but most admit it is hard to figure out how to prevent this shit.
> Right now it seems all you can do is educate kids, teachers, the public on what to look for so that perhaps someone who is falling through the cracks and about to break is identified and approached with some help/intervention before violence occurs.


The dude was dressing up like a woman. That should have tripped some red flags but in this day and age we ignore that because we are told that its "normal", that there are something like 72 different genders and they can be fluid.

The bully system worked when we were growing up. The weirdos got picked on until they started acting normal. That's the way it should be. Keep all the freaks in check.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> IL as a state doesn’t even break the top 10 for shooting deaths.
> 
> The top 10-12 states are all very much red states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


Wait wut? It looks to be number 7.

Texas 4,164 deaths
California 3,449 deaths
Florida 3,041 deaths
Georgia 1,897 deaths
Ohio 1,764 deaths
Pennsylvania 1,752 deaths
Illinois 1,745 deaths


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Wait wut? It looks to be number 7.
> 
> Texas 4,164 deaths
> California 3,449 deaths
> Florida 3,041 deaths
> Georgia 1,897 deaths
> Ohio 1,764 deaths
> Pennsylvania 1,752 deaths
> Illinois 1,745 deaths


The CDC list is population-adjusted.

500 deaths in California is a blip. 500 in Wyoming is a large number.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Shush. Extreme right peeps do not like your facts or data. They like alternative facts, NewsMax, OAN, epochtimes etc.... and whatever diarrhea comes out of Trump's mouth.
> 
> Also, CDC? Weak sauce brah. You know horse med taking extremists don't trust anything coming from CDC.


Did you LOOK at the stats? You're always quick to call people "Extreme Right". 

And "whatever diarrhea comes out of Trump's mouth"????? Lol, yea, Biden is eloquent and NEVER says anything extremely stupid? Biden benefits heavily from "Fact checkers" and the media telling us "what he really meant to say was....."

I'd take horse meds all day every day over that FAILURE of the vax that they pushed on everyone. That vax that people lined up and waited for hours to blindly get. How'd that work out? What's the difference between the vax and horse meds? Neither one appears to be working very well.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> The CDC list is population-adjusted.


It's actually "age-adjusted" whatever the fuck that means....

It's "data manipulation"


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It's actually "age-adjusted" whatever the fuck that means....
> 
> It's "data manipulation"


Not sure what that’s all about.  They don’t really explain “age-adjusted”.  The footnote below lists deaths per 100k as the metric.

Here’s the raw data if you’re interested:





						CDC WONDER
					

CDC WONDER is a system for disseminating Public Health data and information




					wonder.cdc.gov


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Not sure what that’s all about. The footnote below lists deaths per 100k as the metric.
> 
> Here’s the raw data if you’re interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC WONDER
> 
> 
> CDC WONDER is a system for disseminating Public Health data and information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder.cdc.gov


Yea I saw that but then further below they have additional disclaimer language.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea I saw that but then further below they have additional disclaimer language.
> 
> View attachment 22715


I don’t like that they don’t explain “age-adjusted”.  Typically if you adjust statistics you want to give an explanation of your methodology so people can fact-check.

In any case, in regards to my response to Rot Iron, pretending that gun crime is a much larger problem in Democratic areas is not even remotely truthful.  It’s a talking point that tries to pass the buck.

I own guns. I’m not anti-gun by any means, but making spurious arguments doesn’t contribute meaningfully to the conversation.


----------



## Robdjents

lifter6973 said:


> Shush. Extreme right peeps do not like your facts or data. They like alternative facts, NewsMax, OAN, epochtimes etc.... and whatever diarrhea comes out of Trump's mouth.
> 
> Also, CDC? Weak sauce brah. You know horse med taking extremists don't trust anything coming from CDC.


You forgot fox and cnn….also wild as hell…I’d say it’s a toss up between cnn and newsmax on cringe level


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> I don’t like that they don’t explain “age-adjusted”.  Typically if you adjust statistics you want to give an explanation of your methodology so people can fact-check.
> 
> In any case, in regards to my response to Rot Iron, pretending that gun crime is a much larger problem in Democratic areas is not even remotely truthful.  It’s a talking point that tries to pass the buck.
> 
> I own guns. I’m not anti-gun by any means, but making spurious arguments doesn’t contribute meaningfully to the conversation.


Yea, that data set is manipulated but not explained very well.  

But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed. These shootings are not committed by "law-abiding" citizens. To think that this problem would be solved by gun-control is over simplifying the problem. Criminals will continue to get weapons no matter what regulations are passed. We see that the "war on drugs" doesn't solve the drug problem.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, that data set is manipulated but not explained very well.
> 
> But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed. These shootings are not committed by "law-abiding" citizens. To think that this problem would be solved by gun-control is over simplifying the problem. Criminals will continue to get weapons no matter what regulations are passed. We see that the "war on drugs" doesn't solve the drug problem.



A great example is Canada.
Less than 1% of crimes are commited by legal owners.
But we just passed a long gun registry to make it harder for law abiding citizens to own hunting rifles.

Why are we targeting less than 1% of crimes?
Why not target the other 99%?

Simple, governments want their people to be afraid, living in perpetual fear.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, that data set is manipulated but not explained very well.
> 
> But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed. These shootings are not committed by "law-abiding" citizens. To think that this problem would be solved by gun-control is over simplifying the problem. Criminals will continue to get weapons no matter what regulations are passed. We see that the "war on drugs" doesn't solve the drug problem.


What I find frustrating is that every time that this happens, people in government  start talking about mental health (rightfully so) but nothing is ever done about it. 

Either provide more funding for mental health treatment and care or stop bringing it up.  Saying “it’s a problem” then doing nothing about it is worse than not even mentioning it.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Why are we targeting less than 1% of crimes?
> Why not target the other 99%?


Optics.

It makes it look like the government  is doing something while they take the lowest effort (and least effective) steps possible.

They know that it won’t accomplish anything but that’s not the point.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> Optics.
> 
> It makes it look like the government  is doing something while they take the lowest effort (and least effective) steps possible.
> 
> They know that it won’t accomplish anything but that’s not the point.



The blame is on the general population.

For belief in this idiocy and empty promises, despite having the correct information at their disposal


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> The blame is on the general population.
> 
> For belief in this idiocy and empty promises, despite having the correct information at their disposal


I mean, we scrapped the long gun registry before because it was a gigantic waste of money and accomplished nothing aside from inconveniencing legal owners. 

Let’s try it again because it might work this time?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> The blame is on the general population.
> 
> For belief in this idiocy and empty promises, despite having the correct information at their disposal


The general population doesn't believe in critical thinking. They're too lazy for that and hop on whatever social media or the news tells them to believe. If their social media following will be upset, then they take the path of least resistance. Nobody wants to aggitate and potential lose followers or likes.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

silentlemon1011 said:


> *Simple, governments want their people to be afraid, living in perpetual fear.*



Yup, Govts want an unarmed population so they can easily control, bully, etc.
Just look at how Aussie turned out.
Citizens agreed and foolishly gave up their guns. During this pandemic they were harassed, bullied, treated like criminals just for walking outside.

It wont happen here (in my lifetime at least). Maybe someday when there's enough weak-libturdz running around scared.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

lifter6973 said:


> Shush. Extreme right peeps do not like your facts or data. They like alternative facts, NewsMax, OAN, epochtimes etc.... and whatever diarrhea comes out of Trump's mouth.
> 
> Also, CDC? Weak sauce brah. You know horse med taking extremists don't trust anything coming from CDC.


Not extreme right at all, I follow no political parties or religions (though I must admit under Trump it was my most financially successful time in life), I just despise the looney woke-left.

Im not really stating its all Demturd run states, Im saying they ignore the obvious (constant violence like in Chicago) then blow up over these issues. At least be even-keeled and speak out on the weekly 50 or so gun murders there. They like to blame "Whie domestic terrorists" when the most white areas are the most safe. You can argue that one all you want, but you'd be wrong to.


----------



## ftf

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, that data set is manipulated but not explained very well.
> 
> But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed. These shootings are not committed by "law-abiding" citizens. To think that this problem would be solved by gun-control is over simplifying the problem. Criminals will continue to get weapons no matter what regulations are passed. We see that the "war on drugs" doesn't solve the drug problem.


Since you brought it up, it's not convicted felons that are shooting up schools, it's children. I think they were law-abiding until they started shooting. 
It's human nature to look for someone to blame in order to make sense of these tragedies. Could just be that crazy people do crazy things and there is nothing to blame but them.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Test_subject said:


> IL as a state doesn’t even break the top 10 for shooting deaths.
> 
> The top 10-12 states are all very much red states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


I dont care about their state, their city alone has TONS more violence than my entire "open carry" (mostly white) state. Demographics rule and tell the story...


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I don’t like that they don’t explain “age-adjusted”.  Typically if you adjust statistics you want to give an explanation of your methodology so people can fact-check.
> 
> In any case, in regards to my response to Rot Iron, pretending that gun crime is a much larger problem in Democratic areas is not even remotely truthful.  It’s a talking point that tries to pass the buck.
> 
> I own guns. I’m not anti-gun by any means, but making spurious arguments doesn’t contribute meaningfully to the conversation.


I think @Rot-Iron66 comments are in jest to get a rise and add fuel, just as my comment was to your post when I mentioned 'extremists'.


----------



## ftf

lifter6973 said:


> I think @Rot-Iron66 comments are in jest to get a rise and add fuel, just as my comment was to your post when I mentioned 'extremists'.


No disrespect intended here but, isn't that what trolling is?


----------



## lifter6973

ftf said:


> No disrespect intended here but, isn't that what trolling is?


yeah, kind of. I never start the trolling but I have been known to add to it. Countertrolling by trolling.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, kind of. I never start the trolling but I have been known to add to it. Countertrolling by trolling.


You always get me though and I try not to troll. 😡


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You always get me though and I try not to troll. 😡


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 22717


The next 2 1/2 years couldn’t go by quickly enough for me. I want off of this ride.


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The next 2 1/2 years couldn’t go by quickly enough for me. I want off of this ride.


I hear you man. I get that people didn’t like Trump, but fucking Biden?

I feel like most of the people who voted for him were too young to remember his bullshit.  If you paid any attention at all you knew you were voting for Uncle Sniffy, the establishment crook.

It’s not like his voting record is private.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> I hear you man. I get that people didn’t like Trump, but fucking Biden?
> 
> I feel like most of the people who voted for him were too young to remember his bullshit.


Or too old to still be alive. Or too made up to actually vote. Or may have voted multiple times. 🤣

I look at that guy and I really do question whether 81 million people ACTUALLY voted for him. But Trump fucked himself by speaking TOO much leading up to the election. I don’t like that we have to question election integrity at all. With modern technology there should be a secure and quick way to vote.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, that data set is manipulated but not explained very well.
> 
> But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed. These shootings are not committed by "law-abiding" citizens. To think that this problem would be solved by gun-control is over simplifying the problem. Criminals will continue to get weapons no matter what regulations are passed. We see that the "war on drugs" doesn't solve the drug problem.


Are you saying this 18 year old shooter did not legally purchase his AR?


----------



## nissan11

From foxnews:


"The teenager suspected of killing 19 children and two teachers inside a southwest Texas school legally purchased two rifles shortly after his 18th birthday and used one of them in Tuesday's shooting.

Salvador Ramos, 18, legally purchased AR platform rifles on May 17, 2022 and May 20, 2022, according to a briefing from Texas Sen. John Whitmire on Wednesday. One of the guns was found in Ramos’s car outside the school and the other one was found with his body inside the school. Ramos reportedly turned 18 on May 16, according to ABC. 

Ramos also purchased 375 rounds of 5.56 ammunition, Whitmire and Texas State Sen. Roland Gutierrez told the Austin American-Statesman. "


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Are you saying this 18 year old shooter did not legally purchase his AR?


No. I didn’t say that. Not even close. Are you inept at reading the English language. What would lead you to even ask that ridiculous question? 

I clearly said that ADDITIONAL regulations will do little toward deterring this.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. I didn’t say that. Not even close. Are you inept at reading the English language. What would lead you to even ask that ridiculous question?
> 
> I clearly said that ADDITIONAL regulations will do little toward deterring this.



This is what you said. I copied and pasted:

"But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed."

This guy purchased his guns legally. So why is limiting legal access to guns flawed?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> This is what you said. I copied and pasted:
> 
> "But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed."
> 
> This guy purchased his guns legally. So why is limiting legal access to guns flawed?


Yes. So what’s your stupid question?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> This is what you said. I copied and pasted:
> 
> "But it is more of the democratic agenda to limit LEGAL access to guns. That seems fundamentally flawed."
> 
> This guy purchased his guns legally. So why is limiting legal access to guns flawed?


Well sport. As a scheduled drug, are steroids illegal? Yes? Are steroids difficult to get? No?

Anymore dumb questions?


----------



## Trendkill

Stricter gun laws are a joke.  I used to live in Cali. Took 2 months for me to get a Gen 3 Glock.  That's the newest Glock I could buy in the state due to a law that passed in 2000 requiring all new handguns to be built with a technology that doesn't currently exist.  Gang violence, assault, armed robbery are all rampant in California especially in cities like Oakland, Fresno, LA, etc.  Criminals and would be criminals have zero issues acquiring any gun they need at any time.  The whole thing is a joke and a punishment to responsible, law abiding gun owners.

Mental health is the issue here.  We no longer have adequate facilities for the psychopaths.  We glorify every type of abberant condition and try to convince people that it's normal and ok to think and act as they do.  

And if you think you're going to get 400 million guns out of the hands of responsible gun owners without a lot of bloodshed, good luck.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yes. So what’s your stupid question?



First, you don't have to be mean just because we disagree. 

Second, an 18 year old legally purchased a rifle and killed 19 kids and you said it is "fundamentally flawed" to try to limit legal gun access. 

You don't think it would have been more difficult for him to get an AR if he couldn't legally buy it?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> First, you don't have to be mean just because we disagree.
> 
> Second, an 18 year old legally purchased a rifle and killed 19 kids and you said it is "fundamentally flawed" to try to limit legal gun access.
> 
> You don't think it would have been more difficult for him to get an AR if he couldn't legally buy it?


No. Just like drugs, if he wants to get whatever, he’ll get it. 

Did prohibition work?
Does the Drug war work?
Do you obey the speed limit?

MORE regulation doesn’t mean more safety. It is incredibly naive to believe that. 

The day you make AR style guns illegal is the day the black market gets SATURATED with ARs. Supply and demand. Crime always finds a way.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. Just like drugs, if he wants to get whatever, he’ll get it.
> 
> Did prohibition work?
> Does the Drug war work?
> Do you obey the speed limit?
> 
> MORE regulation doesn’t mean more safety. It is incredibly naive to believe that.
> 
> The day you make AR style guns illegal is the day the black market gets SATURATED with ARs. Supply and demand. Crime always finds a way.


I didn't say I want AR style rifles, or any other gun to be illegal. I said I think something needs to change in gun purchase regulation to help filter out people who should not own them. 

Sure, he might could have gotten an AR somewhere else if he couldn't buy it at a store because he failed a personal reference check or interview like I suggested earlier in the thread, but it would have been more difficult. It is obvious it would have been more difficult because if he could have gotten the guns easier illegally he would have done that instead of going to the store. 
Making it more difficult for someone to get a gun who wants to kill innocent people is what we should be doing. Talking shit about democrats, singing about the 2A every time this happens and doing nothing else isn't working.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I didn't say I want AR style rifles, or any other gun to be illegal. I said I think something needs to change in gun purchase regulation to help filter out people who should not own them.
> 
> Sure, he might could have gotten an AR somewhere else if he couldn't buy it at a store because he failed a personal reference check or interview like I suggested earlier in the thread, but it would have been more difficult. It is obvious it would have been more difficult because if he could have gotten the guns easier illegally he would have done that instead of going to the store.
> Making it more difficult for someone to get a gun who wants to kill innocent people is what we should be doing. Talking shit about democrats, singing about the 2A every time this happens and doing nothing else isn't working.


Is it more difficult to get testosterone legally from a doctor and pharmacy or over the internet?


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is it more difficult to get testosterone legally from a doctor and pharmacy or over the internet?



Can you kill 19 kids with a doctor prescribed amount of testosterone?


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> I didn't say I want AR style rifles, or any other gun to be illegal. I said I think something needs to change in gun purchase regulation to help filter out people who should not own them.
> 
> Sure, he might could have gotten an AR somewhere else if he couldn't buy it at a store because he failed a personal reference check or interview like I suggested earlier in the thread, but it would have been more difficult. It is obvious it would have been more difficult because if he could have gotten the guns easier illegally he would have done that instead of going to the store.
> Making it more difficult for someone to get a gun who wants to kill innocent people is what we should be doing. Talking shit about democrats, singing about the 2A every time this happens and doing nothing else isn't working.


The counter to this, however, is that more gun regulation isn't working either.  There are more gun laws on the books now than ever before.  It is far more difficult to buy a gun legally than it ever has been.  More regulation is not the answer.  This is a societal problem with a breakdown of the family, lack of consequences and discipline and normalizing and forcing acceptance of extreme mental illness that is not being treated.  More regulation simply leads to more methods of overcoming that regulation.  @BigBaldBeardGuy listed some great examples and there are many more.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Is it more difficult to get testosterone legally from a doctor and pharmacy or over the internet?


A fucking zinger


----------



## FlyingPapaya

As an felon I could purchase a firearm if I wanted. I don't because it's against the law and I'd rather not.


----------



## DEADlifter

"We Welcome the Purge"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Can you kill 19 kids with a doctor prescribed amount of testosterone?



fentanyl 

Isn’t that illegal? How many kids OD every day from it?

Make it hard to buy ARs and they will flood across that wide open border that Biden refuses to secure. 

Unless you have an amazing super-dooper solution that would actually work????


----------



## FlyingPapaya

All more gun laws and regulations do is hinder the law abiding citizen.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You can't reason with Nissan he's a damn liberal. He's stuck in his views.


----------



## nissan11

I made a suggestion of something to try. 


The common argument here seems to be "nothing will work so lets not do anything".


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> Can you kill 19 kids with a doctor prescribed amount of testosterone?


You make a point here although I think it's unintentional.  People kill people.  It doesn't matter what they use.  If someone wants to kill another person or group of people there are thousands of ways for them to do so.  The key here is that it is the person who is doing it.  It matter not what implement they use.  I can buy a flame thrower off Amazon right now for less than $500.  Chainsaw, nailgun, baseball bat, axe, sledgehammer.  I can google how to make a molotov cocktail.  I can buy a compound bow at any sporting goods store.  People kill people.  Psychopathic mentally ill people kill a lot of people.  That is the problem here.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can't reason with Nissan he's a damn liberal. He's stuck in his views.



It sounds like I own about 9,000% more guns than you, which makes me much more qualified to speak on this subject than you. But thanks for chiming in.


----------



## nissan11

Trendkill said:


> You make a point here although I think it's unintentional.  People kill people.  It doesn't matter what they use.  If someone wants to kill another person or group of people there are thousands of ways for them to do so.  The key here is that it is the person who is doing it.  It matter not what implement they use.  I can buy a flame thrower off Amazon right now for less than $500.  Chainsaw, nailgun, baseball bat, axe, sledgehammer.  I can google how to make a molotov cocktail.  I can buy a compound bow at any sporting goods store.  People kill people.  Psychopathic mentally ill people kill a lot of people.  That is the problem here.


I agree. If he wanted to get a gun to kill these kids and he was set on it, he probably could have gotten one. But why make it so easy for him? We literally handed him a rifle over the counter and said have a nice day.

It shouldn't be that easy.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I have a few firearms I just don't keep them with me.
That means nothing. You're still a Marxist liberal. 
I could also own as many as you or more if I wanted.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> It sounds like I own about 9,000% more guns than you, which makes me much more qualified to speak on this subject than you. But thanks for chiming in.


It doesn’t sound like you’re qualified at all. 

“Make it illegal”. 

Last time I checked, hold on, I just checked again and yep, murder is still illegal. That did nothing to prevent this.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It doesn’t sound like you’re qualified at all.
> 
> “Make it illegal”.
> 
> Last time I checked, hold on, I just checked again and yep, murder is still illegal. That did nothing to prevent this.


I think you are too much of a meanie pants to own a firearm. 

And he did not purchase those guns illegally. He purchased them legally. I think you are having trouble grasping that.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You liberals never live how you vote either. You won't change until it directly effects you on a personal level then it's change. Not when it effects others around you. You're a hypocrite


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> I agree. If he wanted to get a gun to kill these kids and he was set on it, he probably could have gotten one. But why make it so easy for him? We literally handed him a rifle over the counter and said have a nice day.
> 
> It shouldn't be that easy.


You're missing the point though Nissan.  Making it easier or harder has nothing to do with stopping the problem.  If you are at the point where you are planning to murder elementary age school kids then we have already lost the battle.  That kid was going to do it no matter what.  If he could not but a gun at the local gun shop he would have turned to the black market or stolen a weapon or used any of a thousand other legal options to kill his victims.  The mental illness is the issue here, not the gun.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

If we had proper mental health someone would have been able to help this kid before the tragedy that happened.


----------



## nissan11

Trendkill said:


> You're missing the point though Nissan.  Making it easier or harder has nothing to do with stopping the problem.  If you are at the point where you are planning to murder elementary age school kids then we have already lost the battle.  That kid was going to do it no matter what.  If he could not but a gun at the local gun shop he would have turned to the black market or stolen a weapon or used any of a thousand other legal options to kill his victims.  The mental illness is the issue here, not the gun.



So that's it then? Nothing will help so lets just do nothing?

I completely disagree. If we make it more inconvenient for people to buy guns and it keeps just 1 out of 1000 people from killing an innocent person then I think it is worth it.


----------



## Butch_C

Like @Trendkill and others have said. It is a mental health issue which there is no resources for. Maybe if we quit paying illegal immigrants and lazy people to sit around we could fund mental illness facilities. Problem is every mental illness there is people now say it is normal and we should accept it. Guns are not the issue, they just happen to be one of the many weapons that can be used. If they were able to collect every gun there is, mass murder would still happen. Someone can simply drive a car through a crowd of people and achieve the same result. So what is the answer to that? Ban all cars? Then Machete's and steak knives...


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> If we had proper mental health someone would have been able to help this kid before the tragedy that happened.



Elaborate on what you'd like to see.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I think it was bricks who pointed out that trucks used to have gun racks in cars at school. No school shootings


----------



## nissan11

Butch_C said:


> Like @Trendkill and others have said. It is a mental health issue which there is no resources for. Maybe if we quit paying illegal immigrants and lazy people to sit around we could fund mental illness facilities. Problem is every mental illness there is people now say it is normal and we should accept it. Guns are not the issue, they just happen to be one of the many weapons that can be used. If they were able to collect every gun there is, mass murder would still happen. Someone can simply drive a car through a crowd of people and achieve the same result. So what is the answer to that? Ban all cars? Then Machete's and steak knives...



People love to throw out the phrase "mental health". Tell me what it looks like in real life. What's the plan. How woulda  "mental health program" have caught this kid before he legally bought a gun if we aren't doing a mental health screening at the point of sale for the firearm?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I think you are too much of a meanie pants to own a firearm.
> 
> And he did not purchase those guns illegally. He purchased them legally. I think you are having trouble grasping that.


So you got nothing. 

You’re just talking in circles. Like a retard. 

I own firearms. I can also go purchase some ILLEGALLY right now over my lunch break. It’s naive of you to think that making guns illegal will stop things like this. 

I can go buy drugs right now. Those are illegal. I’m not exactly sure what your point is. “Illegal” doesn’t mean anything. It’s not a deterrent. I’d argue that it would be EASIER to buy an AR if it was illegal. You just need to know where to do your shopping.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Elaborate on what you'd like to see.


People educated on mental health and issues, ability to spot it and reach out. More money dumped into the field in general. Not saying it's ok to be trans gender. Most that transition regret it, more commit suicide. Stop enabling mental disorders. Help them

We can't do that because liberals and the left are enabling it, saying it's ok

Fucking pushing it in schools for crying out loud.

Maybe a government funded program that would pay them a respectable amount of money. Incentive to fucking help people

Ask veterans how much fucking help they get


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So you got nothing.
> 
> You’re just talking in circles. Like a retard.
> 
> I own firearms. I can also go purchase some ILLEGALLY right now over my lunch break. It’s naive of you to think that making guns illegal will stop things like this.
> 
> I can go buy drugs right now. Those are illegal. I’m not exactly sure what your point is. “Illegal” doesn’t mean anything. It’s not a deterrent. I’d argue that it would be EASIER to buy an AR if it was illegal. You just need to know where to do your shopping.



You just made my point. 

It is easier for me to buy a gun legally over the counter because I do not know where to shop for one illegally. Having to buy a gun illegally would be harder for me. If that kid knew where to shop to buy one illegally then why did he go to the store?


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> People educated on mental health and issues, ability to spot it and reach out. More money dumped into the field in general. Not saying it's ok to be trans gender. Most that transition regret it, more commit suicide. Stop enabling mental disorders. Help them
> 
> We can't do that because liberals and the left are enabling it, saying it's ok
> 
> Fucking pushing it in schools for crying out loud.
> 
> Maybe a government funded program that would pay then a respectable amount of money. Incentive to fucking help people
> 
> Ask veterans how much fucking help they get



That isn't very specific. What do you mean by "dump more money into the field in general"? 

And who should be the ones to "spot" mentally unhealthy people? Who is going through that psychological training? Every teacher in the country?


----------



## GSgator

So fucking sad my heart goes out to all the parents who lost their kids and the family’s of those teachers.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Now you're playing coy or stupid. I don't like this about debating with you. Either stop the shit or we are done talking


----------



## Butch_C

nissan11 said:


> People love to throw out the phrase "mental health". Tell me what it looks like in real life. What's the plan. How woulda  "mental health program" have caught this kid before he legally bought a gun if we aren't doing a mental health screening at the point of sale for the firearm?





A dude that dresses like this has mental issues. A mental illness screening won't help either. Sociopaths are very good at hiding the fact they are sick.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Now you're playing coy or stupid. I don't like this about debating with you. Either stop the shit or we are done talking



Bro, if you can't answer my questions about your own plan then I can't help you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

A government funded program to educate and employee people to go into the mental health field with government benefits. Then use them everywhere and anywhere to help hurting people and ascern broken families and help fix it.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Texas Shooter Kills at Least 19 Children and Two Adults in Elementary School
> 
> 
> The shooter, an 18 year-old man, was killed by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have utterly failed as a society and the fact that this is nothing new is even more sickening.  Schools are going to have to become like prisons to keep the innocent safe.  Armed guards, armed teachers, armed admins.  The innocence of youth is forever taken from them.  What a fucking nightmare.
> 
> And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit.


agreed... hope those families one day can find some peace but, losing a child is the most fucked up thing that can happen...


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Bro, if you can't answer my questions about your own plan then I can't help you.


Fuck you. You intentionally do this all the time. You're an asshole about it. You play dumb like a troll.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuck you. You intentionally do this all the time. You're an asshole about it. You play dumb like a troll.



How dare you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

If you've nothing to bring to the table kindly fuck off. No room for trolls here


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> You just made my point.
> 
> It is easier for me to buy a gun legally over the counter because I do not know where to shop for one illegally. Having to buy a gun illegally would be harder for me. If that kid knew where to shop to buy one illegally then why did he go to the store?


Your point is retarded. 

I can go get an illegal gun right now. 

How exactly would making it illegal to sell in stores stop violence like this? “Oh shucks I can’t blast up a school oh well”. No. He would still go get his guns. On the black market. You don’t think that the black market would pick right up? There’s fucking money to be made. 

Liberals are so fucking simple minded. Someone that is MOTIVATED will be relentless in their endeavor. They aren’t going to go sit on the couch and give up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

FlyingPapaya said:


> If you've nothing to bring to the table kindly fuck off. No room for trolls here


He’s a special sort of retarded. 

Talking about making something HARDER to get on a forum discussing bodybuilding and STEROIDS. So dumb.


----------



## Butch_C

They need to figure out how to better protect our schools. A monitored perimeter fence with a buzz in or out gate. Metal detectors would help but make a whole new set of issues. Teachers who look for signs of kids with problems and in need of help wouldn't hurt.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your point is retarded.
> 
> I can go get an illegal gun right now.
> 
> How exactly would making it illegal to sell in stores stop violence like this? “Oh shucks I can’t blast up a school oh well”. No. He would still go get his guns. On the black market. You don’t think that the black market would pick right up? There’s fucking money to be made.
> 
> Liberals are so fucking simple minded. Someone that is MOTIVATED will be relentless in their endeavor. They aren’t going to go sit on the couch and give up.



You are right. 

Instead of making it more inconvenient for the shooter to get a gun we might as well just let him have his way. 
No use in trying to change anything.


----------



## Butch_C

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your point is retarded.
> 
> I can go get an illegal gun right now.
> 
> How exactly would making it illegal to sell in stores stop violence like this? “Oh shucks I can’t blast up a school oh well”. No. He would still go get his guns. On the black market. You don’t think that the black market would pick right up? There’s fucking money to be made.
> 
> Liberals are so fucking simple minded. Someone that is MOTIVATED will be relentless in their endeavor. They aren’t going to go sit on the couch and give up.


That or drive his car through a bunch of kids at the bus stop. He wants to kill, he will find a way.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Butch_C said:


> They need to figure out how to better protect our schools. A monitored perimeter fence with a buzz in or out gate. Metal detectors would help but make a whole new set of issues. Teachers who look for signs of kids with problems and in need of help wouldn't hurt.


Well, thank the fucking democrats, yet again. Schools are “inclusive”. God forbid Timmy gets sent to the administration for being a little weird fucker. The parents would turn around and sue.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> You are right.
> 
> Instead of making it more inconvenient for the shooter to get a gun we might as well just let him have his way.
> No use in trying to change anything.


He could set fire to the building. Maybe we should outlaw matches. 

Retard.


----------



## nissan11

Butch_C said:


> They need to figure out how to better protect our schools. A monitored perimeter fence with a buzz in or out gate. Metal detectors would help but make a whole new set of issues. Teachers who look for signs of kids with problems and in need of help wouldn't hurt.



There is the answer I was looking for from Paps.

Maybe teachers get a 4 week mental health training and each student is required to have a 15 minute weekly "interview"? We would have to cut some time out of curriculum but it's a sacrifice that may be worth making? Maybe we hire additional positions in the school system like additional councilors to do these check ins or interviews? Maybe random home visits to the students' residence once a year?

I'm just spit ballin here but it's nice to see someone suggest a real idea instead of being a bitch and saying "nothing is going to work"


----------



## Butch_C

nissan11 said:


> You are right.
> 
> Instead of making it more inconvenient for the shooter to get a gun we might as well just let him have his way.
> No use in trying to change anything.


Hey I know. Get rid of all violent shooting games until the age of 25 when the brain is fully developed. No social media for people still in school. Bring back paddling students who cause trouble. How would this help? I can tell you this, we had none of that shit when I was in school but almost every guy had a gun out in the parking lot of the school hanging in the gun rack on the back window. We never had school shootings like now. So maybe it would work.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> There is the answer I was looking for from Paps.
> 
> Maybe teachers get a 4 week mental health training and each student is required to have a 15 minute weekly "interview"? We would have to cut some time out of curriculum but it's a sacrifice that may be worth making? Maybe we hire additional positions in the school system like additional councilors to do these check ins or interviews? Maybe random home visits to the students' residence once a year?
> 
> I'm just spit ballin here but it's nice to see someone suggest a real idea instead of being a bitch and saying "nothing is going to work"


So the ideas I listed are worthless. Let's just turn schools into fucking prisons eh?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> You are right.
> 
> Instead of making it more inconvenient for the shooter to get a gun we might as well just let him have his way.
> No use in trying to change anything.


You're punishing law abiding citizens instead of addressing the problem. You'd make a great politician.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> So the ideas I listed are worthless. Let's just turn schools into fucking prisons eh?


I liked your ideas they were just vague.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> There is the answer I was looking for from Paps.
> 
> Maybe teachers get a 4 week mental health training and each student is required to have a 15 minute weekly "interview"? We would have to cut some time out of curriculum but it's a sacrifice that may be worth making? Maybe we hire additional positions in the school system like additional councilors to do these check ins or interviews? Maybe random home visits to the students' residence once a year?
> 
> I'm just spit ballin here but it's nice to see someone suggest a real idea instead of being a bitch and saying "nothing is going to work"


You're simply virtue signalling. 

I can 110% guarantee you that someone at the school knew this little fucking freak was going to do something like this. My wife is a teacher and the kids that do bad shit get sent to the administrative office all the time. What are they going to do though? 

Spitball all you want. You can call it that. But you're just virtue signalling. If I asked for volunteers to implement some of your ideas you'd be one of the last lazy fucks to volunteer because you don't really fucking care anyhow.


----------



## GSgator

Since the creation of social media
adolescence have taken a turn for the worse. I haven’t seen one case we’re it has been a positive. It has only made everyone lazier and more self Conscious of their bodies


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're punishing law abiding citizens instead of addressing the problem. You'd make a great politician.


As a law abiding citizen, if you aren't willing to go through a little inconvenience if it means saving some kids then you are selfish.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I liked your ideas they were just vague.


I listed exactly what we could do and it was in no way vague. Teachers should be paid more too.

If you incentive helping people and actually address the issues at hand. We will get somewhere.


----------



## TomJ

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 22720
> 
> A dude that dresses like this has mental issues. A mental illness screening won't help either. Sociopaths are very good at hiding the fact they are sick.


Supposedly this isnt the shooter. 
Supposedly that's a photo claimed by some other trans person that got posted around alleging it to be Ramos. 

I'm all in agreement that gun control hasn't prevented a single instance of gun violence, that these types of catastrophes stem from societal issues and parenting/education system, and that transgenderism should be looked at more closely in the vast majority of cases for the underlying mental illness. But I'm also for accurate information, and what I've seen says that the photos circulating are fake news. 


I'm also not anti trans or anything, I know a couple individuals that authentically seem more happy and comfortable after their transition, it doesn't impact me whatsoever so I believe they should be free to do what they want. But I also acknowledge that it is not normal, and normal mental faculties don't produce gender dysphoria. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> As a law abiding citizen, if you aren't willing to go through a little inconvenience if it means saving some kids then you are selfish.


No you're selfish


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You're simply virtue signalling.
> 
> I can 110% guarantee you that someone at the school knew this little fucking freak was going to do something like this. My wife is a teacher and the kids that do bad shit get sent to the administrative office all the time. What are they going to do though?
> 
> Spitball all you want. You can call it that. But you're just virtue signalling. If I asked for volunteers to implement some of your ideas you'd be one of the last lazy fucks to volunteer because you don't really fucking care anyhow.


You are wrong. I volunteer my time at local elementary schools several times a year.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> You are wrong. I volunteer my time at local elementary schools several times a year.


To do what?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

That 40b we sent to Ukraine could have been used to setup a program for mental health. Education, placement and how to spot, address and help kids that are hurting. 30k as a teacher sounds like shit. Give them upper class pay and their job is to fucking help people with retirement etc 
Put them in all schools, all major cities everywhere. Free centers to talk to people instead of having to pay it the ass for a private doctor to just prescribe meds to numb you.

Again ask veterans how hard it is to get mental help with real PTSD.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Pay politicians less and teachers and mental health professionals more. You voted for a fucking corrupt career politician who has made millions lying.
Did you even look into who he was before he was Obama's vp? He's a literal fucking racist. You voted for a lying corrupt racist for a few environmental benefits. 
He's now systematically destroying our country through inflation lack of food, items and more division in our country than we've seen in a long time


----------



## FlyingPapaya

He's lied about everything that has to do with his personal life. His career, his education, blatant plagiarism. How he's talked about black people in general


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Even if we went 100% green it wouldn't put a dent in anything. China and India ya know.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Besides we don't have data that goes back far enough to prove global warming or how the weather was before. We've only been advanced enough to track it for so long. What about a million years ago. Tempatures rise and fall. There's no real proof that we've caused anything.

You've said you voted because the little fuzzy animals too. So what if we end up in ww3 or a civil war or end up like Venezuela? Will you care then. Will they even fucking matter. Christ Nissan think of the long game. As it looks now we are fucked.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> To do what?


I take animals to exceptional children classes and talk about wildlife


----------



## GSgator

They  have been screaming climate control the earth is going to melt for decades now it’s another scare tactic. If they really care why are the ones screaming it have private jets and Oceanside mansions fuck them. We have to adjust the way we live and go without while they enjoy the finer things in life. Look at the carbon footprint of what just one of there private jets makes. Ppl are fools to fall for this BULLSHIT .


----------



## Sven Northman

Learning of this yesterday made me sick to my stomach. I couldnt eat the rest of the day. I cannot imagine the horror and sadness each and every parent is going through. As a father I cannot fathom the depth of that pain.


----------



## Iron1

FlyingPapaya said:


> Besides we don't have data that goes back far enough to prove global warming or how the weather was before. We've only been advanced enough to track it for so long. What about a million years ago. Tempatures rise and fall. There's no real proof that we've caused anything.


I'm staying out of this thread but I will touch on this. We have ice core samples dating back 2,700,000 years that capture atmospheric co2 levels giving us some understanding of almost 3 million years of climate history.

What we can learn from ice records is pretty neat.

Carry on.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

...


----------



## TODAY

FlyingPapaya said:


> Pay politicians less and teachers and mental health professionals more.


But but but

That's GOVERNMENT OVERREACH 🙄


----------



## lifter6973

So testy in here


----------



## NbleSavage

Horrible thing. The mental health crises in the US has always been there, wondering aloud though if we're 'peaking' as a result of the past few years with people more likely to snap and do something irreversible than they may have been otherwise. Thats how I'd approach the situation / where I'd spend the money - making mental health treatment more readily available to all and destigmatize it such that talking to a therapist isn't seen as any less damning that seeing a doctor for a sinus infection. People of sound mind don't murder two dozen school kids.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Test_subject said:


> It will be the same as with all of the other school shootings: the Democrats will fear monger and push for gun grabs and the GOP will scream about the DNC coming for your guns.
> 
> Both parties will make a token mention of mental health, nothing will come of any of it and it will happen again.
> 
> Both “sides” need to step back and confront the problem from the base up rather than starting the discussion with their conclusion.  There’s a reason that these shootings happen so often in the US compared to elsewhere. Why is that?


and they never blame hollywood for making shoot out movies for the last 100 years..


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Iron1 said:


> I'm staying out of this thread but I will touch on this. We have ice core samples dating back 2,700,000 years that capture atmospheric co2 levels giving us some understanding of almost 3 million years of climate history.
> 
> What we can learn from ice records is pretty neat.
> 
> Carry on.


I appreciate the knowledge drop brother.


----------



## Achillesking

MrRogers said:


> Transgenderism, for 99.9% of people out there, is a symptom of another major illness, usually cluster a or b personality disorders. There is no transgenderism without mental illness. We not only normalize and celebrate these people but in doing so deter them from getting treatment. Im a psychologist and I do a lot of diagnostic evals. I had a trans kid come in for surgical approval (top). I denied him bc he was clearly incapacitated with co-morbid mental illness. Basically, this kid told his next evaluator, word got around, and no one would refer to me.
> 
> This little POS looks as pathetic as I thought. Maggot mfer.


My wife is child psychologist who specializes in sexual trauma. She said this exact thing.


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> As a law abiding citizen, if you aren't willing to go through a little inconvenience if it means saving some kids then you are selfish.


Law abiding citizens already go through massive inconveniences to become gun owners.  More in some states than in others but more regulations never punish criminals only those that abide by those regulations.  We have more gun regulations in this country today then we have ever had in our nations history and yet the problem of mass murders has only gotten worse.  Your suggestion of adding even more regulations to curb this problem is not a viable option.


----------



## TomJ

Achillesking said:


> My wife is child psychologist who specializes in sexual trauma. She said this exact thing.


I'll take an experts opinion over radical career politicians virtue signalling any day of the week

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking

TomJ said:


> I'll take an experts opinion over radical career politicians virtue signalling any day of the week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Honestly man as I person who has worked in education and high school athletics for 20+ years it truly saddens me to see the degeneration of our youth. The morals and standards of what has become socially acceptable Makes me want to puke. This will be nothing more then fuel to aid whatever right or left wing ideas someone has and push down everyone throats. Instead of realizing the children in this country are being failed before they are even conceived well just worry about who should have guns n what gas should be. It's sad. These were fuckin babies man not even with abilities to understand fight or flight. Just scream n cry. Honestly this makes me sad


----------



## nissan11

Trendkill said:


> Law abiding citizens already go through massive inconveniences to become gun owners.  More in some states than in others but more regulations never punish criminals only those that abide by those regulations.  We have more gun regulations in this country today then we have ever had in our nations history and yet the problem of mass murders has only gotten worse.  Your suggestion of adding even more regulations to curb this problem is not a viable option.


I think it is not only viable but practical.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I think it is not only viable but practical.


I think you're a brain washed idiot.


----------



## NbleSavage

Countdown to this thread being swept into the dumpster fire Flame Forum in 3...2...1...


----------



## Test_subject

Bro Bundy said:


> and they never blame hollywood for making shoot out movies for the last 100 years..


I’m don’t think you’re far off, Bundy.  The way that guns are glorified in movies doesn’t help matters. 

I don’t think that’s the main cause, but it sure doesn’t help.


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> I’m don’t think you’re far off, Bundy.  The way that guns are glorified in movies doesn’t help matters.
> 
> I don’t think that’s the main cause, but it sure doesn’t help.


----------



## Be_A_Hero

BRICKS said:


> One thing I've noticed that seems to get very little mention is the lack of both parents involvement in the shooter's life.  Say what you want, but this seems to be a little to common to be coincidence.
> 
> Case in point.  When I was in high school it was pretty common that just about every truck in the parking lot had a gun rack with a gun in it.  No school shootings.  It was so pretty much unusual to see single parents, certainly the vast majority of my classmates had both mom and dad living at home.  When my daughter was a senior in high school I asked her how many of her friends had both mom and dad living at home, she could not name a single one.  Just some observations.


I 2nd that
I’ve never dated a girl with both parents ever in my life, and 95% of my friends don’t have both parents. I was one of the few. Only knew like 2 ppl who had both parents, it’s almost the norm nowadays


----------



## Swiper.

“years ago, it was common to see a rifle in the back window of every pickup truck in a high school parking lot, and school shootings were unheard of.” -Unknown


----------



## slicwilly2000

Tisatix said:


> It's definitely due to a lack of God in our society. We were all created and with our Godly conscious. When you let yourself drift further from faith, which is certainly being brainwashed due to atheism, you slowly lose it and become venerable to the darkness. Yes, we still have a choice, but some will lose themselves completely. However, I still say it takes a person who sides with the darkness and prefers it. THEY ARE MONSTERS.
> 
> I don't want to hear about the shooters "past" , or "mental issues". No f#cking excuses here.
> 
> @BigBaldBeardGuy How do you feel about the vax possibly causing mental issues such as this? Some people just seem "different" after receiving it
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19_support/comments/okgbyw
> - you can find experiences like this all over and if you read , one guy experienced depression , anxiety and AGGRESSION post vax



Fuck there is a long list of christians in prison that used their faith to commit crimes against children.  Removing God from society was a great thing.  Let's go a step further and remove the people making laws based on the idiocy of their religion.  I don't go around molesting kids or hurting people because I  have a lack of your God in my life.  Maybe try telling people to take ownership of their actions and stop complaining that the devil made me do it.  Anything short of straight up possession and that argument is a cop out and complete bullshit.  I would much rather be around people that are capable of thinking for themselves and being able to objectively consider whether something is right or wrong vs reading it out of some religious pamphlet or book.  

Slic.


----------



## Samp3i

Death of children and teens in USA at number one place: gun violence.

Yeah gun control is not needed at all 😂

You are all fucked in the head and I say it as a gun owner. 
In 2022 your country has death by gun at number 1, higher then drowning! We are talking of children and teens!

You had 1000+ school shootings only in the last 10 years.

This are not opinions, are facts, statistics, infutable numbers.

No conspiracy, just the hard truth.
Gun control is needed because violence is not the problem here, is the fucking access to mass murdering weapons. If I can't have a gun easily, I'm not gonna kill a bunch of ppl with an axe. 

I believe my retarded cousin can grasp this.


----------



## Tisatix

slicwilly2000 said:


> Fuck there is a long list of christians in prison that used their faith to commit crimes against children.  Removing God from society was a great thing.  Let's go a step further and remove the people making laws based on the idiocy of their religion.  I don't go around molesting kids or hurting people because I  have a lack of your God in my life.  Maybe try telling people to take ownership of their actions and stop complaining that the devil made me do it.  Anything short of straight up possession and that argument is a cop out and complete bullshit.  I would much rather be around people that are capable of thinking for themselves and being able to objectively consider whether something is right or wrong vs reading it out of some religious pamphlet or book.
> 
> Slic.



Okay, my apologies for bringing my faith into this. 

The devil isn’t an excuse to commit wrong, I KNOW. The people wanted to and wanted to side with the devil. There’s no excuse , however demons take hold of vulnerable people. 

Those Christians USED GOD TO CONTROL. They twisted the whole point and used it for manipulation. I don’t stand for that


----------



## Tisatix

TODAY said:


> You saw a tragedy as the perfect opportunity to evangelize.
> 
> People hate your opportunism and cynicism, not your religion.
> 
> You are no victim.


Man, this honestly wasn’t my intention at all. I simply stated my thoughts and defended my belief and truth


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Death of children and teens in USA at number one place: gun violence.
> 
> Yeah gun control is not needed at all 😂
> 
> You are all fucked in the head and I say it as a gun owner.
> In 2022 your country has death by gun at number 1, higher then drowning! We are talking of children and teens!
> 
> You had 1000+ school shootings only in the last 10 years.
> 
> This are not opinions, are facts, statistics, infutable numbers.
> 
> No conspiracy, just the hard truth.
> Gun control is needed because violence is not the problem here, is the fucking access to mass murdering weapons. If I can't have a gun easily, I'm not gonna kill a bunch of ppl with an axe.
> 
> I believe my retarded cousin can grasp this.


There's been 55 school shootings in the last 10 years, not 1000+. You "facts" are wrong.









						Number of K-12 school shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
					

As of May 2022, there were 119 school shootings in total in the United States in that year.




					www.statista.com
				




And gun deaths weren't #1, they didn't even crack the Top 10. Again, your "facts" are wrong. 






						FastStats
					

FastStats is an official application from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) and puts access to topic-specific statistics at your fingertips.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> There's been 55 school shootings in the last 10 years, not 1000+. You "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of K-12 school shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> As of May 2022, there were 119 school shootings in total in the United States in that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com


Bro 55 is 55 too many. Facts wrong 100% but don't act like 55 school shootings is a shrug of the shoulders that's ridiculous


----------



## Tisatix

Impending doom described perfectly 😏






Get out, get out, of your own head
The toxic thoughts poison your mind
Fed by, fed by, this twisted culture
That's never satisfied

Get out, get out, of your own head
The toxic thoughts poison your mind
Fed by, fed by, this twisted culture
While we kill ourselves trying

We're addicted to a false image
Nothing's real but forced gimmicks
Don't listen to a word they say
Controlling you like drugs in our veins

We've become obsessed
We depend on it
Believing all the lies


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Bro 55 is 55 too many. Facts wrong 100% but don't act like 55 school shootings is a shrug of the shoulders that's ridiculous


Who said it was? I already went over this earlier in the thread. Don't assume things I did not say. I was merely pointing out that his "facts" are grossly inaccurate.


----------



## Tisatix

CJ said:


> There's been 55 school shootings in the last 10 years, not 1000+. You "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of K-12 school shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> As of May 2022, there were 119 school shootings in total in the United States in that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gun deaths weren't #1, they didn't even crack the Top 10. Again, your "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FastStats
> 
> 
> FastStats is an official application from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) and puts access to topic-specific statistics at your fingertips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov



Guns don’t kill, people do. I say arm the freaking teachers!


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> There's been 55 school shootings in the last 10 years, not 1000+. You "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of K-12 school shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> As of May 2022, there were 119 school shootings in total in the United States in that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gun deaths weren't #1, they didn't even crack the Top 10. Again, your "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FastStats
> 
> 
> FastStats is an official application from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) and puts access to topic-specific statistics at your fingertips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov











						16 Facts About Gun Violence And School Shootings — Sandy Hook Promise
					

Gun violence and school shootings are a uniquely American epidemic. Sandy Hook Promise is shining a light on these important facts and statistics.




					www.sandyhookpromise.org
				




This says the opposite and let's say you are right, does it change the fact it's srsly fucked up? .
Oh noes it's only 55, all is good Boyz!

Give me a fucking break


----------



## CJ

Tisatix said:


> Guns don’t kill, people do. I say arm the freaking teachers!


I think that that's a viable topic for discussion. 

If a teacher is duly licensed to carry, AND WANTS TO carry in a go, and has special training to defend, then that topic should be open for discussion.


----------



## Samp3i

Tisatix said:


> Guns don’t kill, people do. I say arm the freaking teachers!


Yeah let's weaponize everyone, I come back from a break and I see we do have the new jester mentally challenged of the month already


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> 16 Facts About Gun Violence And School Shootings — Sandy Hook Promise
> 
> 
> Gun violence and school shootings are a uniquely American epidemic. Sandy Hook Promise is shining a light on these important facts and statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sandyhookpromise.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This says the opposite and let's say you are right, does it change the fact it's srsly fucked up? .
> Oh noes it's only 55, all is good Boyz!
> 
> Give me a fucking break


All I said was your "facts" are wildly inaccurate, and showed data proving such. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> I think that that's a viable topic for discussion.
> 
> If a teacher is duly licensed to carry, AND WANTS TO carry in a go, and has special training to defend, then that topic should be open for discussion.




I wish you all could experience living in a country where you don't need to be armed because no one is gonna fucking shoot you or better no one has a fucking weapon on him 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Tisatix

CJ said:


> I think that that's a viable topic for discussion.
> 
> If a teacher is duly licensed to carry, AND WANTS TO carry in a go, and has special training to defend, then that topic should be open for discussion.


Totally agree. Obviously with a legit license and training


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> All I said was your "facts" are wildly inaccurate, and showed data proving such. Nothing more, nothing less.


Yours are wrong it's already the third website saying school shootings are a lot more then just 55 in the last 10 years


----------



## slicwilly2000

Removing "God" from school removes the punishments christians inflict on others for having a different viewpoint.  Having "God" in schools is not going to stop the psychopaths from murdering people.  I grew up in a time where we had God in our school system even though it was a public school system.  We had prayer meetings before school, you could take bible study as an elective for credit, and there was a good number of people that carried their bibles openly.  We still had crazy people, we still had corruption, and we had people that proclaimed to be christians committing crimes on a daily basis.  These were people in leadership positions that used their religion and their faith as a means to commit atrocities against students.  They used their bibles to justify their actions.  Rape is wrong and these people were sick in the head in my opinion.  The problem with having "God" in the schools is the other christians look the other way.  They don't want to say something or do something due to the fear of looking satanic because the criminals are the people running the school system.  Bringing God back into schools is not going to do a damn thing.  

Slic.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I wish you all could experience living in a country where you don't need to be armed because no one is gonna fucking shoot you or better no one has a fucking weapon on him 99.9% of the time.


Cat's out of the bag though, we're a country full of guns, can't just round them all up. 

It's a Constitutional right also, which makes it EXTREMELY difficult to do so, even if they wanted to.


----------



## Tisatix

A gun is loaded, but a person pulls the trigger. Anything can be used as a weapon


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> Who said it was? I already went over this earlier in the thread. Don't assume things I did not say. I was merely pointing out that his "facts" are grossly inaccurate.


Don't write things like they don't matter my friend and they won't be so easily assumed. My apologies tho for jumping the gun I did not read your previous post because 13 pages of people arguing over this is insanity


----------



## Samp3i

Since 2013 there were at least 925 incidents of gunfire on school grounds, resulting in 295 deaths and 621 injuries nationally. 









						The long, shameful list of gunfire on school grounds in America.
					

This list keeps growing. How many more before our leaders act?




					everytownresearch.org


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Yours are wrong it's already the third website saying school shootings are a lot more then just 55 in the last 10 years


You need to read the definition of what they call a "shooting" vs an active shooter.

If they find a bullet just lying on the ground, that's classified as a shooting. It's stat manipulation. Look at my link again, it breaks it down including the definitions.

Do you really think we have 1,000+ school shootings per year? That's over 5 per official school days in the year. Does that even REMOTELY sound accurate to you? Use your brain.


----------



## Tisatix

It’s like this; I’m not perfect but I try to be kind to all creation. I have a huge fear of spiders so when I see one on my wall I have the choice to kill it easily or let it outside. I try to capture it safely let it outside


----------



## Achillesking

Got 40 billion for Ukraine but they'll say we're too broke to put armed guards in every school


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Cat's out of the bag though, we're a country full of guns, can't just round them all up.
> 
> It's a Constitutional right also, which makes it EXTREMELY difficult to do so, even if they wanted to.



You need gun control, you need to punish ppl for havin guns not properly stored and locked, and you can't let ppl carry guns without permits and guns needs to be hold at home or at shooting ranges, not around like it's the fucking far west. And fuck the constitutional right, you change shit if it's clear that it's not working well.


----------



## Tisatix

Achillesking said:


> Got 40 billion for Ukraine but they'll say we're too broke to put armed guards in every school


Looool


----------



## Samp3i

Achillesking said:


> Got 40 billion for Ukraine but they'll say we're too broke to put armed guards in every school


Living in fear, that's the way to raise children. Great


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> You need to read the definition of what they call a "shooting" vs an active shooter.
> 
> If they find a bullet just lying on the ground, that's classified as a shooting. It's stat manipulation. Look at my link again, it breaks it down including the definitions.
> 
> Do you really think we have 1,000+ school shootings per year? That's over 5 per official school days in the year. Does that even REMOTELY sound accurate to you? Use your brain.


I said 1000 shootings since 2012.. read better. And yes I know the difference, still read the latest links I have posted. Break down it better since 2013.

Do you think it's less fucked up if one has been found with a bullets or a weapon but didn't shoot anyone?


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> You need gun control, you need to punish ppl for havin guns not properly stored and locked, and you can't let ppl carry guns without permits


These laws already exist in most States. It's a valid conversation to think about better laws for other States also. 


Samp3i said:


> and guns needs to be hold at home or at shooting ranges, not around like it's the fucking far west.


Debatable. But criminals won't follow the laws anyway, so.....


Samp3i said:


> And fuck the constitutional right, you change shit if it's clear that it's not working well.


There already is a process for Amending the Constitution. It's been done many times before.


----------



## Achillesking

Samp3i said:


> You need gun control, you need to punish ppl for havin guns not properly stored and locked, and you can't let ppl carry guns without permits and guns needs to be hold at home or at shooting ranges, not around like it's the fucking far west. And fuck the constitutional right, you change shit if it's clear that it's not working well.


The Wild West


Samp3i said:


> Living in fear, that's the way to raise children. Great


whats living in fear ?? There is nothing fearful about having an on duty police officer or security personnel in schools. That is not instilling fear or breeding fear into children. Nor is being proactive in protection hiding in the corner afraid of what may happen. So honestly man what are you even trying to say


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> These laws already exist in most States. It's a valid conversation to think about better laws for other States also.
> 
> Debatable. But criminals won't follow the laws anyway, so.....
> 
> There already is a process for Amending the Constitution. It's been done many times before.


Well you have police right? Killing already quite a lot of ppl, don't think that a civilian brining his gun is helping.


----------



## Samp3i

Achillesking said:


> The Wild West
> 
> whats living in fear ?? There is nothing fearful about having an on duty police officer or security personnel in schools. That is not instilling fear or breeding fear into children. Nor is being proactive in protection hiding in the corner afraid of what may happen. So honestly man what are you even trying to say



Don't know man I'm from Europe we don't have this shit here and I'm baffled ppl in USA thinks it's ok to own guns so easily and to carry guns around on them like it's candies. Of course having officer at school is an idea but it doesn't change the main problem. It just try to corner it


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I said 1000 shootings since 2012.. read better. And yes I know the difference, still read the latest links I have posted. Break down it better since 2013.


My mistake, I fukked that part up. Pint still stands though, do you hear about 100 school shootings per year in the US, which is more than 1 every other school day? No you don't, because it's not true, for the reasons I explained earlier. Again, my link of the official stats has active shooter vs non active shooter broken down. 


Samp3i said:


> Do you think it's less fucked up if one has been found with a bullets or a weapon but didn't shoot anyone?


Yes, I 100% think it's better if someone has a bullet in their pocket vs shooting up a bunch of kids. I think and hope you do as well.


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> I think it is not only viable but practical.


@nissan11 what I'm trying to show you is that we have been doing this exact thing, adding regulation upon regulation, for the past 30 years and nothing has changed, it's actually become far worse.  So clearly more regulation and more laws are not the solution.  In addition it's not guns that are the problem as enlightened members such as @Samp3i would suggest.  Mass murder via gun was not an issue in this country until about 30 years ago.  As others here have stated it wasn't uncommon to see shotguns or hunting rifles in gun racks in the backs of pickups on high school campuses in the 60s, 70s and 80s.  The guns aren't killing people.  People are killing people.  This is a mental health issue not a gun issue.  And let's not just focus on this one heinous act simply because children were involved.  What about all the others that are murdered every year, both with and without the use of a firearm.  Nobody bats an eye at that.


----------



## slicwilly2000

Achillesking said:


> Got 40 billion for Ukraine but they'll say we're too broke to put armed guards in every school



And who is going to police the armed guards?  Every single week there is a new story about the SRO committing crimes against the students.  How many kids have been irreparably harmed by these armed guards that claimed they were a threat?   It fixes one problem but creates 5 more.  

Slic.


----------



## Samp3i

In UK police officer don't even have guns and I don't see criminals killing ppl left and right go figure.


----------



## Achillesking

Samp3i said:


> Don't know man I'm from Europe we don't have this shit here and I'm baffled ppl in USA thinks it's ok to own guns so easily and to carry guns around on them like it's candies. Of course having officer at school is an idea but it doesn't change the main problem. It just try to corner it


I'm also with you about the need for some kind of gun control issue but my concern isn't a control it's keeping children safe. Gun control will never be something america can truly handle there just so many issues that will arise. That being said at least try to keep kids safe can be done


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Well you have police right? Killing already quite a lot of ppl, don't think that a civilian brining his gun is helping.


Many civilians have ended armed criminals before the police have shown up, or been a deterrent to such. Not always, but it happens. Police aren't everywhere, it takes an average of 8 minutes for the police to be on scene in Boston, the closest major city to me. 8 minutes is a long time to not being able to defend yourself


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> You need gun control, you need to punish ppl for havin guns not properly stored and locked, and you can't let ppl carry guns without permits and guns needs to be hold at home or at shooting ranges, not around like it's the fucking far west. And fuck the constitutional right, you change shit if it's clear that it's not working well.


Kindly go fuck yourself and your european socialist views of personal freedom.  This place is far better when you aren't around you fucking euro trash.  fuck off.


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> Death of children and teens in USA at number one place: gun violence.
> 
> Yeah gun control is not needed at all 😂
> 
> You are all fucked in the head and I say it as a gun owner.
> In 2022 your country has death by gun at number 1, higher then drowning! We are talking of children and teens!
> 
> You had 1000+ school shootings only in the last 10 years.
> 
> This are not opinions, are facts, statistics, infutable numbers.
> 
> No conspiracy, just the hard truth.
> Gun control is needed because violence is not the problem here, is the fucking access to mass murdering weapons. If I can't have a gun easily, I'm not gonna kill a bunch of ppl with an axe.
> 
> I believe my retarded cousin can grasp this.


oh shit, @Samp3i gonna spice this joint up


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> In UK police officer don't even have guns and I don't see criminals killing ppl left and right go figure.


600 last year, 714 the year before... 









						Homicides in England and Wales 2022 | Statista
					

How many homicides are there in England and Wales?  There were 710 homicides recorded in England and Wales in 2021/22, an increase of 140 when compared with the previous reporting year, when there were 570 homicides.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Samp3i

Achillesking said:


> I'm also with you about the need for some kind of gun control issue but my concern isn't a control it's keeping children safe. Gun control will never be something america can truly handle there just so many issues that will arise. That being said at least try to keep kids safe can be done


What about adults? Shouldn't we keep everyone safe? Yeah America has a gun problem that is to an extent that is completely fucked up.

I suggest you all buy a great book called Amerigun. Tomorrow I'll post few pics of it and few statistics.

You know there are more firearm shops then schools in USA?
Or how many guns per person is held by USA citizens Compared to other country? It's crazy!


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> 600 last year, 714 the year before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homicides in England and Wales 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> How many homicides are there in England and Wales?  There were 710 homicides recorded in England and Wales in 2021/22, an increase of 140 when compared with the previous reporting year, when there were 570 homicides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com


Compare that to USA and by population %. Throwing numbers like that doesn't prove anything, you just reached me that right?


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> There's been 55 school shootings in the last 10 years, not 1000+. You "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of K-12 school shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
> 
> 
> As of May 2022, there were 119 school shootings in total in the United States in that year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gun deaths weren't #1, they didn't even crack the Top 10. Again, your "facts" are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FastStats
> 
> 
> FastStats is an official application from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) and puts access to topic-specific statistics at your fingertips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


I don't trust your bullshit sources. All backed by dirty money and a political agenda. What is that agenda? I have no fucking idea however I was told long ago to never trust ANY source from ANYWHERE especially when someone on a forum references it.........unless I happen to agree with them and the rest of the forum agrees with them...then I will parrot and add to an echo chamber......oh fuck, I am typing this on the wrong board....nevermind.....
Yeah, come on @Samp3i 1k shootings?


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> What about adults? Shouldn't we keep everyone safe? Yeah America has a gun problem that is to an extent that is completely fucked up.
> 
> I suggest you all buy a great book called Amerigun. Tomorrow I'll post few pics of it and few statistics.
> 
> You know there are more firearm shops then schools in USA?
> Or how many guns per person is held by USA citizens Compared to other country? It's crazy!


This dipshit believes everything he reads on the internet and sees on the BBC.  Wake up dumbass.


----------



## Samp3i

Trendkill said:


> Kindly go fuck yourself and your european socialist views of personal freedom.  This place is far better when you aren't around you fucking euro trash.  fuck off.


You can blow me and my Glock, U cunt


----------



## Achillesking

Samp3i said:


> What about adults? Shouldn't we keep everyone safe? Yeah America has a gun problem that is to an extent that is completely fucked up.
> 
> I suggest you all buy a great book called Amerigun. Tomorrow I'll post few pics of it and few statistics.
> 
> You know there are more firearm shops then schools in USA?
> Or how many guns per person is held by USA citizens Compared to other country? It's crazy!


You want my honest answer. Couldn't give too fucks about adults


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> I don't trust your bullshit sources. All backed by dirty money and a political agenda. What is that agenda? I have no fucking idea however I was told long ago to never trust ANY source from ANYWHERE especially when someone on a forum references it.........unless I happen to agree with them and the rest of the forum agrees with them...then I will parrot and add to an echo chamber......oh fuck, I am typing this on the wrong board....nevermind.....
> Yeah, come on @Samp3i 1k shootings?


Sampis links were from the Sandy Hook foundation, or something like that. Nope, no possible agenda there. 🙄


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> You can blow me and my Glock, U cunt


Wait so you are a gun owner?  In Europe?  I find this interesting.  Please elaborate. 

Or is Glock the only brand you know from the movies you watch?


----------



## Samp3i

Achillesking said:


> You want my honest answer. Couldn't give too fucks about adults


My honest answer is I don't care at all about any human beings except myself and my lovely wife but always good to tell some amerigunlover they need gun control, they get so mad, it's fun as fuck.

I believe they rub one out every day watching at their guns, someone must probably shoot their dick off once in a while.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Compare that to USA and by population %. Throwing numbers like that doesn't prove anything, you just reached me that right?


It's true, the UK has much better numbers, both overall and per capita. But it still does happen, even with all the laws though, correct? Also the UK is far from the top in stats.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> My honest answer is I don't care at all about any human beings except myself and my lovely wife but always good to tell some amerigunlover they need gun control, they get so mad, it's fun as fuck.
> 
> I believe they rub one out every day watching at their guns, someone must probably shoot their dick off once in a while.


Not all of us, and there is plenty of gun control in the US. But different States have different laws, that's how our country works.


----------



## Samp3i

Trendkill said:


> Wait so you are a gun owner?  In Europe?  I find this interesting.  Please elaborate.
> 
> Or is Glock the only brand you know from the movies you watch?


Yes I'm a gun owner, I have more then just one gun and I feel it's ok owning gun if there are strict regulamentation about it.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> It's true, the UK has much better numbers, both overall and per capita. But it still does happen, even with all your laws though, correct? Also the UK is far from the top in stats.


That's just prove my fucking point! Guns don't keep ppl safer! I mean statistics show it, it's not my opinions. It's numbers right?


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Not all of us, and there is plenty of gun control in the US. But different States have different laws, that's how our country works.


So you should changes those laws, simple as that. I know in NJ is fucking hard to own a gun for example, if I'm not mistaken or other states too.


----------



## Samp3i

You will always have homicides by gun and criminals, there is no perfect country but I don't see mass shootings in Europe, except for very few occasions and are so fucking rare that is not even comparable to what happens in the USA. Do I think we should ban guns? Not at all. It doesn't work, prohibition didn't work for alcohol why it should work for gun!

But you do need some real big changes, and it needs to be a cultural change


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> Don't write things like they don't matter my friend and they won't be so easily assumed. My apologies tho for jumping the gun I did not read your previous post because 13 pages of people arguing over this is insanity


Shut up.


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> So you should changes those laws, simple as that. I know in NJ is fucking hard to own a gun for example, if I'm not mistaken or other states too.


Its as simple as that

I think, well, maybe, I know, if I'm not mistaken.  

Brilliant as always.  Go argue with the toddlers on the playground with your logic.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> That's just prove my fucking point! Guns don't keep ppl safer! I mean statistics show it, it's not my opinions. It's numbers right?


It's not that simple. In addition to the ease of acquiring an gun, both legally or illegally, there is still the factor of the mental health of the person commuting the atrocity. 

Our country has basically given up on mental health, it's gone far too woke. Legit crazies walk the streets now, where a few decades back they'd be in a mental hospital. 

It's always more than one factor.


----------



## Samp3i

I mean I have seen ppl posting pics of them running on a treadmill and a gun close to it, ppl going to the park with their children with a concealed weapon etc. Do you like living in a country like this? One where you feel you have to protect yourself because everyone almost has a gun? 

I would not feel safe at all, quite the opposite.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> So you should changes those laws, simple as that. I know in NJ is fucking hard to own a gun for example, if I'm not mistaken or other states too.


But criminals don't follow the laws that already exist, so more laws won't solve the problem. 

That does not mean that there still shouldn't be common sense laws on the books. Don't mistake one for the other.


----------



## GSgator

What would  this so-called gun control look like would it be taking guns away from criminals oh wait a minute they don’t follow laws. Gun control affects law-abiding citizens not criminals. Let’s start locking criminals up and looking into helping people with mental health issues. IMO  places like New York with real strict Gun laws  need those removed so law abiding citizens can be armed and can protect themselves I bet you my house crime goes down


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> I mean I have seen ppl posting pics of them running on a treadmill and a gun close to it, ppl going to the park with their children with a concealed weapon etc. Do you like living in a country like this? One where you feel you have to protect yourself because everyone almost has a gun?
> 
> I would not feel safe at all, quite the opposite.


Would you feel safer with no gun, you're in a theater, a criminal pulls out a gun and starts shooting at your wife and kids? What are your options then?


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> Would you feel safer with no gun, you're in a theater, a criminal pulls out a gun and starts shooting at your wife and kids? What are your options then?


grab a spent fat fucker, put him on top of you, your wife and kids and hope you dont get shot


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> It's not that simple. In addition to the ease of acquiring an gun, both legally or illegally, there is still the factor of the mental health of the person commuting the atrocity.
> 
> Our country has basically given up on mental health, it's gone far too woke. Legit crazies walk the streets now, where a few decades back they'd be in a mental hospital.
> 
> It's always more than one factor.


Man mental health is a business in your lovely country and not only there of course. Go tell to Pfizer and all the big pharma selling antidepressant and other meds like are candies, that clearly don't work and just destroy ppl lives, instead of maybe trying to figure out the big picture. For instance the workaholic culture of America and the social pressure kids have to feel since the first day they are born in this world. 

Do we wanna open up the can of worms of syntethic opioids and similar shit? 

Let's have some fun


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> grab a spent fat fucker, put him on top of you, your wife and kids and hope you dont get shot


That's one hell of a plan actually!!! 

My gf's parents were in a movie theater years back with an active shooter. They were fine, but it's why I bring up that example. Most theaters now don't have back doors for escape, only the ones up front.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Would you feel safer with no gun, you're in a theater, a criminal pulls out a gun and starts shooting at your wife and kids? What are your options then?


Never heard of it here. The possibilities are so small that yeah I feel a lot safer even in that case, because there are a lot more chances a fucking moron will shoot me down because of a stupid arguments then a crazy ppl shooting random ppl in a teather


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Man mental health is a business in your lovely country and not only there of course. Go tell to Pfizer and all the big pharma selling antidepressant and other meds like are candies, that clearly don't and just destroy ppl lives, instead of maybe trying to figure out the big picture. For instance the workaholic culture of America and the social pressure kids have to feel since the first day they are born in this world.
> 
> Do we wanna open up the can of worms of syntethic opioids and similar shit?
> 
> Let's have some fun


Yet another topic that deserves proper attention.


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> Never heard of it here. The possibilities are so small that yeah I feel a lot safer even in that case, because there are a lot more chances a fucking moron will shoot me down because of a stupid arguments then a crazy ppl shooting random ppl in a teather


If we're talking chances/odds, here they are for being at a school shooting.... 

Over the last 10 years, there's an average of 5.3 active shooter incidents per year in US K-12 schools, of which there are 130,930.

That's 0.0000404796%


----------



## CJ

Ok, gotta run. Going to shower and go out to dinner. And yes @Samp3i , I will be armed....legally. With an 8 round magazine, because of gun regulations.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> But criminals don't follow the laws that already exist, so more laws won't solve the problem.
> 
> That does not mean that there still shouldn't be common sense laws on the books. Don't mistake one for the other.


But if you crack on guns it's not so easy to own one and you don't use it for silly things mostly because it's complicated to get one, criminals don't shoot ppl off for fun randomly at least here. Most of the time they shoot other criminals, sometime shit happens sure, I said it already no country has a perfect system but we don't have THIS problem here the same way you have.

Maybe we should ask ourselves why do you have so many "criminals" how your locking up ppl indiscriminately it's not working at all, how prisons are a multi billionaire business etc.

Yeah America is a great fucking country to live maybe, if you are on the right side of things... Problem is when you are on the opposite side.

Anyway I'm off to bed, always good talking to you CJ 

Ciao Lifter ❤️


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> If we're talking chances/odds, here they are for being at a school shooting....
> 
> Over the last 10 years, there's an average of 5.3 active shooter incidents per year in US K-12 schools, of which there are 130,930.
> 
> That's 0.0000404796%


If we broad the statistics on ppl killed with a gun tho... The music changes doesn't it?


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> If we broad the statistics on ppl killed with a gun tho... The music changes doesn't it?


Let's see.... 

2020 stats, 45,200 killed by gun, ALL causes including murder, accidental, suicide. Population about 330,000,000

So death rate by gun is 0.0001369697% compared to 0.0000404796% school SHOOTINGS not even deaths. 

Both very, very rare.


----------



## GSgator

You know I hate to bring this up our second amendment is also there in case we have a tyrant government. We have the right to bear arms so in case that ever happens we as the ppl have the ability to stop an out-of-control tyrant government.


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Let's see....
> 
> 2020 stats, 45,200 killed by gun, ALL causes including murder, accidental, suicide. Population about 330,000,000
> 
> So death rate by gun is 0.0001369697% compared to 0.0000404796% school SHOOTINGS not even deaths.
> 
> Both very, very rare.


So no need to own a gun for self protection. It's super rare to be killed by one. 

Beauty of numbers right?

Own a gun for fun at the shooting range and for home defense but don't carry one around. Make super strict to buy one, control gun sales properly and you will at least arginate the problem a bit.

Thing is, to many billions are in it, go check gun productions in USA and were a lot of the guns are being sold. If I don't remember wrong (I need to double check it) a good chunk are being sold internally in the USA.

Dollars dollars dollars, the only important thing in life right?


----------



## Samp3i

GSgator said:


> You know I hate to bring this up our second amendment is also there in case we have a tyrant government. We have the right to bear arms so in case that ever happens we as the ppl have the ability to stop an out-of-control tyrant government.


Yeah right 🤣 nice joke. Come one you can't really believe it.

Second amendment has been created where it was the fucking wild west. Things change, a country should progress towards something better, it's called evolution I guess.

But it's 2022, Poland just revoked the possibility of abortion even for women getting raped. I'm not surprised of anything anymore. The world is fucked up and it's going down piece by piece 

So I guess the world of the year lately is devolution.


----------



## GSgator

Explained: The Second Amendment in Simple Terms
					

These days, there’s plenty of confusion about the Second Amendment, what it actually states, and what it means for modern Americans.  Let’s break down the Second Amendment in simple terms so you know exactly what to argue against when some liberal claims Americans shouldn’t own guns.




					rightwinggear.com


----------



## GSgator

Samp3i said:


> Yeah right 🤣 nice joke. Come one you can't really believe it.
> 
> Second amendment has been created where it was the fucking wild west. Things change, a country should progress towards something better, it's called evolution I guess.
> 
> But it's 2022, Poland just revoked the possibility of abortion even for women getting raped. I'm not surprised of anything anymore. The world is fucked up and it's going down piece by piece
> 
> So I guess the world of the year lately is devolution.


Read what the 2a is no joke and honestly I see us using it for that reason real soon. I’m not giving up my rights to carry a firearm to protect myself and my family because some asshole fucking criminal wants to go on a shooting spree. What others do shouldn’t punish me or other  responsible gun owners.


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> grab a spent fat fucker, put him on top of you, your wife and kids and hope you dont get shot


Me I would just calm the shooter down w my sexy mouth


----------



## CJ

Samp3i said:


> So no need to own a gun for self protection. It's super rare to be killed by one.
> 
> Beauty of numbers right?
> 
> Own a gun for fun at the shooting range and for home defense but don't carry one around. Make super strict to buy one, control gun sales properly and you will at least arginate the problem a bit.
> 
> Thing is, to many billions are in it, go check gun productions in USA and were a lot of the guns are being sold. If I don't remember wrong (I need to double check it) a good chunk are being sold internally in the USA.
> 
> Dollars dollars dollars, the only important thing in life right?


Pretty much, money controls the power.


----------



## Trendkill

Samp3i said:


> Yeah right 🤣 nice joke. Come one you can't really believe it.
> 
> Second amendment has been created where it was the fucking wild west. Things change, a country should progress towards something better, it's called evolution I guess.
> 
> But it's 2022, Poland just revoked the possibility of abortion even for women getting raped. I'm not surprised of anything anymore. The world is fucked up and it's going down piece by piece
> 
> So I guess the world of the year lately is devolution.


Your ignorance is off the charts.  The "wild west", lol.  The wild west wasn't all that wild @Samp3i  despite what Hollywood would have you believe.  The wild west time period in the US is generally from 1840-1890.  Constitution was drafted in 1787 and ratified in 1789 and @GSgator is 100% correct.  The primary provision of the 2nd amendment is for citizens to protect themselves not from each other but from a tyrannical government.  It's much harder for a dictator to rise to power with a heavily armed and freedom loving populace.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Your ignorance is off the charts.  The "wild west", lol.  The wild west wasn't all that wild @Samp3i  despite what Hollywood would have you believe.  The wild west time period in the US is generally from 1840-1890.  Constitution was drafted in 1787 and ratified in 1789 and @GSgator is 100% correct.  The primary provision of the 2nd amendment is for citizens to protect themselves not from each other but from a tyrannical government.  It's much harder for a dictator to rise to power with a heavily armed and freedom loving populace.


This is going off what Trend brought up , there were plenty of towns in the west that had their version of gun control. 


			Gun control in the Old West


----------



## nissan11

Oldie but a goodie:

Go to copypasta

r/copypasta • 4 yr. ago

Posted by Green272

Additional post actions

Own a musket for home defense

Own a musket for home defense, since that's what the founding fathers intended. Four ruffians break into my house. "What the devil?" As I grab my powdered wig and Kentucky rifle. Blow a golf ball sized hole through the first man, he's dead on the spot. Draw my pistol on the second man, miss him entirely because it's smoothbore and nails the neighbors dog. I have to resort to the cannon mounted at the top of the stairs loaded with grape shot, "Tally ho lads" the grape shot shreds two men in the blast, the sound and extra shrapnel set off car alarms. Fix bayonet and charge the last terrified rapscallion. He Bleeds out waiting on the police to arrive since triangular bayonet wounds are impossible to stitch up. Just as the founding fathers intended



Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

nissan11 said:


> Oldie but a goodie:
> 
> Go to copypasta
> 
> r/copypasta • 4 yr. ago
> 
> Posted by Green272
> 
> Additional post actions
> 
> Own a musket for home defense
> 
> Own a musket for home defense, since that's what the founding fathers intended. Four ruffians break into my house. "What the devil?" As I grab my powdered wig and Kentucky rifle. Blow a golf ball sized hole through the first man, he's dead on the spot. Draw my pistol on the second man, miss him entirely because it's smoothbore and nails the neighbors dog. I have to resort to the cannon mounted at the top of the stairs loaded with grape shot, "Tally ho lads" the grape shot shreds two men in the blast, the sound and extra shrapnel set off car alarms. Fix bayonet and charge the last terrified rapscallion. He Bleeds out waiting on the police to arrive since triangular bayonet wounds are impossible to stitch up. Just as the founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Did you read any of the previous posts that Gator and I made about the true reason for the 2nd amendment?  In addition, the blunderbuss, a far more effective and deadly short range weapon ideal for personal defense was invented in the 1500s.  Go figure.  The founding fathers knew exactly what they were doing when they added the 2nd amendment as well as everything else in that magnificent document.


----------



## lifter6973

@TomJ you are absolutely correct. The shooter was not a transgender as so many here chose to believe. @Rot-Iron66 looks like you need to change the title of your thread on ASF. You were duped.....again.
Paul Gosar facing heat for believing the stupidity and tweeting lies like a jackass.


----------



## Janoy Cresva

Better hurry up and buy that AR


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> Oldie but a goodie:
> 
> Go to copypasta
> 
> r/copypasta • 4 yr. ago
> 
> Posted by Green272
> 
> Additional post actions
> 
> Own a musket for home defense
> 
> Own a musket for home defense, since that's what the founding fathers intended. Four ruffians break into my house. "What the devil?" As I grab my powdered wig and Kentucky rifle. Blow a golf ball sized hole through the first man, he's dead on the spot. Draw my pistol on the second man, miss him entirely because it's smoothbore and nails the neighbors dog. I have to resort to the cannon mounted at the top of the stairs loaded with grape shot, "Tally ho lads" the grape shot shreds two men in the blast, the sound and extra shrapnel set off car alarms. Fix bayonet and charge the last terrified rapscallion. He Bleeds out waiting on the police to arrive since triangular bayonet wounds are impossible to stitch up. Just as the founding fathers intended
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk



10/10 would read again


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> @TomJ you are absolutely correct. The shooter was not a transgender as so many here chose to believe. @Rot-Iron66 looks like you need to change the title of your thread on ASF. You were duped.....again.
> Paul Gosar facing heat for believing the stupidity and tweeting lies like a jackass.


Your fake outrage is now giving me a weird boner. That’s what it’s come to I guess. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your fake outrage is now giving me a weird boner. That’s what it’s come to I guess. 🤷‍♂️



Outrage boners are the beat kind.
If you cant beat them,
Beat off to them


----------



## Swiper.

The second amendment was and is so important it was number 2 in the Bill of Rights. 

“shall not be infringed”


----------



## nissan11

When the state government requires us to get a license to obtain a handgun is that infringing on our 2nd ammendment right?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> When the state government requires us to get a license to obtain a handgun is that infringing on our 2nd ammendment right?


How many drunk drivers kill kids each year?


----------



## nissan11

Having to get a license and renew it makes it harder for law abiding citizens to buy guns. So that is infringement on our rights, isn't it?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Having to get a license and renew it makes it harder for law abiding citizens to buy guns. So that is infringement on our rights, isn't it?


Yes


----------



## Achillesking

Trendkill said:


> Your ignorance is off the charts.  The "wild west", lol.  The wild west wasn't all that wild @Samp3i  despite what Hollywood would have you believe.  The wild west time period in the US is generally from 1840-1890.  Constitution was drafted in 1787 and ratified in 1789 and @GSgator is 100% correct.  The primary provision of the 2nd amendment is for citizens to protect themselves not from each other but from a tyrannical government.  It's much harder for a dictator to rise to power with a heavily armed and freedom loving populace.


The Wild West was in fact pretty "wild" bro. 
1980 there were 515 homicides in Miami. That means if you were one of the city’s 1.5 million residents, your odds of being murdered was 1 in 3,058. It was, statistically, the most dangerous place to live in America.

But if you’d lived in Dodge City 100 years earlier, in 1880, your odds of being murdered would have been 1 in 996. Today, frontier Dodge would have the highest homicide rate on earth, 300 times higher than 1980s Miami.


----------



## Bro Bundy

if these cunts get our guns its all over for us


----------



## Freakmidd

nissan11 said:


> It sounds like I own about 9,000% more guns than you, which makes me much more qualified to speak on this subject than you. But thanks for chiming in.



This is flawed logic if I ever heard it..


----------



## Bro Bundy

anyone see how the Australians were treated during the bullshit covid? That wont ever happen here..Why cant the govt spend some of that 40 billion they sent to those fake ass Ukrainian's and get the schools some armed guards which should have been done after Colombine..Maybe they love the shootings so they can disarm the country


----------



## Achillesking

Bro Bundy said:


> anyone see how the Australians were treated during the bullshit covid? That wont ever happen here..Why cant the govt spend some of that 40 billion they sent to those fake ass Ukrainian's and get the schools some armed guards which should have been done after Colombine..Maybe they love the shootings so they can disarm the country


Bro I literally said this a few hrs ago...t-minus 2 mins until some dick head says how wrong we are in thinking that solves anything


----------



## Trendkill

Achillesking said:


> The Wild West was in fact pretty "wild" bro.
> 1980 there were 515 homicides in Miami. That means if you were one of the city’s 1.5 million residents, your odds of being murdered was 1 in 3,058. It was, statistically, the most dangerous place to live in America.
> 
> But if you’d lived in Dodge City 100 years earlier, in 1880, your odds of being murdered would have been 1 in 996. Today, frontier Dodge would have the highest homicide rate on earth, 300 times higher than 1980s Miami.


In hot spots like Dodge City, perhaps.  On a whole, however, the wild west as we know it is largely a fictionalization dreamed up by Hollywood and Louie L'amour.  There were not OK corral shootouts every day and gangs of train robbers at every station.  Yes, these things did happen.   Yes, Billy the Kid, Butch Cassidy, Jesse James were all killers but these are highlights taken from the era.  It wasn't all cowboys and indians and shootouts in the street every night outside the saloon.  Wild West, yes, but not as wild as we are all lead to believe.  And I think Washington D.C. might have both 1980s miami and 1880's dodge city beat.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Achillesking said:


> Bro I literally said this a few hrs ago...t-minus 2 mins until some dick head says how wrong we are in thinking that solves anything


i dont listen to liberals


----------



## Bro Bundy

i feel a war coming soon or atleast in my lifetime..


----------



## Trendkill

Achillesking said:


> Bro I literally said this a few hrs ago...t-minus 2 mins until some dick head says how wrong we are in thinking that solves anything


It wasn't like we had that money just sitting around waiting to be spent.  It's all smoke and mirrors, bonds, inflation and literally printing or digitizing the stuff out of thin air.  It was wrong to send it to Ukraine and yes it could be better spent at home but it never really existed in the first place.  Just more debt for our kids and grandkids and great grandkids to inherit.


----------



## Achillesking

Trendkill said:


> In hot spots like Dodge City, perhaps.  On a whole, however, the wild west as we know it is largely a fictionalization dreamed up by Hollywood and Louie L'amour.  There were not OK corral shootouts every day and gangs of train robbers at every station.  Yes, these things did happen.   Yes, Billy the Kid, Butch Cassidy, Jesse James were all killers but these are highlights taken from the era.  It wasn't all cowboys and indians and shootouts in the street every night outside the saloon.  Wild West, yes, but not as wild as we are all lead to believe.  And I think Washington D.C. might have both 1980s miami and 1880's dodge city beat.


I don't feel like arguing.....boy have we treated American Indians terribly through out history. Can we agree on that


----------



## Achillesking

Trendkill said:


> It wasn't like we had that money just sitting around waiting to be spent.  It's all smoke and mirrors, bonds, inflation and literally printing or digitizing the stuff out of thin air.  It was wrong to send it to Ukraine and yes it could be better spent at home but it never really existed in the first place.  Just more debt for our kids and grandkids and great grandkids to inherit.


This I agree on


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> I don't feel like arguing.....boy have we treated American Indians terribly through out history. Can we agree on that



Yup
But a lot of people treated a lot of people badly.
I dont remember Attila the Hun sending a fruit basket after curb stomping Rome


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yup
> But a lot of people treated a lot of people badly.
> I dont remember Attila the Hun sending a fruit basket after curb stomping Rome


Yea but Roman's weren't Attila own people


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yup
> But a lot of people treated a lot of people badly.
> I dont remember Attila the Hun sending a fruit basket after curb stomping Rome


And that Hitler guy with the Jewish fellas??? Hooooo. Bad. Amirite?!?


----------



## Trendkill

Achillesking said:


> I don't feel like arguing.....boy have we treated American Indians terribly through out history. Can we agree on that


But...it's the interwebz.  We must argue, then resort to shit slinging and claiming to perform heinous acts on each other's mothers.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Yea but Roman's weren't Attila own people



Werent their own people at the time
Counted themselves as "Nations" 
Still called that here in Canada ans we pay thrm qith Nation to nation transfers


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And that Hitler guy with the Jewish fellas??? Hooooo. Bad. Amirite?!?



Yeah, that was a rough one
Had to go there eh?


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And that Hitler guy with the Jewish fellas??? Hooooo. Bad. Amirite?!?


Or the Crusades and the Moors invasion of France and Spain.  Or Genghis Khan the greatest of them all.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your fake outrage is now giving me a weird boner. That’s what it’s come to I guess. 🤷‍♂️


lol I'm not outraged. I had my doubts though. Way too convenient and fits a narrative well don't you think? You didn't have me questioning it honestly because nothing surprises me but I should have known better than to believe something just because it was posted on the internet.
And yes, I am absolutely trolling @Rot-Iron66  with my previous post.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And that Hitler guy with the Jewish fellas??? Hooooo. Bad. Amirite?!?


I just listened to a two part podcast series on timesuck w Dan Cummins about the Holocaust. Nothing that changed the narrative but done in a good way and nice refresher on just how horrific it was. Also hitler had a micro penis. With a peehole on the bottom and used to like to get shit on . These are actual facts


----------



## Buffius

As someone whose of the younger Social media generation it seems like here I will say this to share some perspective since no ones mentioned it it looks like yet.

I think the main reason all these school shootings are happening is due to bullying and social media which amplifies it ten fold.

I'm not justifying or condoning this sick fucks actions at all but it gets tiring seeing older people clearly out the loop who don't get it it seems. This isnt a gun control issue at all it barely happened before the internet social media age.

Back in the past bullying ended when you got back home and that was that you had a place to chill out. Now with social media people can hound you constantly or message you whenever they want and bully you 24/7.

Ivee seen legitimate sadistic sociopathic behavior from some of the  people I went to school with the way they took pleasure in hounding the special ed or weird kids who couldn't stand up for themselves or were socially awkward.

 they would take embarrassing pictures and videos of them getting picked on randomly at school and make group chats where they would laugh at them or harass them further at home and even in one case Blackmail them with nudes etc where they forced the kid to do humiliating shit for their amusement otherwise they would release it to everyone.  And some of these kids doing this shit were the "golden boys" of the school itself.

And this behavior is becoming more common by the day the way social media is making people more distant and anti social.

 Not to mention these kids now because of social media compared to the past can see directly with Snapchat and Instagram how their lives are shit compared to the people who have bullied them when in the past it would never be in your face on a daily occurrence reminding you your life is shit and unfair compared to someone else's.


basically Pick on the mentally ill wierd kid to long and extreme what to do expect to happen? Either suicide or a outburst of extreme proportions like this.

All these school shooters clearly had bad home lives based on what we've been hearing with them almost all coming from single mother homes and no strong male figures in their life which clearly this kid did not have based on him being a tranny.

 Add that having no direction or support and were in a bad position from the get go in life add that the extreme bullying and constant isolation this is what happens.

If social media went away a lot of the modern problems we have now would disappear in a heart beat I bet money on that.


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Werent their own people at the time
> Counted themselves as "Nations"
> Still called that here in Canada ans we pay thrm qith Nation to nation transfers
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a rough one
> Had to go there eh?


I mean now bro we still treat the native Americans terribly. Throw them on reservation and watch all their women just vanish


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> if these cunts get our guns its all over for us


its all over for you anyways


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> I just listened to a two part podcast series on timesuck w Dan Cummins about the Holocaust. Nothing that changed the narrative but done in a good way and nice refresher on just how horrific it was. Also hitler had a micro penis. With a peehole on the bottom and used to like to get shit on . These are actual facts


All im saying is
I can feel bad FOR people
But i dont feel bad about it.
Because i had nothing to do with it and im not an apologist

I dont see the Russians apologizing to the Cossacks where i descend from

and i don't want an apology, they never fucked with me


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> All im saying is
> I can feel bad FOR people
> But i dont feel bad about it.
> Because i had nothing to do with it and im not an apologist
> 
> I dont see the Russians apologizing to the Cossacks where i descend from
> 
> and i don't want an apology, they never fucked with me


Oh I agree. If it doesn't effect me my family or my bank account I don't care much about it but I'm fuckin scumbag tho


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> i feel a war coming soon or atleast in my lifetime..


duh, Russia-Ukraine right now bro. the wait is over.


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> its all over for you anyways


not unless they get our guns..America would have fell by now if it wasnt for the guns..Dont worry lifter ill get point u can sit back when the war starts


----------



## Bro Bundy

lifter6973 said:


> duh, Russia-Ukraine right now bro. the wait is over.


im talking a war on american soil ..the only war we should really care about


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> I mean now bro we still treat the native Americans terribly. Throw them on reservation and watch all their women just vanish



Define "Throw them on a reserve"
They can't leave?

Up here, they dont pay any tax
collect 3k a month for being native american
(On top of their 1.7k a month if they dknt have a job)
All post secondary education is free
50% of their employees wages are paid via grant if theyre business owners.
Tax free business loans

I feel sorry for myself


----------



## lifter6973

Trendkill said:


> But...it's the interwebz.  We must argue, then resort to shit slinging and claiming to perform heinous acts on each other's mothers.


you forgot that we must also claim that only ourselves and those that think just like us are correct. Everyone else is wrong. We know what is truly going on.


----------



## Freakmidd

Iron1 said:


> I'm staying out of this thread but I will touch on this. We have ice core samples dating back 2,700,000 years that capture atmospheric co2 levels giving us some understanding of almost 3 million years of climate history.
> 
> What we can learn from ice records is pretty neat.
> 
> Carry on.


Real question.. 

I'm curious, how have we actually verified this 3 million years ago theory?


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Define "Throw them on a reserve"
> They can't leave?
> 
> Up here, they dont pay any tax
> collect 3k a month for being native american
> (On top of their 1.7k a month if they dknt have a job)
> All post secondary education is free
> 50% of their employees wages are paid via grant if theyre business owners.
> Tax free business loans
> 
> I feel sorry for myself


Ugh I want to discuss this but if I say my thoughts I'll be labeled as something I'm not


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Buffius said:


> As someone whose of the younger Social media generation it seems like here I will say this to share some perspective since no ones mentioned it it looks like yet.
> 
> I think the main reason all these school shootings are happening is due to bullying and social media which amplifies it ten fold.
> 
> I'm not justifying or condoning this sick fucks actions at all but it gets tiring seeing older people clearly out the loop who don't get it it seems. This isnt a gun control issue at all it barely happened before the internet social media age.
> 
> Back in the past bullying ended when you got back home and that was that you had a place to chill out. Now with social media people can hound you constantly or message you whenever they want and bully you 24/7.
> 
> Ivee seen legitimate sadistic sociopathic behavior from some of the  people I went to school with the way they took pleasure in hounding the special ed or weird kids who couldn't stand up for themselves or were socially awkward.
> 
> they would take embarrassing pictures and videos of them getting picked on randomly at school and make group chats where they would laugh at them or harass them further at home and even in one case Blackmail them with nudes etc where they forced the kid to do humiliating shit for their amusement otherwise they would release it to everyone.  And some of these kids doing this shit were the "golden boys" of the school itself.
> 
> And this behavior is becoming more common by the day the way social media is making people more distant and anti social.
> 
> Not to mention these kids now because of social media compared to the past can see directly with Snapchat and Instagram how their lives are shit compared to the people who have bullied them when in the past it would never be in your face on a daily occurrence reminding you your life is shit and unfair compared to someone else's.
> 
> 
> basically Pick on the mentally ill wierd kid to long and extreme what to do expect to happen? Either suicide or a outburst of extreme proportions like this.
> 
> All these school shooters clearly had bad home lives based on what we've been hearing with them almost all coming from single mother homes and no strong male figures in their life which clearly this kid did not have based on him being a tranny.
> 
> Add that having no direction or support and were in a bad position from the get go in life add that the extreme bullying and constant isolation this is what happens.
> 
> If social media went away a lot of the modern problems we have now would disappear in a heart beat I bet money on that.


Don’t worry. We won’t bully you here.


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> I just listened to a two part podcast series on timesuck w Dan Cummins about the Holocaust. Nothing that changed the narrative but done in a good way and nice refresher on just how horrific it was. Also hitler had a micro penis. With a peehole on the bottom and used to like to get shit on . These are actual facts


pics?


----------



## Bro Bundy

how much did all these cunts like that demon faced pelosi pocket from that 40 bill?


----------



## lifter6973

Buffius said:


> As someone whose of the younger Social media generation it seems like here I will say this to share some perspective since no ones mentioned it it looks like yet.
> 
> I think the main reason all these school shootings are happening is due to bullying and social media which amplifies it ten fold.
> 
> I'm not justifying or condoning this sick fucks actions at all but it gets tiring seeing older people clearly out the loop who don't get it it seems. This isnt a gun control issue at all it barely happened before the internet social media age.
> 
> Back in the past bullying ended when you got back home and that was that you had a place to chill out. Now with social media people can hound you constantly or message you whenever they want and bully you 24/7.
> 
> Ivee seen legitimate sadistic sociopathic behavior from some of the  people I went to school with the way they took pleasure in hounding the special ed or weird kids who couldn't stand up for themselves or were socially awkward.
> 
> they would take embarrassing pictures and videos of them getting picked on randomly at school and make group chats where they would laugh at them or harass them further at home and even in one case Blackmail them with nudes etc where they forced the kid to do humiliating shit for their amusement otherwise they would release it to everyone.  And some of these kids doing this shit were the "golden boys" of the school itself.
> 
> And this behavior is becoming more common by the day the way social media is making people more distant and anti social.
> 
> Not to mention these kids now because of social media compared to the past can see directly with Snapchat and Instagram how their lives are shit compared to the people who have bullied them when in the past it would never be in your face on a daily occurrence reminding you your life is shit and unfair compared to someone else's.
> 
> 
> basically Pick on the mentally ill wierd kid to long and extreme what to do expect to happen? Either suicide or a outburst of extreme proportions like this.
> 
> All these school shooters clearly had bad home lives based on what we've been hearing with them almost all coming from single mother homes and no strong male figures in their life which clearly this kid did not have based on him being a tranny.
> 
> Add that having no direction or support and were in a bad position from the get go in life add that the extreme bullying and constant isolation this is what happens.
> 
> If social media went away a lot of the modern problems we have now would disappear in a heart beat I bet money on that.


Solid first post brah


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Ugh I want to discuss this but if I say my thoughts I'll be labeled as something I'm not



Fair enough
But you'd be surprised
Im not a racist by any means (My wife sure as fuck aint white)
and i think its insane as fuck that we treat people differently based on race

I stopped feeling bad for people who are long dead, when their ancestors are paid the big bucks for existing

If there is current inequality, lets fix it and create equality of opportunity.

If not dont care


----------



## Buffius

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Don’t worry. We won’t bully you here.


Just saying what's happening. Theres a clear out of touch response from politicians and people who want to get to the bottom of this without understanding what's really going on.

People ven in this thread are making this political when that has nothing to do with it whatsoever.


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> Ugh I want to discuss this but if I say my thoughts I'll be labeled as something I'm not


dude, there aint any labels worse than what you already got, Go for it!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Buffius said:


> Just saying what's happening. Theres a clear out of touch response from politicians and people who want to get to the bottom of this without understanding what's really going on.
> 
> People ven in this thread are making this political when that has nothing to do with it whatsoever.


How do you stop the bullying then?


----------



## silentlemon1011

Buffius said:


> Just saying what's happening. Theres a clear out of touch response from politicians and people who want to get to the bottom of this without understanding what's really going on.
> 
> People ven in this thread are making this political when that has nothing to do with it whatsoever.



Long story short
Mental illness isnt a sexy enough headline


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Don’t worry. We won’t bully you here.


Speak for yourself. Ima bully the shit and piss out of this one.


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> anyone see how the Australians were treated during the bullshit covid? That wont ever happen here..Why cant the govt spend some of that 40 billion they sent to those fake ass Ukrainian's and get the schools some armed guards which should have been done after Colombine..Maybe they love the shootings so they can disarm the country


BINGO this is the sad reality.


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> dude, there aint any labels worse than what you already got, Go for it!


Yea being fuckin awesome. Real bad label. Sure. Yea.


----------



## Trendkill

Buffius said:


> Just saying what's happening. Theres a clear out of touch response from politicians and people who want to get to the bottom of this without understanding what's really going on.
> 
> People ven in this thread are making this political when that has nothing to do with it whatsoever.


The people in this thread don't make it political per se.  We all know, however, that our lawmakers and politicians certainly will so that inevitably comes into play.  I agree with what you said about online bullying and how there is no escape from it.  I have not solution for that or for any of social medias problems.  It does far more harm than good but there is no way to divorce the bad from the good unfortunately.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Yea being fuckin awesome. Real bad label. Sure. Yea.



I could think of worse labels than
"That guy with a 600lb Bench and 405 military press for reps"

Fuck you btw


----------



## lifter6973

Trendkill said:


> The people in this thread don't make it political per se.  We all know, however, that our lawmakers and politicians certainly will so that inevitably comes into play.  I agree with what you said about online bullying and how there is no escape from it.  I have not solution for that or for any of social medias problems.  It does far more harm than good but there is no way to divorce the bad from the good unfortunately.


the escape is called logging off and going outside


----------



## Buffius

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How do you stop the bullying then?


Can't it's human nature. But I feel there definitely needs to be some restrictions on social media or stopping younger people from using it entirely until a certain age.

I'm lucky my parents didn't let me use a smartphone till I was like 16. but kids raised on this since like 10 clearly are having unnecessary mental stress and unhealthy development.

 If your bullied or not it doesn't matter it just puts huge expectations on you from a young age to have a perfect image and compete for likes and validation from strangers in a unnatural way.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Buffius said:


> Can't it's human nature. But I feel there definitely needs to be some restrictions on social media or stopping younger people from using it entirely until a certain age.
> 
> I'm lucky my parents didn't let me use a smartphone till I was like 16. but kids raised on this since like 10 clearly are having unnecessary mental stress and unhealthy development.
> 
> *If your bullied or not it doesn't matter it just puts huge expectations on you from a young age to have a perfect image and compete for likes and validation from strangers in a unnatural way.*


High 5 on that last part! Lol.


----------



## Trendkill

lifter6973 said:


> the escape is called logging off and going outside


It's not a solution though.  While the kid being bullied has that option everyone else that is in on the bullying and everyone else following on social media continues to stay engaged.  When the kid turns his phone back on or goes back to school the entire thing has been going on behind his back and it's 10x worse then before.

Yes, I assumed the gender of my fictional subject in this post.  Yes, he is a biological male.


----------



## lifter6973

I can't believe I just 'liked' a newb post. Talk about giving likes and validation to a stranger in an unnatural way.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Buffius said:


> Can't it's human nature. But I feel there definitely needs to be some restrictions on social media or stopping younger people from using it entirely until a certain age.
> 
> I'm lucky my parents didn't let me use a smartphone till I was like 16. but kids raised on this since like 10 clearly are having unnecessary mental stress and unhealthy development.
> 
> If your bullied or not it doesn't matter it just puts huge expectations on you from a young age to have a perfect image and compete for likes and validation from strangers in a unnatural way.



Thats thr main issue
MORE restrictions

Creating weak minds.

At some point we have to ubderstand that bubble wrapping the U.S and calling people special is what is flushing us down the drain

Something called manning the fuck up existes

I got bullied
I asked my older bro for help (No dad)
He told me to fuck them up
If i lose
Start the fight the nezt day
They say shit, hit them, everytime
Even if you lose, it wont be worth the blood in their part

"Man the fuck up and make them bleed"

But people are pussies now
So bullying has no repercussions


----------



## lifter6973

Trendkill said:


> It's not a solution though.  While the kid being bullied has that option everyone else that is in on the bullying and everyone else following on social media continues to stay engaged.  When the kid turns his phone back on or goes back to school the entire thing has been going on behind his back and it's 10x worse then before.
> 
> Yes, I assumed the gender of my fictional subject in this post.  Yes, he is a biological male.


I guess. I think some of these kids need thicker skin but I sort of get your argument. I got teased a lot when I was younger and beat up but I teased the bullies in school where I knew they couldn't touch me.

Of course I had to deal with them later sometimes. Back then and now, I don't give two fucks what strangers or even most people I happen to know think of me if it is negative.

Back then and now, you attack me, I am going to expose your weaknesses over and over and over until you fucking drown. That's just my approach.


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> I could think of worse labels than
> "That guy with a 600lb Bench and 405 military press for reps"
> 
> Fuck you btw


Turns out I'm really a fat virgin living in my moms basement eating pizza and making it all up


----------



## GSgator

Bro Bundy said:


> im talking a war on american soil ..the only war we should really care about


I feel something in the air as well this bullshit can’t go on much longer.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Turns out I'm really a fat virgin living in my moms basement eating pizza and making it all up



I still love you
Unconditional and all that shit


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> I still love you
> Unconditional and all that shit


I just did it thinking it would get me laid only to find out none of you in here have vaginassss!!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> I just did it thinking it would get me laid only to find out none of you in here have vaginassss!!!!



You knew that already
Wasnt vag you were looking for


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> I just did it thinking it would get me laid only to find out none of you in here have vaginassss!!!!


I have a vagina. It’s in a shoe box under my bed. It was….. oh never mind. This is when people usually think I’m weird.


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> I feel something in the air as well this bullshit can’t go on much longer.


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> You knew that already
> Wasnt vag you were looking for


I don't think being big n strong even gets you laid nowadays I think now the gayest dude who acts most like a female has to actually turn down pussy


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> I don't think being big n strong even gets you laid nowadays I think now the gayest dude who acts most like a female has to actually turn down pussy



Dont get me started
Are you trying to rile me up lmao?


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I have a vagina. It’s in a shoe box under my bed. It was….. oh never mind. This is when people usually think I’m weird.


It's ok my wife gifted a " automatic " pocket pussy when she went away for a month last year . I want to try but honestly I'm afraid of it


----------



## lifter6973

I don't know about you guys but I want to see @RiR0 and @Samp3i go at it in this thread.
Sparks baby.


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Dont get me started
> Are you trying to rile me up lmao?


I'm serious man . I'm 43 when I was coming up the bigger and stronger the more pussy now I'm 300 lbs and strong as an ox and get fuckin laughed at 🤣🤣


----------



## Trendkill

Achillesking said:


> I'm serious man . I'm 43 when I was coming up the bigger and stronger the more pussy now I'm 300 lbs and strong as an ox and get fuckin laughed at 🤣🤣


Nervous and jealous laughing from a generation that lacks respect for anything.  

Any man putting up 405 on the military press garners instant respect wherever he goes regardless of what anyone says.


----------



## Achillesking

Trendkill said:


> Nervous and jealous laughing from a generation that lacks respect for anything.
> 
> Any man putting up 405 on the military press garners instant respect wherever he goes regardless of what anyone says.


Hey man we live in strange times.


----------



## BRICKS

Achillesking said:


> Bro 55 is 55 too many. Facts wrong 100% but don't act like 55 school shootings is a shrug of the shoulders that's ridiculous


I didn't read that CJ acted like it was a shrug of the shoulders.   Part if the problem with these threads and frankly trying to have a discussion with people in person.  People don't listen to others for content, they listen the whole time thinking about what they're gonna say in response.  Don't say you read CJs post for content, bro, because the "content: you sited wasn't there.   I'm out if this one RFN, because of this very issue.  People don't fkn read or listen to what the other person is actually writing/saying.  Have fun with this thread fellas.  Hope you solve the world's problems.


----------



## Achillesking

BRICKS said:


> I didn't read that CJ acted like it was a shrug of the shoulders.   Part if the problem with these threads and frankly trying to have a discussion with people in person.  People don't listen to others for content, they listen the whole time thinking about what they're gonna say in response.  Don't say you read CJs post for content, bro, because the "content: you sited wasn't there.   I'm out if this one RFN, because of this very issue.  People don't fkn read or listen to what the other person is actually writing/saying.  Have fun with this thread fellas.  Hope you solve the world's problems.


Anything else you want to chime in with and scold me for??  You read the next post where I apologized for jumping the gun n shooting my mouth off or where you too busy thinking about what you were going to say?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

BRICKS said:


> I didn't read that CJ acted like it was a shrug of the shoulders.   Part if the problem with these threads and frankly trying to have a discussion with people in person.  People don't listen to others for content, they listen the whole time thinking about what they're gonna say in response.  Don't say you read CJs post for content, bro, because the "content: you sited wasn't there.   I'm out if this one RFN, because of this very issue.  People don't fkn read or listen to what the other person is actually writing/saying.  Have fun with this thread fellas.  Hope you solve the world's problems.


But wait…. Ah never mind… it’s not that important I guess. Damn. People always leave me right before something good happens and then I never have anyone to share those beautiful meaningful memories with. Not that I’m bitter and lonely or anything. I just wish I’d have just one person in this world to share all these memories with. It’s like we don’t even talk anymore. I’m over here doing my thing and you are racing around getting home late. Can we just eat dinner together once this week?


----------



## ftf

My Ex-wife is an elementary school teacher. She is an immigrant to the USA from an ex soviet country. She has never held a gun in her life. Fuck I wish she was still my wife.


----------



## ftf

Buffius said:


> As someone whose of the younger Social media generation it seems like here I will say this to share some perspective since no ones mentioned it it looks like yet.
> 
> I think the main reason all these school shootings are happening is due to bullying and social media which amplifies it ten fold.
> 
> I'm not justifying or condoning this sick fucks actions at all but it gets tiring seeing older people clearly out the loop who don't get it it seems. This isnt a gun control issue at all it barely happened before the internet social media age.
> 
> Back in the past bullying ended when you got back home and that was that you had a place to chill out. Now with social media people can hound you constantly or message you whenever they want and bully you 24/7.
> 
> Ivee seen legitimate sadistic sociopathic behavior from some of the  people I went to school with the way they took pleasure in hounding the special ed or weird kids who couldn't stand up for themselves or were socially awkward.
> 
> they would take embarrassing pictures and videos of them getting picked on randomly at school and make group chats where they would laugh at them or harass them further at home and even in one case Blackmail them with nudes etc where they forced the kid to do humiliating shit for their amusement otherwise they would release it to everyone.  And some of these kids doing this shit were the "golden boys" of the school itself.
> 
> And this behavior is becoming more common by the day the way social media is making people more distant and anti social.
> 
> Not to mention these kids now because of social media compared to the past can see directly with Snapchat and Instagram how their lives are shit compared to the people who have bullied them when in the past it would never be in your face on a daily occurrence reminding you your life is shit and unfair compared to someone else's.
> 
> 
> basically Pick on the mentally ill wierd kid to long and extreme what to do expect to happen? Either suicide or a outburst of extreme proportions like this.
> 
> All these school shooters clearly had bad home lives based on what we've been hearing with them almost all coming from single mother homes and no strong male figures in their life which clearly this kid did not have based on him being a tranny.
> 
> Add that having no direction or support and were in a bad position from the get go in life add that the extreme bullying and constant isolation this is what happens.
> 
> If social media went away a lot of the modern problems we have now would disappear in a heart beat I bet money on that.


I get what you are saying. It's a huge problem....but is it relevant here, where a 19yo shot up a bunch of grade schoolers? Were the grade school kids teasing him/her/they? This is a situation where we don't know where to place the blame.


----------



## TeddyBear

I saw some misinformation I believed earlier today that the shooter had gender dysphoria. That isn’t true and the woman who is depicted spoke out about it.

Just an FYI, because I really quickly believed it because of the resemblance.

Kid was clearly ill, IDK if he posted about gender, but the rumors with images aren’t true.


----------



## ftf

TeddyBear said:


> I saw some misinformation I believed earlier today that the shooter had gender dysphoria. That isn’t true and the woman who is depicted spoke out about it.
> 
> Just an FYI, because I really quickly believed it because of the resemblance.
> 
> Kid was clearly ill, IDK if he posted about gender, but the rumors with images aren’t true.


What about you dted, would you carry at work?


----------



## TeddyBear

Yeah, last shooting I practiced quick draws with a pair of scissors to demonstrate how much safer my students would be if I were able carry on campus.

Just like how I was trained to pack wounds, handle CPR and blood borne pathogens, handle pesticides, talk through suicidal ideation, identify abuse, refer for food insecurity or pregnancy, and other assorted trainings. 

They’ll be better off with the drama, art, and culinary teachers packing heat too.


ftf said:


> My Ex-wife is an elementary school teacher. She is an immigrant to the USA from an ex soviet country. She has never held a gun in her life. Fuck I wish she was still my wife.
> View attachment 22744


----------



## Rambronco

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I have a vagina. It’s in a shoe box under my bed. It was….. oh never mind. This is when people usually think I’m weird.


I dunno man, sure, some people might think your weird at this point. But if you think about it, its all about context. Billy goes home and tells his dad of the freak that has a vagina in  shoe box under his bed. You; keep it in a shoebox which shows your responsible. Tommy told his buddies about the weirdo with vagina in a box. You, are able to see the utility of it and the forsight to keep it handy for.........A catchers mit, knee or elbow pads (everone knows those things can really take a pounding) a taco holder, really the possibilities are endless. What are they gonna do when a real problem arises? are they gonna have a vagina in a box under their bed? I think not. No sir, I wouldnt want closed minded friends like that when the shit hits the fan, or the pussy hits the pavement.....See all about context, and im great at justification.


----------



## Send0

TeddyBear said:


> They’ll be better off with the drama, art, and culinary teachers packing heat too.



I don't need teacher Gordon Ramsay packing heat when I over cook some scrambled eggs. 😰


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Samp3i said:


> In UK police officer don't even have guns and I don't see criminals killing ppl left and right go figure.



They don't need guns. All they have to do is threaten to make would be criminals eat head cheese or haggis and that would scare them straight.


----------



## ftf

Trendkill said:


> We have utterly failed as a society and the fact that this is nothing new is even more sickening.  Schools are going to have to become like prisons to keep the innocent safe.  Armed guards, armed teachers, armed admins.  The innocence of youth is forever taken from them.  What a fucking nightmare.
> 
> *And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit.*


Original post. 
"And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit."


----------



## Trendkill

ftf said:


> Original post.
> "And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit."


You can't say I didn't try 🔫


----------



## MisterSuperGod

GSgator said:


> You know I hate to bring this up our second amendment is also there in case we have a tyrant government. We have the right to bear arms so in case that ever happens we as the ppl have the ability to stop an out-of-control tyrant government.



It looks good on an old dusty piece of parchment, but it'll never happen. The pussies out number the patriots.

The Washington cartel locked down the county. Ruined countless lives and businesses. Forced a rushed vaccine on their citizens and threatened them with restrictions if they didn't take it.

No one did shit. They could say that they're banning guns, sugar and porn tomorrow and not a god damned thing is gonna happen.


----------



## TeddyBear

MisterSuperGod said:


> It looks good on an old dusty piece of parchment, but it'll never happen. The pussies out number the patriots.
> 
> The Washington cartel locked down the county. Ruined countless lives and businesses. Forced a rushed vaccine on their citizens and threatened them with restrictions if they didn't take it.
> 
> No one did shit. They could say that they're banning guns, sugar and porn tomorrow and not a god damned thing is gonna happen.


No one’s putting a vaccine in me. I’m gonna shoot before I let the boss man ask me to take something in order to work. As long as I have my gun I do things my way, no one can tell me crap.


----------



## Trendkill

MisterSuperGod said:


> It looks good on an old dusty piece of parchment, but it'll never happen. The pussies out number the patriots.
> 
> The Washington cartel locked down the county. Ruined countless lives and businesses. Forced a rushed vaccine on their citizens and threatened them with restrictions if they didn't take it.
> 
> No one did shit. They could say that they're banning guns, sugar and porn tomorrow and not a god damned thing is gonna happen.


it’s old parchment but it sure as hell ain’t dusty. Don’t discount it like that as though it’s meaningless. Too many think that way already. That document has granted more freedom and prosperity to more people on this planet than anything before it. 

100 plus million people in the US resisted the vaccine. I was one who also stood up to my employer when they mandated it as a condition of employment. I won as did many others. People will stand for things and take extreme measures when it comes to something they firmly believe in.  Just because you dont hear about it in the news or on social media doesnt mean people laid down and did nothing. People are actively fighting and winning every day for their liberty.


----------



## Tisatix

slicwilly2000 said:


> Removing "God" from school removes the punishments christians inflict on others for having a different viewpoint.  Having "God" in schools is not going to stop the psychopaths from murdering people.  I grew up in a time where we had God in our school system even though it was a public school system.  We had prayer meetings before school, you could take bible study as an elective for credit, and there was a good number of people that carried their bibles openly.  We still had crazy people, we still had corruption, and we had people that proclaimed to be christians committing crimes on a daily basis.  These were people in leadership positions that used their religion and their faith as a means to commit atrocities against students.  They used their bibles to justify their actions.  Rape is wrong and these people were sick in the head in my opinion.  The problem with having "God" in the schools is the other christians look the other way.  They don't want to say something or do something due to the fear of looking satanic because the criminals are the people running the school system.  Bringing God back into schools is not going to do a damn thing.
> 
> Slic.


God was already removed lol. The Bible is banned in most schools brotha


----------



## 69nites

Not reading anything here. But fuck this thread and fuck school shooters.


----------



## Samp3i

Bro Bundy said:


> im talking a war on american soil ..the only war we should really care about


That can't happen, you are always too busy waging war to other countries thousand miles away from home.


----------



## nissan11

I can say one thing for sure. 

Based on the way he talks, Bundy is going to be the first one to die if a war breaks out in the US.

I will be wearing his skin as a burqa on day 2.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

He’s just poignant and touching

There’s no agenda though!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Well, I was curious to hear what this guy had to say. Dude is supposedly fighting a war for his country’s survival but has time to stay up to date on US news?


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 22749
> 
> 
> Well, I was curious to hear what this guy had to say. Dude is supposedly fighting a war for his country’s survival but has time to stay up to date on US news?



IT'S A CONSPIRACY


----------



## Iron1

Freakmidd said:


> Real question..
> 
> I'm curious, how have we actually verified this 3 million years ago theory?


A couple of different ways. The earth goes through it's usual warm and cool seasons which result in distinct, countable layers inside the upper layers of ice cores. Like growth rings on a tree but vertical.

There are also cataclysmic world events such as volcanic eruptions or meteorological impacts that deposit layers onto the ice. Once we know when that event occurred through site analysis and geochemistry and which layer of ice it corresponds with we continue to hone in on the age.

Another more prominent way for dating the really old stuff is by identifying specific isotopes in the layers. Those isotopes have a very well known and consistent rate of decay. When you know what the initial rate of radiation is and then measure the current radioactivity of the element in the sample, you can calculate out the age of that isotope to within 10% +/- a few %.

In the case of the specific ice core mentioned, this is how the identified the age "Michael Bender, a Princeton geochemist, devised a solution that involved measuring the amount of argon and potassium contained within a piece of ice. It isn’t the most accurate method—there is a margin of error of about 100,000 years—but it can give researchers a fairly good picture of an ice core’s age."

There's always going to be a tolerance when dating things like this but by stacking the different methods it give us the best picture of how old ice is.


----------



## Achillesking

Aaqq


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 22748
> 
> 
> 
> He’s just poignant and touching
> 
> There’s no agenda though!!!


Wait is this for real??


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> Aaqq
> 
> Wait is this for real??


Straight from his Twitter….


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Straight from his Twitter….
> View attachment 22753


Unfuckin believable man.ugh there so much I want to say


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Unfuckin believable man.ugh there so much I want to say



Same
But it would just degenerate into a fucking tirade
So i digress


----------



## CJ

silentlemon1011 said:


> Same
> But it would just degenerate into a fucking tirade
> So i digress


Careful, you wouldn't be the first US citizen that he ordered a drone strike on. 🤫🤫🤫


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> Unfuckin believable man.ugh there so much I want to say





silentlemon1011 said:


> Same
> But it would just degenerate into a fucking tirade
> So i digress


I’m sure ANY parent has a lot to say


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> IT'S A CONSPIRACY


EDIT

Kindly do not speak. Thee with less mental capabilities.


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Same
> But it would just degenerate into a fucking tirade
> So i digress


I mean I really really want to say it tho because it's almost like the person who committed the crime hasn't been punished for the crime. But i will follow your lead n sit this one out. No singular person trumps the loss of 20 babies tho


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Shut the fuck up. Retard.



You mad, bro?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> You mad, bro?


No


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> You mad, bro?


You feeling stupid, bro?


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No



I bet you feel like a real big man telling people to shut the fuck up and calling them names. 

That's sad.


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> I bet you feel like a real big man telling people to shut the fuck up and calling them names.
> 
> That's sad.


I have no idea what's going on here... but pretty sure it's his actual size that makes him feel like a big man.

I'm a small man, and feel like Intel because of it. 😭


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I bet you feel like a real big man telling people to shut the fuck up and calling them names.
> 
> That's sad.


Yep. You got me. It makes me feel really good. 

What kind of man are you? You don’t realize that I did NOT say anything about “conspiracy” but you need to shake a stick at that? Why? What benefit? So that you can sit back and play victim. Is that what you want? Why? You’re going around triggering people just to play victim.


----------



## nissan11

I'm a gun owner. I'm not a victim. 

I said conspiracy because I felt like it and I do what I want.

I've noticed you can't have a discussion on a forum without name calling. I think that is very small of you.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> I'm a gun owner. I'm not a victim.
> 
> I said conspiracy because I felt like it and I do what I want.
> 
> I've noticed you can't have a discussion on a forum without name calling. I think that is very small of you.


I'm lost.


Where's the conspiracy?


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> Where's the conspiracy?



There is no conspiracy. That's the fun of it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I'm a gun owner. I'm not a victim.
> 
> I said conspiracy because I felt like it and I do what I want.
> 
> I've noticed you can't have a discussion on a forum without name calling. I think that is very small of you.


Well thank you for the feedback @nissan11. I appreciate it. 

Just to summarize. 
You can do/say what you want. 👍
Other people can’t do/say what they want 👎

Got it. I’ll take that into consideration when I post. 🤡


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> 
> Where's the conspiracy?


He’s got me too. I have no idea. I didn’t say it. 

I’m a big meanie though. 🤷‍♂️ Maybe I’m just crazy and don’t understand his higher level thinking.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well thank you for the feedback @nissan11. I appreciate it.
> 
> Just to summarize.
> You can do/say what you want. 👍
> Other people can’t do/say what they want 👎
> 
> Got it. I’ll take that into consideration when I post. 🤡



You can say what you want. But why do you need to insult people?


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> You can say what you want. But why do you need to insult people?



Because he can say what he wants............


----------



## Beti ona

Just thought I'd share this, really Ron's blog is the place I go for some real, neutral information on just about everything going on.









						Mass Shootings: The Vicious Cycle Fueled By America’s Toxic Cult of Violence
					

We are caught in a vicious cycle.  With alarming regularity, the nation is being subjected to a heartbreaking spate of violence that terrorizes the...




					ronpaulinstitute.org


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> You can say what you want. But why do you need to insult people?


I don't know. I'll do some quiet introspective soul-searching and get back to you with the answer.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

nissan11 said:


> I can say one thing for sure.
> 
> Based on the way I talk, I'm a troll that doesn't lift nor use gear, but I've been here for 8 years without anyone noticing.



We know, bro, and yeah, we noticed.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> You can say what you want. But why do you need to insult people?


cunts like you deserve a insult


----------



## Send0

Bro Bundy said:


> cunts like you deserve a insult


----------



## silentlemon1011

Send0 said:


> View attachment 22758



Id muck that barn out


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> View attachment 22758


They do a raspberry jam version 1x/month


----------



## lifter6973

Bro Bundy said:


> cunts like you deserve a insult


you know he did he was gonna wear your skin if there is a 'civil war'
@Bro Bundy vs @nissan11, Fight!
or
@BigBaldBeardGuy vs @nissan11, Fight!
Guys guys, like my good friend Rodney said, "can't we all just get along?" Also, "Ow!"


----------



## nissan11

MisterSuperGod said:


> We know, bro, and yeah, we noticed.


Modifying my my quotes. Real classy.


----------



## nissan11

MisterSuperGod said:


> We know, bro, and yeah, we noticed.


Just noticed you are BBBG's son.

It is sweet that you are backing up your pops. Family is important.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Just noticed you are BBBG's son.
> 
> It is sweet that you are backing up your pops. Family is important.


Keep trolling. 

You got ZERO sense of humor and that’s why you find every little goddamn thing offensive and/or mean.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Keep trolling.
> 
> You got ZERO sense of humor and that’s why you find every little goddamn thing offensive and/or mean.


I haven't found anything you said offensive. Just mean and rude.
It is possible to have a discussion online and respect each other. I just don't know why you choose not to.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I haven't found anything you said offensive. Just mean and rude.
> It is possible to have a discussion online and respect each other. I just don't know why you choose not to.


Well I’m still soul-searching. 

But I have a couple answers for you. 1) you can pop me on ignore. 2) you can turn the screen off. 3) you can see my words as just that…. Words. Not everyone has the same style of writing. I think it’s be incredibly boring to have a respectful online discussion over tea and krumpets. 🙄 You can be the “bigger man” if it makes you feel better. I try not to overthink this shit too much so with that, “go fuck yourself” <— that’s just my way of saying “goodbye”. 🤣


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well I’m still soul-searching.
> 
> But I have a couple answers for you. 1) you can pop me on ignore. 2) you can turn the screen off. 3) you can see my words as just that…. Words. Not everyone has the same style of writing. I think it’s be incredibly boring to have a respectful online discussion over tea and krumpets. 🙄 You can be the “bigger man” if it makes you feel better. I try not to overthink this shit too much so with that, “go fuck yourself” <— that’s just my way of saying “goodbye”. 🤣


I've never put anyone on ignore and I'm certainly not going to start now. I enjoy our conversations too much.


----------



## Freakmidd

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Straight from his Twitter….
> View attachment 22753



What a piece of shit.

He's really going to bring up the death of a junkie criminal, at a time when people are mourning the loss of their babies.. as if it somehow carries the same value..

Unbelievable.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well I’m still soul-searching.
> 
> But I have a couple answers for you. 1) you can pop me on ignore. 2) you can turn the screen off. 3) you can see my words as just that…. Words. Not everyone has the same style of writing. I think it’s be incredibly boring to have a respectful online discussion over tea and krumpets. 🙄 You can be the “bigger man” if it makes you feel better. I try not to overthink this shit too much so with that, “go fuck yourself” <— that’s just my way of saying “goodbye”. 🤣


ahem....crumpets 

funny- also agree what fun is it not to fill responses with sarcasm and some name calling. it is even more fun if you get under someone's skin when they deserve to be fucked with


----------



## GSgator

These parents haven’t even had time to mourn and it’s already turning political. Why can’t we all fucking get along for once and deal with these issues head on. Babies can’t continue to be killed in schools and both sides need to sit at one table to discuss WTF is going on and how to fix this and I don’t want to hear gun control they can talk about it but I truly don’t think that’s the root cause.


----------



## TODAY

GSgator said:


> These parents haven’t even had time to mourn and it’s already turning political. Why can’t we all fucking get along for once and deal with these issues head on. Babies can’t continue to be killed in schools and both sides need to sit at one table to discuss WTF is going on and how to fix this and I don’t want to hear gun control they can talk about it but I truly don’t think that’s the root cause.


_Never_ miss an opportunity to make your opponent look bad.

Gotta love the two-party system.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Freakmidd said:


> What a piece of shit.
> 
> He's really going to bring up the death of a junkie criminal, at a time when people are mourning the loss of their babies.. as if it somehow carries the same value..
> 
> Unbelievable.


He's a phony, US hating Muzzie PoS. Retardz vote in these clowns who hate America, and they prove it daily. Everything being done is on purpose, from fuel, to baby food, to farming, etc. Real commie pieces of shit these libturdz, and most RINO's are right there w/ them. Phony rich fukks... Its the retards wandering around who voted 'em in and support them that boggles the mind.


----------



## Bro Bundy

bringing up that fuck george floyd when 18 little kids got killed mostly girl too is some disgusting fucked up shit..This isnt america anymore


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Bro Bundy said:


> bringing up that fuck george floyd when 18 little kids got killed mostly girl too is some disgusting fucked up shit..This isnt america anymore


Exactly... Guys a fucking low-life married to an ugly gorilla tranny...


----------



## silentlemon1011

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Exactly... Guys a fucking low-life married to an ugly gorilla tranny...



Yeah
The guy is a real class act.
Puyting his gun against a pregnant 2omqms belly and threatening to.kill them.both

Classy as fuck


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Wish we could pull his statue over lol.


----------



## Swiper.

“Distressing videos show parents begging cops to stop Texas school shooting”









						Distressing videos show parents begging cops to stop Texas school shooting
					

The livestreamed footage captured the unbearable anguish as parents rushed to Robb Elementary School in Uvalde where deranged gunman Salvador Ramos, 18, was inside for up to an hour




					nypost.com
				






the cops waited 40mins to an hour before they went into the school.


----------



## NbleSavage

@Swiper - legit couldn't watch that video to the end. I can't imagine the anguish those parents were going through knowing their children's lives were being actively threatened and then being restrained by the very armed police who are meant to save and protect those kids.

I honestly think they'd have needed to taze me to keep me from going into that school if my child were inside. 

Horrifying.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

So how much do these cost?

And did the shooter have body armor? How much does that cost?

This guy was a high school drop out. Living with his grandmom.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 22767
> 
> 
> So how much do these cost?
> 
> And did the shooter have body armor? How much does that cost?
> 
> This guy was a high school drop out. Living with his grandmom.


I saw an article that said he purchased everything for himself for his birthday. One of the rifles was reported to cost just under $2k.

Out of curiousity bigbalds, do you think that same rifle would cost more or less from the street dealer you know?


----------



## TomJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 22767
> 
> 
> So how much do these cost?
> 
> And did the shooter have body armor? How much does that cost?
> 
> This guy was a high school drop out. Living with his grandmom.


Could be anywhere from like 800-2k each depending on manufacturer. 

The optic on the one is a couple hundred even if it's a cheap one.


If I had to guess I'd say the kid dealt drugs. Bought the weapons for that purpose, shot his grandmother over a dispute and fled. 
Knowing he was fucked for life for 1st degree murder, when he crashed his car near the school he decided that's where he was gonna go out and take as many as he could with him. 

Or.... He's a psycho that got his lead supliments  a couple hours later than he should have taken it. 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator

I wonder how that kid scored all that money to buy his arsenal plus almost 400 rounds?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I saw an article that said he purchased everything for himself for his birthday. One of the rifles was reported to cost just under $2k.
> 
> Out of curiousity bigbalds, do you think that same rifle would cost more or less from the street dealer you know?


I have zero idea @nissan11. Right now I’m sure it would cost more on the streets. 

I can tell you that if these weapons aren’t sold in stores, the Mexican cartel will fill that void. We all know there’s factories in China that don’t care what they manufacture as long as they make money. 

I’m NOT arguing that something shouldn’t be done. Just be careful what you WISH for. Sometimes the answer is worse than the problem. Prohibition gives us a pretty good history lesson.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

GSgator said:


> I wonder how that kid scored all that money to buy his arsenal plus almost 400 rounds?


That’s where I was going. I just didn’t know what this stuff costs.


----------



## silentlemon1011

nissan11 said:


> I saw an article that said he purchased everything for himself for his birthday. One of the rifles was reported to cost just under $2k.
> 
> Out of curiousity bigbalds, do you think that same rifle would cost more or less from the street dealer you know?



Back in the day, a clean gun was usually 4-5x retail


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s where I was going. I just didn’t know what this stuff costs.


It’s really baffling on how this kid just had 3-4 grand laying around no job that town is a very small town I’m sure his grandmother didn’t have that kind of cash. I think they need to follow that money trail this is looking kinda suspicious


----------



## GSgator

Was there somebody else behind this massacre besides just this one person ???? Who gave this kid those funds to purchase his high end weapons


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

GSgator said:


> It’s really baffling on how this kid just had 3-4 grand laying around no job that town is a very small town I’m sure his grandmother didn’t have that kind of cash. I think they need to follow that money trail this is looking kinda suspicious


A “dirt poor” kid spent that kind of money but “tougher gun laws will prevent this sort of thing”. 

That’s a lot of money. If the kid did it alone, there’s obviously nothing that was going to stop him.


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A “dirt poor” kid spent that kind of money but “tougher gun laws will prevent this sort of thing”.
> 
> That’s a lot of money. If the kid did it alone, there’s obviously nothing that was going to stop him.


Your right plus what you said earlier he would have found a way on the black market plus after hearing he shot his grandmother point blank in the face this kid was in a bad place mentally.


----------



## Trendkill

400 rounds of 5.56 will set you back $400 right now.  A Daniel Defense AR is top of the line $2200 easy.  Plus body armor, optics, extra mags we are looking at close to $6K.

I think I've also come up with a solution: Ban 18 year olds from having money.  If he had no money he wouldn't have been able to buy all this stuff right?  Simple solution.  Problem solved.  Next.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> 400 rounds of 5.56 will set you back $400 right now.  A Daniel Defense AR is top of the line $2200 easy.  Plus body armor, optics, extra mags we are looking at close to $6K


$6,000???

Yea….. I’d have some questions.


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> $6,000???
> 
> Yea….. I’d have some questions.


If he had two Daniel Defense ARs then $6K absolutely.  It would still set him back $3000 if he went the cheap route.


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> $6,000???
> 
> Yea….. I’d have some questions.


I hope they can follow this money back to we’re ever it may have come from no way a poor 18 year old has that kind of cash laying around even if he sold drugs .


----------



## Freakmidd

Swiper. said:


> “Distressing videos show parents begging cops to stop Texas school shooting”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distressing videos show parents begging cops to stop Texas school shooting
> 
> 
> The livestreamed footage captured the unbearable anguish as parents rushed to Robb Elementary School in Uvalde where deranged gunman Salvador Ramos, 18, was inside for up to an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cops waited 40mins to an hour before they went into the school.


Using stun guns to hold people back from saving kids.. while they themselves are not helping..

Who are they to tell someone they can't risk their own life to save someone else's.. especially children?

I can say this.. They would need more than a stun gun to stop me if one of my kids were in there.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Freakmidd said:


> Using stun guns to hold people back from saving kids.. while they themselves are not helping..
> 
> Who are they to tell someone they can't risk their own life to save someone else's.. especially children?
> 
> I can say this.. They would need more than a stun gun to stop me if one of my kids were in there.


Hey, maybe they’re like the Capital Police. Open the doors and let “insurrectionists” right in. 👍

Fuck that sounds too much like “erection”. Sorry guys.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> It’s really baffling on how this kid just had 3-4 grand laying around no job that town is a very small town I’m sure his grandmother didn’t have that kind of cash. I think they need to follow that money trail this is looking kinda suspicious


When I was a teenager, I saved up 4k to buy my first car. Took me a year.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> When I was a teenager, I saved up 4k to buy my first car. Took me a year.


But you didn’t do that with a death wish.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But you didn’t do that with a death wish.


No, I was just saying it's not impossible for a kid to put together that kind of scratch; and I saw interviews with other kids who said they worked with this psychopath.

I wasn't implying anything else.


----------



## Trendkill

More details keep coming out on this as I imagine they will for some time.  Apparently it took law enforcement over an hour before they breached the classroom to kill this dude.  He arrived on campus at 11:40 after crashing his truck and taking shots at a funeral home across the street.  Hopes the fence at school and starts randomly shooting before barricading himself in the classroom at 11:44.  Cops or rather border patrol agents don't breach the room until 12:40.  What in the fuck was going on there for over an hour when there is an active shooter on an elementary school campus.  And why was the border patrol the group sent in to breach and kill this motherfucker???


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> More details keep coming out on this as I imagine they will for some time.  Apparently it took law enforcement over an hour before they breached the classroom to kill this dude.  He arrived on campus at 11:40 after crashing his truck and taking shots at a funeral home across the street.  Hopes the fence at school and starts randomly shooting before barricading himself in the classroom at 11:44.  Cops or rather border patrol agents don't breach the room until 12:40.  What in the fuck was going on there for over an hour when there is an active shooter on an elementary school campus.  And why was the border patrol the group sent in to breach and kill this motherfucker???


People always wonder why I talk shit about my own state. I even get called liberal for pointing out all of our own shittiness. This is but one example of how Texas, and in turn the political leadership here (Gregg Abbott and cronies specifically), suck ass.

We are retarded here.


----------



## Trendkill

Send0 said:


> People always wonder why I talk shit about my own state. I even get called liberal for pointing out all of our own shittiness. This is but one example of how Texas, and in turn the political leadership here (Gregg Abbott and cronies specifically), suck ass.
> 
> We are retarded here.


It makes no sense on any level.  Even if I'm the only cop on the scene if I know someone has barricaded themselves in a classroom of 4th graders I'm going in.  How can you just wait around in that situation?  And what in God's name is the border patrol doing there???  So many questions here.


----------



## Send0

Trendkill said:


> It makes no sense on any level.  Even if I'm the only cop on the scene if I know someone has barricaded themselves in a classroom of 4th graders I'm going in.  How can you just wait around in that situation?  And what in God's name is the border patrol doing there???  So many questions here.


Like I said, we are retarded here. I agree with you 100% though. Especially the border patrol thing. Uvalde is just west of San Antonio... about 5 hours from where I'm at. I have no idea why we need border patrol there, or why they were even the first ones to respond.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> More details keep coming out on this as I imagine they will for some time.  Apparently it took law enforcement over an hour before they breached the classroom to kill this dude.  He arrived on campus at 11:40 after crashing his truck and taking shots at a funeral home across the street.  Hopes the fence at school and starts randomly shooting before barricading himself in the classroom at 11:44.  Cops or rather border patrol agents don't breach the room until 12:40.  What in the fuck was going on there for over an hour when there is an active shooter on an elementary school campus.  And why was the border patrol the group sent in to breach and kill this motherfucker???


They were following orders. There’s procedures. Cops aren’t “cowboys” they get written up for that kind of “reckless” behavior. It endangers everyone else. 

So were they there to do anything? Yes, they prevented parents from entering the building to go find their own kids themselves. Was that to protect the parents? Yes. A parent is irrational when they are emotionally charged. 

Schools are the toughest place for things like this. Imagine being a swat team tasked with clearing the building. Any movement is a split second decision to shoot. Is it a deranged gunman or a panicked child. Split second. That’s the training. Slow and methodical. You can’t run into a situation like that guns blazing. 

There’s no more fat rent-a-cop solution. You can’t give teachers training and guns (no teacher will do that it takes a completely different personality). This is state troopers assigned to each school with duty rotation so they don’t grow complacent. It’s preferably plain clothes. That’s the deterrent, just like how the US Marshals supposedly fly commercial flights. 

But they won’t DO that. They’ll promote “banning assault rifles”. It’s the same gibberish and fake outrage they’ve been repeating for TWENTY-THREE years since Columbine in 1999. People are blind by atV and “leaders” calling for the ban. They should focus on a solution that works. $40 billion to Ukraine but we don’t want to pay $70,000 a year to put a highly trained police officer in every school.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Like I said, we are retarded here. I agree with you 100% though. Especially the border patrol thing. Uvalde is just west of San Antonio... about 5 hours from where I'm at. I have no idea why we need border patrol there, or why they were even the first ones to respond.


You must not be paying attention to the border crises we are having down here.  Hwy 90 from Del Rio and Hwy 83 from Laredo run right through Uvalde which makes it a major drug and smuggling t paradise.  There are 4 major Motels there and they are booked by Porder Patrol, DPS and other law enforcement agencies year round.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> You must not be paying attention to the border crises we are having down here.  Hwy 90 from Del Rio and Hwy 83 from Laredo run right through Uvalde which makes it a major drug and smuggling t paradise.  There are 4 major Motels there and they are booked by Porder Patrol, DPS and other law enforcement agencies year round.


I'm familiar, considering I live in this state. It just you know, seems like it would make more sense for border patrol to address the issue at the border, and leverage other law enforcement agencies to partner with further away from the border.

Why does border patrol respond to the shooting, instead of actually local law enforcement. We have police, sheriff's and constables in this state. You mean to tell me the only person able to respond is border patrol?

If you can explain to me why this is the most efficient way to manage the incident in question, and have it actually make sense, then I'll shut up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I'm familiar, considering I live in this state. It just you know, seems like it would make more sense for border patrol to address the issue at the border, and leverage other law enforcement agencies to partner with further away from the border.
> 
> Why does border patrol respond to the shooting, instead of actually local law enforcement. We have police, sheriff's and constables in this state. You mean to tell me the only person able to respond is border patrol?
> 
> If you can explain to me why this is the most efficient way to manage the incident in question, and have it actually make sense, then I'll shut up.


I explained it in my post. 

Now shut up! Lol. Just kidding you. I’m just taking you up on your offer.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> I'm familiar, considering I live in this state. It just you know, seems like it would make more sense for border patrol to address the issue at the border, and leverage other law enforcement agencies to partner with further away from the border.
> 
> Why does border patrol respond to the shooting, instead of actually local law enforcement. We have police, sheriff's and constables in this state. You mean to tell me the only person able to respond is border patrol?
> 
> If you can explain to me why this is the most efficient way to manage the incident in question, and have it actually make sense, then I'll shut up.


According to the reports I  heard was the border patrol officer that responded went through training for this  type of situation.

Edit: No you obviously aren't familiar with what is going on down here or otherwise you wouldn't be questioning why we have so many border patrol here.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I explained it in my post.
> 
> Now shut up! Lol. Just kidding you. I’m just taking you up on your offer.


I forgot we have state troopers as well.

So for "local" we have police, sheriff's, constables, and state troopers. The on top of that we have border patrol.

This article did a good job in answering my question as to why they were first to respond. Still seems fucked up that we didn't have other agencies available to respond as well.









						Border Patrol Agents Killed the Uvalde School Shooter. But Why Were They on the Scene?
					

Customs and Border Protection is a ubiquitous presence in many Texas communities, and agents are often first responders.




					www.google.com


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> According to the reports I  heard was the border patrol officer that responded went through training for this  type of situation.


Yeah, I went and used Google Fu after I replied. This does a decent job explaining why they were there and first to respond.









						Border Patrol Agents Killed the Uvalde School Shooter. But Why Were They on the Scene?
					

Customs and Border Protection is a ubiquitous presence in many Texas communities, and agents are often first responders.




					www.google.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Trendkill said:


> If he had two Daniel Defense ARs then $6K absolutely.  It would still set him back $3000 if he went the cheap route.


Are those things easy to fire? Like if you haven’t done it before? Or would you need to practice or test fire them before hitting live targets.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are those things easy to fire? Like if you haven’t done it before? Or would you need to practice or test fire them before hitting live targets.



Bravo sir. Thank you. 

With your heart rate above 200 and shit in your shorts you can easily miss at 7 yards.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are those things easy to fire? Like if you haven’t done it before? Or would you need to practice or test fire them before hitting live targets.


I like shooting. If I'm trying to be accurate with a weapon then I need to practice with it and learn to control my breathing.

If I have a shit ton of ammo, and am at close range, then spray and pray works and requires no practice or training. You'll miss a lot, but with enough ammo you'll also hit a lot.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I like shooting. If I'm trying to be accurate with a weapon then I need to practice with it and learn to control my breathing.
> 
> If I have a shit ton of ammo, and am at close range, then spray and pray works and requires no practice or training. You'll miss a lot, but with enough ammo you'll also hit a lot.
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


The kid didn’t have any training and he didn’t know how to drive. Would spray and pray work if you’ve never fired the gun before?

If not, then when did he go practice? I imagine a gun like that would attract attention when you’re practicing. But then again it’s Texas. Yee-haw mf-er.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The kid didn’t have any training and he didn’t know how to drive. Would spray and pray work if you’ve never fired the gun before?
> 
> If not, then when did he go practice? I imagine a gun like that would attract attention when you’re practicing. But then again it’s Texas. Yee-haw mf-er.


Spray and pray would work if you have enough targets in front of you and you are close enough.

no idea if he practiced or not.. but in Texas we don't bat an eye at someone with an AR, even a kid. Like you said, it's Texas and people really are yee-haw with their guns here 😂.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> I agree. If he wanted to get a gun to kill these kids and he was set on it, he probably could have gotten one. But why make it so easy for him? We literally handed him a rifle over the counter and said have a nice day.
> 
> It shouldn't be that easy.


How hard should it be then? I’ve always been curious about this argument? Last I checked it’s nobody’s business what anyone else owns and as long as you havnt broken the law you’re good to go…the waiting period argument to me is also dumb…just delaying the inevitable

Not that you said anything about waiting period it just popped in my head while typing


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> It sounds like I own about 9,000% more guns than you, which makes me much more qualified to speak on this subject than you. But thanks for chiming in.


You have 90 frearms?…my god man


----------



## nissan11

The dude was locked inside a classroom for 40 minutes with his targets. He had plenty of time to do his evil without practice, IMO.


----------



## TeddyBear

Trendkill said:


> It makes no sense on any level.  Even if I'm the only cop on the scene if I know someone has barricaded themselves in a classroom of 4th graders I'm going in.  How can you just wait around in that situation?  And what in God's name is the border patrol doing there???  So many questions here.


Saw an article, I DIDNT VERIFY, that said some law enforcement placed their own children in squad cars before the general evacuation.


----------



## TeddyBear

For what it’s worth, my poor students would work the fields and pocket the money made. A summer would be enough for some new Nikes, game console, and money for chips and soda that would last all year.

My *redacted* also assembled his own automatic rifle with (I’m not a gun person) like 15 round capacity using ordered eBay parts, 3D printed pieces, etc so it was off the books and cheaper. If I recall, it was between $1-2k.

Myself, I raised $2k in a summer working part time. Paid for video games, car tint, gas, and saved a few hundred too.

Not to mention, some kids make a probably two hundred a month selling mom’s breakfast burritos for allowance before school.

Money isn’t tough for the kids who hustle.


----------



## Bennybuttons09

Badleroybrown said:


> It is hard to pin point it. There has been and there always be sick individuals in this world.
> But the fact that so many young people have been involved in such diabolical crimes is beyond words.
> 
> I blame the internet for one.
> Kids have way to much at there disposal for there young minds to handle.
> I blame that lack of parenting that if you look at these kids most of them have been without it or it has not been wholesome.
> When we were coming you we didn’t here if this shit. There were not school shootings.
> Fuck man I went to high school when we all use to have guns in the racks of our trucks during hunting season.
> No one even gave it a second thought.
> Imagine that in todays society.
> 
> I blame the lack of faith and Jesus in people life’s. Not that all people that don’t belive in Jesus would do something like this but you know what I mean. How bout we say a lack of faith.
> The first time I heard of a school shooting was columbine. Then we did t here about another one for a while.then sandy hook.
> But people are just fucking crazy nowadays.
> Anyway I can speculate on a lot of shit but I may be wrong and a lot are my own beliefs. So share them some don’t.
> I am a gun owner. I carry my side arm everywhere I go. I did a lot of the time. But now I don’t go anywhere without it. Fucking church on sat night with the family that fuckers in my side and I don’t give a fuck if it prints and someone can see it in me.
> If I go to visit someone in another state. It comes with me. Illegal yes but I would rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it. I will deal with the consequences if that day ever comes. And I hope it does not.
> Society as we remember it is gone.
> We are into the point of no return. The damage is done and is being done more and more everyday.
> I don’t give a fuck who becomes the next president. What laws are passed. How many guns are confiscated and how many drugs are taken off the street.
> Images too  and illegals. People are up and arms about that… please. A copilot million people coming into this country are the least of our worries when we have a government and society ready to rape and pillage and destroy everything around us.
> 
> FUCKING BABYFORMULA!!! How do e run out of baby formula.
> It all makes me so sick to my stomach that I actually envy the people who pick up shop and decide to move off grid.. they are the ones that are truly sane.
> I say it all the time. That’s why we have to live the ones we love and take care of them any means necessary.
> I work 10 minutes from my kids school. God forbid anything happens like this. They will have to kill me to keep me from teaching my kids.
> 
> My wife’s a teacher. They have all these rules and procedures in place at her school. Fuck those procedures l. Shelter in place and lock doors. My wife has an emergency escape windo in her room and know that if anythjng
> Like this ever happened she would get herself and her kids out it .. double time.. not sit there like a sheep waiting to get slaughtered.
> 
> I knew one of the troopers who went into sandyhook the day of the shooting. He said it was the worst thing he will ever see in his life. Teachers huddled over there kids. Shit dead. Waiting like sheep for help..
> my golly .
> Our country need a hycolonic


Real talk, I’m with you and respect your ability to not fit the mold of a specific sterotype. Far too many people seem to adopt belief systems as a whole unit, they decide an identity for themselves are right or left and then figure out what to say from there, you kept me on my toes throughout with thoughtful and reasonable views. I also carry daily, even in my home I’m strapped.


----------



## nissan11

Bennybuttons09 said:


> Real talk, I’m with you and respect your ability to not fit the mold of a specific sterotype. Far too many people seem to adopt belief systems as a whole unit, they decide an identity for themselves are right or left and then figure out what to say from there, you kept me on my toes throughout with thoughtful and reasonable views. I also carry daily, even in my home I’m strapped.


What about me?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> What about me?


You suck


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> People always wonder why I talk shit about my own state. I even get called liberal for pointing out all of our own shittiness. This is but one example of how Texas, and in turn the political leadership here (Gregg Abbott and cronies specifically), suck ass.
> 
> We are retarded here.


Abbott is an embarrassment. Texas is my home state too and it is shameful the games he plays.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> What about me?



At this point I am convinced you're a troll who likes the gym.


----------



## Swiper.

“A mother who was handcuffed outside the Texas school shooting later ran into the school and pulled her two children to safety: report”









						Mom ran into school, pulled two kids out during Texas school shooting
					

"The police were doing nothing," a mother of students at the Texas school where the shooting took place told WSJ. "They were just standing outside the fence."



					www.insider.com
				





she did that while the cops stood there and did nothing. if true that’s pathetic of the police.


----------



## Cochino

lifter6973 said:


> Abbott is an embarrassment. Texas is my home state too and it is shameful the games he plays.


You want to talk about an embarrassment? Take a look at Beto O'Rourke  using this tragedy to garner attention.  Fucking scum of the earth.

The mayor there is my cousin. 👏  for telling  Beto to fuck off.

Meh, I'll ride with Abbott.


----------



## shackleford

Robdjents said:


> How hard should it be then? I’ve always been curious about this argument? Last I checked it’s nobody’s business what anyone else owns and as long as you havnt broken the law you’re good to go…the waiting period argument to me is also dumb…just delaying the inevitable
> 
> Not that you said anything about waiting period it just popped in my head while typing


i've heard it referred to as a cool off period. i guess they meant the theory is to avoid an impulse purchase to take out that neighbor who did something stupid to piss you off. i dunno. its not the gov's job. those mfers have their noses in everything.


----------



## ftf

So LE maintained a perimeter for the shooter? This really makes the conspiracy nuts sound more credible. WTF is really going on down there?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

ftf said:


> So LE maintained a perimeter for the shooter? This really makes the conspiracy nuts sound more credible. WTF is really going on down there?


Kind of hard to not draw that conclusion huh?


----------



## Swiper.

The cops were doing crowd control on the parents while the shooter was inside killing their children. this is not good.


----------



## shackleford

I'm getting in on this late. But before we condemn the police, do we know their SOPs for active shooter situations?


----------



## ftf

I haven't seen @Texan69 in a while. Wish he would drop in and give us some insight.


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The kid didn’t have any training and he didn’t know how to drive. Would spray and pray work if you’ve never fired the gun before?
> 
> If not, then when did he go practice? I imagine a gun like that would attract attention when you’re practicing. But then again it’s Texas. Yee-haw mf-er.


I don't have much training with an AR.  I've fired them a handful of times and just purchased one myself.  They are not difficult to shoot at close range.  Locked in a classroom it would be like shooting fish in a barrel.  This is based on my limited experience.


----------



## Trendkill

I get all the SOP stuff but my God they knew he was in there with the kids.  He jumped the fence and shot up the outside for 12 minutes and this was after shooting at a funeral home.  This is a case were SOP should be thrown out the window as it cost 19 people their lives.  What do they have to say about that?  Let's sit here and assess the situation while 18 kids are murdered in their classroom?  Did they not hear the fucking shots?  I still can't wrap my feeble little mind around this logic and lack of action on the part of law enforcement.


----------



## shackleford

Trendkill said:


> I get all the SOP stuff but my God they knew he was in there with the kids.  He jumped the fence and shot up the outside for 12 minutes and this was after shooting at a funeral home.  This is a case were SOP should be thrown out the window as it cost 19 people their lives.  What do they have to say about that?  Let's sit here and assess the situation while 18 kids are murdered in their classroom?  Did they not hear the fucking shots?  I still can't wrap my feeble little mind around this logic and lack of action on the part of law enforcement.


SOPs don't get thrown out the window. There aren't real world john mclanes.

Edit, im not discrediting your view. i'm just saying before you judge to harsh, get the facts first.


----------



## Cochino

shackleford said:


> I'm getting in on this late. But before we condemn the police, do we know their SOPs for active shooter situations?


Good point.  Since things like defund the police, George Floyd incident etc,  SOP's may be more reactive now?


----------



## Cochino

Trendkill said:


> I don't have much training with an AR.  I've fired them a handful of times and just purchased one myself.  They are not difficult to shoot at close range.  Locked in a classroom it would be like shooting fish in a barrel.  This is based on my limited experience.


Seriously they are a very simple rifle to operate. Lightweight, low recoil in the 5.56. Clip the magazine, lock it, engage the action and you're ready to go.


----------



## shackleford

Cochino said:


> Good point.  Since things like defund the police, George Floyd incident etc,  SOP's may be more reactive now?


i dont know about that.
i just dont think we have all the facts to make that judgement. people are free to feel how they want, i'm just throwing it out there.


----------



## Cochino

shackleford said:


> i dont know about that.
> i just dont think we have all the facts to make that judgement. people are free to feel how they want, i'm just throwing it out there.


Oh I  don't either. I'm speculating just like you are. I'm hoping we find out


----------



## Trendkill

shackleford said:


> SOPs don't get thrown out the window. There aren't real world john mclanes.
> 
> Edit, im not discrediting your view. i'm just saying before you judge to harsh, get the facts first.


I get it.  I do.  I'm thinking through this purely as a civilian and a human being.  I just can't fathom the inaction.


----------



## TeddyBear

It will be real interesting to see how people process the complexity of the situation. (Spoilers; we won’t. Politicians will want only outcome red or outcome blue.)

I can see one friend blowing a gasket. Fervently “blue lives matter more than others” and “good guys with guns solve problems” but also prone to the “government is overreaching and it’s all a conspiracy”.

Will someone peddle the “a sizable influence in this Texan police force is actually deep government conspiracy” theory? Probably.

There’s an audience for everything.
Interestingly, a brave Texas State lawmaker (Travis Clardy) went on air and said something along the lines of “there are things we cannot legislate.” It’s a “matter of the heart”. So I really hope we don’t legislate against tech monopolies since greed is also a condition of the human heart.

What’s the solution? Beats me. Saying we can’t do anything certainly is wrong.


----------



## CJ

Were there police already inside the school while the other police were keeping the parents outside?

If so, I understand that. You can just have dozens to hundreds of parents rushing the school while LE is clearing the building. It'd be a clusterfuck!!!


----------



## Badleroybrown

Cochino said:


> You want to talk about an embarrassment? Take a look at Beto O'Rourke  using this tragedy to garner attention.  Fucking scum of the earth.
> 
> The mayor there is my cousin. 👏  for telling  Beto to fuck off.
> 
> Meh, I'll ride with Abbott.


He’s another fucking asshole who should be drawn and quartered with the rest of these stupid fucking politicians that think they can change the world by jumping in the band wagon of guns guns guns..

There are people that say ..
“Yes guns are a danger and should be taken off the stree”””

I agree. But it will never happen. They will try and take the guns of everyday law Biden citizens and make it harder for them to protect there families and themselves. And maybe some random person if that day ever comes..

The people that hate guns and think they are the issue. They are the ones that if the day ever comes will thank god someone other than a  criminal had a weapon. And I hope that day never comes..

I am true to my beliefs.. I am conservative. But I am also logical and am not closed minded. If the other side of the isle said something I could agree with I would say WOW that is right in the money..
But they are not. They are beating the same drum… they are ruining our country. 

They are being led by a president . That Yes he is one foot in the grave..
But he is not making the rules. Others are. He just shakes his head and looks crazy.
So when the sheep stop believing the hype that is being made to discrete from the big picture..
First.. 
COVID COVID COVID..
Was it bad. Yes did it devistate lives if people .Yes. Loved ones gone . Yes.
Belive me . My wife had it three times . Me twice and my girls once..
Now I belive after everything it is nothing more than the flu..
People got smart. Well at least the ones that are. It still wearing a mask..

I know many people vaccinated that for covid and were laid out sick as a dog for a week or more. And I know plenty of unvaxed people who got it and had a head cold for a few days..
Population control people. And the money machine. Billions and billions were made..
Then onto inflatiron.

Ukrain… wow. Terrible yea. But instead of sending 49billion to them 2 months after they were devastated. The us should have put some boots on the ground and handled the situation…
Do I want to see that happen. No. But that’s how we really could have helped. Not give 40billikn to one of the most corrupt governments to try and rebuild ruble.
. But no one wants to here that so the news cycle is over.
And I can go in and on. But I have to go to work or I would..

Don’t be sheep. Be lions and stand up for what right or they will destroy everything around us.. 

BABY FORMULA I just can’t wrap my head around it.
Then they are so proud that they had enough delivered from stupor for 9’000 babies.
👏👏👏👏
Be proud of yourselves you dumb fucks. What is food for  9,000 babies..
Nothing..


----------



## silentlemon1011

Cochino said:


> Good point.  Since things like defund the police, George Floyd incident etc,  SOP's may be more reactive now?



Its a harsh reality now.
I know a decent bit of officers, (A lot of cops cant use Crypto so i get their gear for them lmao)
The truth is, they dont react with extreme prej3 anymore.
Theyre afraid of the reaction

I cant speak to this particular situation, because we dont have the details.

But what i will say is, 7 officers were injured and attacked last weekend jn Toronto
A bunch of hood rats, went out and started attacking people with fireworks, pregnant women, children, police.

The cops turned tail and ran away while the suspects got in their car and chased the police through the streets, firing fireworks out of their car windows, at the fleeing police cruisers 
(Look it up, they recorded the video, laughing the whole time while yelling "Roast those fucking pigs"

My question is.
What choice do the police have?
I would have drawn and shot the dumb fucks.
But what if they had?
It would be reported as "White Police shoot black males with fireworks"

Police lose their jobs, possibly charged
Media frenzy, protests over "Innocent heroes beinf viciously killed by evil police"

Stopping that crime causes more harm than good.... so now police run away, too afraid of rhe backlash of doing their job.

This is what happens when people are too fucking retarded to understand statistics ans are unable to do a simple trend analysis.

So yes, this is the state of afdairs in North America now


----------



## Human_Backhoe

The Host Dan worked for DHS as well as 82nd airborne. There were also listeners who were there. 

Worth a listen because of the inside info Dan has on it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Ps Fuck george floyd and fuck obama.


----------



## Badleroybrown

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its a harsh reality now.
> I know a decent bit of officers, (A lot of cops cant use Crypto so i get their gear for them lmao)
> The truth is, they dont react with extreme prej3 anymore.
> Theyre afraid of the reaction
> 
> I cant speak to this particular situation, because we dont have the details.
> 
> But what i will say is, 7 officers were injured and attacked last weekend jn Toronto
> A bunch of hood rats, went out and started attacking people with fireworks, pregnant women, children, police.
> 
> The cops turned tail and ran away while the suspects got in their car and chased the police through the streets, firing fireworks out of their car windows, at the fleeing police cruisers
> (Look it up, they recorded the video, laughing the whole time while yelling "Roast those fucking pigs"
> 
> My question is.
> What choice do the police have?
> I would have drawn and shot the dumb fucks.
> But what if they had?
> It would be reported as "White Police shoot black males with fireworks"
> 
> Police lose their jobs, possibly charged
> Media frenzy, protests over "Innocent heroes beinf viciously killed by evil police"
> 
> Stopping that crime causes more harm than good.... so now police run away, too afraid of rhe backlash of doing their job.
> 
> This is what happens when people are too fucking retarded to understand statistics ans are unable to do a simple trend analysis.
> 
> So yes, this is the state of afdairs in North America now


Any acts against a cop that puts them in bodily harm is ground for any force necessary to stop the threat.. the problem
Is the cops are so scared to do anything Nowadays that this shot is a common occurrence.. 
but at this point they were totally in the right to pull there car over and use deadly force to stop it..


----------



## GSgator

Trendkill said:


> I don't have much training with an AR.  I've fired them a handful of times and just purchased one myself.  They are not difficult to shoot at close range.  Locked in a classroom it would be like shooting fish in a barrel.  This is based on my limited experience.


He also exchanged fire with 2 officers injuring them both thats good weapon control for someone who has never trained and he was taking on rounds. Not sure if he utilized the door and his barricaded position as a kill box I would assume they were outside which would make the odds greater.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Ok. I get that ARs are easy to fire. Effective with “spray and pray”. But why go to the effort and expense of the $600 sight that the one has on it?


----------



## TeddyBear

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. I get that ARs are easy to fire. Effective with “spray and pray”. But why go to the effort and expense of the $600 sight that the one has on it?


My students from church had decent scopes on their airsoft guns they got as hand-me downs from Dad.

They’re not using that scope during airsoft, they got it because it looks cool and makes them feel macho.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. I get that ARs are easy to fire. Effective with “spray and pray”. But why go to the effort and expense of the $600 sight that the one has on it?


We're talking about someone who was clearly sick in the head. Maybe he had other plans before going into the school. Who knows wtf he was thinking or doing when he pieced that rifle together.

If any of us could explain why he did any of the things he did, then that in and of itself would be a little concerning.

Unfortunately there's so much here that is never going to make sense. 😢


----------



## BrotherIron

Why not just arm vets to keep schools safe and secure? Give them something to do when they come back from serving.


----------



## TeddyBear

BrotherIron said:


> Why not just arm vets to keep schools safe and secure? Give them something to do when they come back from serving.


I know it seems like military bases are in the news for shootings too.

Quick search.

I limited the count to those perpetuated by Americans employed at the base and deaths by shooting and went back to May 2012. 18 shooting deaths, on military bases, by military personnel.

That’s not counting, 3 killed by a Saudi Air Force in 2019 or 4 from a radical in 2015. Nor the 2009 Fort Hood deaths of 13 or anything prior.

Statistically, fairly low, I’d say… given the extremely high Suicide rate among soldiers.


----------



## Send0

TeddyBear said:


> I know it seems like military bases are in the news for shootings too.
> 
> Quick search.
> 
> I limited the count to those perpetuated by Americans employed at the base and deaths by shooting and went back to May 2012. 18 shooting deaths, on military bases, by military personnel.
> 
> That’s not counting, 3 killed by a Saudi Air Force in 2019 or 4 from a radical in 2015. Nor the 2009 Fort Hood deaths of 13 or anything prior.
> 
> Statistically, fairly low, I’d say… given the extremely high Suicide rate among soldiers.


Seems like something that routine psychological screening could further mitigate (not guarantee) if someone decided this was a good route to go down.

I imagine teachers also have to go through some kind of screening prior to getting hired, or is that not the case?


----------



## TeddyBear

Send0 said:


> Seems like something that routine psychological screening could further mitigate (not guarantee) if someone decided this was a good route to go down.
> 
> I imagine teachers also have to go through some kind of screening prior to getting hired, or is that not the case?


Psych eval: nope.

That was gonna be another point if it came up. People say arm teachers. You really want teachers, who barely get trained on the million of responsibilities we have, to carry guns.

We are background checked, but that’s it.

I’m fairly responsible but I leave my keys on my desk, or my phone on the desk.

Other teachers are worse. Really want Mrs. Mayberry in Kinder carrying one over her denim dress? What about Ms. Flores who is 4’11 in Spanish with 30 high school kids?

Like, our classroom phones need to be monitored and still EVERY year some idiot freshmen dials 911 while the teacher is not looking. Teacher laptops are stolen, etc.

I’m sure adding a dozen or more guns into the mix won’t backfire.

Many (NOT ALL) teachers love their job because we love our students. Many teachers (I’d like to say I would, but you don’t know until you’re in the situation) would sacrifice themselves to protect the kids. But I can’t believe anyone signed up for Early Childhood Literacy courses with the dream of being allow open carry or being asked to be first responder. That’s where we are.

Not to mention, you think flight attendants have it bad, during and after Covid the number of “Karen’s” and other obnoxious parents skyrocketed. I’m good at shutting them down, but a few of my friends were harassed and bullied by moms lately.

It’s discrimination! You hate football! You are racist! You are reverse-racist (white mom)! You’re brainwashing (kid PICKED their topic and lied to mom).

And you’ve seen the trouble I got into. It’s maddening. I certainly understand why there’s a teacher shortage. It’s def not from guns.


----------



## TeddyBear

I’m subbing.

New campus, never met people.

No one stopped me. Assumed the guy in chinos and a polo MUST be a teacher or sub. Wandered through this prison of a school (genuinely more prison than any school I’ve ever been to) without any hiccups. Office receptionist was so busy with a berating mom  I walked past to where I assume the keys are and picked mine out.

Two adults have introduced themselves. Because I have a class for troubled girls (teacher is normally a woman). Of the thirty, only three showed up first day, mind you absences should be expected as it’s a big cause for their low performance. Today, one, so I sent her next door so I wouldn’t be alone.

Point being, there’s too much going on and oversight is really hard. Schools were never meant to be prisons or fortresses and will be very hard to change.


----------



## Bro Bundy

once again the cops show us we dont need them and they never actually help or do anything ..They just show up when everything is over..and I thought texas had some balls


----------



## Badleroybrown

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok. I get that ARs are easy to fire. Effective with “spray and pray”. But why go to the effort and expense of the $600 sight that the one has on it?


I belive the whole thing behind ar are that they are a cool liking gun… and people are fascinated with them..

Keep those fuckers..

Give me a win mag 300
Or how about a mossburgh pumpp 8 rounds. I gaurantee you anything you got is done..

 It b the way. The but t hen way  to the. Gun  Looks is tha problem.. 

AR assault styles weapon. Dumb fucking
Media. Half’s them dosnt know what ar stands for.


----------



## Swiper.

another mass murder at a gun free zone. 89% of the mass shootings happen in gun free zones. 
They are purposely putting people at risk with these policies.


“According to a study from the Crime Prevention Research Center (CPRC), 89% of mass shootings between 1988 and 2019 occurred in gun-free zones. This evidence seems to suggest that gun-free zones just don’t work to keep people safe. “









						Gun-Free Zones: Do They Make Us Safer? | ZeroEyes
					






					zeroeyes.com


----------



## GSgator

Swiper. said:


> another mass murder at a gun free zone. 89% of the mass shootings happen in gun free zones.
> They are purposely putting people at risk with these policies.
> 
> 
> “According to a study from the Crime Prevention Research Center (CPRC), 89% of mass shootings between 1988 and 2019 occurred in gun-free zones. This evidence seems to suggest that gun-free zones just don’t work to keep people safe. “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun-Free Zones: Do They Make Us Safer? | ZeroEyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeroeyes.com


The guy that targeted the NY grocery store in the manifesto it states on reason he picked that spot was because of the strict gun laws and restrictions on larger Capacity magazines in that jurisdiction these bullshit policy’s are making certain areas targets for criminals.


----------



## TeddyBear

Some students who saw the live-stream recording of the NY shooting were discussing it.

“Wow. It is just point and shoot, it looks so easy.”

“If I was gonna shoot people, I sure wouldn’t be racist about it, I’d shoot black AND white people for sure.”

So, that’s… great.


----------



## Send0

Not into this news source, but it's confirmed by multiple news sources. This one was the first one I hit that wasn't behind a pay wall.

Basically police took so long to take action because they were scared.

I wonder how they think those poor elementary kids felt. I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## Swiper.

some reports say the incident commander on scene would not let officers breach the door. 
The officers on the scene are going to say “I was just following orders”. 
I would like to think most cops would still have the courage to breach door immediately.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> Not into this news source, but it's confirmed by multiple news sources. This one was the first one I hit that wasn't behind a pay wall.
> 
> Basically police took so long to take action because they were scared.
> 
> I wonder how they think those poor elementary kids felt. I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> View attachment 22796


They were waiting for the shield. 

They should have gone in. At the very least two guys could have volunteered. 

I just have to wonder if the border patrol officers would have done it differently when Trump made them all feel valued. You know Biden’s border policy has to fucking wear on them.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They were waiting for the shield.
> 
> They should have gone in. At the very least two guys could have volunteered.
> 
> I just have to wonder if the border patrol officers would have done it differently when Trump made them all feel valued. You know Biden’s border policy has to fucking wear on them.


Border patrol also works directly with the state. There's no way Gregg Abbott wasn't aware of the situation, and could have requested for them to go in.

Literally everyone in the chain of command sat on their hands here.


----------



## Bro Bundy

This has the satanic cult written all over it . Everyone of these fucks is in on it .


----------



## Send0

Swiper. said:


> some reports say the incident commander on scene would not let officers breach the door.
> The officers on the scene are going to say “I was just following orders”.
> I would like to think most cops would still have the courage to breach door immediately.


There are higher chains of command. This was a cluster fuck from the very top down. Everyone is complicit.


----------



## Badleroybrown

Send0 said:


> Not into this news source, but it's confirmed by multiple news sources. This one was the first one I hit that wasn't behind a pay wall.
> 
> Basically police took so long to take action because they were scared.
> 
> I wonder how they think those poor elementary kids felt. I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> View attachment 22796


Funny you posted this.. this is the same thing that happened at sandy hook elementary. The local cops did not go into the school until the troopers showed up. By that time it was too late.. they had a perimeter and listened to the carnage unfold until they showed. There apparently was a big investigation into the whole thing.. 
if this happened her in Texas I am sure they will get to the bottom of it as well.


----------



## Send0

Badleroybrown said:


> Funny you posted this.. this is the same thing that happened at sandy hook elementary. The local cops did not go into the school until the troopers showed up. By that time it was too late.. they had a perimeter and listened to the carnage unfold until they showed. There apparently was a big investigation into the whole thing..
> if this happened her in Texas I am sure they will get to the bottom of it as well.


You'd be surprised. Everyone thinks Texas is great, but officials are very good at sweeping shit under the rug.

Throw in that CBP is a federal agency that works with the state, and it gets even more complex and will turn into a political shit show. Already has I suppose.

IMO everyone fucked up here. Literally everyone. I hope they get to the bottom of it, but I'm not getting my hopes up having lived here the vast majority of my life.


----------



## Badleroybrown

And by btw way. I am not sure if it was chain of command. Because at what point as a responding officer do you say fuck chains of command and do what’s right.
We will only know if we were in there shoes.
It will all come out.


----------



## Send0

The video is only 3 minutes. This updated timeline of events does not make me feel better. I question some things said, specifically it feels like they are trying to pass on blame. I've seen this tactic several times in this state.

Thankfully the news don't linger on that, and move on with explaining the rest of the timeline.

Also, the number of rounds fire kind of confirm my spray and pray theory.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Border patrol also works directly with the state. There's no way Gregg Abbott wasn't aware of the situation, and could have requested for them to go in.
> 
> Literally everyone in the chain of command sat on their hands here.


Hard to take you seriously.  Do you honestly think the governor of Texas, population of what? 18 million could respond to a situation in in an hour or less.

It's clear you have an agenda.  You got Beto..I mean he could have really done some shit, right?🙄


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> Hard to take you seriously.  Do you honestly think the governor of Texas, population of what? 18 million could respond to a situation in in an hour or less.
> 
> It's clear you have an agenda.  You got Beto..I mean he could have really done some shit, right?🙄


Do you really think the leader of the executive branch of the state isn't made aware of things like this? Seriously? If this were at the federal level and not isolated to a state then everyone would be blaming the president, and they'd be right to do so.

I also like how you immediately made an assumption about my political leanings. Next time ask me what I believe, don't assume. I'm not some jackass who thinks "the other side" could do it better. I actually look at situations for what they are.

You don't take me seriously? The feeling is mutual. The difference is that I don't make assumptions about you. I'm willing to wait to hear what you have to say.

Thanks for reinforcing why I hate discussing anything political normally. Some jackass is always going to come out and fling some shit, instead of trying to have a real discussion.

Want to talk, let's talk. Want to talk shit, then I'm out of the conversation.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Do you really think the leader of the executive branch of the state isn't made aware of things like this? Seriously? If this were at the federal level and not isolated to a state then everyone would be blaming the president, and they'd be right to do so.
> 
> I also like how you immediately made an assumption about my political leanings. Next time ask me what I believe, don't assume. I'm not some jackass who thinks "the other side" could do it better. I actually look at situations for what they are.
> 
> You don't take me seriously? The feeling is mutual. The difference is that I don't make assumptions about you. I'm willing to wait to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Thanks for reinforcing why I hate discussing anything political normally. Some jackass is always going to come out and fling some shit, instead of trying to have a real discussion.
> 
> Want to talk, let's talk. Want to talk shit, then I'm out of the conversation.


You were the one asking stupid shit like what was the border patrol doing is Uvalde, saying they had no business there. You clearly don't  know what is going on down here but you're quick to give an opinion.

Fuck off with your metro Texas bullshit.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> You were the one asking stupid shit like what was the border patrol doing is Uvalde, saying they had no business there. You clearly don't  know what is going on down her, but you're quick to give an opinion.
> 
> Fuck off with your metro Texas bullshit.


Yeah I did, then I went back and updated once I figured out why they were there..  didn't I? Remember that article I post d that explained why CBP was there? That's some serious agenda I have going on isn't it? GTFO with that shit.

I am going to give my opinion, because I care about what happened. Just like any other fucking American. We should all be talking about this. Discussing, without dismissing, is the most American thing we can do right now.

You don't get to decide what topics I chime in on, or what I say. I especially don't care what you have to say.

I noticed the only time you replied to me is when I mention Abbott. Bare in mind I don't say republican or conservative... I specifically call out Abbott.

Besides, this is a fucking body building forum. You legitimately think I am coming in here with an agenda? Do you think I feel body builders are the future of politics, and that I'm trying to get in on the ground floor.

Your assumptions about me are ridiculous.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> The video is only 3 minutes. This updated timeline of events does not make me feel better. I question some things said, specifically it feels like they are trying to pass on blame. I've seen this tactic several times in this state.
> 
> Thankfully the news don't linger on that, and move on with explaining the rest of the timeline.
> 
> Also, the number of rounds fire kind of confirm my spray and pray theory.


How about maybe nobody told the governor in time to make a difference. 

It’s also incredibly inefficient to have so many people in the chain of command but have the guy at top make EVERY decision. 

And nobody blamed the Governor of Connecticut for Sandy Hook.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How about maybe nobody told the governor in time to make a difference.
> 
> It’s also incredibly inefficient to have so many people in the chain of command but have the guy at top make EVERY decision.
> 
> And nobody blamed the Governor of Connecticut for Sandy Hook.


Cops should've acted period. End of discussion. Don't care if Jesus Christ was top of chain. Cops should've went in. Period. Anyone who thinks differently can choke on their moms dick


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How about maybe nobody told the governor in time to make a difference.
> 
> It’s also incredibly inefficient to have so many people in the chain of command but have the guy at top make EVERY decision.
> 
> And nobody blamed the Governor of Connecticut for Sandy Hook.


See, this is a logical thing I could actually have a conversation with. Thank you!

Maybe that happened, but the governor is not much different from the president in many senses. They have their own staff, emergency briefings, state intelligence agency, state bureau of investigation, etc.

Maybe he didn't have enough time to do anything about it. I'm suspicious about that, but it's not something I could counter argue because I don't actually know.


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Cops should've acted period. End of discussion. Don't care if Jesus Christ was top of chain. Cops should've went in. Period. Anyone who thinks differently can choke on their moms dick


This is also something I agree with. Regardless of the chain of command, lots of people had to of known that sitting on their hands here was not the right thing to do.

I point back to what I said in my earlier post. It appears that every step in the chain of command here failed. Regardless of who did or didn't call the shots.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

I blame Biden for this. 

Geezus. Could you imagine if a school shooting occurred while Trump was President. There’d be riots all the time. You better believe the media would be blaming Trump. 

The media coverage is one-sided in this country. Total bullshit. They need to go back to “fair and balanced”. For the young guys that means they timed the coverage for/against Democrats and we’re required to air the same amount of time for/against Republicans. Of course that was back when editors took personal responsibility for the factual nature of each story. It’s all propaganda now. Literally.


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> This is also something I agree with. Regardless of the chain of command, lots of people had to of known that sitting on their hands here was not the right thing to do.
> 
> I point back to what I said in my earlier post. It appears that every step in the chain of command here failed. Regardless of who did or didn't call the shots.


Cops are in tough spot because of this bitch culture we live in. Make one bad move and they are ruined. But if you wear a badge and take the money do your job. If children are involved do whatever it takes. Seems like they were a bunch or pussy bitches


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I blame Biden for this.
> 
> Geezus. Could you imagine if a school shooting occurred while Trump was President. There’d be riots all the time. You better believe the media would be blaming Trump.
> 
> The media coverage is one-sided in this country. Total bullshit. They need to go back to “fair and balanced”. For the young guys that means they timed the coverage for/against Democrats and we’re required to air the same amount of time for/against Republicans. Of course that was back when editors took personal responsibility for the factual nature of each story. It’s all propaganda now. Literally.


Could you imagine if these poor kids who were killed were African American. The media would have a field day.


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Cops are in tough spot because of this bitch culture we live in. Make one bad move and they are ruined. But if you wear a badge and take the money do your job. If children are involved do whatever it takes. Seems like they were a bunch or pussy bitches


See I agree with this too. Its not like I don't get what it's like to be scared, or having to follow orders. I really do understand, but like you said when kids are involved you do whatever it takes.

Sometimes you just know an order is the wrong call, and that's not something that can be afforded when little kids lives are on the line.

I think this whole ordeal has all of us frustrated and angry, and it absolutely should.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> Cops should've acted period. End of discussion. Don't care if Jesus Christ was top of chain. Cops should've went in. Period. Anyone who thinks differently can choke on their moms dick


I agree. I think anyone in that situation definitely would. 

But what if one of the “hero” cops accidentally blasts a couple kids in the confusion? 

The cop that detainedGeorge Floyd THOUGHT he was doing the right thing and holy fuck I bet that he wishes he called in sick that day.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I agree. I think anyone in that situation definitely would.
> 
> But what if one of the “hero” cops accidentally blasts a couple kids in the confusion?
> 
> The cop that detainedGeorge Floyd THOUGHT he was doing the right thing and holy fuck I bet that he wishes he called in sick that day.


This is going to sound shitty, and I don't mean it how it sounds... but a couple of kids vs 19 kids and 2 adults? 

In situations like these they need to be given autonomy to act in whatever way the situation calls for. For other situations, I don't know if they need to always act with so much force... But I'll leave that debate for someone else to tackle (@nissan11  maybe? 😂)


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I agree. I think anyone in that situation definitely would.
> 
> But what if one of the “hero” cops accidentally blasts a couple kids in the confusion?
> 
> The cop that detainedGeorge Floyd THOUGHT he was doing the right thing and holy fuck I bet that he wishes he called in sick that day.


Lol stop it. Your too smart a dude to really think Chauvin did that shit on accident. But let's not go down that warm hole. I strongly disagree w the death of George Floyd and also his American hero status he gained


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> This is going to sound shitty, and I don't mean it how it sounds... but a couple of kids vs 19 kids and 2 adults?
> 
> In situations like these they need to be given autonomy to act in whatever way the situation calls for. For other situations, I don't know if they need to always act with so much force... But I'll leave that debate for someone else to tackle (@nissan11  maybe? 😂)


I agree 2 < 19 . Adults don't factor into this specific equation for me


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Same with gods. All that have been worshipped over time.
> 
> Just saying.


I worship Odin, and Kali. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Yeah I did, then I went back and updated once I figured out why they were there..  didn't I? Remember that article I post d that explained why CBP was there? That's some serious agenda I have going on isn't it? GTFO with that shit.
> 
> I am going to give my opinion, because I care about what happened. Just like any other fucking American. We should all be talking about this. Discussing, without dismissing, is the most American thing we can do right now.
> 
> You don't get to decide what topics I chime in on, or what I say. I especially don't care what you have to say.
> 
> I noticed the only time you replied to me is when I mention Abbott. Bare in mind I don't say republican or conservative... I specifically call out Abbott.
> 
> Besides, this is a fucking body building forum. You legitimately think I am coming in here with an agenda? Do you think I feel body builders are the future of politics, and that I'm trying to get in on the ground floor.
> 
> Your assumptions about me are ridiculous.


No you're now playing the victim.  Yeah it's a bodybuilding forum.  Who gives a shit . Guarantee you this 60 year old man can out lift you since *YOU* made it about that.
Fucking God Damn hippy fuck.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> Lol stop it. Your too smart a dude to really think Chauvin did that shit on accident. But let's not go down that warm hole. I strongly disagree w the death of George Floyd and also his American hero status he gained


I just mean think of how much shit a cop would get if he accidentally shot a kid while he was TRYING to do the right thing.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I just mean think of how much shit a cop would get if he accidentally shot a kid while he was TRYING to do the right thing.


True. But come on they've been covering up shooting ppl for ages


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Hey guys. The cops also had no way of knowing whether the crazy loser gunman may have had a big bomb with him that he could detonate and take a dozen lives with him.


----------



## shackleford

Cops aredamned if they do and damned if they don't. That's why I never want to be law enforcement.


----------



## shackleford

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey guys. The cops also had no way of knowing whether the crazy loser gunman may have had a big bomb with him that he could detonate and take a dozen lives with him.


They probably had no way of knowing in was a lone gunman either


----------



## shackleford

Just the other day I had a guy thank me after i woke him up with narcan. at the same exact time a cop up the street is getting punched in the face... 
these guys are hated before they even step on the street. i dont envy their job.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> No you're now playing the victim.  Yeah it's a bodybuilding forum.  Who gives a shit . Guarantee you this 60 year old man can out lift you since *YOU* made it about that.
> Fucking God Damn hippy fuck.


Dude, what does this have to do with anything now? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Hippy? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 

Go to sleep angry grandpa, it's clear it's past your bedtime.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

shackleford said:


> They probably had no way of knowing in was a lone gunman either


Yea. There’s so much confusion at the time. There’s fear and emotion, compounded by it being a school. It’s a horrible situation even for highly trained personnel. 

All of which is reactionary and far more difficult than it would be if we just start positioning highly trained personnel inside the schools to begin with. Biden sucks. He could SAY this today or tomorrow but instead he recycled the “deer in Kevlar” line. Fucking protect the kids you fuck up. Quit talking about “weaponry”. There’s 470 million+ firearms and of those 20 million+ are “sport rifles”. You’re not stopping this by making it harder to purchase guns you mongoloid.


----------



## shackleford

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. There’s so much confusion at the time. There’s fear and emotion, compounded by it being a school. It’s a horrible situation even for highly trained personnel.
> 
> All of which is reactionary and far more difficult than it would be if we just start positioning highly trained personnel inside the schools to begin with. Biden sucks. He could SAY this today or tomorrow but instead he recycled the “deer in Kevlar” line. Fucking protect the kids you fuck up. Quit talking about “weaponry”. There’s 470 million+ firearms and of those 20 million+ are “sport rifles”. You’re not stopping this by making it harder to purchase guns you mongoloid.


steroids are illegal too. just saying.

We agree that gun control isnt the answer. Its a sad world when schools need armed security.


----------



## Achillesking

shackleford said:


> They probably had no way of knowing in was a lone gunman either


Kids


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey guys. The cops also had no way of knowing whether the crazy loser gunman may have had a big bomb with him that he could detonate and take a dozen lives with him.


Understand.....but. Kids


----------



## shackleford

Mental health. loss of ethics and values. lack of role models and the family structure. not learning how to express ones self in a non violent way. I could guess what the problem is, i don't know. We all see it though, the world is going to hell in a little handbasket. I'm not sure what I can do about it or if it'd even make a difference. Just try to raise the next generation right the best I can.


----------



## shackleford

I think its a hard world to grow up in these days. It never was easy, but these days, I don't know man. There isnt even right or wrong anymore, it just what you FEEL is right or wrong. Everyone is too scared of being called a hateful person, just for taking a stance on something. How are kids supposed to remain oriented and find their way in a wishy washy world full of "meh"s. 

How many alarming actions did this person make that were brushed off. How many people saw warning signs and just said "meh".


----------



## j2048b

All the conspiracy theorists are now out and talking gematria









						The Staged Shooting in Texas Elementary School on the 144th Day of The Year - Updated! - Joachim Bartoll Official
					

On May 24, 2022, another staged False Flag Shooting took place at the Uvalde Elementary School, Texas, all by the numbers.




					bartoll.se
				




Weird how after something happens much like the bible code comes afterwards….


----------



## j2048b

shackleford said:


> I think its a hard world to grow up in these days. It never was easy, but these days, I don't know man. There isnt even right or wrong anymore, it just what you FEEL is right or wrong. Everyone is too scared of being called a hateful person, just for taking a stance on something. How are kids supposed to remain oriented and find their way in a wishy washy world full of "meh"s.
> 
> How many alarming actions did this person make that were brushed off. How many people saw warning signs and just said "meh".


Plus all of them being taught to accept everything and getting their minds just scrambled with all this crap…. There is more confusion and just plain standing still due to how they are being indoctrinated


----------



## GSgator

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They were waiting for the shield.
> 
> They should have gone in. At the very least two guys could have volunteered.
> 
> I just have to wonder if the border patrol officers would have done it differently when Trump made them all feel valued. You know Biden’s border policy has to fucking wear on them.


Maybe some flash bangs thru the window right at the same time as the door breech fuck I don’t know I’m just a electrician. Hearing babies die double me up with armor fuck it I’ll go first  whats the chance he gets a head shot before the second guy behind the breecher  does his job those are life and death decisions that  need to be made ASAP there should be zero waiting heads should roll over this. 


Achillesking said:


> Cops should've acted period. End of discussion. Don't care if Jesus Christ was top of chain. Cops should've went in. Period. Anyone who thinks differently can choke on their moms dick


----------



## j2048b

Achillesking said:


> Cops should've acted period. End of discussion. Don't care if Jesus Christ was top of chain. Cops should've went in. Period. Anyone who thinks differently can choke on their moms dick


Supposedly they were there hangin out for 45 min, but not sure how accurate that was….im confused on why nobody went in and finished this fuck asap!


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> Dude, what does this have to do with anything now? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Hippy? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Go to sleep angry grandpa, it's clear it's past your bedtime.


You  have nothing  to stand on so you made it about bodybuilding.  I mean duh I I know this is a bodybuilding forum, but this thread has absolutely nothing to do with  bodybuilding right ?, yet you turned it around.  Insecure much?

Meh, old grandpa just had his prunes and yeah ready for bed soon.

Come on down and try to hang with me a day or two. I'll have your metro sexual ass begging for your mommy.

Now back on topic mmm okay?


----------



## Achillesking

j2048b said:


> Supposedly they were there hangin out for 45 min, but not sure how accurate that was….im confused on why nobody went in and finished this fuck asap!


Yea when kids are involved fuck it man. By any means


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> You  have nothing  to stand on so you made it about bodybuilding.  I mean duh I I know this is a bodybuilding forum, but this thread has absolutely nothing to do with  bodybuilding right ?, yet you turned it around.  Insecure much?
> 
> Meh, old grandpa just had his prunes and yeah ready for bed soon.
> 
> Come on down and try to hang with me a day or two. I'll have your metro sexual ass begging for your mommy.
> 
> Now back on topic mmm okay?


The bodybuilding bit was sarcasm. I was trying to drive a point in that if I was trying to drive some kind of "agenda", as you accused me of, then why would I waste my time on a bodybuilding forum. That's ridiculous, and I have better things to do than that.

I'm pretty sure you have completely misunderstood me, and what I believe, and for some reason think I have some ulterior motive other than to talk about a tragedy and how there was failure. Failure that is now admitted by law enforcement themselves.

Abbott could have over ridden that, but now he's saying he was given bad information.... fine, let's give him benefit of the doubt. But if he was told children, and shooter, in the same sentence then he had enough information to tell them to go in IMO.

we'll give him benefit of the doubt, and move on from this argument.


----------



## Cochino

Send0 said:


> The bodybuilding bit was sarcasm. I was trying to drive a point in that if I was trying to drive some kind of "agenda", as you accused me of, then why would I waste my time on a bodybuilding forum. That's ridiculous, and I have better things to do than that.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have completely misunderstood me, and what I believe, and for some reason think I have some ulterior motive other than to talk about a tragedy and how there was failure. Failure that is now admitted by law enforcement themselves.
> 
> Abbott could have over ridden that, but now he's saying he was given bad information.... fine, let's give him benefit of the doubt. But if he was told children, and shooter, in the same sentence then he had enough information to tell them to go in IMO.
> 
> we'll give him benefit of the doubt, and move on from this argument.


Fair enough but I wasn't ragging on you because of Abbott.. You clearly didn't have a clue about where  Uvalde was and duties of the border patrol, but I digress.

I'm not sure what you or anyone expected from the governor.  Perhaps you can tell us what he should have done.

Let's play devils advocate here and say the local LEO'S were proactive, took the bad guy out but wounded or killed a student or teacher? Can you imagine the backlash from the radical left? Because that is exactly what would happen.


----------



## Send0

Cochino said:


> Fair enough but I wasn't ragging on you because of Abbott.. You clearly didn't have a clue about where  Uvalde was and duties of the border patrol, but I digress.
> 
> I'm not sure what you or anyone expected from the governor.  Perhaps you can tell us what he should have done.
> 
> Let's play devils advocate here and say the local LEO'S were proactive, took the bad guy out but wounded or killed a student or teacher? Can you imagine the backlash from the radical left? Because that is exactly what would happen.


I can totally imagine the backlash and I wouldn't agree with it. Like I said in an earlier post, I believe that police should be allowed to operate without scrutiny in a situation such as this.

Anyone who doesn't understand that the boots on the ground need the flexibility to be able to do their job effectively needs to get their head checked.


----------



## Tisatix

j2048b said:


> All the conspiracy theorists are now out and talking gematria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Staged Shooting in Texas Elementary School on the 144th Day of The Year - Updated! - Joachim Bartoll Official
> 
> 
> On May 24, 2022, another staged False Flag Shooting took place at the Uvalde Elementary School, Texas, all by the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bartoll.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird how after something happens much like the bible code comes afterwards….



They work on gematria. It's the same with sports and the scores. All planned, nothing on TV is real. It's to brainwash society. I refuse to be a sheep


----------



## Samp3i

Oklahoma, abortion is not legal anymore, for what I have read. But you can still buy guns isn't it? 😂









						Oklahoma governor signs the nation's strictest abortion ban
					

Oklahoma now becomes the first state in the nation to effectively end availability of the procedure.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Samp3i

And I thought only retarded polish cunts could allow shit like this, nope.... America land of the free? Nope, land of the no abortion but we have guns 😂 loads of it.


----------



## Tisatix

Samp3i said:


> Oklahoma, abortion is not legal anymore, for what I have read. But you can still buy guns isn't it? 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma governor signs the nation's strictest abortion ban
> 
> 
> Oklahoma now becomes the first state in the nation to effectively end availability of the procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



Poor analogy here. You're saying all people who buy guns are using it to commit murder? Yeah, I could see more regulations on guns, but abortion is literally legal murder. I know the argument for special cases of rape and such ... but...


----------



## Tisatix

Samp3i said:


> And I thought only retarded polish cunts could allow shit like this, nope.... America land of the free? Nope, land of the no abortion but we have guns 😂 loads of it.



So, what about the baby that's being murdered? They have no freedom? A girl can sleep around and just receive an abortion. There's got to be a line here.


----------



## Samp3i

Tisatix said:


> Poor analogy here. You're saying all people who buy guns are using it to commit murder? Yeah, I could see more regulations on guns, but abortion is literally legal murder. I know the argument for special cases of rape and such ... but...


Abortion is legal murder 🤣 you were the one advocating for God in schools etc right? Not gonna debate with a fanatic of the little man up there in the sky. They should ban all religions and put you and all those cunts like you on a stake. So you can taste a bit of your own medicine  will not make you better but it would be fun.


----------



## Tisatix

Samp3i said:


> *Abortion is legal murder* 🤣 you were the one advocating for God in schools etc right? Not gonna debate with a fanatic of the little man up there in the sky. They should ban all religions and put you and all those cunts like you on a stake. So you can taste a bit of your own medicine  will not make you better but it would be fun.


What else would you call it? A human becomes human at the minute it is in the womb? Are you saying a fetus isn't a living human?


----------



## Samp3i

Tisatix said:


> So, what about the baby that's being murdered? They have no freedom? A girl can sleep around and just receive an abortion. There's got to be a line here.


There is no baby you cunt


----------



## Tisatix

Samp3i said:


> There is no baby you cunt


LMAO what???


----------



## Samp3i

Tisatix said:


> What else would you call it? A human becomes human at the minute it is in the womb? Are you saying a fetus isn't a living human?


You are not a living human being, imagine a fetus in the first few weeks.


----------



## Tisatix

Samp3i said:


> You are not a living human being, imagine a fetus in the first few weeks.


You are living , this is false. 

And no, I don't believe religion should be FORCED in school . however, I don't believe religious freedom should be taken away either


----------



## Achillesking

Tisatix said:


> So, what about the baby that's being murdered? They have no freedom? A girl can sleep around and just receive an abortion. There's got to be a line here.


God are you a douchebag for this statement. Congrats


----------



## Achillesking

Tisatix said:


> Poor analogy here. You're saying all people who buy guns are using it to commit murder? Yeah, I could see more regulations on guns, but abortion is literally legal murder. I know the argument for special cases of rape and such ... but...


Ok so what about that someone who was raped ? Should they be forced to keep a child?


----------



## Tisatix

Achillesking said:


> Ok so what about that someone who was raped ? Should they be forced to keep a child?



I still can't answer that because it's an iffy type situation and I am a douchebag. The thing I say is that everything happens for a reason. Maybe if the women delivers she can put the baby up for adoption. Now that child grows up as a top predator/rapist hunter.


----------



## Tisatix

Achillesking said:


> God are you a douchebag for this statement. Congrats


I am out of this thread. So , what if I THINK THE OPPOSITE SIDE IS THE DOUCHEBAG? Abortion is a pretty violent practice .... no? Not saying you are, but I have my own belief too


----------



## Tisatix

Oh and I was against abortion before I even found God

The argument was a comparison between abortion to legalization of guns

apples to oranges


----------



## Achillesking

Tisatix said:


> You are living , this is false.
> 
> And no, I don't believe religion should be FORCED in school . however, I don't believe religious freedom should be taken away either


I'm a man of god . Greek Catholic. Raised in church raised my daughters in the church but who are you or anyone else to tell someone what to do with their body?? Fuckin junkie scum pimping their kids out for dope. Fuckin fathers/mothers  molesting their Own kids. You don't think those children would've been better off terminated ? Will Jesus save them ?? Or will you and parish come rescue them and raise them as your own ??


----------



## Achillesking

Tisatix said:


> I am out of this thread. So , what if I THINK THE OPPOSITE SIDE IS THE DOUCHEBAG? Abortion is a pretty violent practice .... no? Not saying you are, but I have my own belief too


No you can have your own beliefs Your a man you have that right. But don't say a woman sleeps around bullshit .


----------



## Tisatix

Achillesking said:


> I'm a man of god . Greek Catholic. Raised in church raised my daughters in the church but who are you or anyone else to tell someone what to do with their body?? Fuckin junkie scum pimping their kids out for dope. Fuckin fathers/mothers  molesting their Own kids. You don't think those children would've been better off terminated ? Will Jesus save them ?? Or will you and parish come rescue them and raise them as your own ??



Greek catholicism is corrupt


----------



## Tisatix

Achillesking said:


> No you can have your own beliefs Your a man you have that right. But don't say a woman sleeps around bullshit .



I'm not judging them , but I don't feel like they should just be able to abort a child by a poor choice .


----------



## Achillesking

Tisatix said:


> I still can't answer that because it's an iffy type situation and I am a douchebag. The thing I say is that everything happens for a reason. Maybe if the women delivers she can put the baby up for adoption. Now that child grows up as a top predator/rapist hunter.





Tisatix said:


> I'm not judging them , but I don't feel like they should just be able to abort a child by a poor choice .


Not all abortion is due to poor choices. Medical issues. Rape. Incest. Drugs. Many reasons. I personally would not be ok with my wife and now my daughters having an abortion outside of rape but I do not think anyone esp a state should control that decision for anyone


----------



## Undecanator

I'd make a school shooting joke but...​...most of them are already dead


----------



## Tisatix

Undecanator said:


> I'd make a school shooting joke but...​...most of them are already dead



Lol

I'm surprised we're not seeing more grocery store and gas station shootings due to inflation


----------



## Tisatix

Achillesking said:


> Not all abortion is due to poor choices. Medical issues. Rape. Incest. Drugs. Many reasons. I personally would not be ok with my wife and now my daughters having an abortion outside of rape but I do not think anyone esp a state should control that decision for anyone


It’s a hard one for me to answer myself . I kind of mentioned how I feel above. Everyone has some sort of a purpose


----------



## Undecanator

Tisatix said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm surprised we're not seeing more grocery store and gas station shootings due to inflation


I think I’ll aim for a different crowd


----------



## Tisatix

@Achillesking and my apologies man on making the “sleeping around” comment. I wasn’t thinking when I commented that. I’m no perfect person and shouldn’t have put it that way


----------



## Tisatix

Undecanator said:


> I think I’ll aim for a different crowd


Should I warn Planet fitness?


----------



## Samp3i

Tisatix said:


> It’s a hard one for me to answer myself . I kind of mentioned how I feel above. Everyone has some sort of a purpose


Yours being a cunt I guess.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> I'm a man of god . Greek Catholic. Raised in church raised my daughters in the church but who are you or anyone else to tell someone what to do with their body?? Fuckin junkie scum pimping their kids out for dope. Fuckin fathers/mothers  molesting their Own kids. You don't think those children would've been better off terminated ? Will Jesus save them ?? Or will you and parish come rescue them and raise them as your own ??


This is wrong and it’s our fault as a society. 

But legal abortion wouldn’t solve this problem any more than banning guns would stop people from shooting other people.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is wrong and it’s our fault as a society.
> 
> But legal abortion wouldn’t solve this problem any more than banning guns would stop people from shooting other people.


It's not even the act of abortion itself that I'm supporting as I said personally it's not for me I just think don't think the government should control that is all. Especially is rape situations


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> It's not even the act of abortion itself that I'm supporting as I said personally it's not for me I just think don't think the government should control that is all. Especially is rape situations


Well, when the Supreme Court overturns Roe v Wade in the next couple weeks, the country will erupt in “mostly peaceful protests” again. 

Some kook will shoot a Supreme Court Justice, and the Biden Administration will consider it their duty to fill the seat with a radical left Justice and then the Roe v Wade reversal will be reversed and abortion will go even crazier. Oh and guns will be banned, they’ll call it the Clarence Thomas Bill Amendment after the Justice that will get assassinated by an AR15 (no doubt) wielded by a “white supremicist”. 

We are entirely fucked not even halfway thru this fucked up administration.


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, when the Supreme Court overturns Roe v Wade in the next couple weeks, the country will erupt in “mostly peaceful protests” again.
> 
> Some kook will shoot a Supreme Court Justice, and the Biden Administration will consider it their duty to fill the seat with a radical left Justice and then the Roe v Wade reversal will be reversed and abortion will go even crazier. Oh and guns will be banned, they’ll call it the Clarence Thomas Bill Amendment after the Justice that will get assassinated by an AR15 (no doubt) wielded by a “white supremicist”.
> 
> We are entirely fucked not even halfway thru this fucked up administration.


Worse administration in US history.


----------



## Send0

Well, this thread took a weird turn since last night.


----------



## jori

slicwilly2000 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the lack of Jesus in school.  Christianity is a fucked up religion.  Many of adults in the church I grew up in are in prison some for being pedophiles and molesting the youth.  I do agree that transgenderism is mental illness and should be treated as such.  I've known a few and they're pretty crazy beyond their belief that they are some other gender or both genders or gender fluid.  All I can think of beyond that is perhaps the kid was possessed by something.  There isn't much logical explanation for why someone would walk into a school and murder people.
> 
> Slic.


Christianity isn’t a fucked up religion, it’s the commercialization of it with churches and the whole pope system. Those are just money schemes and other methods of obtaining citizen exploitation and god knows what else.

This guy was possessed by something we call mental illness. 60% of transgender males consider suicide , and when they attempt it, 99% of them succeed in it. Nearly all transgender males have some form of BPD, Depression, some schizophrenic, Psychopaths, etc. Nearly all of them regret their surgeries as their mental state deteriorates post-op, meaning the severing of their genitals doesn’t fucking help. Who woulda thought cutting off your penis, shooting estrogen into your body, and wearing girl clothes while getting fucked in the ass by some 60 year old man doesn’t end up as a good and satisfying goal to reach in life?

This dirtbag scum of a human being shooter was no different. Some mentally fucked tranny with shit parents that let him dress as a woman and didn’t beat him enough as a kid. They probably didn’t get the fucker evaluated and at least medicated. Casual case of bad parenting

Boy, if I got my hands on that little fucker…


----------



## Send0

jori said:


> Christianity isn’t a fucked up religion, it’s the commercialization of it with churches and the whole pope system. Those are just money schemes and other methods of obtaining citizen exploitation and god knows what else.
> 
> This guy was possessed by something we call mental illness. 60% of transgender males consider suicide , and when they attempt it, 99% of them succeed in it. Nearly all transgender males have some form of BPD, Depression, some schizophrenic, Psychopaths, etc. Nearly all of them regret their surgeries as their mental state deteriorates post-op, meaning the severing of their genitals doesn’t fucking help. Who woulda thought cutting off your penis, shooting estrogen into your body, and wearing girl clothes while getting fucked in the ass by some 60 year old man doesn’t end up as a good and satisfying goal to reach in life?
> 
> This dirtbag scum of a human being shooter was no different. Some mentally fucked tranny with shit parents that let him dress as a woman and didn’t beat him enough as a kid. They probably didn’t get the fucker evaluated and at least medicated. Casual case of bad parenting
> 
> Boy, if I got my hands on that little fucker…


I'm not picking sides, but do you have a study to support your statistics / numbers you reference in your post?


----------



## TODAY

jori said:


> Christianity isn’t a fucked up religion, it’s the commercialization of it with churches and the whole pope system. Those are just money schemes and other methods of obtaining citizen exploitation and god knows what else.
> 
> This guy was possessed by something we call mental illness. 60% of transgender males consider suicide , and when they attempt it, 99% of them succeed in it. Nearly all transgender males have some form of BPD, Depression, some schizophrenic, Psychopaths, etc. Nearly all of them regret their surgeries as their mental state deteriorates post-op, meaning the severing of their genitals doesn’t fucking help. Who woulda thought cutting off your penis, shooting estrogen into your body, and wearing girl clothes while getting fucked in the ass by some 60 year old man doesn’t end up as a good and satisfying goal to reach in life?
> 
> This dirtbag scum of a human being shooter was no different. Some mentally fucked tranny with shit parents that let him dress as a woman and didn’t beat him enough as a kid. They probably didn’t get the fucker evaluated and at least medicated. Casual case of bad parenting
> 
> Boy, if I got my hands on that little fucker…


Except the shooter wasn't trans.

This was a 4chan hoax.


----------



## TODAY

It is interesting to observe how eager people are to disseminate easily disproven misinformation if it suits their bias


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> It is interesting to observe how eager people are to disseminate easily disproven misinformation if it suits their bias


I posted the trans pictures when I first saw them. I actually believed it was him. There was no “bias”.


----------



## TODAY

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I posted the trans pictures when I first saw them. I actually believed it was him. There was no “bias”.


you posted it prior to the the de-bunking, no?


----------



## GSgator

What REALLY Happened In Uvalde? (Ep. 1778) - The Dan Bongino
					

For show notes, visit https://bongino.com/ep-1778-what-really-happened-in-uvalde Check out our Clips channel for video highlights https://rumble.com/BonginoClips Sign up to receive Dan's daily newslet




					rumble.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

TODAY said:


> you posted it prior to the the de-bunking, no?


Yes. When I thought they were real.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I'm not picking sides, but do you have a study to support your statistics / numbers you reference in your post?


You are going to have to dig up wayyyyyy inside his ass to find this study.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I posted the trans pictures when I first saw them. I actually believed it was him. There was no “bias”.


but do you think your trans-gender bias led to you not questioning the authenticity?  I mean you question many other things said from sources, right?
We say this all the time about 'sources'. People choose to believe what they want but pre conceived notions and what they are used to hearing over and over tend to point them in one direction.


----------



## Achillesking

Tisatix said:


> @Achillesking and my apologies man on making the “sleeping around” comment. I wasn’t thinking when I commented that. I’m no perfect person and shouldn’t have put it that way


All good bro we are all entitled to our opinions. I just happen to fancy me a women who's "experienced"


----------



## GSgator

So you got a bunch of  armed and trained LEO  just standing there waiting for the smoke to clear. Then you have the left saying abolish the second amendment nobody needs guns. So who in the fuck is gonna protect us when we need it obviously the cops are gonna do it there’s proof right there. These ppl are fucking stupid this was one crazy ass person and gun owners shouldn’t  even be remotely mixed into this tragedy and when they try the ppl
that represent the majority need to tell them to shut the fuck up right then and there it’s time to stop beating around the bush. Our elected officials that are suppose to have our backs you know the blue collar tax paying hard working AMERICANS they don’t have our backs.


----------



## Swiper.

It’s obviously not a gun problem. guns and classrooms have been around for 246 years. the school shootings are recent in the past two decades or so. it’s mental health issues.


----------



## Swiper.

an option would be to privatize all the schools. that way they’d also have a monetary responsibility to keep their customers safe and have returning repeat customers(students)

it’s in the best interest and most profitable for a private school to protect their customers and to ensure repeat customers and to acquire more business(students).


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> but do you think your trans-gender bias led to you not questioning the authenticity?  I mean you question many other things said from sources, right?
> We say this all the time about 'sources'. People choose to believe what they want but pre conceived notions and what they are used to hearing over and over tend to point them in one direction.


No. Not at all. The source analogy? Really? You’re going to have to explain that sometime to me. I have no idea why that’s relevant to this. 

The pictures look very very very similar to the shooter.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

To the fucking retard anti-gun dipshits….









						West Virginia Woman Fatally Shoots Gunman Who Opened Fire on Party Guests
					

A female attendee of an outdoor party in West Virginia fatally shot a gunman who open-fired into a crowd of guests on Wednesday.




					news.yahoo.com
				




How many might have died if this lady wasn’t carrying??? THIS is what needs to happen. Criminals break laws. They don’t give a fuck. Knowing that other people might be carrying is a GREAT deterrent.


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> To the fucking retard anti-gun dipshits….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia Woman Fatally Shoots Gunman Who Opened Fire on Party Guests
> 
> 
> A female attendee of an outdoor party in West Virginia fatally shot a gunman who open-fired into a crowd of guests on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many might have died if this lady wasn’t carrying??? THIS is what needs to happen. Criminals break laws. They don’t give a fuck. Knowing that other people might be carrying is a GREAT deterrent.


Even if not a deterrent, at least you're not a sitting duck.


----------



## GSgator

Ppl won’t fuck with other ppl if they know they can handle themselves whether that’s lethal force or not this is just common sense. Nobody goes out and fucks with someone they might question  to be a threat right back. Arm all qualified citizens and loosen up these strict gun laws allow ppl to protect themselves and watch the crime go down. Also make the castle laws cover your vehicle and watch petty vehicle theft go down. Yes it’s time to take our streets back you want to commit the crime then IMO lethal force should be on the back of there minds . This shit is rampant in my state and the law makers aren’t helping us.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. Not at all. The source analogy? Really? You’re going to have to explain that sometime to me. I have no idea why that’s relevant to this.
> 
> The pictures look very very very similar to the shooter.
> 
> View attachment 22825


I don't mean steroid source. I mean when someone posts something from say MSM, you question it, right? I'm saying the optics look like since this fit the right sided political mindset you chose to believe it without questioning. Maybe this is true, maybe it isn't and sorry if I offended you.

I actually didn't question it either when you posted it. I figured the kid was already strange because of what he did. I was not surprised at the chance he had other behaviors different from most his age.

The narrative was transgender means you are mentally ill and mentally ill is normalized so this kid was given the rope to do what he did. I am not saying you said that but I have seen many others come to this conclusion.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> I don't mean steroid source. I mean when someone posts something from say MSM, you question it, right? I'm saying since this fit the right political mindset you chose to believe it without questioning.
> 
> I actually didn't question it either when you posted it. I figured the kid was already strange because of what he did. I was not surprised at the chance he had other behaviors different from most his age.
> 
> The narrative was transgender means you are mentally ill and mentally ill is normalized so this kid was given the rope to do what he did. I am not saying you said that but I have seen many others come to this conclusion.


I did say that too though. So I guess I fit the narrative. Oh well. I believe transgender IS a mental illness. It’s one that’s really popular right now for sure. 

It wasn’t a bias. It wasn’t an agenda. It was trying to find a motive or reason. Something that you will NEVER see on this case. They never release a reason. 

The MSM isn’t talking much about the fact this kid passed the background check either though. Isn’t that bias?


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I did say that too though. So I guess I fit the narrative. Oh well. I believe transgender IS a mental illness. It’s one that’s really popular right now for sure.
> 
> It wasn’t a bias. It wasn’t an agenda. It was trying to find a motive or reason. Something that you will NEVER see on this case. They never release a reason.
> 
> The MSM isn’t talking much about the fact this kid passed the background check either though. Isn’t that bias?


I edited the first part of my post. I don't know why you chose to believe the kid was transgender. It just looked in my opinion to be the reason why. I obviously don't know for sure. I am not you and I do not know exactly how you think.
So, apologies for that.


----------



## lifter6973

Also I really don't know what to think about transgender being a mental illness.
I mean it is something I do not understand at all. I also don't understand the preference for people to be gay either.

However, just because I don't understand it does not mean it is a mental illness.
I guess for me I don't care about it enough to try to understand it or have a stance on whether or not it is a mental illness.

I suppose if I had a close family member or friend who was either gay or transgender I may have a different mindset.

Kind of like someone who has been a victim or had a kid die in these shootings. The view can change a lot when it directly affects you. My heart goes out to those people. I can't imagine how their lives have been turned upside down.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> I edited the first part of my post. I don't know why you chose to believe the kid was transgender. It just looked in my opinion to be the reason why. I obviously don't know for sure. I am not you and I do not know exactly how you think.
> So, apologies for that.


This is why I thought:


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

lifter6973 said:


> Also I really don't know what to think about transgender being a mental illness.
> I mean it is something I do not understand at all. I also don't understand the preference for people to be gay either.
> 
> However, just because I don't understand it does not mean it is a mental illness.
> I guess for me I don't care about it enough to try to understand it or have a stance on whether or not it is a mental illness.
> 
> I suppose if I had a close family member or friend who was either gay or transgender I may have a different mindset.
> 
> Kind of like someone who has been a victim or had a kid die in these shootings. The view can change a lot when it directly affects you. My heart goes out to those people. I can't imagine how their lives have been turned upside down.


You understand it enough to gaslight me and make it seem like I have an agenda. 

Dude just looks a lot like the transgender kid. Simple fucking explanation. That’s it.


----------



## Freakmidd

It's time to stop allowing people to be victims their whole life as well.. they need to be held accountable for their actions from a young age.

"It's not their fault.. they have (insert issue here) syndrome" can not be allowed as an excuse..
We must all function in society regardless.. and if we can't, there has to be repercussions.


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is why I thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22831


If only GymRat79 wasn't banned. He could give us his professional opinion as a subject matter expert. 😅


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> Also I really don't know what to think about transgender being a mental illness.
> I mean it is something I do not understand at all. I also don't understand the preference for people to be gay either.
> 
> However, just because I don't understand it does not mean it is a mental illness.
> I guess for me I don't care about it enough to try to understand it or have a stance on whether or not it is a mental illness.
> 
> I suppose if I had a close family member or friend who was either gay or transgender I may have a different mindset.
> 
> Kind of like someone who has been a victim or had a kid die in these shootings. The view can change a lot when it directly affects you. My heart goes out to those people. I can't imagine how their lives have been turned upside down.


Trans usually is a bI product of mental illness.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Achillesking said:


> Trans usually is a bI product of mental illness.


You’re a far right winger now. Welcome to the club. 🙄


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a far right winger now. Welcome to the club. 🙄


I wanna play too!!! 

I have guns but I support universal health coverage in some capacity. 

What group am I in? 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Trans usually is a bI product of mental illness.


Serious question, how do we know which precedes the other? Do people have mental illness because of gender dysphoria, or do they have gender dysphoria because of mental illness?


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> I wanna play too!!!
> 
> I have guns but I support universal health coverage in some capacity.
> 
> What group am I in? 🤔🤔🤔


Shh.. we're talking trannies. Wait your turn! 😂


----------



## Achillesking

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a far right winger now. Welcome to the club. 🙄


I guess my childrens psychologist wife pushed me there w her agenda she learned after 8 years in college 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

CJ said:


> I wanna play too!!!
> 
> I have guns but I support universal health coverage in some capacity.
> 
> What group am I in? 🤔🤔🤔


Oh. If you own guns. That’s far right winger automatically. The health care doesn’t matter.


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> Shh.. we're talking trannies. Wait your turn! 😂


Fine, I support chicks with dicks too, but only the hot ones, not the gross ones. 😏


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Fine, I support chicks with dicks too, but only the hot ones, not the gross ones. 😏


I'll let you have them all buddy. I now christen you GymRat80. 😘


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> Serious question, how do we know which precedes the other? Do people have mental illness because of gender dysphoria, or do they have gender dysphoria because of mental illness?


According to her the mental illness comes first.


----------



## GSgator

When I saw those transgender pictures it all kinda made since to me. I guess my personal perspective  is not fair to transgenders but it was easier for me to make more sense of  how someone could do this horrible act .

I have a few gay friends and I wouldn’t even put them in the same category not even close
Hell my wife was in whatever mind set you want to call it but she was a lesbo when I met her our first date she brought her GF along being into someone that’s the same sex isn’t my thing. From what I gathered a transsexual thinks they are not in the right body and they are the opposite sex that doesn’t sound like a mentally stable person to me .There suicide rate is also really high even after transitioning over.


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> According to her the mental illness comes first.


I don't think anyone will ever really know. There are a few studies out there that show depression, anxiety, and suicidal thoughts were reduced by ~70% across the study participants after being given gender affirming hormones, or puberty blockers.

I don't feel there are enough studies out there, in enough depth, to say anything conclusively though. I was just wondering your thoughts, because I could see how this might be a chicken or the egg kind of scenario.


----------



## GSgator

They need to understand what their doing isn’t normal and they need to be open to negative attention and not get all but hurt and call others bigots and other names because there not accepted with open arms.

Dude with a beard and red tight mini skirt out in public is also doing it for attention and I personally will give them a WTF look am I racist or a bigot fuck no. Matter of fact I will also give a person with a 3 foot Mohawk probably the same look. I’m not a mean person and am against hurting ppls feeling so I would keep my comments to myself it’s a free country express yourself how the fuck ever you want just be open to all reactions both positive and negative.

I think most of them are doing it for attention though. There’s a small population of legit Transgender ppl .


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> I don't think anyone will ever really know. There are a few studies out there that show depression, anxiety, and suicidal thoughts were reduced by ~70% across the study participants after being given gender affirming hormones, or puberty blockers.
> 
> I don't feel there aren't enough studies out there, in enough depth, to say anything conclusively though. I was just wondering your thoughts, because I could see how this might be a chicken or the egg kind of scenario.


Yea I don't know man I'm just going off what she has said to me. I'm sure I can ask her to go into more detail and break it down. She specializes in children and sexual traumas and has her own practice for 15 years. As we speak she is at Rutgers university  as part of group helping the child psychology department develop some things. So she's pretty well respected in her field


----------



## shackleford

GSgator said:


> So you got a bunch of  armed and trained LEO  just standing there waiting for the smoke to clear. Then you have the left saying abolish the second amendment nobody needs guns. So who in the fuck is gonna protect us when we need it obviously the cops are gonna do it there’s proof right there. These ppl are fucking stupid this was one crazy ass person and gun owners shouldn’t  even be remotely mixed into this tragedy and when they try the ppl
> that represent the majority need to tell them to shut the fuck up right then and there it’s time to stop beating around the bush. Our elected officials that are suppose to have our backs you know the blue collar tax paying hard working AMERICANS they don’t have our backs.


i guess they'll want to out law cars. and knives. and fertilizer. and shoestrings. and rope. and eventually they're gonna start cutting off peoples hands at birth. you know, cause they all kill people.

not to mention soda, alcohol, red meat, white meat, beating your meat, sugar, tobacco. but fuck it, let give em a safe space to shoot up their drugs.

i think i got off track, but you know what i'm saying. they focus on the wrong thing alot.


----------



## GSgator

shackleford said:


> i guess they'll want to out law cars. and knives. and fertilizer. and shoestrings. and rope. and eventually they're gonna start cutting off peoples hands at birth. you know, cause they all kill people.
> 
> not to mention soda, alcohol, red meat, white meat, beating your meat, sugar, tobacco. but fuck it, let give em a safe space to shoot up their drugs.
> 
> i think i got off track, but you know what i'm saying. they focus on the wrong thing alot.


I can get on board with the cars so can the mothers against drunk drivers  problem solved man that’s was fucking easy. We all can take the bus to work starting Nov 1st when the ban takes place ok what’s next we are on a roll lol.


----------



## shackleford

GSgator said:


> I can get on board with the cars so can the mothers against drunk drivers  problem solved man that’s was fucking easy. We all can take the bus to work starting Nov 1st when the ban takes place ok what’s next we are on a roll lol.


dont forget the increased taxes to bolster the public transportation in less served areas. hope you werent too attached to that paycheck every week.


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> I'm not picking sides, but do you have a study to support your statistics / numbers you reference in your post?


Of course he doesn't 🤣


----------



## Samp3i

CJ said:


> Fine, I support chicks with dicks too, but only the hot ones, not the gross ones. 😏


I like to expand that to the whole human population. Don't see why we do have to keep all these ugly motherfuckers around, world is going to shit anyway, at least we can die on a land full of beautiful ppl with 80% of them not able to do nothing except maybe fuck eachother.

I believe I just created a brilliant idea for the movie of the century! Damn it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Samp3i said:


> I like to expand that to the whole human population. Don't see why we do have to keep all these ugly motherfuckers around, world is going to shit anyway, at least we can die on a land full of beautiful ppl with 80% of them not able to do nothing except maybe fuck eachother.
> 
> I believe I just created a brilliant idea for the movie of the century! Damn it


Another Nazi Concentration Camp movie? Keep the white, blond, and blue-eyed people and kill the less desirables?


----------



## CJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Another Nazi Concentration Camp movie? Keep the white, blond, and blue-eyed people and kill the less desirables?


Brunettes are fine too, burn the soulless redheads though.


----------



## Samp3i

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Another Nazi Concentration Camp movie? Keep the white, blond, and blue-eyed people and kill the less desirables?


Why do you think there aren't beautiful black ppl? Or beautiful dark hair person? Or beautiful Indian ppl? 

From your reply we can already tell where you stand, you must be ugly, inside.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Samp3i said:


> Why do you think there aren't beautiful black ppl? Or beautiful dark hair person? Or beautiful Indian ppl?
> 
> From your reply we can already tell where you stand, you must be ugly, inside.


C’mon man. It was a “meant nothing” post. 

Hitler wanted to keep the “beautiful people”.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Samp3i said:


> Why do you think there aren't beautiful black ppl? Or beautiful dark hair person? Or beautiful Indian ppl?
> 
> From your reply we can already tell where you stand, you must be ugly, inside.


This is a totally shit response from you. Passive-aggressive is for pussies. Gaslighting to make up for a lack of any point whatsoever.


----------



## Samp3i

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> C’mon man. It was a “meant nothing” post.
> 
> Hitler wanted to keep the “beautiful people”.


🤣 Hitler was a douche


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Samp3i said:


> 🤣 Hitler was a douche


That’s an understatement. Lol.


----------



## Samp3i

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is a totally shit response from you. Passive-aggressive is for pussies. Gaslighting to make up for a lack of any point whatsoever.



Man I'm many things but not passive aggressive.

I would burn the whole world if I could, with me in it clearly. 

I fucking despise the whole lot of you all. Fucking professors of what's right and wrong, on who's mad or not, I would love to live the way many of you lives, with so strong convinction on everything without an inch of a doubt, full of so fucking much 

You are all the same, I see no difference from you or some of those aggressive transgender, you are all screaming monkeys.

All so sure about your rightfull position in this world.


I believe BB forum should stick to BB, I like many of you while talking anything related to training or AAS etc. Few are even very intelligent and acculturated persons... But when I start reading politics view of the many a flamethrower is not enough.

Gaslighting ppl is not different from how many of you speaks of other persons that are different from you.


----------



## lifter6973

Samp3i said:


> Man I'm many things but not passive aggressive.
> 
> I would burn the whole world if I could, with me in it clearly.
> 
> I fucking despise the whole lot of you all. Fucking professors of what's right and wrong, on who's mad or not, I would love to live the way many of you lives, with so strong convinction on everything without an inch of a doubt, full of so fucking much
> 
> You are all the same, I see no difference from you or some of those aggressive transgender, you are all screaming monkeys.
> 
> All so sure about your rightfull position in this world.
> 
> 
> I believe BB forum should stick to BB, I like many of you while talking anything related to training or AAS etc. Few are even very intelligent and acculturated persons... But when I start reading politics view of the many a flamethrower is not enough.
> 
> Gaslighting ppl is not different from how many of you speaks of other persons that are different from you.


While I agree with a lot of this I dont think everyone here is like this at all. There are smart people here and you can tell who is smart and who is not rather easily.

Sometimes ego can hide smarts. Many of us like to think our opinions are the only correct ones. I do not fully understand the opinions of others that are completely opposite of mine but I do understand that they fully believe what they say just like I believe what I say.

Strength in numbers I guess, however on a bb forum, these numbers don't represent the world population. That being said, the last presidential vote shows us the 2 major ways of thinking seem to be close to 50-50 in the US.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Samp3i said:


> 🤣 Hitler was a douche



I bet most only know what the Jewish media and text-books taught us about Hitler.
I think they skipped the part of Germans being locked out of the Jewish banks to be starved off because Jews didn't like the Germans? We are fed the Jew-media narrative and most buy it right up without thought.  Not saying Hitler is innocent (of course not he snapped) but he was also pushed to the brink by the Jews. They conveniently leave that part out...


----------



## Swiper.

“West Virginia woman with pistol shoots, kills man firing at graduation party: 'Saved several lives'”


“A woman in West Virginia fatally shot a man Wednesday night who had begun firing an AR-15-style rifle into a crowd of dozens. 

Charleston Police identified the man as 37-year-old Dennis Butler. 

The people were attending a birthday and graduation party outside a Renaissance Circle apartment complex. 

Butler had been at the apartment complex earlier in the evening in a vehicle and was warned to slow down because children were playing, according to authorities. 

He left but later returned and parked in front of the complex before shooting.

The woman was attending the West Virginia party. She drew a pistol and fired on Butler. 


The woman then waited for police to arrive, and she and several witnesses have cooperated with the investigation. 

"Instead of running from the threat, she engaged with the threat and saved several lives last night," Chief of Detectives Tony Hazelett told news outlets Thursday.


Hazelett said no charges would be filed against the woman.

In an interview with MetroNews' "Talkline" Thursday, Police Chief Tyke Hunt said Butler was a convicted felon who had "been to prison a few times." 

Hunt said Butler illegally possessed the gun he fired, adding the matter was still under investigation. 

WSAZ said the Kanawha County Prosecutor’s Office is investigating. 

The Associated Press contributed to this report.”






						West Virginia woman with pistol shoots, kills man firing at graduation party: 'Saved several lives' | Fox News
					

A man who opened fire into a crowd of Charleston, West Virginia, partygoers was shot and killed by a woman on Wednesday. The woman has not been charged, according to police.




					www.foxnews.com
				





there’s a lot of stories like this that the media doesn’t report on because it doesn’t fit their agenda.


----------



## Samp3i

Swiper. said:


> “West Virginia woman with pistol shoots, kills man firing at graduation party: 'Saved several lives'”
> 
> 
> “A woman in West Virginia fatally shot a man Wednesday night who had begun firing an AR-15-style rifle into a crowd of dozens.
> 
> Charleston Police identified the man as 37-year-old Dennis Butler.
> 
> The people were attending a birthday and graduation party outside a Renaissance Circle apartment complex.
> 
> Butler had been at the apartment complex earlier in the evening in a vehicle and was warned to slow down because children were playing, according to authorities.
> 
> He left but later returned and parked in front of the complex before shooting.
> 
> The woman was attending the West Virginia party. She drew a pistol and fired on Butler.
> 
> 
> The woman then waited for police to arrive, and she and several witnesses have cooperated with the investigation.
> 
> "Instead of running from the threat, she engaged with the threat and saved several lives last night," Chief of Detectives Tony Hazelett told news outlets Thursday.
> 
> 
> Hazelett said no charges would be filed against the woman.
> 
> In an interview with MetroNews' "Talkline" Thursday, Police Chief Tyke Hunt said Butler was a convicted felon who had "been to prison a few times."
> 
> Hunt said Butler illegally possessed the gun he fired, adding the matter was still under investigation.
> 
> WSAZ said the Kanawha County Prosecutor’s Office is investigating.
> 
> The Associated Press contributed to this report.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia woman with pistol shoots, kills man firing at graduation party: 'Saved several lives' | Fox News
> 
> 
> A man who opened fire into a crowd of Charleston, West Virginia, partygoers was shot and killed by a woman on Wednesday. The woman has not been charged, according to police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there’s a lot of stories like this that the media doesn’t report on because it doesn’t fit their agenda.


Yeah let's forget the part were a guy that was a convicted felon with multiple trip to jail, had an AR-15 in his possession 😂

I wonder how that happened.... MAYBE because you can buy guns like it's candies in USA? 

And don't bring up the criminals have special ways of getting guns bla bla bla.

REAL CRIMINALS don't shoot for fun on ppl and they do have way of getting guns but sure as hell they will not waste their fucking gun on shite like this... UNLESS getting a gun it's a wall in the park and then anyone can be called a criminal even a fucking methead and can shoot ppl up just because you know... I have got a gun.


So excuse me but your narrative doesn't strike me as: wow possession of gun is gonna save my ass.

But more: how the fuck he had an AR-15!


----------



## TODAY

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I bet most only know what the Jewish media and text-books taught us about Hitler.
> I think they skipped the part of Germans being locked out of the Jewish banks to be starved off because Jews didn't like the Germans? We are fed the Jew-media narrative and most buy it right up without thought.  Not saying Hitler is innocent (of course not he snapped) but he was also pushed to the brink by the Jews. They conveniently leave that part out...


Right...

Because economic restrictions justify genocide.

Gotcha.


----------



## Samp3i

TODAY said:


> Right...
> 
> Because economic restrictions justify genocide.
> 
> Gotcha.


I wanted to answer his comment but then I just realized that you don't argue with retardiness, it's a lose battle. Just let it be.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I bet most only know what the Jewish media and text-books taught us about Hitler.
> I think they skipped the part of Germans being locked out of the Jewish banks to be starved off because Jews didn't like the Germans? We are fed the Jew-media narrative and most buy it right up without thought.  Not saying Hitler is innocent (of course not he snapped) but he was also pushed to the brink by the Jews. They conveniently leave that part out...


why not just kill the bankers then ? Even the kids gotta go in the oven right..


----------



## jori

Send0 said:


> I'm not picking sides, but do you have a study to support your statistics / numbers you reference in your post?


Clinical psychology 101. It’s all available online. Stats vary from study to study and as time changes. Check this out:








						Suicidality Among Transgender Youth: Elucidating the Role of Interpersonal Risk Factors - PubMed
					

Data indicate that 82% of transgender individuals have considered killing themselves and 40% have attempted suicide, with suicidality highest among transgender youth. Using minority stress theory and the interpersonal theory of suicide, this study aims to better understand suicide risk among...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## jori

TODAY said:


> Except the shooter wasn't trans.
> 
> This was a 4chan hoax.





			https://nypost.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2022/05/school-shooting-014-2.jpg
		


This guy looks pretty fuckin queer to me lol. Definitely on his way to being some non-binary creature of sorts. Don’t have problems with trans people in general, it’s just this guy deserves every insult thrown at him since he’s human scum.

Regardless, this dude clearly had mental issues and was combative with his classmates in every sense of the way, he was weird as hell, and there were plenty of signs to suggest this guy was gonna do some crazy shit. But media won’t tell you this guy had mental issues. “There are no records of any mental illnesses with the shooter” means that neither of his parents gave a shit about their stupid kid to evaluate his retarded ass and instead took the backseat. I feel awful for the innocent students, and I hope his family suffers the guilt for not raising their son properly and giving him help. This is a little more than just parenting though. It also ties in with social media and the way the world works and society and shitty school systems.


----------



## GSgator

jori said:


> Clinical psychology 101. It’s all available online. Stats vary from study to study and as time changes. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suicidality Among Transgender Youth: Elucidating the Role of Interpersonal Risk Factors - PubMed
> 
> 
> Data indicate that 82% of transgender individuals have considered killing themselves and 40% have attempted suicide, with suicidality highest among transgender youth. Using minority stress theory and the interpersonal theory of suicide, this study aims to better understand suicide risk among...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


That’s fucked up the powers at be are supporting this movement 4 out of 10 tran kids have attempted suicide. What a huge number that’s very troublesome to hear and this is OK and acceptable I’m really not shocked with the America last agenda this administration‘s been pushing .


----------



## jori

TODAY said:


> Except the shooter wasn't trans.
> 
> This was a 4chan hoax.


“The younger Ramos reportedly had a poor relationship with his mother and had dropped out of high school ahead of his graduation this year. His father admitted he had not spent much time with him lately because he was employed outside Uvalde—he digs holes around utility poles for inspection—and because of the pandemic.” - https://www.thedailybeast.com/fathe...alvador-ramos-says-he-shouldve-just-killed-me

Shocker too. But mainstream won’t say this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Samp3i said:


> Man I'm many things but not passive aggressive.
> 
> I would burn the whole world if I could, with me in it clearly.
> 
> I fucking despise the whole lot of you all. Fucking professors of what's right and wrong, on who's mad or not, I would love to live the way many of you lives, with so strong convinction on everything without an inch of a doubt, full of so fucking much
> 
> You are all the same, I see no difference from you or some of those aggressive transgender, you are all screaming monkeys.
> 
> All so sure about your rightfull position in this world.
> 
> 
> I believe BB forum should stick to BB, I like many of you while talking anything related to training or AAS etc. Few are even very intelligent and acculturated persons... But when I start reading politics view of the many a flamethrower is not enough.
> 
> Gaslighting ppl is not different from how many of you speaks of other persons that are different from you.


So don’t drift out of the BB part of the forum??? I dunno why you can’t control your emotions enough to speak respectfully but it sounds like a YOU problem. 

It’s wrong for me (and evidently others too) to have “strong convictions” but it’s ok for you to have your own set of convictions that enable you to then lecture us and at the same time “hate” all of us. 

Point to any part of my post history where I haven’t been respectful to members. The only time I’m disrespectful is to trolls, sources or guys that can’t keep their feelings under control. 

You got issues if you think that ANY of this is “wrong”. It’s all opinions on the internet. Wtf. Is it worth getting so irate about that to burn relationships? There’s such a thing as “agree to disagree” but nope, you gotta exceed that, spaz out and release your emotions showing everyone who you really are. 

So you’ll excuse me when I don’t think anything about your posts. They’re vomit on the screen as far as I’m concerned and I’ll scroll right by. But thinking that you are somehow above everyone here, and yet STAYING here is hypocritical as fuck.


----------



## Send0

jori said:


> Clinical psychology 101. It’s all available online. Stats vary from study to study and as time changes. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suicidality Among Transgender Youth: Elucidating the Role of Interpersonal Risk Factors - PubMed
> 
> 
> Data indicate that 82% of transgender individuals have considered killing themselves and 40% have attempted suicide, with suicidality highest among transgender youth. Using minority stress theory and the interpersonal theory of suicide, this study aims to better understand suicide risk among...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





GSgator said:


> That’s fucked up the powers at be are supporting this movement 4 out of 10 tran kids have attempted suicide. What a huge number that’s very troublesome to hear and this is OK and acceptable I’m really not shocked with the America last agenda this administration‘s been pushing .



There's no control in that study. They don't discuss how much of the suicidal thoughts and behavior are related to gender dysphoria vs other reasons. The duration of time is only 6 months... can you really say something is normal when looking at a 6 month window in children and teenagers? The body is going through so many changes during this time... it's something that really requires years of monitoring and review.

Was there substance abuse, or other kinds of abuse, involved in their lives? How about support structure... did they have one?

How do things change for these people when they are given puberty blockers or gender affirming hormone therapy? Did suicide rates go up or down?

There are studies that cover all these things and more. You can't just Google "transgender suicide pubmed" and post up the first link you find. The way a study is constructed will either give it merit, or make it complete garbage. In this case, the abstract you linked is garbage.

Transgender people do have higher rates of suicide; and I would say those numbers are significant scientifically, but the abstract appears to have cherry picked a very small sample size for a short duration of time, with no control or variables documented... or the outcome from those controls and variables to compare against.

Learn to understand studies, and why some are constructed in a way that gives the results merit and how others are constructed so poorly that their results and discussion end up being complete garbage.

This is actually a full study, and not just an abstract. It follows nearly 8300 trans individuals (male and female) over the course of 20 years. There are still things I would have liked for them to have included in the study, such as outside factors that influenced suicide, but this is a better constructed study than the one you linked.

For reference, the control in this study is the rest of the dutch population that is not transgender.









						Trends in suicide death risk in transgender people: results from the Amsterdam Cohort of Gender Dysphoria study (1972–2017)
					

This study explored the overall suicide death rate, the incidence over time, and the stage in transition where suicide deaths were observed in transgender people.A chart study, including all 8263 referrals to our clinic since 1972. Information on death ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## GSgator

I’ll find a study this one is half assed  but backs up most of what I’ve read regarding there suicide rates . Also are you saying I can’t read or understand a study ??


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> I’ll find a study this one is half assed  but backs up most of what I’ve read regarding there suicide rates . Also are you saying I can’t read or understand a study ??


I said exactly what I wrote, and did not imply anything outside of that.

Also my response was a reply to jori. I only quoted you because you replied to him.

A halfed ass study that backs up your claims. Say that out loud and ask yourself if that's how we confirm things. Not being an ass, just driving a point.

Like I said in my post, the rates are higher than the rest of the population, but it's not what the study linked by jori makes it out to be. Nor does it have a control, or underlying conditions documented as the primary driver for suicide. It looks at a demographic and says ah-ha.. suicide!

It also limits it to only a 6 month time frame in a child/teenagers life. I had a lot of fucked up thoughts as a teenager. Part of it environmental, part of it because my body was going through changes. Not the best demographic or time span to draw anything conclusive.

These are my points. It has nothing to do with your specific ability to read a study. I'm only pointing out why the study that jori linked is trash.


----------



## GSgator

I wasn’t writing a paper based off of that study I found it to be alarming this current administration is pushing this transgender movement  with there higher suicide rates. Are we going to turn this into a shit throwing Contest like everything else around here.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> I wasn’t writing a paper based off of that study I found it to be alarming this current administration is pushing this transgender moment with there higher suicide rates. Read more into were I’m actually going in my response


Again, why do transgenders have higher suicide rates? Do suicide rates improve with puberty blockers or gender affirming hormones? Is it the gender dysphoria that is leading to suicide, or is it suicidal thoughts leading to gender dysphoria? Or are there other outside influences that are driving suicide, and transgender is just a coincidental overlap?

I'm not going to read into anything. I'm speaking to questions and facts, and not my feelings towards an administration or towards transgender people.

It doesn't even matter for this topic, because it's been proven the shooter in Uvalde wasn't transgender. So why is this even a topic that needs to be debated in this particular thread?


----------



## jori

Send0 said:


> Again, why do transgenders have higher suicide rates? Do suicide rates improve with puberty blockers or gender affirming hormones? Is it the gender dysphoria that is leading to suicide, or is it suicidal thoughts leading to gender dysphoria? Or are there other outside influences that are driving suicide, and transgender is just a coincidental overlap?
> 
> I'm not going to read into anything. I'm speaking to questions and facts, and not my feelings towards an administration or towards transgender people.
> 
> It doesn't even matter for this topic, because it's been proven the shooter in Uvalde wasn't transgender. So why is this even a topic that needs to be debated in this particular thread?


Alright man, you’re just moronic for a plethora of reasons.

First, the study you referenced is in a CLINICAL setting, meaning that the clinic used data of their patients and not of the general populous like many of these other studies. It’s an extremely small group, but more importantly, of course the suicide rates in said study will be lower. They are getting clinical therapy and psychiatric treatment as well as hormone therapy and whatnot. That’s like saying “well schizophrenic people are totally fine because they have a low suicide rate look at this study” when mentioning a study that only surveys people who are getting proper clinical treatment. The study I used just took a broad generalization regardless of clinical help or not. I push and urge that transgender people get clinical treatment, and I assume you’re arguing that I’m not for that? Lol. Please, read your studies more thoroughly and don’t assume I’m bashing them. I’m saying they have a much greater risk of suicide and it needs to be addressed, not thrown to the side…


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> Again, why do transgenders have higher suicide rates? Do suicide rates improve with puberty blockers or gender affirming hormones? Is it the gender dysphoria that is leading to suicide, or is it suicidal thoughts leading to gender dysphoria?
> 
> I'm not going to read into anything. I'm speaking to questions and facts, and not my feelings towards an administration or towards transgender people.
> 
> It doesn't even matter for this topic, because it's been proven the shooter in Uvalde wasn't transgender. So why is this even a topic that needs to be debated in this particular thread?


I honestly don’t know man im just pointing fingers that was my entire point of my post . That’s why I questioned  your response in regard of me learning to read a study. Half ass study or not that would have not change my response .


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> I honestly don’t know man im just pointing fingers that was my entire point of my post . That’s why I questions your response in regard of me learning to read a study. Half ass study or not that would have not change my response .


Would you use flawed studies to support your claims on other topics?

Would you use studies you acknowledge as being flawed or half assed related to PEDs, or related to your health in general, to make medical decisions?


----------



## Send0

jori said:


> Alright man, you’re just moronic for a plethora of reasons.
> 
> First, the study you referenced is in a CLINICAL setting, meaning that the clinic used data of their patients and not of the general populous like many of these other studies. It’s an extremely small group, but more importantly, of course the suicide rates in said study will be lower. They are getting clinical therapy and psychiatric treatment as well as hormone therapy and whatnot. That’s like saying “well schizophrenic people are totally fine because they have a low suicide rate look at this study” when mentioning a study that only surveys people who are getting proper clinical treatment. The study I used just took a broad generalization regardless of clinical help or not. I push and urge that transgender people get clinical treatment, and I assume you’re arguing that I’m not for that? Lol. Please, read your studies more thoroughly and don’t assume I’m bashing them. I’m saying they have a much greater risk of suicide and it needs to be addressed, not thrown to the side…


I can see you play a doctor on the internet. Sorry sir, I wasn't aware of your credentials.

Seriously though, the study I linked still supports your claim of there being higher suicide rates among transgenders... It just isn't the giant 40% number that the flawed study referenced.

I read the study in full. I read lots of studies every day. I even participated as an assistant in several studies during my studies in college. I'm good bro, thanks.


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> Would you use flawed studies to support your claims on other topics?
> 
> Would you use studies you acknowledge as being flawed or half assed related to PEDs, or related to your health in general, to make medical decisions?


What are you talking about what claims did I make ? Dude your taking my comment WAY out of context . Name a topic and let me see how I would support it. Instead of assuming what  I would do because of one comment.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I’ll find a study, this one is half assed...





GSgator said:


> ... but backs up most of what I’ve read regarding there suicide rates.


🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔

Which side are you on?!? 

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> I said exactly what I wrote, and did not imply anything outside of that.
> 
> Also my response was a reply to jori. I only quoted you because you replied to him.
> 
> A halfed ass study that backs up your claims. Say that out loud and ask yourself if that's how we confirm things. Not being an ass, just driving a point.
> 
> Like I said in my post, the rates are higher than the rest of the population, but it's not what the study linked by jori makes it out to be. Nor does it have a control, or underlying conditions documented as the primary driver for suicide. It looks at a demographic and says ah-ha.. suicide!
> 
> It also limits it to only a 6 month time frame in a child/teenagers life. I had a lot of fucked up thoughts as a teenager. Part of it environmental, part of it because my body was going through changes. Not the best demographic or time span to draw anything conclusive.
> 
> These are my points. It has nothing to do with your specific ability to read a study. I'm only pointing out why the study that jori linked is trash.


I had a lot of fucked up thoughts as a teenager too…. But I NEVER looked down at my cock and balls and said “you’re the problem”. 

I think the point is that a lot of these people are fucked up before, during and after but now they are fucked up as the opposite sex which makes them REALLY fucked up. 

I have a cousin that was a lesbian in college. It turned out to be an “experimental” phase. Teenagers aren’t fully mature enough to make these types of decisions.


----------



## GSgator

They show the suicide numbers are super high in transgender‘s .


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> What are you talking about what claims did I make ? Dude your taking my comment WAY out of context . Name a topic and let me see how I would support it. Instead of assuming what  I would do because of one comment.


I am asking you questions because your responses to me don't make sense. Please calm down, as I promise I am not picking on you. I truly actually don't give a shit about the transgender suicide thing. It's more that I'm shocked that you seem to be leaning so hard on flawed studies in general. There are better studies that still support the notion of suicide rates being higher in transgenders.

Here is what I keep seeing that raises an eyebrow. I'm fine with you reaching the same conclusion, I'm bothered that you seem to be good with leaning on a half assed study to base it off of when there are so many other well designed studies.



GSgator said:


> Half ass study or not that would have not change my response .





GSgator said:


> I’ll find a study this one is half assed but backs up most of what I’ve read regarding there suicide rates .


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> They show the suicide numbers are super high in transgender‘s .


Obviously, and I said that is true several times in my replies.

I'm attacking the poor study that was linked, and the ridiculous number they came out with as a result. I'm not attacking the fact that suicide rates are indeed higher.

Again, this shooter wasn't even transgender. Why is this being argued here at all?


----------



## GSgator

Ok one last time I was making a comment on both studies show a high suicide rate and I made a comment in regards of how fucked up it is they are pushing this movement. I quoted the first study I wasn’t supporting it  I was using it to make my point


----------



## TomJ

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had a lot of fucked up thoughts as a teenager too…. But I NEVER looked down at my cock and balls and said “you’re the problem”.
> 
> I think the point is that a lot of these people are fucked up before, during and after but now they are fucked up as the opposite sex which makes them REALLY fucked up.
> 
> I have a cousin that was a lesbian in college. It turned out to be an “experimental” phase. Teenagers aren’t fully mature enough to make these types of decisions.




thats why their parents can make the decision for them while they are still at the age that they wont eat their brusel sprouts because they are "yucky" 

CHILDREN can barely dress themselves, they cant make catastrophic, life altering decisions like gender reassignment. And parents that ALLOW such a thing or even encourage such a thing should be in jail for child abuse. 

If an adult wants to transition, and it makes them happy, im all for it. Im big on personal happiness and it has ZERO impact on me. But the indoctrination through academia and the media should be criminal. 

Transgender is not normal, its not okay, and it should be discouraged on all fronts from a young age. Transgenderism is a SERIOUS mental illness and transitioning/surgery should be the absolute last resort to keep these poor people from offing themselves.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> Ok one last time I was making a comment on both studies both show a high suicide rate and I made a comment in regards of how fucked up it is they are pushing this movement.


Have you seen the studies that show suicide rates drop when transgender people are given puberty blockers or gender affirming hormones? If these studies are reproducible, and preferably in larger sample pool sizes, then is it an agenda or is it an actual health issue?

The second study is particularly interesting; as they go into socioeconomic status, parental support, geographic location and how laws factor into things, etc.

Findings in both studies find that gender affirming health care dramatically reduced depression and suicide.

Anyway.. contrary to how it seems I don't actually have an agenda and I don't actually care too much about this topic. I just find these things interesting specifically because there are so many factors at play outside of the one everyone focuses on. 









						Mental Health Outcomes in Transgender and Nonbinary Youths Receiving Gender-Affirming Care - PubMed
					

This study found that gender-affirming medical interventions were associated with lower odds of depression and suicidality over 12 months. These data add to existing evidence suggesting that gender-affirming care may be associated with improved well-being among TNB youths over a short period...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Mental Health Outcomes in Transgender and Nonbinary Youths Receiving Gender-Affirming Care - PubMed
					

This study found that gender-affirming medical interventions were associated with lower odds of depression and suicidality over 12 months. These data add to existing evidence suggesting that gender-affirming care may be associated with improved well-being among TNB youths over a short period...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> It doesn't even matter for this topic, because it's been proven the shooter in Uvalde wasn't transgender.* So why is this even a topic that needs to be debated in this particular thread?*


Why does a dog lick its own nuts?  Also, of course transgender suicide is being debated in this thread, we wouldn't want to stay on topic now would we?


----------



## Send0

TomJ said:


> thats why their parents can make the decision for them while they are still at the age that they wont eat their brusel sprouts because they are "yucky"
> 
> CHILDREN can barely dress themselves, they cant make catastrophic, life altering decisions like gender reassignment. And parents that ALLOW such a thing or even encourage such a thing should be in jail for child abuse.
> 
> If an adult wants to transition, and it makes them happy, im all for it. Im big on personal happiness and it has ZERO impact on me. But the indoctrination through academia and the media should be criminal.
> 
> Transgender is not normal, its not okay, and it should be discouraged on all fronts from a young age. Transgenderism is a SERIOUS mental illness and transitioning/surgery should be the absolute last resort to keep these poor people from offing themselves.


What if ignoring that child's plea, their gender dysphoria, leads to commiting suicide.

It seems really easy for people to label things as distinctly good and distinctly wrong. In my short 43 years of living, I've never seen the world work that simply.

What are your thoughts? Are things really black and white for you, or is it only specific topics like this one?

To be clear, because apparently I sound like I'm attacking people, I am not criticizing. I'm genuinely interested in understanding how other people see the world.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> What if ignoring that child's plea, their gender dysphoria, leads to commiting suicide.
> 
> It seems really easy for people to label things as distinctly good and distinctly wrong. In my short 43 years of living, I've never seen the world work that simply.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Are things really black and white for you, or is it only specific topics like this one?
> 
> To be clear, because apparently I sound like I'm attacking people, I am not criticizing. I'm genuinely interested in understanding how other people see the world.


Also to make sure I'm clear... I'm not suggesting that children should have free access to hormones. I don't believe that at all. So before someone twists my words... There it is.


----------



## GSgator

I appreciate these studies. We had a young family member sit us down to explain how her teacher told her out of the blue it’s ok if she feels like a boy. This is we’re my Opinion comes from in regards with them pushing this on kids. The suicide rate is just sad to see I’m coming from the side of this isn’t ok to be acceptable does this make since ?


----------



## NbleSavage

"_You say you'll change the constitution
Well, you know
We'd all love to change your head
You tell me it's the institution
Well, you know
You better free your mind instead_..."


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> What if ignoring that child's plea, their gender dysphoria, leads to commiting suicide.
> 
> It seems really easy for people to label things as distinctly good and distinctly wrong. In my short 43 years of living, I've never seen the world work that simply.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Are things really black and white for you, or is it only specific topics like this one?
> 
> To be clear, because apparently I sound like I'm attacking people, I am not criticizing. I'm genuinely interested in understanding how other people see the world.


Legal adult at 18 years old . A 3 grader shouldn’t have that choice especially when we know there’s outside influences


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> I appreciate these studies. We had a young family member sit us down to explain how her teacher told her out of the blue it’s ok if she feels like a boy. This is we’re my Opinion comes from in regards with them pushing this on kids. The suicide rate is just sad to see I’m coming from the side of this isn’t ok to be acceptable does this make since ?


Ah, I don't think teachers should be doing that. I do think that the school should have a person that children can talk to, that are trained to handle these types of conversations.. even then, I think parents should have to sign a permission slip to allow those types of discussions to happen with a counselor.

This might trap the kid so that they have no outlet, assuming the parents are not supportive, but I could never agree that leaving the parents out of the process is a good thing. 

I don't know what the right answer or balance would be. It's a hard topic in general.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I had a lot of fucked up thoughts as a teenager too…. But I NEVER looked down at my cock and balls and said “you’re the problem”.
> 
> I think the point is that a lot of these people are fucked up before, during and after but now they are fucked up as the opposite sex which makes them REALLY fucked up.
> 
> I have a cousin that was a lesbian in college. It turned out to be an “experimental” phase. Teenagers aren’t fully mature enough to make these types of decisions.


I agree. They aren't old enough to make these decisions that they quite possibly will regret down the road causing them even more issues. Many things for a teenager are just a phase.

However, the statement about you saying you never looked down at your cock and balls and blamed them that is not fair cuz you never seen your cocknballs.


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> Ah, I don't think teachers should be doing that. I do think that the school should have a person that children can talk to, that are trained to handle these types of conversations.. even then, I think parents should have to sign a permission slip to allow those types of discussions to happen with a counselor.
> 
> This might trap the kid so that they have no outlet, assuming the parents are not supportive, but I could never agree that leaving the parents out of the process is a good thing.
> 
> I don't know what the right answer or balance would be. It's a hard topic in general.


Amen I completely agree with this as well unfortunately not in all schools but some it’s playing out behind parents backs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Send0 said:


> What if ignoring that child's plea, their gender dysphoria, leads to commiting suicide.
> 
> It seems really easy for people to label things as distinctly good and distinctly wrong. In my short 43 years of living, I've never seen the world work that simply.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Are things really black and white for you, or is it only specific topics like this one?
> 
> To be clear, because apparently I sound like I'm attacking people, I am not criticizing. I'm genuinely interested in understanding how other people see the world.


You don’t have kids. I’ve watched kids make some dumb impulsive decisions. And they pass because there is a mature adult providing legitimate advice. 

I’m not qualified to speak on the trans issue as none of my kids has expressed any desire to be the opposite sex. I’m just speaking toward the impulsive decision making that is VERY common during childhood development. 

It’s pretty ironic that you have this view. You’re a mod on a bodybuilding site where we advise guys NOT to use hormones until after 26 years old when their endocrine system is fully developed. But puberty blockers are ok??? 🤔


----------



## Send0

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don’t have kids. I’ve watched kids make some dumb impulsive decisions. And they pass because there is a mature adult providing legitimate advice.
> 
> I’m not qualified to speak on the trans issue as none of my kids has expressed any desire to be the opposite sex. I’m just speaking toward the impulsive decision making that is VERY common during childhood development.
> 
> It’s pretty ironic that you have this view. You’re a mod on a bodybuilding site where we advise guys NOT to use hormones until after 26 years old when their endocrine system is fully developed. But puberty blockers are ok??? 🤔


Go back and quote the next post I replied to myself with. 😁


----------



## TomJ

Send0 said:


> What if ignoring that child's plea, their gender dysphoria, leads to commiting suicide.
> 
> It seems really easy for people to label things as distinctly good and distinctly wrong. In my short 43 years of living, I've never seen the world work that simply.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Are things really black and white for you, or is it only specific topics like this one?
> 
> To be clear, because apparently I sound like I'm attacking people, I am not criticizing. I'm genuinely interested in understanding how other people see the world.


I never said ignore. Like I said in my post, I believe gender reassignment should be an absolute last resort, its the nuclear option. 

Im of the belief that almost all cases of gender dysphoria stem from psychological traumas and issues, and in the very rare case, actual hormonal and physiological imbalances. 

Id like to see better research and education into the causes and treatments that dont involve encouraging mental illness. Im not saying this to be hateful or bigoted, but gender dysphoria is a mental illness, not a sexual preference, normal healthy people dont believe they should be the opposite gender. So I think the proper steps to treating these people successfully and safely, especially these confused kids, is to treat it as such instead of downplaying its severity or even glorifying it. 

Things are almost never black and white, however what is clear is that children do not have the mental capacity to make those kinds of decisions. If they are a suicide risk because of their dysphoria they need therapy, treatment, and root causes need to be addressed (trauma, abuse, hormonal imbalances, ect) not puberty blockers that will fuck them up for life.


----------



## Send0

Send0 said:


> Go back and quote the next post I replied to myself with. 😁


@BigBaldBeardGuy here.. I quoted the post immediately following the one you referenced.



Send0 said:


> Also to make sure I'm clear... I'm not suggesting that children should have free access to hormones. I don't believe that at all. So before someone twists my words... There it is.


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don’t have kids. I’ve watched kids make some dumb impulsive decisions. And they pass because there is a mature adult providing legitimate advice.
> 
> I’m not qualified to speak on the trans issue as none of my kids has expressed any desire to be the opposite sex. I’m just speaking toward the impulsive decision making that is VERY common during childhood development.
> 
> It’s pretty ironic that you have this view. You’re a mod on a bodybuilding site where we advise guys NOT to use hormones until after 26 years old when their endocrine system is fully developed. But puberty blockers are ok??? 🤔


Here we are talking about teenagers but remember the sec of health was talking about in a conference to give blockers before puberty. No bueno for me. That kid has no fucking clue.


----------



## TomJ

GSgator said:


> Amen I completely agree with this as well unfortunately not in all schools but some it’s playing out behind parents backs.


and here in lays 90% of the societal problems with america today. The liberal indoctrination through academia. 

I use the world liberal because its the only fitting one, im not on a side. My views generally fall right down the middle, maybe right leaning a it, but foundationally on personal liberty, and minimal govermental influence in our daily lives.


----------



## lifter6973

Here's my question. Do transgender issues exist really only in a minute population or is this being sensationalized?  Anyone have the numbers on how much more prevalent transgenders are today than say 20 years ago?


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> Here's my question. Do transgender issues exist really only in a minute population or is this being sensationalized?  Anyone have the numbers on how much more prevalent transgenders are today than say 20 years ago?


I would love to see this . All my opinions are based off of what I can see physically and dude there’s definitely some major changes with the kids I see these days.


----------



## TomJ

lifter6973 said:


> Here's my question. Do transgender issues exist really only in a minute population or is this being sensationalized?  Anyone have the numbers on how much more prevalent transgenders are today than say 20 years ago?


id also be interested in this data. 

my intuition would tell me they would be drastically elevated due to the progressive cultural climate weve nurtured over the last 20 years. 

The current culture of acceptance, and individuality, at the cost of mental health certainly has to have made it more prevelant


----------



## shackleford

lifter6973 said:


> Here's my question. Do transgender issues exist really only in a minute population or is this being sensationalized?  Anyone have the numbers on how much more prevalent transgenders are today than say 20 years ago?


man, these days its the cool thing. all the kids want a token trans friend.

of course its more prevelant today. kids are being brainwashed from birth now. they dont know whats normal anymore. there is no more right and wrong.


----------



## NbleSavage

I missed a meeting: are we all still imunologists or have we moved on to being psychologists now? So hard to keep up with...🤣


----------



## shackleford

NbleSavage said:


> I missed a meeting: are we all still imunologists or have we moved on to being psychologists now? So hard to keep up with...🤣


no were americans with our own opinions.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> Here's my question. Do transgender issues exist really only in a minute population or is this being sensationalized?  Anyone have the numbers on how much more prevalent transgenders are today than say 20 years ago?


I'd be interested in the data, but would also take it with a grain of salt. 

That would be like asking for a study where they sampled men in the 1960's to self describe themselves as homosexual, compared to the 1990's.

Obviously the stigma around homosexuality in the 1960's would be much different than in the 1990's. I think trying to determine if transgenderism (is that a word?) has gone up would suffer from the same issue.

All the same, I'd still be curious to see that information.


----------



## shackleford

ok not all americansm but we definitly all have opinions


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> I'd be interested in the data, but would also take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> That would be like asking for a study where they sampled men in the 1960's to self describe themselves as homosexual, compared to the 1990's.
> 
> Obviously the stigma around homosexuality in the 1960's would be much different than in the 1990's. I think trying to determine if transgenderism (is that a word?) has gone up would suffer from the same issue.
> 
> All the same, I'd still be curious to see that information.


yeah, I didn't factor the honesty part- I see what you are saying


----------



## TomJ

TomJ said:


> I never said ignore.



To expand on this topic, as someone who dealt with severe depression issues as a youth, with little to no real help, I am very much in favor of real help being made more accessible and of a higher quality to troubled people, especially kids. 

I was a lucky one and had a great family (fully nuclear family i might add, the lack of which i think is another of the largest contributors to social and mental decline in our society) and home support system that kept me from offing myself, others who picked the wrong parents might not have been so lucky.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> Here's my question. Do transgender issues exist really only in a minute population or is this being sensationalized?  Anyone have the numbers on how much more prevalent transgenders are today than say 20 years ago?


Totally anecdotal... 

My daughter mentioned over the years how some kids at her school are trans. But she's also dumbfounded at how come the following year, some aren't anymore.  🤔

There's definitely some bullshit going on, whether it's attention seeking, acceptance by a group, awkward teen years, etc...  

*not saying this is the case with ALL, just merely some in a short time period at my daughter's school, specifically.


----------



## lifter6973

TomJ said:


> To expand on this topic, as someone who dealt with severe depression issues as a youth, with little to no real help, I am very much in favor of real help being made more accessible and of a higher quality to troubled people, especially kids.
> 
> I was a lucky one and had a great family (fully nuclear family i might add, the lack of which i think is another of the largest contributors to social and mental decline in our society) and home support system that kept me from offing myself, others who picked the wrong parents might not have been so lucky.


Looks like you turned out just fine. All muscly and shit and tapping some nice tail. I bet your mental health is much better now. 

But yes, support system is nice.


----------



## TomJ

lifter6973 said:


> Looks like you turned out just fine. All muscly and shit and tapping some nice tail. I bet your mental health is much better now.
> 
> But yes, support system is nice.


rock solid now man. Like i said, i had some great people in my corner through the tumultuous time we call adolescence


----------



## shackleford

TomJ said:


> To expand on this topic, as someone who dealt with severe depression issues as a youth, with little to no real help, I am very much in favor of real help being made more accessible and of a higher quality to troubled people, especially kids.
> 
> I was a lucky one and had a great family (fully nuclear family i might add, the lack of which i think is another of the largest contributors to social and mental decline in our society) and home support system that kept me from offing myself, others who picked the wrong parents might not have been so lucky.


in my opinion, you hit the nail on the head. kids these days reaching out for help and guidance are met with "choose your or path, make your own decision" they get no guidance right or wrong. they get told that whatever they feel is right, even if they feel like shit. they'ee left to figure things out themselves and are guided by the world, not a family that actually gives a shit about them.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> Totally anecdotal...
> 
> My daughter mentioned over the years how some kids at her school are trans. But she's also dumbfounded at how come the following year, some aren't anymore.  🤔
> 
> There's definitely some bullshit going on, whether it's attention seeking, acceptance by a group, awkward teen years, etc...
> 
> *not saying this is the case with ALL, just merely some in a short time period at my daughter's school, specifically.


My friends biological daughter tried to commit suicide 3 times. The father didn't support the kids gender dysphoria, and the mother (my friend) just wanted to see their child live.

They finally agreed to take her to get treatment; I guess she's a transgender male now??

I was very skeptical when the mother told me what they did. However ever since then I've never seen that kid happier since I've known them.

Little fucker gets a total test. Level of 1100ng/dL on only 75mg of test cypionate 😂. Injected one time per week at that!

 I've been helping him (her?) train to widen up their frame. My level of knowledge is good enough for him/her for now. Broader shoulders and back, and trying to also grow their obliques to make their hips/waist appear more squarish instead of feminine.

On the other side we have the sister of this person. She also originally said she was transgender after seeing the attention her transgender sibling got initially. 1-2 years later, she's now like "no no.. just kidding". 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CJ

Send0 said:


> My friends biological daughter tried to commit suicide 3 times. The father didn't support the kids gender dysphoria, and the mother (my friend) just wanted to see their child live.
> 
> They finally agreed to take her to get treatment; I guess she's a transgender male now??
> 
> I was very skeptical when the mother told me what they did. However ever since then I've never seen that kid happier since I've known them.
> 
> Little fucker gets a total test. Level of 1100ng/dL on only 75mg of test cypionate 😂. Injected one time per week at that!
> 
> I've been helping him (her?) train to widen up their frame. My level of knowledge is good enough for him/her for now. Broader shoulders and back, and trying to also grow their obliques to make their hips/waist appear more squarish instead of feminine.
> 
> On the other side we have the sister of this person. She also originally said she was transgender after seeing the attention her transgender sibling got initially. 1-2 years later, she's now like "no no.. just kidding". 🤦‍♂️


Yup, it's not always black and white.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

NbleSavage said:


> I missed a meeting: are we all still imunologists or have we moved on to being psychologists now? So hard to keep up with...🤣


Neither but we all have interesting OPINIONS. If you don’t like the opinions expressed herein or henceforth then don’t enter this portion of the forum.


----------



## GSgator

Send0 said:


> My friends biological daughter tried to commit suicide 3 times. The father didn't support the kids gender dysphoria, and the mother (my friend) just wanted to see their child live.
> 
> They finally agreed to take her to get treatment; I guess she's a transgender male now??
> 
> I was very skeptical when the mother told me what they did. However ever since then I've never seen that kid happier since I've known them.
> 
> Little fucker gets a total test. Level of 1100ng/dL on only 75mg of test cypionate 😂. Injected one time per week at that!
> 
> I've been helping him (her?) train to widen up their frame. My level of knowledge is good enough for him/her for now. Broader shoulders and back, and trying to also grow their obliques to make their hips/waist appear more squarish instead of feminine.
> 
> On the other side we have the sister of this person. She also originally said she was transgender after seeing the attention her transgender sibling got initially. 1-2 years later, she's now like "no no.. just kidding". 🤦‍♂️


And there’s the other side of the story I don’t hear often . I guess the ones that are doing it to be cool will eventually grow out of it . I just don’t want to see permanent nonreversible changes being made to the maybe crowed. There’s 2 sides to this with yours being a actual positive outcome . I guess there’s always special cases but IMO major choices can’t take place till these ppl are of legal age and they had some therapy sessions.

Dressing like a chick is one thing but cutting your dick off is a decision that needs almost 100% certainly.


----------



## Send0

GSgator said:


> And there’s the other side of the story I don’t hear often . I guess the ones that are doing it to be cool will eventually grow out of it . I just don’t want to see permanent nonreversible changes being made to the maybe crowed. There’s 2 sides to this with yours being a actual positive outcome . I guess there’s always special cases but IMO major choices can’t take place till these ppl are of legal age and they had some therapy sessions.
> 
> Dressing like a chick is one thing but cutting your dick off is a decision that needs almost 100% certainly.


Well it had a positive ending, but it almost didn't. Leading up to that there were a lot of legitimate suicide attempts. I can't imagine the trauma both the parents and the kid have from those experiences alone.

I think most people don't do what they call "bottom surgery". I've actually been wanting to ask this kid about it, but I feel really fucking awkward as it is 😂.

From what I understand with bottom surgery, your stuff doesn't actually work and cosmetically it looks like shit. I get the impression that bottom surgery is old school. I believe most just get the "top" surgery now. This kid right now wears a binder. His mom also told me he wears a fake dick too; not for sex but to pee and things like that.

Anyway, I'm rambling now. Mostly I hate this kid for pulling 1100ng/dL on only 75mg of test cypionate shit once per week. Hyper-responding little shit. 😂


----------



## Samp3i

shackleford said:


> ok not all americansm but we definitly all have opinions


You know what they say about opinions? Everyone has one, even idiots.


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> You know what they say about opinions? Everyone has one, even idiots.


In America-land we say opinions are like assholes; everyone has one. 😂


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> In America-land we say opinions are like assholes; everyone has one. 😂


excuses are also like assholes, everyone has one and they STINK
BTW, my opinions smell like roses.


----------



## shackleford

Samp3i said:


> You know what they say about opinions? Everyone has one, even idiots.


is that what they say?
i heard theyre like assholes.

well you guys beat me to it.


----------



## jori

Send0 said:


> I can see you play a doctor on the internet. Sorry sir, I wasn't aware of your credentials.
> 
> Seriously though, the study I linked still supports your claim of there being higher suicide rates among transgenders... It just isn't the giant 40% number that the flawed study referenced.
> 
> I read the study in full. I read lots of studies every day. I even participated as an assistant in several studies during my studies in college. I'm good bro, thanks.


Dude you completely missed what I was saying. The study is referencing clinical data where they all checked those who had received therapy, meaning that these people were getting the attention they need. It’s a small group of people in a smaller country, not worldwide, and it’s all people who had or were still receiving help. That’s not the general transgender populous…

Another thing, you mention that the 80% considering suicide during teenager years as “oh yeah no that’s normal”. It’s not fucking normal to have 8/10 trans children consider suicide and half that actually attempt it at some point. On what planet does that even sit right with you to where you call it normal.

Regardless, you’re playing the devil’s advocate here by trying to downplay the transgender suicide rates and likelihood of developing serious mental illnesses. Like “hitler killer 20 million” “Well no it was actually 6 million”. Does it really matter if it’s 1 million or 10 million? When your numbers are drastically higher, it’s not a good sign and the data shows this. And you’re cherry picking studies that are using data from their clinical patients and not the general populous, which many trans people don’t get help because they’re told it’s normal and nothing is wrong with them mentally…


----------



## Send0

jori said:


> Dude you completely missed what I was saying. The study is referencing clinical data where they all checked those who had received therapy, meaning that these people were getting the attention they need. It’s a small group of people in a smaller country, not worldwide, and it’s all people who had or were still receiving help. That’s not the general transgender populous…
> 
> Another thing, you mention that the 80% considering suicide during teenager years as “oh yeah no that’s normal”. It’s not fucking normal to have 8/10 trans children consider suicide and half that actually attempt it at some point. On what planet does that even sit right with you to where you call it normal.
> 
> Regardless, you’re playing the devil’s advocate here by trying to downplay the transgender suicide rates and likelihood of developing serious mental illnesses. Like “hitler killer 20 million” “Well no it was actually 6 million”. Does it really matter if it’s 1 million or 10 million? When your numbers are drastically higher, it’s not a good sign and the data shows this. And you’re cherry picking studies that are using data from their clinical patients and not the general populous, which many trans people don’t get help because they’re told it’s normal and nothing is wrong with them mentally…


TLDR


----------



## jori

Send0 said:


> TLDR


Your study is not the general trans population, it’s not even in the US, and it’s specifically gathering results from trans people who have had or were still having therapeutic/psychiatric treatment with meds, hormones, etc. Not to mention how conflicting studies can be nowadays.


----------



## Send0

jori said:


> Your study is not the general trans population, it’s not even in the US, and it’s specifically gathering results from trans people who have had or were still having therapeutic/psychiatric treatment with meds, hormones, etc. Not to mention how conflicting studies can be nowadays.


Yes, people receiving treatment for their depression or suicidal thoughts had less reported incidents of continued depression/suicidal thoughts.

That was my point. Medicating the gender dysphoria had strong correlation to depression and thoughts of suicide subsiding.

Do you think trans people outside the US are not biologically or neurologically the same as a sample pool within the US?

Ive gone back through your post history, and you appear to be a troll to me. I won't be feeding you any longer. Have a good evening.


----------



## Cochino

Samp3i said:


> You know what they say about opinions? Everyone has one, even idiots.


And Eurotards


----------



## jori

Send0 said:


> Yes, people receiving treatment for their depression or suicidal thoughts had less reported incidents of continued depression/suicidal thoughts.
> 
> That was my point. Medicating the gender dysphoria had strong correlation to depression and thoughts of suicide subsiding.
> 
> Do you think trans people outside the US are not biologically or neurologically the same as a sample pool within the US?
> 
> Ive gone back through your post history, and you appear to be a troll to me. I won't be feeding you any longer. Have a good evening.


TLDR


----------



## jori

Send0 said:


> Yes, people receiving treatment for their depression or suicidal thoughts had less reported incidents of continued depression/suicidal thoughts.
> 
> That was my point. Medicating the gender dysphoria had strong correlation to depression and thoughts of suicide subsiding.
> 
> Do you think trans people outside the US are not biologically or neurologically the same as a sample pool within the US?
> 
> Ive gone back through your post history, and you appear to be a troll to me. I won't be feeding you any longer. Have a good evening.


You have the intellect of a fucking ape. THE DATA IS CLINICAL PATIENTS WHO UNDERWENT NERUOLOGICAL AND HORMONAL AND MEDICAL TREATMENTS. This is not the general population of all transgenders, it’s a very small group as even though it’s almost 10,000 patients it’s over the span of several decades. Not all transgender people receive treatment because of it not being treated properly and diagnosed properly. It’s being declassified as a mental illness and instead “gender is a social construct”. I never disagreed with your statement that clinical treatment is good, in fact your study you referenced proves that. But I’m saying the general populous does not seek this help or is discouraged from doing so.

You’re clearly a moron who can’t fucking read worth a shit, which is embarrassing considering you are a moderator of this site. Learn to read people’s posts and don’t say “TLDR” because you  can’t read worth a shit.


----------



## lifter6973

jori said:


> You have the intellect of a fucking ape. THE DATA IS CLINICAL PATIENTS WHO UNDERWENT NERUOLOGICAL AND HORMONAL AND MEDICAL TREATMENTS. This is not the general population of all transgenders, it’s a very small group as even though it’s almost 10,000 patients it’s over the span of several decades. Not all transgender people receive treatment because of it not being treated properly and diagnosed properly. It’s being declassified as a mental illness and instead “gender is a social construct”. I never disagreed with your statement that clinical treatment is good, in fact your study you referenced proves that. But I’m saying the general populous does not seek this help or is discouraged from doing so.
> 
> You’re clearly a moron who can’t fucking read worth a shit, which is embarrassing considering you are a moderator of this site. Learn to read people’s posts and don’t say “TLDR” because you  can’t read worth a shit.


So you are an expert now on the transgender population? GTFOH
Remember you idiot, the shooter was not transgender but good job by you of inserting your perceived expertise on transgenders.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Oh it's a fucking mental illness


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## GSgator

I still have some questions about the school shooting in Texas who gave the order for the police to stand down? How does an 18 year old immigrant have the money to buy such an expensive weapon and all that ammo? How come the sheriff of the county gave money to Beto O'Rourke's campaign when his main topic was gun-grabbing? Who was the teacher that open the door that allowed the shooter to come in and why did she open the door and not close it? How come the teacher that was shot and killed the very next day her husband mysteriously has a heart attack? And how does an 18 year old kid that just got his gun a few days before with no formal training manages to intimidate 19 fully trained Tfully armed Texas lawman .

The husband that mysteriously died from a heart attack was in charge of the AI program that the school (a school in the middle of no-where) was using to train for an active-shooter situation. How is it possible that a school that is undergoing such training performs so poorly and How is it when "CODE BLACK" is announced, none of the school personnel (or students) have a clue as to what that means when they'd been "training" for such a scenario??


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> I still have some questions about the school shooting in Texas who gave the order for the police to stand down? How does an 18 year old immigrant have the money to buy such an expensive weapon and all that ammo? How come the sheriff of the county gave money to Beto O'Rourke's campaign when his main topic was gun-grabbing? Who was the teacher that open the door that allowed the shooter to come in and why did she open the door and not close it? How come the teacher that was shot and killed the very next day her husband mysteriously has a heart attack? And how does an 18 year old kid that just got his gun a few days before with no formal training manages to intimidate 19 fully trained fully armed Texas Lawman?


All questions will be answered in the order that they were received. Please hold.


----------



## GSgator

Those who give up there freedoms for a
so called false since of safety do not deserve any of them .


----------



## shackleford

GSgator said:


> Those who give up there freedoms for a
> so called false since of safety do not deserve any of them .


Also, people need to remember what stops a bad guy with a gun.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

GSgator said:


> I still have some questions about the school shooting in Texas who gave the order for the police to stand down? How does an 18 year old immigrant have the money to buy such an expensive weapon and all that ammo? How come the sheriff of the county gave money to Beto O'Rourke's campaign when his main topic was gun-grabbing? Who was the teacher that open the door that allowed the shooter to come in and why did she open the door and not close it? How come the teacher that was shot and killed the very next day her husband mysteriously has a heart attack? And how does an 18 year old kid that just got his gun a few days before with no formal training manages to intimidate 19 fully trained Tfully armed Texas lawman .
> 
> The husband that mysteriously died from a heart attack was in charge of the AI program that the school (a school in the middle of no-where) was using to train for an active-shooter situation. How is it possible that a school that is undergoing such training performs so poorly and How is it when "CODE BLACK" is announced, none of the school personnel (or students) have a clue as to what that means when they'd been "training" for such a scenario??


Watch the video. Door wasn't left open. It also points out how he did have over 4k in guns, how did he pay for it. Why did the police chief lie repeatedly. 
Something's going on.


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> Watch the video. Door wasn't left open. It also points out how he did have over 4k in guns, how did he pay for it. Why did the police chief lie repeatedly.
> Something's going on.


A kid could easily save 4k.  However I think this one was probably dealing drugs.

Another misconception many people had was that the kid had a 70k truck and they were questioning that. Turns out it was not his truck.

If you really want to see nonsense talk to Wes on ASF. He is convinced that the government is behind this and coordinated the attack with the shooter you know just like what happened at Sandy Hook and Wes knows cuz he has people on the inside that gave him the info on Sandy Hook. Not so much people on the inside here but he googled stuff better than any of us can.


----------



## GSgator

A couple of my questions were answered like the door and I was wondering if that was his nice truck. It ended  up being his grandmas but like your saying there’s still so many other unanswered important questions. My intuitions want  to go one way but I don’t want to undermine this horrible act so hopefully the truth what ever it is come to the surface .


----------



## lifter6973

GSgator said:


> A couple of my questions were answered like the door and I was wondering if that was his nice truck. It ended  up being his grandmas but like your saying there’s still so many other unanswered important questions.


I don't think it is a conspiracy as much as it is scrambling to cover up a multitude of fuckups. Pretty much a case of incompetence in a situation where it seems like they should have been prepared.


----------



## GSgator

lifter6973 said:


> I don't think it is a conspiracy as much as it is scrambling to cover up a multitude of fuckups. Pretty much a case of incompetence in a situation where it seems like they should have been prepared.


I hope so and right now it is looking like that. I would like to see all these questions to support a conspiracy type situation be answered.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I'm not saying it is or isn't a conspiracy. It was fucked up and a fuck ton of mistakes were made. But with how fucked up and shady our government is I wouldn't doubt if something was off.

I mean we all know Epstein didn't kill himself so. Who fucking knows what happened. I do know that taking away our gun rights won't solve the issue. People who want to commit these acts will find a way unless we address the core issue.


----------



## nissan11

I see the police chief resigning soon.


----------



## Send0

nissan11 said:


> I see the police chief resigning soon.


He was quietly sworn in as a city council member.









						Uvalde ISD police chief sworn in as city council member
					

Uvalde Mayor Don McLaughlin said in a statement that members were sworn in per the city's charter.




					www.google.com


----------



## TomJ

Send0 said:


> He was quietly sworn in as a city council member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uvalde ISD police chief sworn in as city council member
> 
> 
> Uvalde Mayor Don McLaughlin said in a statement that members were sworn in per the city's charter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


okay i dont like the conspiracy shit. 

too me it looks like an unstable kid took his drug money, bought some guns to off his grandma, panicked and ran in her truck, crashed it and decided to go out shooting in the nearby school because he knew he was done for. 

....


but thats fishy af


----------



## lifter6973

TomJ said:


> okay i dont like the conspiracy shit.
> 
> too me it looks like an unstable kid took his drug money, bought some guns to off his grandma, panicked and ran in her truck, crashed it and decided to go out shooting in the nearby school because he knew he was done for.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> but thats fishy af


Hard to imagine what is going on in these crazy fuckers' heads. The only thing I can think of is that is just an attempt to get their name out there. That crazy fuck is dead now though so he never did know if he accomplished that or not.

Like some here I am not a religious nut but I sure hope there is a hell for this one and all like him to be tortured for eternity.


----------



## lifter6973

BTW, I don't know why this popped in my head, perhaps because I was talking about crazy people.

I can imagine Wes from ASF being told there is war in the streets now from his conspiracy sites and him getting his guns and going out in the street to shoot people he thinks are not Trumpers. I'm telling you that guy is a few more link clicks away from snapping because he believes all the nutty shit and is pissed because he can't do anything about it.


----------



## andy

wow..... something went effin wrong with poor bastard ... im so sorry to hear that


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## nissan11

I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I’ll put money on it one of these guys has sucked a trannys cock before vigorously


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.


You are type to give a fuck what these Hollywood assholes think


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> You are type to give a fuck what these Hollywood assholes think


I can tell you hate kids.


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> I can tell you hate kids.


I hate you


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> I hate you


I hate your tattoo.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> I hate your tattoo.


TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.


I saw this earlier ,, he's an actor man. None of these hollywood rats are genuine and if they are , how would any one even know. Just another role for the  camera I'm sure.


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.



He wants to raise the age to 21 to buy an A.R. 15. 
wants red flag laws
waiting period to purchase 

horrible ideas. he’s anti Second amendment.


----------



## GSgator

Swiper. said:


> He wants to raise the age to 21 to buy an A.R. 15.
> wants red flag laws
> waiting period to purchase
> 
> horrible ideas. he’s anti Second amendment.


For real what about mental health what about a stable up bringing with a support system from a mom and a dad. IMO they need to look at those issues before gun control.


----------



## RiR0

GSgator said:


> For real what about mental health what about a stable up bringing with a support system from a mom and a dad. IMO they need to look at those issues before gun control.


The United States government has not given a shit about mental since the mhsa pushed through in 1980. 
It’s easy to point the finger at a boogeyman like the scary ar15. 
It takes work for mental health reform.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.


You know how red flag laws work?
What would happened if something called your local sheriff and said you're suicidal and talk about shooting your coworkers?

Doesn't have to be true.
Btw we get it, you're a liberal anti American. You care about animals and mother earth.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

This is what you voted for. Piss off


----------



## vacant

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m afraid there’s no conspiracy theory on this one.
> 
> The alleged shooter….
> 
> View attachment 22705
> 
> 
> View attachment 22706
> 
> 
> Transgender is a MENTAL HEALTH DISORDER. It should be treated as such instead of being celebrated.


Girl the fuck are you on. Trans people might have a mental disorder like depression because of jackasses like you?


----------



## Trendkill

vacant said:


> Girl the fuck are you on. Trans people might have a mental disorder like depression because of jackasses like you?


Might wanna get caught up on the thread before making an uninformed comment on a post from the first page that has since been acknowledged by many, including the original poster, to be untrue.

you may also want to read through other parts of the thread where folks with degrees and experience in psychiatry and psychology or their significant others have weighed in on the gender dysmorphia issues and discussed the severe mental illness these individuals are dealing with.

lastly, you might wanna understand that this is the fucking internet and your fucking feelings might get hurt occasionally.  Grow a pair.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

vacant said:


> Girl the fuck are you on. Trans people might have a mental disorder like depression because of jackasses like you?


So its others fault that (some) Trannies are fucked in the head??  No, they own it all... They dont seem depressed when they are barking orders in peoples faces telling them what pro-nouns to use... Some are legit birth mix-ups, many are retardz wanting to be something they are not...


----------



## Yano

Rot-Iron66 said:


> So its others fault that (some) Trannies are fucked in the head??  No, they own it all... They dont seem depressed when they are barking orders in peoples faces telling them what pro-nouns to use... Some are legit birth mix-ups, many are retardz wanting to be something they are not...


Damn right ,, just cus a dog has puppies in an old stove , that don't make em biscuits. You are what you are no matter how much you pay a doctor to change that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

vacant said:


> Girl the fuck are you on. Trans people might have a mental disorder like depression because of jackasses like you?


Yea. Probably. 

Or they are crazy for wanting to chop their dick off. 

I dunno.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> You know how red flag laws work?
> What would happened if something called your local sheriff and said you're suicidal and talk about shooting your coworkers?
> 
> Doesn't have to be true.
> Btw we get it, you're a liberal anti American. You care about animals and mother earth.


So what if that happened? If I didn't do it Im not worried about it. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Except they could just keep them. Are you really this fucking naive


----------



## nissan11

Im not worried about them holding my guns forever because I am a good person and a responsible gun owner.

But keep your tin foil hat on tight.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Im not worried about them holding my guns forever because I am a good person and a responsible gun owner.
> 
> But keep your tin foil hat on tight.


It doesn't matter what you are, it matters what SOMEONE ELSE says you are. 

I live in a Red Flag State. It does happen. Then there's hearings, huge financial cost, and then you're at someone else's mercy. 

Not saying that if implemented PROPERLY it's not a reasonable policy though.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> It doesn't matter what you are, it matters what SOMEONE ELSE says you are.
> 
> I live in a Red Flag State. It does happen. Then there's hearings, huge financial cost, and then you're at someone else's mercy.
> 
> Not saying that if implemented PROPERLY it's not a reasonable policy though.


Can you share one of the examples you are referring to? All it takes is one person with a bold faced lace, no proof of text, email or phone call,  and you have to go through hearings to get guns back?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Can you share one of the examples you are referring to? All it takes is one person with a bold faced lace, no proof of text, email or phone call,  and you have to go through hearings to get guns back?


You really are naive.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You really are naive.


Do you have an example you can share from your state? From someone you know.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Can you share one of the examples you are referring to? All it takes is one person with a bold faced lace, no proof of text, email or phone call,  and you have to go through hearings to get guns back?


From what I hear, don't know any personally, it happens mostly in domestic cases. The woman claims abuse, then without any proof the man's guns are seized pending a hearing. 

And unless you're a moron, you're hiring a lawyer, you're missing 'x' number of days of work, and you have to prove your innocence, the burden of proof is on the man.

We are not a gun friendly State. We still have the Assault Weapons Ban in effect that sunsetted under Bush. 

Also from what I hear, they like to charge you with having magazines over 10 round capacity, even though they're pre ban. Then they give you the option... Drag this case out at a huge financial cost to yourself, or we'll drop the charges if you forfeit your 2A rights. 

It's kinda fukked up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Do you have an example you can share from your state? From someone you know.


I’ll get back with that but let me ask you a question that is easily relatable to you. 

You meet a girl, she’s great, you ask her on a date, and she surprisingly says yes (this is a hypothetical question obviously). You go to dinner, have a few drinks. She ends up back at your place. Nothing happens because you’re drunk and your little dick doesn’t work. You two just fall asleep. Middle of the night she’s gone. Yea, not too uncommon for you so you think nothing of it and fall back to sleep. You are woken the next morning to someone banging on your front door. You answer it and it’s the cops. They are there to arrest you for the rape and assault of the woman you were seen with last night. 

Do you think you’d get a hearing to be free? Or do you think you could just talk to the cops and offer a simple explanation?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Do you have an example you can share from your state? From someone you know.


I don't personally know anyone who's been murdered, or raped, or flown to the moon, or who's been to Antarctica... 

You have a strawman argument there Nissan. Just because you don't know someone personally who's done something, does not mean that it hasn't happened.


----------



## CJ

I have seen explicit racism personally though in regards to 2A rights.


----------



## TomJ

Trendkill said:


> Might wanna get caught up on the thread before making an uninformed comment on a post from the first page that has since been acknowledged by many, including the original poster, to be untrue.
> 
> you may also want to read through other parts of the thread where folks with degrees and experience in psychiatry and psychology or their significant others have weighed in on the gender dysmorphia issues and discussed the severe mental illness these individuals are dealing with.
> 
> lastly, you might wanna understand that this is the fucking internet and your fucking feelings might get hurt occasionally. Grow a pair.


You said that nice than I would have probably

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ll get back with that but let me ask you a question that is easily relatable to you.
> 
> You meet a girl, she’s great, you ask her on a date, and she surprisingly says yes (this is a hypothetical question obviously). You go to dinner, have a few drinks. She ends up back at your place. Nothing happens because you’re drunk and your little dick doesn’t work. You two just fall asleep. Middle of the night she’s gone. Yea, not too uncommon for you so you think nothing of it and fall back to sleep. You are woken the next morning to someone banging on your front door. You answer it and it’s the cops. They are there to arrest you for the rape and assault of the woman you were seen with last night.
> 
> Do you think you’d get a hearing to be free? Or do you think you could just talk to the cops and offer a simple explanation?



This can happen in any state. It would be an expensive process for both people until a rape kit is done, a medical examination is done and the lab is finished and reveals that no rape took place. I imagine a girl who would falsely accuse someone of rape probably has a history of incidents.

I think it is a little different with red flags, but I am not familiar with them which is why I am asking for examples from people you know, and not just from hearsay. I think it is unlikely a red flag would come from a girl you have only known for 4 hours. If it did, I think she would have a lot more trouble proving her case than with a false rape.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> I don't personally know anyone who's been murdered, or raped, or flown to the moon, or who's been to Antarctica...
> 
> You have a strawman argument there Nissan. Just because you don't know someone personally who's done something, does not mean that it hasn't happened.


I'm not saying it doesn't happen.


----------



## TomJ

nissan11 said:


> Can you share one of the examples you are referring to? All it takes is one person with a bold faced lace, no proof of text, email or phone call, and you have to go through hearings to get guns back?


I have an example, look up PFA. 

Dude I know had a girl file for a PFA, claiming he was abusive with no evidence whatsoever to get him out of HIS house when they had a fight and broke up. 

When this happens, again with no hearing or trial, they immediately confiscate all firearms in the defendants possession, remove you from your home, and apply a temporary DNC and restraining order. 

This happened FIVE YEARS AGO, the hearing proved it was bogus in court and ruled as such on day 1, but he still had follow-up hearings and court appearances afterwards and STILL hasn't had his property returned to him. 




Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't happen.


I'm not against it, as long as there is DUE PROCESS beforehand. Some type of emergency hearing/order where evidence is presented prior. 

It's a tough one, I admit that.


----------



## nissan11

TomJ said:


> I have an example, look up PFA.
> 
> Dude I know had a girl file for a PFA, claiming he was abusive with no evidence whatsoever to get him out of HIS house when they had a fight and broke up.
> 
> When this happens, again with no hearing or trial, they immediately confiscate all firearms in the defendants possession, remove you from your home, and apply a temporary DNC and restraining order.
> 
> This happened FIVE YEARS AGO, the hearing proved it was bogus in court and ruled as such on day 1, but he still had follow-up hearings and court appearances afterwards and STILL hasn't had his property returned to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I don't think that is fair. 

As CJ said, I think there needs to be evidence presented before hand. Maybe a completely separate hearing system can be set up to handle this. Maybe it is all handled under the sheriffs dept or city police. I don't know. 
Anyway, I am not really in favor of a red flag system. I have clearly stated what I am in support of:

A firearm safety class for everyone purchasing their first firearm of any kind.
A more extensive background check/mental health screening, which would include a wait period of a few days.

That sure won't stop all of the shootings but I bet it stops one. And of course as we have discussed already, I don't know exactly how we can do the mental health screening.


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> I have seen explicit racism personally though in regards to 2A rights.


100%

California's initial gun control legislation was a direct response to Black Panthers open-carrying. Look up the Mulford Act.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> 100%
> 
> California's initial gun control legislation was a direct response to Black Panthers open-carrying. Look up the Mulford Act.


My cousin's wife, her dad died, had an extensive gun collection. Neither of them had their LTC, so the collection was forfeited to the police upon their successful LTC process.

They took the safety course, paid the fee, had the background ground check and were at the police station for the required interview prior to receiving their licenses.

My State is a MAY ISSUE State, meaning it's usually up to the police chief of the city whether you get one or not, even after you take the safety course and pay the application fees. It's not guaranteed by any means.

Anyway, they're waiting for their interview at the police station, when someone comes up to talk to them. Says something along the lines of... "You're white, so come with me. None of these other people are getting approved". The others were all minorities.

Kind of messed up to be comfortable enough to say that publicly.


----------



## RiR0

vacant said:


> Girl the fuck are you on. Trans people might have a mental disorder like depression because of jackasses like you?


Gtfo. Anybody who looks in the mirror and thinks reality is wrong has a mental disorder. 
Go back to your land of make believe and pc bullshit pronouns. 
They have untreated mental disorders because of people like you. 
If you cut your dick off, get breast implants, and wear make up you’re still not a woman. 
You’re a man who is so mentally sick that you’ve mutilated yourself.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Im not worried about them holding my guns forever because I am a good person and a responsible gun owner.
> 
> But keep your tin foil hat on tight.


Ah yes big daddy government always has our best interest at heart and history definitely says those in power can be trusted to do the right thing

Keep your blinders on


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Ah yes big daddy government always has our best interest at heart and history definitely says those in power can be trusted to do the right thing
> 
> Keep your blinders on


That's not true about the government at all.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> That's not true about the government at all.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> That's not true about the government at all.


/Wooosh


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Having trust and faith in government is about as smart as putting your wants in one hand and shitting in the other and waiting to see which gets full first


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

vacant said:


> Girl the fuck are you on. Trans people might have a mental disorder like depression because of jackasses like you?


There are schizophrenics that swear the voices are real. Should we turn a blind eye to schizophrenia? Artificially justify that? Hell, give them their own subspecies or something. Lesbian gay trans and subhuman. Just grow that fucking list. Include everyone!


----------



## Bro Bundy

nissan11 said:


> This can happen in any state. It would be an expensive process for both people until a rape kit is done, a medical examination is done and the lab is finished and reveals that no rape took place. I imagine a girl who would falsely accuse someone of rape probably has a history of incidents.
> 
> I think it is a little different with red flags, but I am not familiar with them which is why I am asking for examples from people you know, and not just from hearsay. I think it is unlikely a red flag would come from a girl you have only known for 4 hours. If it did, I think she would have a lot more trouble proving her case than with a false rape.


little dick


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You really are naive.


hes also a ugly bastard


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> This can happen in any state. It would be an expensive process for both people until a rape kit is done, a medical examination is done and the lab is finished and reveals that no rape took place. I imagine a girl who would falsely accuse someone of rape probably has a history of incidents.
> 
> I think it is a little different with red flags, but I am not familiar with them which is why I am asking for examples from people you know, and not just from hearsay. I think it is unlikely a red flag would come from a girl you have only known for 4 hours. If it did, I think she would have a lot more trouble proving her case than with a false rape.


How naive are you and what world are you living in


----------



## Swiper.

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.



This guy seems nothing but an attention seeker and virtue signaler. 

how can you take anybody seriously who wears a mask out in the middle of nowhere with not a person in sight let alone wearing a mask at all knowing they do absolutely nothing to stop the spread of COVID-19. what a fucking dumb ass


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> View attachment 23342


I think you need to re-read RiRO's comment then re-read mine.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I think you need to re-read RiRO's comment then re-read mine.


Everybody understood it but you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I think you need to re-read RiRO's comment then re-read mine.


Ok. Yea. I re-read. You still totally missed it. 

Hell, I can give you the benefit of doubt and re-read it again. You’re as literal as @MindlessWork thats retard level.


----------



## Test_subject

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know about you guys but I want to see @RiR0 and @Samp3i go at it *in a bed.*
> Sparks baby.


You sick fuck.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I think you need to re-read RiRO's comment then re-read mine.


I reread it. You still owe me a coffee sir. ☕


----------



## GSgator

The way I see a red flag law and all this damn hype all it would take is a neighbor calling the local sheriff department and make shit up about me and now I’m having to get a lawyer to get my guns back..

FUCK THAT.


----------



## CJ

GSgator said:


> The way I see a red flag law and all this damn hype all it would take is a neighbor calling the local sheriff department and make shit up about me and now I’m having to get a lawyer to get my guns back..
> 
> FUCK THAT.


There is a deterrent against that in my State, there's a fine and possible jail time for fraudulent claims. 

But I'm betting that that would be hard to prove.


----------



## GSgator

Would they even tell you who called  I doubt it ?? Look how this could turn towards gun owners it can be confiscation across the fucking board.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They will do exactly what Canada is doing right now if you keep voting for these stupid fucking liberals.

Can you not see that?????


----------



## FlyingPapaya

GSgator said:


> The way I see a red flag law and all this damn hype all it would take is a neighbor calling the local sheriff department and make shit up about me and now I’m having to get a lawyer to get my guns back..
> 
> FUCK THAT.


This. Exactly this. I don't understand how Nissan doesn't understand this.

All it takes is one angry disgruntled neighbor to give the police permission to ass fuck you out of your rights.


----------



## shackleford

GSgator said:


> The way I see a red flag law and all this damn hype all it would take is a neighbor calling the local sheriff department and make shit up about me and now I’m having to get a lawyer to get my guns back..
> 
> FUCK THAT.


its a slippery slope.
where does the overbearing abuse of power and elimination of our rights end? who knows...


if i recall there was a news story several years ago. edit.
man in md dies after red flag law incident.
i'll try to find the article but i only remember little bits.

Red flag laws are unconstitutional, infringing on 2a rights and presuming a person guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Once the second amendment is not considered absolute as Biden so eloquently put it. Whose to say our freedom of speech or any other right won't be ripe for the picking.

Continuing to vote for these people will be the down fall of our country


----------



## shackleford

FlyingPapaya said:


> Once the second amendment is not considered absolute as Biden so eloquently put it. Whose to say our freedom of speech or any other right won't be ripe for the picking.
> 
> Continuing to vote for these people will be the down fall of our country


exactly. they can do anything they want to as long as the people let it slide. covid taught me that


----------



## GSgator

We could head into another discussion if these ppl were even elected. I do feel like all this was legitimate and we are going thru kind of a experimenting phase and 8 out of 10 people are  realizing it’s a fucking disaster. They just voted  out the DA for San Francisco which he was voted in. When people see how these policies work in real life they realize they don’t and they won’t work too bad the majority of us who can think logically are suffering through it.


----------



## TomJ

FlyingPapaya said:


> Once the second amendment is not considered absolute as Biden so eloquently put it. Whose to say our freedom of speech or any other right won't be ripe for the picking.
> 
> Continuing to vote for these people will be the down fall of our country


2nd amendment clearly says "shall not be infringed" all forms of gun control are unconstitutional, technically. 

even the first amendment does not contain such language, the first amendment only prevents congressional limitation of free speech. 

the second amendment is blanketed and absolute


----------



## shackleford

__





						Capital Gazette - We are currently unavailable in your region
					






					www.capitalgazette.com
				




here is the article. It brings up a point i've discussed with other men in my family. When the time comes, and they're at your door to take away your guns, do you hand them over? or do you fight it and risk prison, or dying, for your beliefs.


----------



## TomJ

shackleford said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital Gazette - We are currently unavailable in your region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.capitalgazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the article. It brings up a point i've discussed with other men in my family. When the time comes, and they're at your door to take away your guns, do you hand them over? or do you fight it and risk prison, or dying, for your beliefs.


ive asked myself this question in the past, while im single no one will be taking my weapons peacfully. 

but if i had a family i will not be putting them at risk


----------



## GSgator

TomJ said:


> ive asked myself this question in the past, while im single no one will be taking my weapons peacfully.
> 
> but if i had a family i will not be putting them at risk





shackleford said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital Gazette - We are currently unavailable in your region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.capitalgazette.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the article. It brings up a point i've discussed with other men in my family. When the time comes, and they're at your door to take away your guns, do you hand them over? or do you fight it and risk prison, or dying, for your beliefs.


I’ve been preaching this for a long time once the fight is at your front door it’s over. You can put up a fight I probably would but we know how that’s gonna go and your name‘s gonna get tarnished.


----------



## TomJ

GSgator said:


> I’ve been preaching this for a long time once the fight is at your front door it’s over. You can put up a fight I probably would but we know how that’s gonna go and your name‘s gonna get tarnished


yeah if they are knocking on doors, that means its already too late and weve failed. 

if there isnt resistance and militia formed before then its already too late. 
By ourselves we are powerless


----------



## shackleford

TomJ said:


> yeah if they are knocking on doors, that means its already too late and weve failed.
> 
> if there isnt resistance and militia formed before then its already too late.
> By ourselves we are powerless


and together, we are a domestic terrorist organization. its a lose lose.


----------



## TomJ

shackleford said:


> and together, we are a domestic terrorist organization. its a lose lose.


only if we lose.


----------



## GSgator

TomJ said:


> yeah if they are knocking on doors, that means its already too late and weve failed.
> 
> if there isnt resistance and militia formed before then its already too late.
> By ourselves we are powerless


In my opinion this is why they’ve been shutting down sites like parlor and being restrictive on freedom of speech on line . I’m sure they’re really watching the chat boards. A few won’t win it takes  a major organization of ppl.


----------



## TomJ

GSgator said:


> In my opinion this is why they’ve been shutting down sites like parlor and being restrictive on freedom of speech on line . I’m sure they’re really watching the chat boards. A few won’t win it takes the majority A major organization


or "fact checkers" banning and shadow banning people on other social media platforms


----------



## GSgator

TomJ said:


> or "fact checkers" banning and shadow banning people on other social media platforms


Exactly also if you can’t back stuff up
with science and logic then you have to shut the other side up.


----------



## shackleford

TomJ said:


> only if we lose.


true. there was an attempt to preserve rights against an overbearing federal government, about 160 years ago.


----------



## shackleford

im probably getting flagged in the underground gov cyber database as we speak


----------



## GSgator

shackleford said:


> im probably getting flagged in the underground gov cyber database as we speak


Oh I’m fucked lol


----------



## lifter6973

FlyingPapaya said:


> This. Exactly this. I don't understand how Nissan doesn't understand this.
> 
> All it takes is one angry disgruntled neighbor to give the police permission to ass fuck you out of your rights.


Isn't this already kind of true like if your neighbor calls police and says they think you are a drug dealer???? Or they saw you dealing drugs to people from your house???


----------



## lifter6973

shackleford said:


> im probably getting flagged in the underground gov cyber database as we speak


Nah, everyone here is tame. The flagged are the nutjobs on ASF and that's mainly because the RAT owner cooperates with the gov and knows he has nutjobs on his site that 99 percent of the time post about how horrible the gov is, everything is a conspiracy and how people who don't believe them should die, etc..

My point is, you guys are normal.  Carry on.


----------



## RiR0

lifter6973 said:


> Isn't this already kind of true like if your neighbor calls police and says they think you are a drug dealer???? Or they saw you dealing drugs to people from your house???


Not really because once they search your home you either have drugs or don’t. 
With red flag laws they take your guns


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> Not really because once they search your home you either have drugs or don’t.
> With red flag laws they take your guns


Can they really search your home with a tip like that though in the drug case? That seems like some bullshit. Would a judge ever issue a warrant for something so weak? 
I don't really know. It just seems it would be really easy to fuck with someone.
Whether you had drugs or not, Id be pissed that cops searched my place without permission just because someone said something.


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.


This is we’re they have you and like minded ppl fooled . You get this asshole Hollywood fuck who has probably more money invested in Security then what I make it a year. Red flag laws will take  your guns away NO QUESTIONS ASKED.

What stops a behind the door State wide black op gun grab or something ?

Knock knock…” hey officer what can I do for you”.

Well sir we were told by a concern neighbor you might be showing signs of self harm or maybe have the potential to harm others. So we are serving  a subpoena and this documentation gives us the authority to  confiscate your guns.

“Well that doesn’t make since I don’t even know any Neighors can you please tell  me who or elaborately more   so maybe I could take them to Civil Court and we can get this worked out”

Well sir that’s confidential we don’t want you to maybe retaliate towards this person.

This is one example how can you not think ahead and see how things can play out  you seriously don’t see this being abuse by the government or at a state level. Even a crimal could possibly abuse this . These days with the technology you can get anybody’s name you want with their addresses or vise versa .


----------



## GSgator

https://newsnationnow.com/politics/what-is-red-flag-law-gun-control-restrictions/
		


My example is pretty lax lol but I can see how this can easily turn for the worse for gun owners


----------



## shackleford

lifter6973 said:


> Isn't this already kind of true like if your neighbor calls police and says they think you are a drug dealer???? Or they saw you dealing drugs to people from your house???


no. i could be wrong but i dont believe the police can search your home just because someone says youre a drug dealer.


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> Isn't this already kind of true like if your neighbor calls police and says they think you are a drug dealer???? Or they saw you dealing drugs to people from your house???


Don't think you can, 4th Amendment, unlawful searches and seizures.


----------



## shackleford

but who knows, this could be a back door approach to searching anyones home for anything. who knows where a gun might be hidden, so search it all. all they need is a call from a "concerned citizen"


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> This is we’re they have you and like minded ppl fooled . You get this asshole Hollywood fuck who has probably more money invested in Security then what I make it a year. Red flag laws will take  your guns away NO QUESTIONS ASKED.
> 
> What stops a behind the door State wide black op gun grab or something ?
> 
> Knock knock…” hey officer what can I do for you”.
> 
> Well sir we were told by a concern neighbor you might be showing signs of self harm or maybe have the potential to harm others. So we are serving  a subpoena and this documentation gives us the authority to  confiscate your guns.
> 
> “Well that doesn’t make since I don’t even know any Neighors can you please tell  me who or elaborately more   so maybe I could take them to Civil Court and we can get this worked out”
> 
> Well sir that’s confidential we don’t want you to maybe retaliate towards this person.
> 
> This is one example how can you not think ahead and see how things can play out  you seriously don’t see this being abuse by the government or at a state level. Even a crimal could possibly abuse this . These days with the technology you can get anybody’s name you want with their addresses or vise versa .


How do the neighbors know I have guns?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

This isn't conspiracy talk anymore. Nissan look at Canada and what their pm has done 

Look what he did with the peaceful protesters. Targeting their bank accounts. Foreign politicians have called their pm out for human rights violations. Said he wasn't welcome.

This is what you're literally voting for here. It's happening to our neighbors. 

Mexico has gun rights that aren't allowed.

(translation) Article 10: The inhabitants of the United Mexican States have the right to keep arms in their homes, for security and legitimate defense, with the exception of those prohibited by federal law and those reserved for the exclusive use of the Army, Navy, Air Force and National Guard.

It's only the criminals that have guns. You can't own them legally even though you're supposed to be able to. Government overreach, so police and criminals. They are doing so well


----------



## FlyingPapaya

They keep trying and pushing, getting closer and closer. Inch by inch. There will be a point where they don't need an inch they will take a fucking mile.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> How do the neighbors know I have guns?


You may never be affected by this. Or you could very well be affected by this. But its not just you, its also every one of your fellow americans. And you need to look beyond the immediate picture they put in front of your eyes and see the potential of what this could mean. Look at the trends and the direction of their decision making. Again, not just in the context of how it immediately affects only your day to day life, but how it affects the country as a whole.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> How do the neighbors know I have guns?


So it’s just about you? Is that all your concerned about? 
You don’t care about government gaining more power over peoples lives? 
Infringing on rights more and more? 
I don’t even own a gun but it’s not about me and it’s not only about guns.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> So it’s just about you? Is that all your concerned about?
> You don’t care about government gaining more power over peoples lives?
> Infringing on rights more and more?
> I don’t even own a gun but it’s not about me and it’s not only about guns.



I'm not talking about me. I don't have neighbors so this doesn't apply to me. Let me rephrase since this is clearly confusing you and you can't possibly think around it.

How would one's neighbor know one possesses guns?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I'm not talking about me. I don't have neighbors so this doesn't apply to me. Let me rephrase since this is clearly confusing you and you can't possibly think around it.
> 
> How would one's neighbor know one possesses guns?


“I don’t understand reality or government overreach”
You definitely voted for Biden didn’t you


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> “I don’t understand reality or government overreach”
> You definitely voted for Biden didn’t you


I never said that. I don't think you know how quotation marks are used.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I'm not talking about me. I don't have neighbors so this doesn't apply to me. Let me rephrase since this is clearly confusing you and you can't possibly think around it.
> 
> How would one's neighbor know one possesses guns?


This is your mic drop huh?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I never said that. I don't think you know how quotation marks are used.


I don’t think you understand sarcasm or when someone is making fun of how stupid you sound


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> This is your mic drop huh?


I asked you a question and you ask if it's a mic drop? Please try again.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

On Youtube today after watching a video about a shooting, 6 more popped up in my feed (all from a day or so ago), all from places like Chicongo, OH, Philly, Balty, etc. We'll just say the perps were not "White Domestic Terrorists" that Pant-Shitter says is America's biggest problem. Gun laws do nothing as criminals do not obey them.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> I'm not talking about me. I don't have neighbors so this doesn't apply to me. Let me rephrase since this is clearly confusing you and you can't possibly think around it.
> 
> How would one's neighbor know one possesses guns?


i know you posess guns. you posted all this info for the world to read. under a red flag law, i could call the cops and say nissan is threatening me, please protect me, he has a bunch of guns too, he could really do it. And they would be legally allowed to take your firearms until YOU prove you're not intending to harm someone. keep in mind, i wouldnt need to show them proof you said or did anything, just my words alone.


----------



## RiR0

“But I never said that”


nissan11 said:


> I asked you a question and you ask if it's a mic drop? Please try again.


Not only do you look like you’re inbred but I’m pretty sure you are


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I'm not talking about me. I don't have neighbors so this doesn't apply to me. Let me rephrase since this is clearly confusing you and you can't possibly think around it.
> 
> How would one's neighbor know one possesses guns?


That’s not the point they could do hearsay if some of these  laws get passed.


----------



## nissan11

shackleford said:


> i know you posess guns. you posted all this info for the world to read. under a red flag law, i could call the cops and say nissan is threatening me, please protect me, he has a bunch of guns too, he could really do it. And they would be legally allowed to take your firearms until YOU prove you're not intending to harm someone. keep in mind, i wouldnt need to show them proof you said or did anything, just my words alone.


I own lots of guns. And yes, you could do that. But we have not really gotten many details about how the red flag reporting works in states that currently have it.
I'd think you would need to show that we at least met in person, right? Or supply a text message, email, phone record, etc.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> “But I never said that”
> 
> Not only do you look like you’re inbred but I’m pretty sure you are


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


>


----------



## nissan11

I am tickled that you like me enough to keep a picture of me. You should have an album full.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I am tickled that you like me enough to keep a picture of me. You should have an album full.


I mean it’s not like I could’ve just taken it from your avi. 
If only there was some sort of technology that fit my pocket that would allow me to do such a thing in seconds


----------



## GSgator

nissan11 said:


> I own lots of guns. And yes, you could do that. But we have not really gotten many details about how the red flag reporting works in states that currently have it.
> I'd think you would need to show that we at least met in person, right? Or supply a text message, email, phone record, etc.


See this is where logical thinking comes in. Instead of looking at the shiny object in front of you think beyond and how things play out or how could they play out .


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I'm not talking about me. I don't have neighbors so this doesn't apply to me. Let me rephrase since this is clearly confusing you and you can't possibly think around it.
> 
> How would one's neighbor know one possesses guns?


It's not whether your neighbors know, the guy in the next city or his neighbors. Any situation be it a neighbor, disgruntled ex, angry family member. Someone at work who over heard what hobbies you like and just doesn't like you for whatever reason.

This applies to anyone in any of these situations. 

It's about all Americans, not just you. Stop being selfish and think about your fellow Americans and their constitutional rights as well.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Libtardz are only concerned with their own twisted beliefs...


----------



## nissan11

GSgator said:


> See this is where logical thinking comes in. Instead of looking at the shiny object in front of you think beyond and how things play out or how could they play out .



Again, I am not supporting red flagging. I don't know how they work and I am definitely not saying I support how they are set up in states that have it. It keeps being brought up so I am simply discussing how it would need to be set up for me to even consider supporting it.


----------



## shackleford

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's not whether your neighbors know, the guy in the next city or his neighbors. Any situation be it a neighbor, disgruntled ex, angry family member. Someone at work who over heard what hobbies you like and just doesn't like you for whatever reason.
> 
> This applies to anyone in any of these situations.
> 
> It's about all Americans, not just you. Stop being selfish and think about your fellow Americans and their constitutional rights as well.


not to mention social workers and doctors...


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Again, I am not supporting red flagging. I don't know how they work and I am definitely not saying I support how they are set up in states that have it. It keeps being brought up so I am simply discussing how it would need to be set up for me to even consider supporting it.


There should be nothing that would make anyone support redflag laws.


----------



## RiR0

The last thing we need are more laws and regulations and government power.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> Again, I am not supporting red flagging. I don't know how they work and I am definitely not saying I support how they are set up in states that have it. It keeps being brought up so I am simply discussing how it would need to be set up for me to even consider supporting it.


have you read how theyre set up?

As far as I know, there is no specific requirement to present text message, voice mail, etc. like you asked.

from what i gather, its a vague requirement of: reasonable grounds to believe that the respondent poses an immediate and present danger of causing personal injury to the respondent, the petitioner, or another by possessing a firearm


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> There should be nothing that would make anyone support redflag laws.


Oh no! Dare I say we disagree? We can't have that. It isn't allowed.


----------



## nissan11

shackleford said:


> have you read how theyre set up?
> 
> As far as I know, there is no specific requirement to present text message, voice mail, etc. like you asked.
> 
> from what i gather, its a vague requirement of: reasonable grounds to believe that the respondent poses an immediate and present danger of causing personal injury to the respondent, the petitioner, or another by possessing a firearm


No. I haven't read how they are set up in any state.


----------



## nissan11

shackleford said:


> have you read how theyre set up?
> 
> As far as I know, there is no specific requirement to present text message, voice mail, etc. like you asked.
> 
> from what i gather, its a vague requirement of: reasonable grounds to believe that the respondent poses an immediate and present danger of causing personal injury to the respondent, the petitioner, or another by possessing a firearm


So there must be a reasonable ground?

EDIT. I'd want to ask a sheriff what exactly reasonable ground is in that state.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> No. I haven't read how they are set up in any state.


i'm not trying to be an asshole, but you should really educate yourself on a topic before debating it. 

i'm all open for debating and tossing ideas around, but maybe im selfish in that I don't gain anything from just forcing my opinion on you, and then you come back with "explain why your right" instead of producing a counterpoint to discuss.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Oh no! Dare I say we disagree? We can't have that. It isn't allowed.


It’s great that people like you vote to destroy freedom. 
I never said anyone shouldn’t be allowed. 
Not surprising that you’ve shown lack ability to comprehend sarcasm or nuance


----------



## GSgator

Rot-Iron66 said:


> On Youtube today after watching a video about a shooting, 6 more popped up in my feed (all from a day or so ago), all from places like Chicongo, OH, Philly, Balty, etc. We'll just say the perps were not "White Domestic Terrorists" that Pant-Shitter says is America's biggest problem. Gun laws do nothing as criminals do not obey them.


I heard this is just a political talking point. It’s funny how they mention this crime now and  didn’t  give a fuck about it when the cities were  burning down.

The problem here is they can’t  lump everybody in to one group I know they will try which is fucked up you can’t  infringe on my rights over statistics mostly regarding gun violence from gang members in city’s that have zero accountability. This direction won’t end well.

There is no way these ppl are NRA carrying or legally concealed permit registered  gun owners because we all know laws won’t effect these criminals.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Again, I am not supporting red flagging. I don't know how they work and I am definitely not saying I support how they are set up in states that have it. It keeps being brought up so I am simply discussing how it would need to be set up for me to even consider supporting it.


It's actually not awful in Massachusetts. A judge's order is required, and rules on who can petition... https://www.mass.gov/extreme-risk-protection-orders


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> So there must be a reasonable ground?
> 
> EDIT. I'd want to ask a sheriff what exactly reasonable ground is in that state.


i believe its intentionally vague. reasonability is relative. and how you spin something can really make a difference. media is a tool that can be weaponized for example.


----------



## nissan11

shackleford said:


> i'm not trying to be an asshole, but you should really educate yourself on a topic before debating it.
> 
> i'm all open for debating and tossing ideas around, but maybe im selfish in that I don't gain anything from just forcing my opinion on you, and then you come back with "explain why your right" instead of producing a counterpoint to discuss.


Bro, have you read any other topic on this forum? Have you felt like qualified experts fill this place?

And I am not debating any state's specific red flag regulations. I am generally speaking.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> Bro, have you read any other topic on this forum? Have you felt like qualified experts fill this place?
> 
> And I am not debating any state's specific red flag regulations. I am generally speaking.


ok fair enough. i'm glad we can educate you on the topic. hopefully you can vote in favor of freedom at the ballot box next time.


----------



## CJ

shackleford said:


> ok fair enough. i'm glad we can educate you on the topic. hopefully you can vote in favor of freedom at the ballot box next time.


Both major candidates supported Red Flag Laws though. Damned if you do, damned if you don't...


----------



## lifter6973

shackleford said:


> i know you posess guns. you posted all this info for the world to read. under a red flag law, i could call the cops and say nissan is threatening me, please protect me, he has a bunch of guns too, he could really do it. And they would be legally allowed to take your firearms until YOU prove you're not intending to harm someone. keep in mind, i wouldnt need to show them proof you said or did anything, just my words alone.


shit man Id just send the cops a picture of Nissan. Once they see them crazy eyes they will go to his house asap to get them guns.


----------



## shackleford

CJ said:


> Both major candidates supported Red Flag Laws though!!!...


the political system needs major overhaul.


----------



## shackleford

lifter6973 said:


> shit man Id just send the cops a picture of Nissan. Once they see them crazy eyes they will go to his house asap to get them guns.


you jest. but if they posted the crazy eye pic on the news, who wouldnt think its reasonable. doesnt matter its just nissan goofing off, its all in how you spin it.


----------



## CJ

shackleford said:


> the political system needs major overhaul.


House of Reps should be a draft from regular citizens. 

Term limits for Senate. 

Guilty of corruption should be HARSH penalties. 

Get money out of politics somehow. How? I don't know.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> I recommend that everyone watch this entire speach. He tells some very happy stories about a few kids who were shot, as well as some sad things. I think his ideas are practical and I support them.





nissan11 said:


> Again, I am not supporting red flagging. I don't know how they work and I am definitely not saying I support how they are set up in states that have it. It keeps being brought up so I am simply discussing how it would need to be set up for me to even consider supporting it.


If he's in support of red flag laws and you support him?

Make up your mind. You're either naive or lying to us

But you admit to voting for Biden, agreeing with liberal ideas. So I am just confused.

You want "your" guns, alcohol and freedom but fuck the next guy right? Doesn't effect you.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hahahahahahaha @nissan11 you really do look like those inbreed folks


----------



## nissan11

Bro Bundy said:


> Hahahahahahaha @nissan11 you really do look like those inbreed folks


I know. It made me laugh out loud when I saw the pics. I can't admit that though.


----------



## Swiper.

“House passes sweeping gun reform package though it's unlikely to move in the Senate”


“The legislation that passed in the House includes a series of individual bills aimed at preventing gun violence. The measure would raise the legal age to buy certain semiautomatic centerfire rifles from 18 to 21 years old, establish new federal offenses for gun trafficking and for selling large-capacity magazines, and allow local governments to compensate individuals who surrender such magazines through a buyback program. It would create a tax incentive for retail sales of safe storage devices and criminal penalties for breaking new requirements regulating firearm storage on residential premises. The measure would also take steps to strengthen existing federal regulations on bump stocks and ghost guns.”









						House passes sweeping gun reform package though it's unlikely to move in the Senate
					

The House voted Wednesday 223-204 to pass a wide-ranging package of gun control legislation called the "Protecting Our Kids Act," after lawmakers faced intense pressure to act in the wake of recent mass shootings.




					amp.cnn.com
				




that is insane. whoever voted for this bill needs to be charged with treason.


----------



## GSgator

Swiper. said:


> “House passes sweeping gun reform package though it's unlikely to move in the Senate”
> 
> 
> “The legislation that passed in the House includes a series of individual bills aimed at preventing gun violence. The measure would raise the legal age to buy certain semiautomatic centerfire rifles from 18 to 21 years old, establish new federal offenses for gun trafficking and for selling large-capacity magazines, and allow local governments to compensate individuals who surrender such magazines through a buyback program. It would create a tax incentive for retail sales of safe storage devices and criminal penalties for breaking new requirements regulating firearm storage on residential premises. The measure would also take steps to strengthen existing federal regulations on bump stocks and ghost guns.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House passes sweeping gun reform package though it's unlikely to move in the Senate
> 
> 
> The House voted Wednesday 223-204 to pass a wide-ranging package of gun control legislation called the "Protecting Our Kids Act," after lawmakers faced intense pressure to act in the wake of recent mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is insane. whoever voted for this bill needs to be charged with treason.


I don’t like to hear the words buy back or large capacity. They have showed they don’t care about crime that’s easy to see there not getting my basic mags ARs have been coming with 30 round mags for decades. That’s a BIG FUCK YOU . These ppl create more gun purchases in record time  when they start talking shit it’s so counter productive lol.


----------



## FlyingPapaya




----------



## Yano

Alcohol , Tobacco and Firearms - should be the name of a store ,, not a Dept of the Govt. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Video was for the Canadians. At least one person in power is saying it's bullshit on their side of the boarder. I wish you brothers good luck.


----------



## Freakmidd

FlyingPapaya said:


> Video was for the Canadians. At least one person in power is saying it's bullshit on their side of the boarder. I wish you brothers good luck.


Thanks for that!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

If not fucking move here. Get citizenship and vote for freedom. We want all you good fuckers here.

If you've got more than a nest egg. Buy in the Midwest. Yeah it's boring but it's cheap.


----------



## GSgator

There’s so much history that has taken place and here we are watching jt play out again in Can. The PM is a dictator cunt if this was chess everyone would know his moves there all the same with these tyrannical leaders . I hope you Canadians are preparing we know how this plays out.  Ppl like him HAVE to be stopped .


----------



## GSgator

FlyingPapaya said:


>


The  big picture ain’t gun crime it’s  Taking arms away for  the mass population which are law abiding citizens. The criminals that are raising hell with guns just serve the purpose to create that talking point . Population wise they really are a very small percentage and pose no threat to the government its the millions of good ppl they know won’t allow major change if they can fight back . How can ppl not see thru this just the fact there  trying to take your ability away to defend yourself and saying that’s gonna make it safer should be a red flag .


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> It will make a difference the big picture ain’t gun crime it’s  Taking arms away for  the mass population which are law abiding citizens. The criminals that are raising hell with guns just serve the purpose to create that talking point . Population wise they really are a very small percentage and pose no threat to the government


Our gun crime rates are unbelievably low in Canada. As of the latest statistics we had 277 murders by firearm in a year. 277. Out of a nation of 38,000,000.  You have a 0.0007% chance of being shot and killed.  On top of that, the vast majority of those crimes are committed in a few bad areas.  In most of the country you have a higher chance of being hit by lightning twice in a row than of getting shot. 

This isn’t about prevention gun crime, it’s about restricting access to guns in general to take them out of the hands of legal owners.


----------



## GSgator

Test_subject said:


> Our gun crime rates are unbelievably low in Canada. As of the latest statistics we had 277 murders by firearm in a year. 277. Out of a nation of 38,000,000.  You have a 0.0007% chance of being shot and killed.  On top of that, the vast majority of those crimes are committed in a few bad areas.
> 
> This isn’t about prevention gun crime, it’s about restricting access to guns in general to take them out of the hands of legal owners.


Exactly


----------



## JackAsserson

Should’ve been more locals with guns to take out that faggot


----------



## Freakmidd

FlyingPapaya said:


> If not fucking move here. Get citizenship and vote for freedom. We want all you good fuckers here.
> 
> If you've got more than a nest egg. Buy in the Midwest. Yeah it's boring but it's cheap.


I have to say.. This has become a serious consideration, not liking the direction this government is taking us up here.


----------



## GSgator

Freakmidd said:


> I have to say.. This has become a serious consideration, not liking the direction this government is taking us up here.


Shit  man fly down to Mexico and walk on in. I don’t think the US/Canadian border is that broken . I envy you guys on that topic. My brother-in-law tried to go up there this winter for a big snow boarding vacation and they stopped him at the boarder and wouldn’t let him cross due to his record . Mind you these charges were over 20 years ago.


----------



## Test_subject

GSgator said:


> Shit  man fly down to Mexico and walk on in. I don’t think the US/Canadian border is that broken . I envy you guys on that topic. My brother-in-law tried to go up there this winter for a big snow boarding vacation and they stopped him at the boarder and wouldn’t let him cross due to his record . Mind you these charges were over 20 years ago.


Our border agents are notorious for being raging assholes.


----------



## GSgator




----------



## Rot-Iron66

Well, if a libturd hollyweird actor says we should all do something, well then, lets all jump...


----------



## MS1605

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Transgender is a MENTAL HEALTH DISORDER. It should be treated as such instead of being celebrated.


This is what I have been screaming for years. LQBTQRSTUV community just says I'm being hateful and discriminatory but these people are killing themselves and others because no one wants to call this what it is...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

MS1605 said:


> This is what I have been screaming for years. LQBTQRSTUV community just says I'm being hateful and discriminatory but these people are killing themselves and others because no one wants to call this what it is...


Imagine if we collectively normalized schizophrenia or bipolar disorder. Just let them be who they are! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rot-Iron66

MS1605 said:


> This is what I have been screaming for years. LQBTQRSTUV community just says I'm being hateful and discriminatory but these people are killing themselves and others because no one wants to call this what it is...


Especially when they (brainless libturdz) push this retardation on kids. I had a look at KamelToe's Twitter account, she talks about Trannie kids and gender-fluid kids celebrating Pride, and other libturd nonsense. How about they leave kids out of this madness??? Fukking tardz...


----------



## Test_subject

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Especially when they (brainless libturdz) push this retardation on kids. I had a look at KamelToe's Twitter account, she talks about Trannie kids and gender-fluid kids celebrating Pride, and other libturd nonsense. How about they leave kids out of this madness??? Fukking tardz...


Yeah, and those damn brown people.


----------



## GSgator




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Yeah, and those damn brown people.


----------



## TomJ

CJ said:


> Both major candidates supported Red Flag Laws though. Damned if you do, damned if you don't...


red vs blue? no
left vs right? no
black vs white? no
rep vs dem? no

its us vs them. 

ALL politicians are corrupt and playing for the same team


----------



## Joliver

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Transgender is a MENTAL HEALTH DISORDER. It should be treated as such instead of being celebrated.



Back before being crazy was politically expedient, we successfully treated people that thought they were "born in the wrong body" instead of celebrating a mental disorder that leads to a >50% attempted suicide rate. 

Here's a study that probably will get memory hole'd: 

"There was an excellent response to pimozide 2 mg daily, with a cessation of both cross-dressing and the wish for sex reassignment."









						The successful treatment of a gender dysphoric patient with pimozide - PubMed
					

Pharmacotherapy with pimozide should be considered in cases of doubtful gender dysphoria.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





Just for fun, here's a study that says mothers with transgender boys have borderline personality disorders at a 53% clip. 🤷‍♂️

Enjoy.

"Fifty-three percent of the mothers of boys with GID compared with only 6% of controls met the diagnosis for Borderline Personality Disorder on the Diagnostic Interview for Borderlines or had symptoms of depression on the Beck Depression Inventory."









						Mothers of boys with gender identity disorder: a comparison of matched controls - PubMed
					

This pilot study compared mothers of boys with gender identity disorder (GID) with mothers of normal boys to determine whether differences in psychopathology and child-rearing attitudes and practices could be identified. Results of the Diagnostic Interview for Borderlines and the Beck Depression...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Party of science, my ass....


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> Back before being crazy was politically expedient, we successfully treated people that thought they were "born in the wrong body" instead of celebrating a mental disorder that leads to a >50% attempted suicide rate.
> 
> Here's a study that probably will get memory hole'd:
> 
> "There was an excellent response to pimozide 2 mg daily, with a cessation of both cross-dressing and the wish for sex reassignment."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The successful treatment of a gender dysphoric patient with pimozide - PubMed
> 
> 
> Pharmacotherapy with pimozide should be considered in cases of doubtful gender dysphoria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun, here's a study that says mothers with transgender boys have borderline personality disorders at a 53% clip. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> "Fifty-three percent of the mothers of boys with GID compared with only 6% of controls met the diagnosis for Borderline Personality Disorder on the Diagnostic Interview for Borderlines or had symptoms of depression on the Beck Depression Inventory."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mothers of boys with gender identity disorder: a comparison of matched controls - PubMed
> 
> 
> This pilot study compared mothers of boys with gender identity disorder (GID) with mothers of normal boys to determine whether differences in psychopathology and child-rearing attitudes and practices could be identified. Results of the Diagnostic Interview for Borderlines and the Beck Depression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party of science, my ass....


Transphobic TERF!


----------



## vacant

Trendkill said:


> Might wanna get caught up on the thread before making an uninformed comment on a post from the first page that has since been acknowledged by many, including the original poster, to be untrue.
> 
> you may also want to read through other parts of the thread where folks with degrees and experience in psychiatry and psychology or their significant others have weighed in on the gender dysmorphia issues and discussed the severe mental illness these individuals are dealing with.
> 
> lastly, you might wanna understand that this is the fucking internet and your fucking feelings might get hurt occasionally.  Grow a pair


Lmao I'll gladly defend trans people, I have no problem or fear of them unlike you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

vacant said:


> Lmao I'll gladly defend trans people, I have no problem or fear of them unlike you.


How in the world did you get that conclusion out of what he posted. “Oh you must have a problem or fear of trans people.”

No. There is no problem and there is no fear. Quit the fucking gaslighting. That’s bullshit and fucking weak.


----------



## RiR0

vacant said:


> Lmao I'll gladly defend trans people, I have no problem or fear of them unlike you.


Nobody is afraid of them but I’m not going to play make believe with an adult that has a mental disorder. If you look in the mirror and feel like reality is wrong then you have the issue. Reality is not the problem. Now go cut your dick off and parade around in womens clothes and look like the fucking nut job you are


----------



## Yano

Transphobic isnt even the right term , that implies fear .. I'm not afraid.

 If anything I'm Transgusted , thats when ya feel disgusted thinking about how some dude was sad , lonely and delusional enough with no one to step in and help , cuts his dick off and throws it away !!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Transphobic isnt even the right term , that implies fear .. I'm not afraid.
> 
> If anything I'm Transgusted , thats when ya feel disgusted thinking about how some dude was sad , lonely and delusional enough with no one to step in and help , cuts his dick off and throws it away !!


Brilliant. I’m Transgusted too.


----------



## lifter6973

Looks like yet another maggot troll has resurfaced.


----------



## Trendkill

Of


vacant said:


> Lmao I'll gladly defend trans people, I have no problem or fear of them unlike you.


Oh thank God you are here to protect them.

Your username is very appropriate. Its an apt description of the space between your ears.

Now go fuck off and stop replying to threads you were called out in over a month ago.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

vacant said:


> Lmao I'll gladly defend trans people, I have no problem or fear of them unlike you.


Wrong forum. Piss off. Nobody is afraid of trans. We choose not to partake in people's crazy


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> Transphobic isnt even the right term , that implies fear .. I'm not afraid.
> 
> If anything I'm Transgusted , thats when ya feel disgusted thinking about how some dude was sad , lonely and delusional enough with no one to step in and help , cuts his dick off and throws it away !!


I don't think we should assume every trans person feels sad, lonely and delusional. 

I think some people really do feel like they were just born in the wrong body and have more in common with the opposite sex.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I don't think we should assume every trans person feels sad, lonely and delusional.
> 
> I think some people really do feel like they were just born in the wrong body and have more in common with the opposite sex.


^^^^^^^^
and for some it takes longer than others to figure out your point, amirite? Congratulations.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I don't think we should assume every trans person feels sad, lonely and delusional.
> 
> I think some people really do feel like they were just born in the wrong body and have more in common with the opposite sex.


Awwww…. That’s sweet!


----------



## Human_Backhoe

nissan11 said:


> I don't think we should assume every trans person feels sad, lonely and delusional.
> 
> I think some people really do feel like they were just born in the wrong body and have more in common with the opposite sex.



Nope


----------



## Iron1

Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?


----------



## Test_subject

Iron1 said:


> Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?


I know a few. No good friends, though — my wife’s friends.


----------



## nissan11

Iron1 said:


> Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?



I don't.


----------



## nissan11

Test_subject said:


> I know a few. No good friends, though — my wife’s friends.


Are they disgusting, perverted, bad people?


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> Are they disgusting, perverted, bad people?


The one is. The other one is alright.


----------



## nissan11

Test_subject said:


> The one is. The other one is alright.


How so?


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> How so?


The one that sucks?  They’re selfish, self-absorbed, have no regard for anyone else and just suck as a person in general. 

The other one is alright. Not my cup of tea but a lot of people aren’t.


----------



## nissan11

Test_subject said:


> The one that sucks?  They’re selfish, self-absorbed, have no regard for anyone else and just suck as a person in general.
> 
> The other one is alright. Not my cup of tea but a lot of people aren’t.


Selfish and self absorbed describes the majority of people in this country. That doesn't sound like anything that has to do with being trans.


----------



## Test_subject

nissan11 said:


> Selfish and self absorbed describes the majority of people in this country. That doesn't sound like anything that has to do with being trans.


I didn’t say that it did. You asked if they were bad people.


----------



## nissan11

Test_subject said:


> I didn’t say that it did. You asked if they were bad people.


I didn't say you said it did.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Most trannies seem out of their minds. And the woke-left shoving it in people's faces like it should be the norm, and we all BETTER love and worship trannies (LMNOP). I have no issues w/ them, just stop pushing it on little kids, etc.

Woke-Left retard groomers...


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I don't think we should assume every trans person feels sad, lonely and delusional.
> 
> I think some people really do feel like they were just born in the wrong body and have more in common with the opposite sex.


That’s literally being delusional


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> That’s literally being delusional


I think your point of view is literally close minded.


----------



## RiR0

Iron1 said:


> Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?


I used to work in a lot of clubs in Atlanta so yes I knew several and interacted with them on almost a daily basis.


----------



## nissan11

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Most trannies seem out of their minds. And the woke-left shoving it in people's faces like it should be the norm, and we all BETTER love and worship trannies (LMNOP). I have no issues w/ them, just stop pushing it on little kids, etc.
> 
> Woke-Left retard groomers...


I have not seen anyone tell anyone to "love and worship" transgender people. I have however seen a movement to try to make people more aware and accepting of them.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I think your point of view is literally close minded.


I think you’re trying to be so open minded your brain fell out. 
If you think you’re in the wrong body they you’re delusional. That means you disagree with reality. 
If someone believes they are Jesus or a dinosaur we don’t pretend that they’re reality or biology is wrong.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I don't think we should assume every trans person feels sad, lonely and delusional.
> 
> I think some people really do feel like they were just born in the wrong body and have more in common with the opposite sex.


Liberal horse shit. 👍


----------



## Yano

Iron1 said:


> Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?


Quite a few working clubs over the years. Well not modern "trans" the operations and elective surgery wasn't as common as it is now so I guess those were what ,, just trans-vestites .. or traps ?  

Alot of the drag queens I knew were the same guys that worked the Chippendales shows. It was actually very funny to me. 

That I got no issue with , they are still guys , you wanna play dress up thats cool , your gay , thats fine , I have no problem at all with gay folks , family members a very good friend I let stay at my place when he and his boyfriend broke up over domestic violence. 

It's when some one actually decides to cut their junk off and throw it away that makes my head tilt and my stomach flip a bit. I just can't get down with it or see where you have to be in  your mind to decide that's a proper thing to do.


----------



## CJ

Iron1 said:


> Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?


Whenever I have enough spending money. 🤣


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> Whenever I have enough spending money. 🤣


Gymrat hacked CJ’s account.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> Gymrat hacked CJ’s account.


I have to quote this just so I can laugh at it again .. haaahahahah


----------



## TODAY

If we're gonna operate under the assumption that gender dysphoria is a mental illness

Is it really such a stretch to say that social and/or medical transitions are a viable _treatment?_


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> I think you’re trying to be so open minded your brain fell out.
> If you think you’re in the wrong body they you’re delusional. That means you disagree with reality.
> If someone believes they are Jesus or a dinosaur we don’t pretend that they’re reality or biology is wrong.


Do you think gay people are delusional because they are attracted to the same sex?


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> If we're gonna operate under the assumption that gender dysphoria is a mental illness
> 
> Is it really such a stretch to say that social and/or medical transitions are a viable _treatment?_


That’s not a treatment. It doesn’t heal it doesn’t cure. We don’t treat schizophrenics by playing to their delusions.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Do you think gay people are delusional because they are attracted to the same sex?


You can’t be this stupid to make that leap in logic. 
Gay men and women don’t look in the mirror and deny reality. They’re just sexually attracted to the same sex. 
This is literally found all throughout nature. 
You’re comparing a delusion to a sexual preference


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> That’s not a treatment. It doesn’t heal it doesn’t cure. We don’t treat schizophrenics by playing to their delusions.


If it alleviates the gender dysphoria, then how can we say that it doesn't treat the ailment?


I'm not necessarily trying to evangelize for a political position here, just trying to suss out the logic


----------



## RiR0

TODAY said:


> If it alleviates the gender dysphoria, then how can we say that it doesn't treat the ailment?
> 
> 
> I'm not necessarily trying to evangelize for a political position here, just trying to suss out the logic


By this logic would giving a man who thinks he’s Jesus a cross and calling him the savior not be a treatment? 
Enabling is not curing or treating.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> If we're gonna operate under the assumption that gender dysphoria is a mental illness
> 
> Is it really such a stretch to say that social and/or medical transitions are a viable _treatment?_


Possibly, but in the same way that lobotomy is a valid treatment for psychiatric disorders, IMO.

Suicide rates remain relatively unchanged in transgendered people pre and post transition.









						Trends in suicide death risk in transgender people: results from the Amsterdam Cohort of Gender Dysphoria study (1972–2017)
					

This study explored the overall suicide death rate, the incidence over time, and the stage in transition where suicide deaths were observed in transgender people.A chart study, including all 8263 referrals to our clinic since 1972. Information on death ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




I don’t have the answer, but I think that we should be doing more to study the root causes.  We don’t just sit back and say “that’s just who they are” with schizophrenics.


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> Possibly, but in the same way that lobotomy is a valid treatment for psychiatric disorders, IMO.
> 
> Suicide rates remain relatively unchanged in transgendered people pre and post transition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trends in suicide death risk in transgender people: results from the Amsterdam Cohort of Gender Dysphoria study (1972–2017)
> 
> 
> This study explored the overall suicide death rate, the incidence over time, and the stage in transition where suicide deaths were observed in transgender people.A chart study, including all 8263 referrals to our clinic since 1972. Information on death ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have the answer, but I think that we should be doing more to study the root causes.


Oof, I had not come across this literature.

That's fucking bleak.


----------



## RiR0

If I’m depressed because it’s believe I’m Ronnie Coleman but nobody will acknowledge me as being Ronnie Coleman would a treatment be giving me multiple Olympias and pretending I’m Ronnie Coleman?


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> If I’m depressed because it’s believe I’m Ronnie Coleman but nobody will acknowledge me as being Ronnie Coleman would a treatment be giving me multiple Olympias and pretending I’m Ronnie Coleman?


No, but giving you a shitload of anabolics + melanotan might be 😂


----------



## Yano

I  think the world was a better place when folks kept the freaky shit they enjoy in their bedrooms and homes where it belongs and not shouting it from the fucking rooftops. 

If you don't wanna be judged , why give folks all your private likes and kinks in public to judge you with ... i mean that seems like some pretty common sense , ,you aint gota be no rocketeer to figure it out.

I'm sure me and the ol lady get down on some freaky shit  that would make some folks tilt their head a bit. But I dont go doing it in the front yard and waving to the neighbors. 

Privacy has become a dirty word.


----------



## Test_subject

TODAY said:


> Oof, I had not come across this literature.
> 
> That's fucking bleak.


It is.  It’s a grim situation.

I know that I can come across as uncaring, but that’s not the case. I feel for them. I just feel that not trying to find the root cause of the dysphoria and going immediately to hormones and surgery is doing trans people a disservice.

It’s no different than encouraging a manic depressive person to give in to their manic urges because that’s who they are.


----------



## RiR0

In what world is a healthy treatment mutilating yourself?


----------



## TODAY

Test_subject said:


> It is.  It’s a grim situation.
> 
> I know that I can come across as uncaring, but that’s not the case. I feel for them. I just feel that not trying to find the root cause of the dysphoria is doing trans people a disservice.


Yeah, I mean...

Any mental illness that we deem to be socially inconvenient is more likely to be marginalized than studied in-depth. Just look at how we treat schizo-affective disorders and vets with severe PTSD.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> It is.  It’s a grim situation.
> 
> I know that I can come across as uncaring, but that’s not the case. I feel for them. I just feel that not trying to find the root cause of the dysphoria and going immediately to hormones and surgery is doing trans people a disservice.


It would seem that it might fall under dysmorphia , and that's something we can all identify with at some level.

Were all poster kids for body dysmophia , ill never be strong enough , big enough , lean enough , never see what others do when i look in the mirror .... thats all of us at some point in our head as we do this right ?

Maybe the roots in there some where , alot of us grew up abused , picked on , felt powerless , helpless , scared , so we got bigger n stronger n bigger n stronger

Maybe the need to cut ya junk off is something  from childhood , a trauma of some sort , verbal or physical abuse .. I dont have any good answers.

Any one suffering deserves help in my opinion. But you have to realize you need help not scream your queer and your here in fucking parades to get it.


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


> It would seem that it might fall under dysmorphia , and that's something we can all identify with at some level.
> 
> Were all poster kids for body dysmophia , ill never be strong enough , big enough , lean enough , never see what others do when i look in the mirror .... thats all of us at some point in our head as we do this right ?
> 
> Maybe the roots in there some where , alot of us grew up abused , picked on , felt powerless , helpless , scared , so we got bigger n stronger n bigger n stronger
> 
> Maybe the need to cut ya junk off is something  from childhood , a trauma of some sort , verbal or physical abuse .. I dont have any good answers.
> 
> Any one suffering deserves help in my opinion. But you have to realize you need help not scream your queer and your here in fucking parades to get it.


There’s a lot of truth to that, Yano.

I don’t see myself as particularly large or strong, but compared to the general population I’m a mutant.  I just have completely twisted standards of what “big” or “strong” mean because I compare myself to the elite, not your average person.

That’s probably not healthy either.  I’m sure there’s a dysmorphic aspect to it.


----------



## Iron1

There is a certain sense of irony to be found with a group of people who abuse exogenous hormones because our body dysmorphia tells us that the way we are is not how we want to be, judging a group people who abuse exogenous hormones because their body dysmorphia tells them the way they are is not how they want to be.


----------



## Yano

An again let me be perfectly clear. 

I'm not saying after few beers n shots I would refuse the blow job from dude'ette here if he wanted a couple of back stage passes ,,,

I'm saying I wouldn't go bragging it up and shouting it from the roof.


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> It would seem that it might fall under dysmorphia , and that's something we can all identify with at some level.
> 
> Were all poster kids for body dysmophia , ill never be strong enough , big enough , lean enough , never see what others do when i look in the mirror .... thats all of us at some point in our head as we do this right ?
> 
> Maybe the roots in there some where , alot of us grew up abused , picked on , felt powerless , helpless , scared , so we got bigger n stronger n bigger n stronger
> 
> Maybe the need to cut ya junk off is something  from childhood , a trauma of some sort , verbal or physical abuse .. I dont have any good answers.
> 
> Any one suffering deserves help in my opinion. But you have to realize you need help not scream your queer and your here in fucking parades to get it.


I think a lot of it comes down to an individual's ability to compartmentalize and/or develop heuristics by which they can evaluate need vs. want.

For example, I've probably lost 20-25lbs of lean tissue in the past few years as a result of drastically decreasing my drug use and devoting far more of my time and energy to boxing and muay thai.

Now, there are days when I look in the mirror and see myself as a tiny, weak, emasculated failure, but I've developed coping skills that allow me to rationalize that loss of muscle as having been a sacrifice. I _chose_ to be smaller and weaker because I deemed other apsects of life to be more important.

I'm not necessarily saying that trans people just need to suck it up or learn to cope better, but I do think many of the trans people with whom I've talked had a fundamental inability to develop emotional heuristics in relation to their self-image. I am genuinely unsure about whether that lack of development is a symptom or a cause, but I certainly don't think that it makes them weak or insane or unworthy of care.


----------



## RiR0

Iron1 said:


> There is a certain sense of irony to be found with a group of people who abuse exogenous hormones because our body dysmorphia tells us that the way we are is not how we want to be, judging a group people who abuse exogenous hormones because their body dysmorphia tells them the way they are is not how they want to be.


Irony in men wanting to become more of a man vs a man who thinks reality is wrong and wants to cut their dick off and make everyone acknowledge him as a woman?


----------



## RiR0

Sorry it’s not even close to the same universe


----------



## TODAY

EDIT: double post


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Irony in men wanting to become more of a man vs a man who thinks reality is wrong and wants to cut their dick off and make everyone acknowledge him as a woman?


Well I do see Ron's point in fact I made the same observation not that long ago. 

comparing Thai lady boys , kathoey to bodybuilders.

They take hormones , work out , train , nutrition , diet , cardio , constant attention to physical detail ... in a way it's just another form of bodybuilding. 

My issue again is with the surgeries and the throwing away ya junk , if you wanna dress up dress up , have a good time.


----------



## RiR0

I don’t look in the mirror and say nature and biology and reality are wrong. My goal is to push my body to the limits. Not sure what’s ironic about a man wanting to be bigger, stronger and masculine. 
That sounds pretty damn natural. I’m not trying to force people to partake in a delusion.


----------



## Iron1

RiR0 said:


> Irony in men wanting to become more of a man vs a man who thinks reality is wrong and wants to cut their dick off and make everyone acknowledge him as a woman?


Absolutely.
Both cases are not happy with the skin they're in and are actively working to change that and there is huge irony in one group calling out the other for doing the same thing. A person who sees themselves as a man working towards being more outwardly "man" is the same as someone who sees themselves as female working towards being more outwardly "female".

Body dysmorphia is body dysmorphia.

Everybody just wants to be comfortable in the skin they're in and those that aren't try to change until they are.


----------



## RiR0

Iron1 said:


> Absolutely.
> Both cases are not happy with the skin they're in and are actively working to change that and there is huge irony in one group calling out the other for doing the same thing. A person who sees themselves as a man working towards being more outwardly "man" is the same as someone who sees themselves as female working towards being more outwardly "female".
> 
> Body dysmorphia is body dysmorphia.


Nope not even close. One is a man who thinks he’s a woman. That’s no different from a schizophrenic no matter how you spin it. I’m not cutting my dick or denying who or what I am


----------



## RiR0

Goddamn I can’t believe this is even an argument


----------



## Yano

I know at an early age I was in full drag with my sister for Halloween , and while i might have some odd proclivities in the bedroom it didnt turn me fruity.

Long Story short , Mom thought it would be cool for us to be Raggedy Ann and Andy , popular dolls when we were young .. accept ,, plot twist ,, I was Raggedy Ann and Karen was Andy

My own grandmother didnt recognize me and told me ,, you have a very nice costume little girl ,,, thats when we started laughing and she realized who we were and mom came from around the corner.


----------



## RiR0

A man taking male hormones trying to be bigger, stronger, and leaner just trying to achieve his best physique yeah that’s exactly the same as a dude who denies biology and chops his dick off, gets breast implants and wants to be called a woman. 
🤦🏻 
Let’s use a little common sense


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> Goddamn I can’t believe this is even an argument


This is just a family debate no arguements ,, no ones right or wrong , not any of us , we just bring opinions to the table and discuss and nod and listen to each other. 

Deep breaths bubba , deeeep breaths  👍  🥰


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> This is just a family debate no arguements ,, no ones right or wrong , not any of us , we just bring opinions to the table and discuss and nod and listen to each other.
> 
> Deep breaths bubba , deeeep breaths  👍  🥰


Ever the optimist 😂


----------



## Iron1

RiR0 said:


> Nope not even close. One is a man who thinks he’s a woman. That’s no different from a schizophrenic no matter how you spin it. I’m not cutting my dick or denying who I am


Nobody is asking you to.
The choices trans people make in regards to their appearance are entirely personal, the same as your choices regarding your appearance.

If they want to cut their dick off, that's their prerogative. Their body alteration does no more harm to anyone than your lifting does. 

The choice to do what you want with your body is the embodiment of American freedom. There is nothing in this world that we can truly claim to own except our body. People should absolutely be allowed to modify it in pursuit of their own personal happiness so long as the risks are clearly understood.


----------



## Joliver

I work with a trans person. It's great.  Except for the constant demanding of all my subjective, objective, possessive, and reflexive pronouns being clearly visible on everything I've ever touched (or may touch) in the office.

You'll get to hear things that you never knew. For example, how everything in the office is clearly designed with "cis/heteronormative" people in mind. I think it's zenself's version of being "left-handed in a right-handed world."

The men were standoffish, at first. The women in the office were very accepting and even maternal.... until that one bathroom "incident." Now all of the women in the office get on the elevator and go to a different floor to pee. The pregnant girl was practically an elevator attendant, until she quit.

Zen bemoans the lack of trans inclusion in engineering, though zen isn't an engineer zenself. In fact, the social lectures of the simplest break room visit can cost you some serious time. So... bring (insert possessive pronouns here) own snacks and drinks if you want a productive day.

The only real drama we've had was when zen figured out the women were afraid to go to the restroom with zenself.  Zen went to HR. We had a meeting with the airing of grievances...which zen got to bully the women for an hour. Then, I shit you fucking not, zen changed zen's pronouns to "death/deathself" and dyed death's hair jet black. Death alluded to violence in a round about way and for months HR has been trying to see which sacred cow they must serve. Stop a potential mass shooter? Or fire a tranny? Decisions, decisions....🤔. If only the person that said violence should be inflicted upon the women of the office was a cis/heteronormative white male...

Listen...I don't care if the story offends you, hell I don't even care if you believe it. My experience involves one example of one "non-binary" person and may not reflect everyone in that category...🙄

Most people probably have some passing interaction over time, but it's been eye opening to have worked with death, up close and personally.

I can definitively say it has been bad for office morale and productivity. Had I the choice, I probably wouldn't have hired death--a sentiment which death's manager did ultimately admit to me later, as well. Fyi-- Death also makes double what anyone in death's position makes. Death was recruited from across the country and was paid $10,000 to relocate with an undisclosed signing bonus. Real woke-fortune 500 check-in-the-box bullshit.

And for those that want to know: death isn't passable. Death looks like a dude in women's clothing and sounds like a man trying to sound like a woman. Quasi-uncanny valley shit.

Feel free to ask me any questions. I'm sure they will all be sexual...but that's ok. I know all of those answers because death exclusively views the office setting through the lens of death's sexual fetishes and is allowed to openly say those things in mixed company. So AMA!


----------



## Yano

Iron1 said:


> Nobody is asking you to.
> The choices trans people make in regards to their appearance are entirely personal, the same as your choices regarding your appearance.
> 
> If they want to cut their dick off, that's their prerogative. Their body alteration does no more harm to anyone than your lifting does.
> 
> The choice to do what you want with your body is the embodiment of American freedom. There is nothing in this world that we can truly claim to own except our body. People should absolutely be allowed to modify it in pursuit of their own personal happiness so long as the risks are clearly understood.


*shakes a tiny fist ,,,,, damn you an your fancy word smithery ,, I can't not like that .. specially when ya bring Muricah into it an all ..... 

but the junk snipping aint right .... it just aint right ,, good Lord Ah'mighty.


----------



## RiR0

Iron1 said:


> Nobody is asking you to.
> The choices trans people make in regards to their appearance are entirely personal, the same as yours.
> 
> If they want to cut their dick off, that's their prerogative. Their body alteration does no more harm to anyone than your lifting does.
> 
> The choice to do what you want with your body is the embodiment of American freedom. There is nothing in this world that we can truly claim to own except our body. People should absolutely be allowed to modify it in pursuit of their own personal happiness so long as the risks are clearly understood.


I didn’t say anything about not allowing someone to do something that’s your words not mine. 
I did say it’s a severe mental illness and should be treated as such. 
It’s fucking disgusting. 
So we should allow schizophrenics to live in their delusions instead of treat them if they’re not hurting anyone?


----------



## RiR0

Women, real women are effected by these mutilated nut jobs


----------



## RiR0

If someone suffering from depression temporarily feels better after cutting themselves then we should just accept it and let be and act like it’s normal and harmless?


----------



## Test_subject

Joliver said:


> I work with a trans person. It's great.  Except for the constant demanding of all my subjective, objective, possessive, and reflexive pronouns being clearly visible on everything I've ever touched (or may touch) in the office.
> 
> You'll get to hear things that you never knew. For example, how everything in the office is clearly designed with "cis/heteronormative" people in mind. I think it's zenself's version of being "left-handed in a right-handed world."
> 
> The men were standoffish, at first. The women in the office were very accepting and even maternal.... until that one bathroom "incident." Now all of the women in the office get on the elevator and go to a different floor to pee. The pregnant girl was practically an elevator attendant, until she quit.
> 
> Zen bemoans the lack of trans inclusion in engineering, though zen isn't an engineer zenself. In fact, the social lectures of the simplest break room visit can cost you some serious time. So... bring (insert possessive pronouns here) own snacks and drinks if you want a productive day.
> 
> The only real drama we've had was when zen figured out the women were afraid to go to the restroom with zenself.  Zen went to HR. We had a meeting with the airing of grievances...which zen got to bully the women for an hour. Then, I shit you fucking not, zen changed zen's pronouns to "death/deathself" and dyed death's hair jet black. Death alluded to violence in a round about way and for months HR has been trying to see which sacred cow they must serve. Stop a potential mass shooter? Or fire a tranny? Decisions, decisions....🤔. If only the person that said violence should be inflicted upon the women of the office was a cis/heteronormative white male...
> 
> Listen...I don't care if the story offends you, hell I don't even care if you believe it. My experience involves one example of one "non-binary" person and may not reflect everyone in that category...🙄
> 
> Most people probably have some passing interaction over time, but it's been eye opening to have worked with death, up close and personally.
> 
> I can definitively say it has been bad for office morale and productivity. Had I the choice, I probably wouldn't have hired death--a sentiment which death's manager did ultimately admit to me later, as well. Fyi-- Death also makes double what anyone in death's position makes. Death was recruited from across the country and was paid $10,000 to relocate with an undisclosed signing bonus. Real woke-fortune 500 check-in-the-box bullshit.
> 
> And for those that want to know: death isn't passable. Death looks like a dude in women's clothing and sounds like a man trying to sound like a woman. Quasi-uncanny valley shit.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions. I'm sure they will all be sexual...but that's ok. I know all of those answers because death exclusively views the office setting through the lens of death's sexual fetishes and is allowed to openly say those things in mixed company. So AMA!


Sounds about right.

My wife’s one trans friend refuses to hang out with her if I’m around because I’m “too manly” and I intimidate her and because I’m “a meathead” (despite me having an M.Eng and her having no post secondary whatsoever).

I have no issue with trans people; I have an issue with people who live in their own reality and demand that everyone else also live there with them.


----------



## RiR0

As soon as society just accepts that’s it’s normal and okay then it stops any further investigation and treatment and any possible cure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Iron1 said:


> Do any of you personally know or regularly interact with trans people?


I got a big bald bearded guy that shops at my grocery store and likes to wear heels and a short skirt but other than that, nope. Why?


----------



## Joliver

Test_subject said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> My wife’s one trans friend refuses to hang out with her if I’m around because I’m “too manly” and I intimidate her and because I’m “a meathead” (despite me having an M.Eng and her having no post secondary whatsoever).
> 
> I have no issue with trans people; I have an issue with people who live in their own reality and demand that everyone else also live there with them.



It's dogmatic. A religion that demands you convert or be killed, hyperbolically speaking...ish.

I'll use death's proper name,  but I'm not going to delude myself or confuse others by calling death "death" or "deathself" on a conference call. Especially when death changes death's reality on an emotional whim fairly regularly. Death and taxes aren't as certain as they used to be.


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> It's dogmatic. A religion that demands you convert or be killed, hyperbolically speaking...ish.
> 
> I'll use death's proper name,  but I'm not going to delude myself or confuse others by calling death "death" or "deathself" on a conference call. Especially when death changes death's reality on an emotional whim fairly regularly. Death and taxes aren't as certain as they used to be.


I would fuck with some one like that SO hard.

 ok death here's the thing þek identifies as Proto-Germanic , so please only address þek using proto germanic personal pronouns in the future.

As well as this , þek has self esteem issues so þek will only answer in the second person accusative in singular or neuter only. In all future interactions þek will be addressed as þek , it or ijō.

thank you death , that is all.

2 weeks of that bullshit dude will pull you to the side and be like ,, ok ok man i get it fuck me ,, just call me Chuck


----------



## Joliver

Yano said:


> I would fuck with some one like that SO hard.
> 
> ok death here's the thing þek identifies as Proto-Germanic , so please only address þek using proto germanic personal pronouns in the future.
> 
> As well as this , þek has self esteem issues so þek will only answer in the second person accusative in singular or neuter only. In all future interactions þek will be addressed as þek , it or ijō.
> 
> thank you death , that is all.
> 
> 2 weeks of that bullshit dude will pull you to the side and be like ,, ok ok man i get it fuck me ,, just call me Chuck



Well, therein lies the problem. Death has the cultural movement and systemic power on death's side. This is why I use death's proper name. If you screw up zenself when it's now deathself... you've imperilled your livelihood. Haven't you heard? Misgendering and mispronouning people is LITERALLY violence. Threatening to kill all the women in the office that don't want to pee with you because you had an erection in the women's bathroom is just speech. 

Death actually went to HR about my incessant uses of death's proper name and not using death's pronouns. They told death that I was previously fired for not attending CRT training and refusing my vaccinations and was a contractor that they had no authority over. 

Cue the music:


----------



## Nodus1

Yano said:


> I would fuck with some one like that SO hard.
> 
> ok death here's the thing þek identifies as Proto-Germanic , so please only address þek using proto germanic personal pronouns in the future.
> 
> As well as this , þek has self esteem issues so þek will only answer in the second person accusative in singular or neuter only. In all future interactions þek will be addressed as þek , it or ijō.
> 
> thank you death , that is all.
> 
> 2 weeks of that bullshit dude will pull you to the side and be like ,, ok ok man i get it fuck me ,, *just call me Chuck*


If I had been lurking and not already joined this forum and saw this, I might have made my username "Just Call Me Chuck".


----------



## shackleford

Joliver said:


> I was previously fired for not attending CRT training and refusing my vaccinations and was a contractor that they had no authority over.


a true hero


----------



## shackleford

im a diiiiiiiiinasaur 😁

havent heard that one in a long time


----------



## Test_subject

I think that we need to take warning labels off of things and introduce some dangerous wildlife into major cities so people have less time to come up with this stupid shit because they’ll need to concentrate on actual problems.


----------



## Yano

Test_subject said:


> I think that we need to take warning labels off of things and introduce some dangerous wildlife into major cities so people have less time to come up with this stupid shit because they’ll need to concentrate on actual problems.


THIS ^^ AMEN !! 
I am a huge proponent of natural selection.

 When it's encountered in the wild , it should be admired from afar for it's majestic beauty in action ....


----------



## Joliver

Yano said:


> THIS ^^ AMEN !!
> I am a huge proponent of natural selection.
> 
> When it's encountered in the wild , it should be admired from afar for it's majestic beauty in action ....
> 
> View attachment 24320



You see this champion powerlifter out in the wild in your meet flight....what do you do? Asking for a female friend. 🤔


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> If someone suffering from depression temporarily feels better after cutting themselves then we should just accept it and let be and act like it’s normal and harmless?


Cutting one's self is self inflicted injury. How does that compare?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Cutting one's self is self inflicted injury. How does that compare?


I can’t even with you man. Are you really that dense?


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> I can’t even with you man. Are you really that dense?


My muscle is. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Signsin1

Joliver said:


> You see this champion powerlifter out in the wild in your meet flight....what do you do? Asking for a female friend. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 24322


I say, "Hey Fella, hows it hanging?"


----------



## RiR0

This thread is why kids are getting participation trophy’s. I guess it’s better to entertain mass psychosis and delusion than hurt someone’s feelings.


----------



## TODAY

RiR0 said:


> This thread is why kids are getting participation trophy’s. I guess it’s better to entertain mass psychosis and delusion than hurt someone’s feelings.


From now on, I will refer to you by your preferred pronoun:


Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> You see this champion powerlifter out in the wild in your meet flight....what do you do? Asking for a female friend. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 24322


Watch her technique , form , how she is on and off the platform ... take what I like for my own  training , leave what I don't behind. Same as any other lifter.  I'm just there to go to  work and leave all  the fancy thinking to the fancy thinkers.


----------



## nissan11

Joliver said:


> You see this champion powerlifter out in the wild in your meet flight....what do you do? Asking for a female friend. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 24322



Ask her to lunch.


----------



## Joliver

Yano said:


> Watch her technique , form , how she is on and off the platform ... take what I like for my own  training , leave what I don't behind. Same as any other lifter.  I'm just there to go to  work and leave all  the fancy thinking to the fancy thinkers.





nissan11 said:


> Ask her to lunch.



All jokes aside, you'd be ok with your daughter formally competing against a man that says he's a woman?


----------



## shackleford

Joliver said:


> All jokes aside, you'd be ok with your daughter formally competing against a man that says he's a woman?


i'd be disappointed with the federation, or whoever enforces the rules, for rolling over and pandering to the pc crowd. and i'd encourage my hypothetical daughter to vote with her dollars by registering for a different event.


----------



## nissan11

shackleford said:


> i'd be disappointed with the federation, or whoever enforces the rules, for rolling over and pandering to the pc crowd. and i'd encourage my hypothetical daughter to vote with her dollars by registering for a different event.


I dont have kids so I am going to answer that question hypothetically as if my dog, Hazel, competes.
I would advise Hazel that she should have fun with her meets and focus on her total.  If she made it to state levels I would tell her to do her best, and ASK HER if that athlete bothers her. What I think doesn't matter for shit. It is HER choice. If somehow she ended up in the same age, weight and equipment class and didn't feel it was fair, I'd advise her to try any of the other 5477 federations. What's the prob?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I dont have kids so I am going to answer that question hypothetically as if my dog, Hazel, competes.
> I would advise Hazel that she should have fun with her meets and focus on her total.  If she made it to state levels I would tell her to do her best, and ASK HER if that athlete bothers her. What I think doesn't matter for shit. It is HER choice. If somehow she ended up in the same age, weight and equipment class and didn't feel it was fair, I'd advise her to try any of the other 5477 federations. What's the prob?


What happens if your hypothetical daughter loses out on a college scholarship or something else prestigious, Olympics perhaps?, to a person born as a man but competing against women?

It's no longer just "fun for Hazel" at that point.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I dont have kids so I am going to answer that question hypothetically as if my dog, Hazel, competes.
> I would advise Hazel that she should have fun with her meets and focus on her total.  If she made it to state levels I would tell her to do her best, and ASK HER if that athlete bothers her. What I think doesn't matter for shit. It is HER choice. If somehow she ended up in the same age, weight and equipment class and didn't feel it was fair, I'd advise her to try any of the other 5477 federations. What's the prob?


The problem is men competing against women. What’s not to understand? I’ve got a daughter and I’d raise hell if some man or boy was allowed to compete. 
Even Matt/Janae Kroc and Caitlyn/Bruce Jenner are against trans women competing against real women
As a father or parent your job is to defend and protect your child.


----------



## Joliver

nissan11 said:


> I dont have kids so I am going to answer that question hypothetically as if my dog, Hazel, competes.
> I would advise Hazel that she should have fun with her meets and focus on her total.  If she made it to state levels I would tell her to do her best, and ASK HER if that athlete bothers her. What I think doesn't matter for shit. It is HER choice. If somehow she ended up in the same age, weight and equipment class and didn't feel it was fair, I'd advise her to try any of the other 5477 federations. What's the prob?



This is the mindset of a hobbyist competitor. And there is nothing wrong with it. But I've been a competitive athlete in school from the age of 7 years old through college. Your performance ensured your spot on the team. For some, it meant their scholarship.

I coach two female wrestlers in a room full of boys. I only allow the girls to wrestle each other, or experienced and skillful male wrestlers who understand "proportional strength." I don't allow those girls to competitively wrestle males because I would never endanger their physical or psychological health to appease the rotten grievance culture that places a woman's wellbeing below the "achievement" or "advancement" of the mentally ill. 

The thing about it is that competitors want to compete. They want to win. These girls are lions, one of them committed to a top 10 program. They'd compete against men if I told them to... probably if I allowed them to. They'd dog it or die trying.... because they want to win--not some moral victory that were forced to privately celebrate back home at the gym so we aren't viewed as transphobic. They want gold...the top of the podium...like any true competitor. 

Men shouldn't be allowed to take that from women. And with close to 30% of the upcoming generation identifying as "non-binary"...if nobody fights it, that's exactly what will happen.


----------



## shackleford

nissan11 said:


> I dont have kids so I am going to answer that question hypothetically as if my dog, Hazel, competes.
> I would advise Hazel that she should have fun with her meets and focus on her total.  If she made it to state levels I would tell her to do her best, and ASK HER if that athlete bothers her. What I think doesn't matter for shit. It is HER choice. If somehow she ended up in the same age, weight and equipment class and didn't feel it was fair, I'd advise her to try any of the other 5477 federations. What's the prob?


Whats the prob, you ask me? I think the problem is that alot of people seem to have lost all common sense about about alot of things, for example the difference between men and women. In what kind of logical world can a man say "i'm a woman" and expext everyone else in the whole world to agree and accept it? 

If a guy wants to pretend he is a woman, or a woman wants to pretend she's a man, that is their choice, and I have no right to prevent them from doing so. But they don't have any right to expect me or anyone else to play along with their fantasy, even if it offends their feelings.

I'm not going to be held hostage by someone feelings, living in fear of being called what ever "ist" is popular these days. I don't hate someone if they choose to pretend they're a different sex. I just don't recognize it as reality.


----------



## Trendkill

Iron1 said:


> Nobody is asking you to.
> The choices trans people make in regards to their appearance are entirely personal, the same as your choices regarding your appearance.
> 
> If they want to cut their dick off, that's their prerogative. Their body alteration does no more harm to anyone than your lifting does.
> 
> The choice to do what you want with your body is the embodiment of American freedom. There is nothing in this world that we can truly claim to own except our body. People should absolutely be allowed to modify it in pursuit of their own personal happiness so long as the risks are clearly understood.


Where do you stand on forced Covid vaccination for employment?


----------



## nissan11

Joliver said:


> This is the mindset of a hobbyist competitor. And there is nothing wrong with it. But I've been a competitive athlete in school from the age of 7 years old through college. Your performance ensured your spot on the team. For some, it meant their scholarship.
> 
> I coach two female wrestlers in a room full of boys. I only allow the girls to wrestle each other, or experienced and skillful male wrestlers who understand "proportional strength." I don't allow those girls to competitively wrestle males because I would never endanger their physical or psychological health to appease the rotten grievance culture that places a woman's wellbeing below the "achievement" or "advancement" of the mentally ill.
> 
> The thing about it is that competitors want to compete. They want to win. These girls are lions, one of them committed to a top 10 program. They'd compete against men if I told them to... probably if I allowed them to. They'd dog it or die trying.... because they want to win--not some moral victory that were forced to privately celebrate back home at the gym so we aren't viewed as transphobic. They want gold...the top of the podium...like any true competitor.
> 
> Men shouldn't be allowed to take that from women. And with close to 30% of the upcoming generation identifying as "non-binary"...if nobody fights it, that's exactly what will happen.


I played soccer through college. Its how I was able to afford to go. I don't think my mind set is that of a hobbyist. I just disagree with you.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I played soccer through college. Its how I was able to afford to go. I don't think my mind set is that of a hobbyist. I just disagree with you.


What if you were a woman, but lost out on that scholarship(or however soccer helped you pay) to somoene born a man?

It's a valid question. Because it's happening.


----------



## GreenAmine

Trendkill said:


> Where do you stand on forced Covid vaccination for employment?


I know you weren't asking me, but I personally think it's wrong. I can, however, see the case for the requirement in parts of the medical field.

I work for one of the largest pharma companies in the world (we make one of the covid vaccines), and we had a vax requirement. Several people at my site refused, and there was a huge uproar about it. They had to complete a metric shitton of paperwork to try to defend their stance, and were threatened repeatedly with termination. After about 2 months of all this hullabaloo, what happened? Nothing. Empty fucking threats.

I support vaccine (non-covid, I mean the actual dangerous ones like polio and rubella) requirements for kids at school, but I do not support covid vaccine requirements, especially considering that the vaccines are so new and therefore have limited long-term safety data.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> What if you were a woman, but lost out on that scholarship(or however soccer helped you pay) to somoene born a man?
> 
> It's a valid question. Because it's happening.


Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.

And to Jol's point, I think those girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class. I don't think girls in sports are fragile flowers that need protected if they don't want to be. Let them wrestle someone of the same weight. I have seen girls beat guys on the mat. If Jol's girls aren't good enough to wrestle a male that is their same weight then they need to get better. That might sound harsh but this is competitive sports at a competitive age, not tee ball.


----------



## GreenAmine

nissan11 said:


> Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.


This is very easy to say having never been in that situation. If some "girl" with a nutsack displaces my daughter from the podium, that sack will be gone tout suite. 


nissan11 said:


> girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class


You are ignoring basic biology and physiology here. Males are stronger and more aggressive than females. I've trained various combat sports for 30 years now, and I have seen VERY FEW [equally-skilled] females who would even stand a chance against males of the same weight class.


nissan11 said:


> then they need to get better.


Wow. I'm really starting to see why so many people here give you so much shit. This is a very ignorant, uneducated, and naive statement.


nissan11 said:


> but this is competitive sports at a competitive age


No, this is basic biology. I suggest that you develop a basic understanding before making statements such as these.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> I dont have kids so I am going to answer that question hypothetically as if my dog, Hazel, competes.
> I would advise Hazel that she should have fun with her meets and focus on her total.  If she made it to state levels I would tell her to do her best, and ASK HER if that athlete bothers her. What I think doesn't matter for shit. It is HER choice. If somehow she ended up in the same age, weight and equipment class and didn't feel it was fair, I'd advise her to try any of the other 5477 federations. What's the prob?


You’re a total moron. 

As demonstrated by naming your dog “Hazel”. Who the fuck named a dog that? Smooth brain thinker. “Durr, I named my dog Hazel because her eyes are Hazel.”


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a total moron.
> 
> As demonstrated by naming your dog “Hazel”. Who the fuck named a dog that? Smooth brain thinker. “Durr, I named my dog Hazel because her eyes are Hazel.”


And I respect you too.

My ex girlfriend named her. Her eyes are not Hazel colored.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> And I respect you too.
> 
> My ex girlfriend named her. Her eyes are not Hazel colored.


Who the fuck let’s a girlfriend name YOUR dog. That’s some short-sighted thinking. In the end these girls seem to just leave you anyway. 

But you raise an interesting point. Let’s say you meet a girl one night. You bring her home. Get her into bed and that girl turns out to be a guy. She says “oh that’s just my cock, but don’t worry, I identify as a woman.” Are you going to lovingly suck shim’s cock. I mean, as long as she identifies as a girl, that should be all that matters to you right?

Let’s here your stupid PC answer.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who the fuck let’s a girlfriend name YOUR dog. That’s some short-sighted thinking. In the end these girls seem to just leave you anyway.
> 
> But you raise an interesting point. Let’s say you meet a girl one night. You bring her home. Get her into bed and that girl turns out to be a guy. She says “oh that’s just my cock, but don’t worry, I identify as a woman.” Are you going to lovingly suck shim’s cock. I mean, as long as she identifies as a girl, that should be all that matters to you right?
> 
> Let’s here your stupid PC answer.


No, my sexual preference is for vagina, not peepee, despite what you may have read in the chat box yesterday between Yano, Ted and myself. 

I wouldn't be mad at her, I would respectfully tell her I am not interested and ask her to leave, even though she may be a beautiful person on the inside. 

I think sports are different. Females and males both compete because they have competitive personalities. Obviously, some are more hungry for competitiveness than others which leads back to my point about letting girls wrestle against men if they weigh the same.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> No, my sexual preference is for vagina, not peepee, despite what you may have read in the chat box yesterday between Yano, Ted and myself.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad at her, I would respectfully tell her I am not interested and ask her to leave, even though she may be a beautiful person on the inside.
> 
> I think sports are different. Females and males both compete because they have competitive personalities. Obviously, some are more hungry for competitiveness than others which leads back to my point about letting girls wrestle against men if they weigh the same.


But you would be discriminating against “her”. Would it change if she was post-op?  Now she kinda sorta has a vagina, just with the remaining stump of her former dick where the clit usually is. 

For sports. Does testosterone make a difference? Yes. Did the East German women get DQ’d for taking PEDs? Yes. But they were the same weight class. So we’re saying now that a man, w/ quadruple the testosterone levels of his female competitors is ok. But a woman that takes PEDs is cheating. You’re fucked in the head.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.
> 
> And to Jol's point, I think those girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class. I don't think girls in sports are fragile flowers that need protected if they don't want to be. Let them wrestle someone of the same weight. I have seen girls beat guys on the mat. If Jol's girls aren't good enough to wrestle a male that is their same weight then they need to get better. That might sound harsh but this is competitive sports at a competitive age, not tee ball.


Do you just ignore womens records vs mens records? 
Men and women are not the same. The best women in the world are nowhere close to the best men in the world. Hell men and women or boys and girls on the same competitive level at any level are not the same.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> No, my sexual preference is for vagina, not peepee, despite what you may have read in the chat box yesterday between Yano, Ted and myself.
> 
> I wouldn't be mad at her, I would respectfully tell her I am not interested and ask her to leave, even though she may be a beautiful person on the inside.
> 
> I think sports are different. Females and males both compete because they have competitive personalities. Obviously, some are more hungry for competitiveness than others which leads back to my point about letting girls wrestle against men if they weigh the same.


So you believe that males are simply training harder and more intelligently than females?
You’ve gone so far down the woke liberal hole that you’re now sexist, congratulations


----------



## RiR0

According to Nissan a man hitting a woman is no different than a man hitting a man. If she gets her ass beat she just needs to learn how to fight better


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You know what happens when a man and a woman fight against each other in combat sports? The women get hurt. It's down right dangerous and not in the normal sense that combat sports can be.

Women are physically weaker than men. This is biological. Nature. Men are stronger, faster bigger.
Bone structure, density etc. Men should not compete against women


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.
> 
> And to Jol's point, I think those girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class. I don't think girls in sports are fragile flowers that need protected if they don't want to be. Let them wrestle someone of the same weight. I have seen girls beat guys on the mat. If Jol's girls aren't good enough to wrestle a male that is their same weight then they need to get better. That might sound harsh but this is competitive sports at a competitive age, not tee ball.


That is complete utter horseshit, and you know it. 

Men have an unfair advantage over women, that's why there's no women in men's sports, they simply can not compete physically. 

You want to end "women's" sports. Good job, you're at the top of the Woke Totem Pole. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.
> 
> And to Jol's point, I think those girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class. I don't think girls in sports are fragile flowers that need protected if they don't want to be. Let them wrestle someone of the same weight. I have seen girls beat guys on the mat. If Jol's girls aren't good enough to wrestle a male that is their same weight then they need to get better. That might sound harsh but this is competitive sports at a competitive age, not tee ball.


Hooooo boy, where to start

I actually like you a lot, but this post is just so poorly reasoned that I can't help but offer you some resources:









						Comparing Athletic Performances: The Best Elite Women to Boys and Men
					

by Doriane Lambelet Coleman and Wickliffe Shreve Download PDF version If you know sport, you know this beyond a reasonable doubt: there is an average 10-12% performance gap between elite males and elite females.  The gap is smaller between elite females and non-elite males, but it’s still...




					law.duke.edu
				












						Women and Men in Sport Performance: The Gender Gap has not Evolved since 1983
					

Sex is a major factor influencing best performances and world records. Here the evolution of the difference between men and women’s best performances is characterized through the analysis of 82 quantifiable events since the beginning of the Olympic ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						A Comparison between Male and Female Athletes in Relative Strength and Power Performances
					

The aim of this study was to compare male vs. female athletes in strength and power performance relative to body mass (BM) and lean body mass (LBM) and to investigate the relationships between muscle architecture and strength in both genders. Sixteen ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						A Comparison between Male and Female Athletes in Relative Strength and Power Performances - PubMed
					

The aim of this study was to compare male vs. female athletes in strength and power performance relative to body mass (BM) and lean body mass (LBM) and to investigate the relationships between muscle architecture and strength in both genders. Sixteen men (age = 26.4 ± 5.0 years; body mass = 88.9...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.
> 
> And to Jol's point, I think those girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class. I don't think girls in sports are fragile flowers that need protected if they don't want to be. Let them wrestle someone of the same weight. I have seen girls beat guys on the mat. If Jol's girls aren't good enough to wrestle a male that is their same weight then they need to get better. That might sound harsh but this is competitive sports at a competitive age, not tee ball.


Furthermore, this sort of thinking is equivalent to being "colorblind".

It's the kind of blithe, uncritical shit that does a disservice to ANY sort of good-faith discussion on a given subject. It does nothing but dumb-down rhetoric and remove all sense of nuance from the issue. It is not "inclusive" or "tolerant". It's just stupid and reductive.


----------



## nissan11

There sure are a lot of men debating what women want here. It would be nice to hear from some lady members.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You can't be serious


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> There sure are a lot of men debating what women want here. It would be nice to hear from some lady members.


Man, don't use your allyship to deflect criticism.

That's just coward shit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Major sports stars speak out against transgender Olympic athlete
					

Laurel Hubbard will become the first transgender woman to compete at the Olympics after being selected in New Zealand's weightlifting team for the Tokyo Games.




					www.newsweek.com
				
















						Opinion | Transgender Women in the Sports World
					

The debate over whether they have physical advantages that make athletic competitions unfair. Also: Homeowners’ rights; marriages, happy and not.




					www.nytimes.com
				











						Olympian Erika Brown: 'We Cannot Allow Transgender Females to Compete Against Biological Women'
					

United States Olympian Erika Brown has spoken out about Lia Thomas, a transgender woman, competing against transgender women.




					www.swimmingworldmagazine.com
				











						Female Athletes Speak Out, Demand Fairness in Women's Sports | Independent Women's Forum
					

Background Earlier this year, Idaho became the first state to protect women’s and girl’s sports by passing the Fairness in […]




					www.iwf.org
				











						3 Connecticut female athletes file federal discrimination complaint over transgender competition
					

The complaint cites federal Title IX rules aimed at equal rights in sports for female athletes




					www.cbsnews.com
				











						Transgender sports debate polarizes women's advocates
					

The controversy over the inclusion of transgender athletes on girls’ high school teams in Connecticut has deeply divided advocates who are usually in agreement when it comes to female sports.




					ctmirror.org


----------



## FlyingPapaya

plenty more where these came from. start reading and listening to these "WOMEN"

stop being naive.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> There sure are a lot of men debating what women want here. It would be nice to hear from some lady members.


I hope you don’t have an opinion on slavery, the Holocaust, even animal abuse, or rape. 
Ya know because you’ve never experienced it.


----------



## Joliver

nissan11 said:


> Then I would be disappointed in myself for not training harder, taking advantage of more camps and having done more to develop my skill.
> 
> And to Jol's point, I think those girls should be able to wrestle males in the same weight class. I don't think girls in sports are fragile flowers that need protected if they don't want to be. Let them wrestle someone of the same weight. I have seen girls beat guys on the mat. If Jol's girls aren't good enough to wrestle a male that is their same weight then they need to get better. That might sound harsh but this is competitive sports at a competitive age, not tee ball.



"Imma REAL feminist....Jol's girls--whom I've never met--aren't brave enough, or good enough, don't work hard enough, aren't smart enough, don't try enough, and aren't pretty enough, or practice enough to win a physical fight against a man. Be better. Kill all TERFS." --Nissan

"Be better, megan rapinoe and the entire US women's national team."









						FC Dallas under-15 boys squad beat the U.S. Women's National Team in a scrimmage
					

The match was in preparation for Thursday's USWNT friendly versus Russia




					www.cbssports.com
				




"Try harder...all the girls in...uh...um....Texas."









						Transgender Texas wrestler wins 2nd H.S. title
					

For the second year in a row, a transgender male wrestler has won the Texas girls' Class 6A 110-pound division, as Mack Beggs finished an undefeated season Saturday.




					www.espn.com
				




"Just run faster....every girl in Connecticut. You lazy bitches."









						Transgender teens outrun track and field competitors but critics close behind
					

Some parents within Connecticut's high school track and field circle expressed outraged when two transgender students won top prizes at the state championships for girls.




					abcnews.go.com
				




You people are truly the ignorant baboon's asses of society.


----------



## Nodus1

nissan11 said:


> There sure are a lot of men debating what women want here. It would be nice to hear from some lady members.


You should just shut up and be grateful that people are entertaining your bullshit for as long as they have.


----------



## lifter6973

RiR0 said:


> I hope you don’t have an opinion on slavery, the Holocaust, even animal abuse, or rape.
> Ya know because you’ve never experienced it.


You may want to take rape off that list


----------



## Oldbastard

Trendkill said:


> Texas Shooter Kills at Least 19 Children and Two Adults in Elementary School
> 
> 
> The shooter, an 18 year-old man, was killed by law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have utterly failed as a society and the fact that this is nothing new is even more sickening.  Schools are going to have to become like prisons to keep the innocent safe.  Armed guards, armed teachers, armed admins.  The innocence of youth is forever taken from them.  What a fucking nightmare.
> 
> And please don't even bother with the gun control bullshit.


Wow I graduated high school in 1983 . Life seems too have drastic change since . In my day this I don't recall ever happening. Now my nieces have too go through a metal detector with armed police at school . What has this world come too ? For 30 years I was in the Armed Forces I toured over seas three times, I was a social worker for the state department of mental health in which I was in the forensic department liaison of DOC I covered all the prisons in South East Massachusetts, USA . Yet I'm still in shock . Our system and our political climate just don't contribute too helping anyone


----------



## Oldbastard

FlyingPapaya said:


> This is horrible. Along with the last shooting. Nothing will come of it. Health issues won't be addressed.
> They won't admit transgender Is a mental health issue.
> 
> They will dig down and deny that we have a parent and mental health issue and that will use these two shootings as a way of attacking our second amendment and taking guns away from us
> 
> Nothing that needs being addressed will be addressed.


Totally agree ! Well put


----------



## Oldbastard

MrRogers said:


> Transgenderism, for 99.9% of people out there, is a symptom of another major illness, usually cluster a or b personality disorders. There is no transgenderism without mental illness. We not only normalize and celebrate these people but in doing so deter them from getting treatment. Im a psychologist and I do a lot of diagnostic evals. I had a trans kid come in for surgical approval (top). I denied him bc he was clearly incapacitated with co-morbid mental illness. Basically, this kid told his next evaluator, word got around, and no one would refer to me.
> 
> This little POS looks as pathetic as I thought. Maggot mfer.


While I don't know the answer ! I feel like I agree with you in the premise that our political agenda and government just won't focus on the right things. We accept to many things that are not right . Yet too many laws benefits the criminals . Human rights organization gets in way of some things , yet don't fight hard for other things. Our whole society is schizophrenic!


----------



## Oldbastard

BRICKS said:


> One thing I've noticed that seems to get very little mention is the lack of both parents involvement in the shooter's life.  Say what you want, but this seems to be a little to common to be coincidence.
> 
> Case in point.  When I was in high school it was pretty common that just about every truck in the parking lot had a gun rack with a gun in it.  No school shootings.  It was so pretty much unusual to see single parents, certainly the vast majority of my classmates had both mom and dad living at home.  When my daughter was a senior in high school I asked her how many of her friends had both mom and dad living at home, she could not name a single one.  Just some observations.


Yup society has gone down hill . I wonder what is responsible? The judiciary system ? Political climate ? Some individuals need mental health treatment but because they aren't in immediate danger at the moment aren't forced . This kid needed help . Parents are they too busy trying too work and provide ? Because our politicians make it too difficult too survive ? Or is the current generation just too lazy ?? Everyone wants a shortcut ? Does anyone know ??


----------



## RiR0

Oldbastard said:


> Yup society has gone down hill . I wonder what is responsible? The judiciary system ? Political climate ? Some individuals need mental health treatment but because they aren't in immediate danger at the moment aren't forced . This kid needed help . Parents are they too busy trying too work and provide ? Because our politicians make it too difficult too survive ? Or is the current generation just too lazy ?? Everyone wants a shortcut ? Does anyone know ??


A huge part is the lack of focus and funding for mental health. 
Look at what happened when piece of shit Reagan blocked the MHSA because he associated it with communism. 
There was an uptick in homelessness and violent crime. 
No problem will ever be completely fixed but a problem can be made better or worse.


----------



## Oldbastard

RiR0 said:


> A huge part is the lack of focus and funding for mental health.
> Look at what happened when piece of shit Reagan blocked the MHSA because he associated it with communism.
> There was an uptick in homelessness and violent crime.
> No problem will ever be completely fixed but a problem can be made better or worse.


So true ! I worked for the commonwealth of Massachusetts department of mental health 30 years. I recall in 90s it was like 13 years no raises . DMH was first agency on budget cuts chopping block , no funding for over decade . We had too do more with less money and less people. Horrible! Definitely you are so right


----------



## Oldbastard

..... additional I agree with the whole homeless population is made up primarily of untreated mentally ill . Even as caseworker many of my former clients I had too visit in shelter because they were not eligible for housing subsidies or not qualify for group homes reserved for state inpatient individuals. Yet the city eliminates shelters etc. . Our government just don't help the ones that need it


----------



## Signsin1

Pic of the Parkland shooter...Yeah, its the guns problem...SMFH...This thing is a fucking mental basket case.. His parents must be the most worthless of fucks too.. Nissan, you would pat this kind of wierdo on the back and say he is just fine the way he is


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> Man, don't use your allyship to deflect criticism.
> 
> That's just coward shit.


I do not feel like that is what I did there. I just took a step back and thought about how a female athlete on this forum might feel about this.


----------



## nissan11

Nodus1 said:


> You should just shut up and be grateful that people are entertaining your bullshit for as long as they have.


Why? What are you going to do about it?


----------



## nissan11

Joliver said:


> "Imma REAL feminist....Jol's girls--whom I've never met--aren't brave enough, or good enough, don't work hard enough, aren't smart enough, don't try enough, and aren't pretty enough, or practice enough to win a physical fight against a man. Be better. Kill all TERFS." --Nissan
> 
> "Be better, megan rapinoe and the entire US women's national team."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC Dallas under-15 boys squad beat the U.S. Women's National Team in a scrimmage
> 
> 
> The match was in preparation for Thursday's USWNT friendly versus Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbssports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Try harder...all the girls in...uh...um....Texas."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender Texas wrestler wins 2nd H.S. title
> 
> 
> For the second year in a row, a transgender male wrestler has won the Texas girls' Class 6A 110-pound division, as Mack Beggs finished an undefeated season Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just run faster....every girl in Connecticut. You lazy bitches."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender teens outrun track and field competitors but critics close behind
> 
> 
> Some parents within Connecticut's high school track and field circle expressed outraged when two transgender students won top prizes at the state championships for girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are truly the ignorant baboon's asses of society.



And I respect you too.


----------



## Robdjents

CJ said:


> That is complete utter horseshit, and you know it.
> 
> Men have an unfair advantage over women, that's why there's no women in men's sports, they simply can not compete physically.
> 
> You want to end "women's" sports. Good job, you're at the top of the Woke Totem Pole. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


But CJ, he’s woke!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Females dont belong in male sports, and vice-versa. Those who think otherwise are stupid, libtarded, woke, blind, etc...


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> But CJ, he’s woke!!


What is woke?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> All jokes aside, you'd be ok with your daughter formally competing against a man that says he's a woman?


Oh hell no !! I think that shits fucked up like that dude thing in mma ,,, thats all wrong.


----------



## Yano

RiR0 said:


> According to Nissan a man hitting a woman is no different than a man hitting a man. If she gets her ass beat she just needs to learn how to fight better


I'm gonna do some bragging ,, mrs and I's first date ever , we go to have a few beers n shoots some pool at the local gin mill. Bump into her X and a few of his buds ... words exchanged between the two of them ... I raise n eyebrow she waves me off 

When he turned around she put her cigarette out on his head and smashed him with her beer .... and thats when I stepped in and shut the place down haaaahahaha. 

Seen her drop a bitch at a party in a gravel pit  by holding a Coors by the top of the can ,, hit the broad so hard she knocked her flat with a huge fucking circle on her forehead haahahah

Nissan Vs Mrs Yano - I got $50 on my baby all day hahahaah

poor nissan end up in the corner like Roberto Duran ,,, no mas .. no mas !!!


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> What is woke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I don’t have an exact definition but you know that stupid bullshit you were spewing about how girls should train harder if they wanna beat the boys?! That’s stupid woke bullshit…

I don’t actually believe you think like that tho…my guess is you’re just trying to stir up shit…if you do think like that then well I feel sorry for you.


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> I'm gonna do some bragging ,, mrs and I's first date ever , we go to have a few beers n shoots some pool at the local gin mill. Bump into her X and a few of his buds ... words exchanged between the two of them ... I raise n eyebrow she waves me off
> 
> When he turned around she put her cigarette out on his head and smashed him with her beer .... and thats when I stepped in and shut the place down haaaahahaha.
> 
> Seen her drop a bitch at a party in a gravel pit  by holding a Coors by the top of the can ,, hit the broad so hard she knocked her flat with a huge fucking circle on her forehead haahahah
> 
> Nissan Vs Mrs Yano - I got $50 on my baby all day hahahaah
> 
> poor nissan end up in the corner like Roberto Duran ,,, no mas .. no mas !!!


I don't want none.


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> I don’t have an exact definition but you know that stupid bullshit you were spewing about how girls should train harder if they wanna beat the boys?! That’s stupid woke bullshit…
> 
> I don’t actually believe you think like that tho…my guess is you’re just trying to stir up shit…if you do think like that then well I feel sorry for you.



I think you mixed together two separate things I said. 

1.  In regards to Jol's comment about not letting girls wrestle against boys, I was referring to in training, or practice. That is what I think he was referring to as well. I mentioned I have seen girls beat men in tournament matches, and I think it is awesome. I would hate for a coach to have deprived that female wrestler the opportunity to do that just because he was scared she might get hurt. We are talking about competitive sports, not rec league. There is always a risk of injury. 

2.  I was asked how I would feel if I was girl and a guy took my soccer scholarship and I said I would have wished I had trained harder to develop my position skill. I was asked my opinion and I gave it. I don't know how I would REALLY feel because I am not a female, and nobody participating in this conversation is a female, so your opinion about how I should feel is no more valid than mine.  Again, this is one of the reasons I would love to hear from some female athletes on this forum. But I will probably just be accused of deflecting criticism again.


----------



## Yano

Both our daughters played football one til 8th grade , she played free saftey. Shes run boys over , smashed em into the ground and shes been trucked so hard the wife grabbed me from running onto the field to see if she was ok ....

They decided to stop on their own and switch to other sports like field hockey and soccer on their own only because the boys got too big n strong after 8th grade.

So imagine a full grown man vs a woman even if he is on hormones and shes on test to even it up a bit ,,,, its a completely unfair match up

My daughter knew it in 8th grade ,, boys are bigger and stronger ... why do adults argue this .. it blows my fucking mind.


----------



## Robdjents

Yano said:


> Both our daughters played football one til 8th grade , she played free saftey. Shes run boys over , smashed em into the ground and shes been trucked so hard the wife grabbed me from running onto the field to see if she was ok ....
> 
> They decided to stop on their own and switch to other sports like field hockey and soccer on their own only because the boys got too big n strong after 8th grade.
> 
> So imagine a full grown man vs a woman even if he is on hormones and shes on test to even it up a bit ,,,, its a completely unfair match up
> 
> My daughter knew it in 8th grade ,, boys are bigger and stronger ... why do adults argue this .. it blows my fucking mind.


I think it all has to do with how they were raised honestly 

One one hand you have the it’s ok son you can be anything you want folks 

On the other you have the get your ass in gear to become what you want types.

Unfortunately people do not get to pick their parents.  I could be wrong but I definitely believe a lot of this type of thinking is planted at a young age


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> Both our daughters played football one til 8th grade , she played free saftey. Shes run boys over , smashed em into the ground and shes been trucked so hard the wife grabbed me from running onto the field to see if she was ok ....
> 
> They decided to stop on their own and switch to other sports like field hockey and soccer on their own only because the boys got too big n strong after 8th grade.
> 
> So imagine a full grown man vs a woman even if he is on hormones and shes on test to even it up a bit ,,,, its a completely unfair match up
> 
> My daughter knew it in 8th grade ,, boys are bigger and stronger ... why do adults argue this .. it blows my fucking mind.


I think football is different because it is a sport in which athletes of all sizes are on the same field and there is a high risk of injury for everyone. 

The specific sport we have been discussing is wrestling because there are weight classes.

So Yano, if your daughters had grown up wrestling instead of playing football, and were very good at it and beating guys just like they did in football, would you have let them continue wrestling through high school if they continued winning and enjoyed it? If they would have always been competing against boys comparable in size.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I think football is different because it is a sport in which athletes of all sizes are on the same field and there is a high risk of injury for everyone.
> 
> The specific sport we have been discussing is wrestling because there are weight classes.
> 
> So Yano, if your daughters had grown up wrestling instead of playing football, and were very good at it and beating guys just like they did in football, would you have let them continue wrestling through high school if they continued winning and enjoyed it? If they would have always been competing against boys comparable in size.


I would of let them continue until they decided it wasn't for them. I never put any limitations on our kids as far as sports , martial arts , cheering , dance ,, ,didn't matter who wanted to take what , I supported it. 

But your attempting to cloud the issue , you think that she wouldnt of come to the same conclusion wrestling ? ,,,, come on man lol


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> I would of let them continue until they decided it wasn't for them. I never put any limitations on our kids as far as sports , martial arts , cheering , dance ,, ,didn't matter who wanted to take what , I supported it.
> 
> But your attempting to cloud the issue , you think that she wouldnt of come to the same conclusion wrestling ? ,,,, come on man lol



I don't know that she wouldn't have come to the same conclusion. But you said a reason she quit football was because the boys got too big. What if the boys never got bigger than her?


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I don't know that she wouldn't have come to the same conclusion. But you said a reason she quit football was because the boys got too big. What if the boys never got bigger than her?


and what fantasy world would that be ? ... this is Earth not everyones equal land ,, dude stop you just make ya self look silly.


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> I don't know that she wouldn't have come to the same conclusion. But you said a reason she quit football was because the boys got too big. What if the boys never got bigger than her?


That’s not reality tho….you’re obviously trolling


----------



## nissan11

Yano said:


> and what fantasy world would that be ? ... this is Earth not everyones equal land ,, dude stop you just make ya self look silly.



Bro, have you been reading this thread? I have been talking about wrestling, where athletes compete in the same weight class.


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> That’s not reality tho….you’re obviously trolling



It isn't reality that sports exist with weight classes?


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> It isn't reality that sports exist with weight classes?


I’m not entertaining any more of your bullshit…how’s the meet prep going? I would be interested in hearing about that? What total you shooting for?


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> I’m not entertaining any more of your bullshit…how’s the meet prep going? I would be interested in hearing about that? What total you shooting for?


"DON'T DEFLECT CRITICISM."


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> I’m not entertaining any more of your bullshit…how’s the meet prep going? I would be interested in hearing about that? What total you shooting for?



It is actually going great. Thanks for asking.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> Bro, have you been reading this thread? I have been talking about wrestling, where athletes compete in the same weight class.


Sure, but a 145lb man is still extremely likely to be faster and stronger than a 145lb woman. Not to mention the fact that cutting weight is MUCH more complex and difficult for women.


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> I’m not entertaining any more of your bullshit…how’s the meet prep going? I would be interested in hearing about that? What total you shooting for?



In case I wasn't clear, my point is that Yano said his daughters loved physically competing against boys until the boys got too big. If they had been wrestling instead of playing football, they would have always been wrestling against boys similar in size to them. So, if they were good at it, they could continue doing it for a long time if they enjoyed it.


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> Sure, but a 145lb man is still extremely likely to be faster and stronger than a 145lb woman. Not to mention the fact that cutting weight is MUCH more complex and difficult for women.



You are correct. No doubt about it. 

But girls can still be competitive, and win against boys in wrestling. I've seen it.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> You are correct. No doubt about it.
> 
> But girls can still be competitive, and win against boys in wrestling. I've seen it.


If I had 100 chances at it, I could probably land a lucky shot and knock Israel Adesanya out cold.

This does not mean that I belong in the ring with him.


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> If I had 100 chances at it, I could probably land a lucky shot and knock Israel Adesanya out cold.
> 
> This does not mean that I belong in the ring with him.



If you were both trained, professional MMA fighters in the same weight class I bet you could do a lot better than that.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> If you were both trained, professional MMA fighters in the same weight class I bet you could do a lot better than that.


I've been training in combat sports since I was a teenager.

Believe me when I tell you that I would get my ass beat into the dirt within a round by 95% of professional fighters. The remaining 5% would likely take 2 rounds to beat my ass into the dirt.

What I'm saying is, this laissez-faire sporting utopia that you seem to have built in your head would get people seriously hurt in the real world. This isn't just about the spirit of sport or fairness, it's about the physical well-being of the athletes.


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> I've been training in combat sports since I was a teenager.
> 
> Believe me when I tell you that I would get my ass beat into the dirt within a round by 95% of professional fighters. The remaining 5% would likely take 2 rounds to beat my ass into the dirt.
> 
> What I'm saying is, this laissez-faire sporting utopia that you seem to have built in your head would get people seriously hurt in the real world. This isn't just about the spirit of sport or fairness, it's about the physical well-being of the athletes.


What I am hearing is that the small percent of female wrestlers in high school and college, who can beat males, should not be allowed to wrestle against men if they want to?

I am not suggesting every female wrestler be forced to wrestle males, of course. I am simply saying there are some females who can, and I think SHOULD be given the opportunity to compete against boys if they want to.


----------



## TODAY

nissan11 said:


> What I am hearing is that the small percent of female wrestlers in high school and college, who can beat males, should not be allowed to wrestle against men if they want to?
> 
> I am not suggesting every female wrestler be forced to wrestle males, of course. I am simply saying there are some females who can, and I think SHOULD be given the opportunity to compete against boys if they want to.


How do you determine which women can and cannot compete with men?

In order to separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak, you'd have to expose women to a scenario in which they are at a _fundamental biological disadvantage._ Sure, a few women out of every hundred or whatever will pass that test, but the rest will either suffer abject failure or face potentially career-ending injuries.

To me, that sort of system only sacrifices bodies, minds, and careers at the altar of an "inclusive" fantasy world.


----------



## nissan11

TODAY said:


> How do you determine which women can and cannot compete with men?
> 
> In order to separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak, you'd have to expose women to a scenario in which they are at a _fundamental biological disadvantage._ Sure, a few women out of every hundred or whatever will pass that test, but the rest will either suffer abject failure or face potentially career-ending injuries.
> 
> To me, that sort of system only sacrifices bodies, minds, and careers at the altar of an "inclusive" fantasy world.



Is wrestling split by gender? Is there a male division and female division in high school and college? I thought it was mixed, and the coach could put any wrestler of any sex on the mat as long as they were under the weight class limit?


----------



## Robdjents

nissan11 said:


> Is wrestling split by gender? Is there a male division and female division in high school and college? I thought it was mixed, and the coach could put any wrestler of any sex on the mat as long as they were under the weight class limit?


How thick is your skull? Like for real….this has been explained to you over and over and you just don’t seem to grasp the concept of biological disadvantages…..this is real life and people like you are the reason we even have to have this dumbass conversation.  If I was a woman I’d be fucking furious in 2022….the mindfuck people like you are putting women through is absolutely fucking gross….can’t wait to see the repercussions of all this in 20 years


----------



## nissan11

Robdjents said:


> How thick is your skull? Like for real….this has been explained to you over and over and you just don’t seem to grasp the concept of biological disadvantages…..this is real life and people like you are the reason we even have to have this dumbass conversation.  If I was a woman I’d be fucking furious in 2022….the mindfuck people like you are putting women through is absolutely fucking gross….can’t wait to see the repercussions of all this in 20 years


I admitted there is a biological disadvantage for females. If you aren't going to read the conversation please do not respond. 

Just kidding. I welcome all criticism.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

are you going to acknowledge the links and videos i posted about all the women that are against transwomen in womens sports altogether ?

i know youre trolling but you could atleast acknowledge the post.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

women that are outright losing everything they have worked for because a man pretending a woman beat them at what they have been training for their whole lives?


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> are you going to acknowledge the links and videos i posted about all the women that are against transwomen in womens sports altogether ?
> 
> i know youre trolling but you could atleast acknowledge the post.


I did not view any links posted. I noticed the first one was from fox news. But, I really want to hear from real-life women on this forum, not from interviews pulled of the internet.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> women that are outright losing everything they have worked for because a man pretending a woman beat them at what they have been training for their whole lives?



I do disagree with the swimmer who did that.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

those are real life women protesting. they are not all from fox news. mutliple sources.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> those are real life women protesting. they are not all from fox news. mutliple sources.


I'll look at them after work today. I did not have time yesterday. I was just trying to keep up with the thread.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

if youre unwilling to listen to those women and only ones on a bodybuilding forum. maybe you should back out of this discussion and stop pushing your asinine stance.


----------



## nissan11

FlyingPapaya said:


> if youre unwilling to listen to those women and only ones on a bodybuilding forum. maybe you should back out of this discussion and stop pushing your asinine stance.



I will make my decision after reviewing all of the evidence provided and the sources in which it comes.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Biology is the evidence. Nothing else is needed. that little thing called science


----------



## TODAY

FlyingPapaya said:


> Biology


No need for this sort of hate speech


----------



## Iron1

And around and around and around we go.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> I admitted there is a biological disadvantage for females. If you aren't going to read the conversation please do not respond.
> 
> Just kidding. I welcome all criticism.


LOL, that second sentence sounded just like Uncle Rapey.


----------



## Nodus1

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, that second sentence sounded just like Uncle Rapey.


😂 What happened to that guy?


----------



## lifter6973

Nodus1 said:


> 😂 What happened to that guy?


I happened to look at meso the other day because someone had mentioned a shit source.  I see he is in the political thread there basically talking exactly like he did here.
I believe he left because mods didn't ban people that had different opinions than him. Also in the flame forum he got pretty salty about his wife dummy, dodo, ditzy, whatever the fuck her name is.


----------



## Signsin1

Nodus1 said:


> 😂 What happened to that guy?


Probably banging passed out chics..lol.. I read that whole damn thread and laughed my nuts off


----------



## Signsin1

lifter6973 said:


> I happened to look at meso the other day because someone had mentioned a shit source.  I see he is in the political thread there basically talking exactly like he did here.
> I believe he left because mods didn't ban people that had different opinions than him. Also in the flame forum he got pretty salty about his wife dummy, dodo, ditzy, whatever the fuck her name is.


LMFAO.. He's hanging out at "lee rays general store"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> What I am hearing is that the small percent of female wrestlers in high school and college, who can beat males, should not be allowed to wrestle against men if they want to?
> 
> I am not suggesting every female wrestler be forced to wrestle males, of course. I am simply saying there are some females who can, and I think SHOULD be given the opportunity to compete against boys if they want to.


Bullshit. You flipped your dumb narrative.

Originally it was if you had daughters competing in WOMANS sports would you be ok with a trans man being allowed to compete against them as a woman.

It’s two entirely different things. Allowing a woman to compete against men means she WANTS to. Allowing a trans man to compete against women removes that decision from the women.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

He's trolling. 
Claimed to not know what *woke* meant.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bullshit. You flipped your dumb narrative.
> 
> Originally it was if you had daughters competing in WOMANS sports would you be ok with a trans man being allowed to compete against them as a woman.
> 
> It’s two entirely different things. Allowing a woman to compete against men means she WANTS to. Allowing a trans man to compete against women removes that decision from the women.



The topic changed a little bit as we started talking more specifically about wrestling.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> The topic changed a little bit as we started talking more specifically about wrestling.


Ahhh... so not so much about the mentally ill trans weirdos and more about reality?


----------



## Nodus1

FlyingPapaya said:


> He's trolling.
> Claimed to not know what *woke* meant.


And every response to him supplies his posts with undeserved oxygen.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Uvalde police officer who drew outrage for checking his phone was waiting to hear from his dying wife during shooting
					

“I couldn’t say nothing seeing this man, who’s lost everything, maligned as if he was indifferent or actively malicious,” Rep. Joe Moody, a member of the Uvalde House Investigating Committee, said on Twitter.




					www.kbtx.com


----------



## RISE

FlyingPapaya said:


> Uvalde police officer who drew outrage for checking his phone was waiting to hear from his dying wife during shooting
> 
> 
> “I couldn’t say nothing seeing this man, who’s lost everything, maligned as if he was indifferent or actively malicious,” Rep. Joe Moody, a member of the Uvalde House Investigating Committee, said on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kbtx.com


I'm really surprised these cops are still alive.  If one of my kids was in that classroom, I'd have every single name of every cop that was at the school, and I would murder every single one of them until I was caught.

Every single one of them should be in prison for 21 counts of negligent manslaughter.


----------



## TomJ

RISE said:


> I'm really surprised these cops are still alive. If one of my kids was in that classroom, I'd have every single name of every cop that was at the school, and I would murder every single one of them until I was caught.
> 
> Every single one of them should be in prison for 21 counts of negligent manslaughter.


They are pushing for jail time for the chief that caused the whole issue. 

Donut operator did a good breakdown of the whole thing. 











Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE

TomJ said:


> They are pushing for jail time for the chief that caused the whole issue.
> 
> Donut operator did a good breakdown of the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Every cop there needs to be thrown in prison.  If you can sit there for an hour and listen to kids being shot, you do not belong in society.


----------



## Dex

RISE said:


> Every cop there needs to be thrown in prison.  If you can sit there for an hour and listen to kids being shot, you do not belong in society.


Haven't heard much since I saw this original post. I didn't realize that they waited an hour. That is terrible. I'm sure the parents are pissed.


----------



## RiR0

RISE said:


> Every cop there needs to be thrown in prison.  If you can sit there for an hour and listen to kids being shot, you do not belong in society.


Every cop there deserves to be lined up in the street and die by firing squad.


----------



## TomJ

Dex said:


> Haven't heard much since I saw this original post. I didn't realize that they waited an hour. That is terrible. I'm sure the parents are pissed.


there were at least 7 officers on site FOUR MINUTES after the shooting started and didnt take action until an hour and 14 minutes after if i remember the timeline correctly


----------



## Dex

TomJ said:


> there were at least 7 officers on site FOUR MINUTES after the shooting started and didnt take action until an hour and 14 minutes after if i remember the timeline correctly


That seems crazy. Did they think there were more shooters? Those poor kids. 

So, instead of taking away guns...how about giving teachers and principals guns? I have yet to hear about a teacher going crazy and shooting up a school. And if they have them, these pussies won't go near the schools. They only go there because they know they will be the only one with a gun.


----------



## TomJ

Dex said:


> That seems crazy. Did they think there were more shooters? Those poor kids.
> 
> So, instead of taking away guns...how about giving teachers and principals guns? I have yet to hear about a teacher going crazy and shooting up a school. And if they have them, these pussies won't go near the schools. They only go there because they know they will be the only one with a gun.


its because the chief was completely incompitent and did not follow protocol at all. 
he kepy ordering them all to hold and wait for shields, then wait for rifles, then wait for swat, then wait for a key to the door (which wasnt locked)

criminal incomitance by the chief.


----------



## Iron1

This serves as a stark reminder that law enforcement does not have any obligation to protect individuals. Warren v. District of Columbia established that.

The courts re-affirmed this in 2020 when students of Marjorie Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland Florida brought a complaint against the police for failing in their duties resulting in the death of 17 students. The courts sided with the police and local government concluding: "We AFFIRM the dismissal of the students’ complaint."

Here's the court document if anyone cares to read it. There's a lot of similarities with what happened in Texas.


			https://media.ca11.uscourts.gov/opinions/pub/files/201914414.pdf
		


Those officers had absolutely no obligation to do anything other than what they did.


----------



## vacant

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How in the world did you get that conclusion out of what he posted. “Oh you must have a problem or fear of trans people.”
> 
> No. There is no problem and there is no fear. Quit the fucking gaslighting. That’s bullshit and fucking weak.


work bitch go off.


----------



## RiR0

vacant said:


> work bitch go off.


Wtf does this even mean? I guess I should’ve expect a coherent response from somebody that wants to cut their dick off to feel pretty


----------



## nissan11

Dex said:


> That seems crazy. Did they think there were more shooters? Those poor kids.
> 
> So, instead of taking away guns...how about giving teachers and principals guns? I have yet to hear about a teacher going crazy and shooting up a school. And if they have them, these pussies won't go near the schools. They only go there because they know they will be the only one with a gun.


1. Im not sure that putting more guns in schools is going to reduce gun violence unless it is more law enforcement officers. You don't think a kid can steal a gun from a teacher? 

2. Most of these shooters go to the schools with the plan to die. They often shoot themselves. I don't think they are scared of dying and I don't think teachers with guns will scare them.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> 1. Im not sure that putting more guns in schools is going to reduce gun violence unless it is more law enforcement officers. You don't think a kid can steal a gun from a teacher?
> 
> 2. Most of these shooters go to the schools with the plan to die. They often shoot themselves. I don't think they are scared of dying and I don't think teachers with guns will scare them.


We saw how great of a job law enforcement did at stopping the school shooter as he was freely murdering kids and they were preventing parents from doing what these pussies were supposed to do. 

These school shooters target schools because there aren’t guns and the targets are easily available and don’t have the means to fight back. 
I don’t think a kid can steal multiple teachers guns.
Notice how these shooters never target gun shows


----------



## RiR0

They target schools and churches not large redneck gatherings and gun ranges


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> We saw how great of a job law enforcement did at stopping the school shooter as he was freely murdering kids and they were preventing parents from doing what these pussies were supposed to do.
> 
> These school shooters target schools because there aren’t guns and the targets are easily available and don’t have the means to fight back.
> I don’t think a kid can steal multiple teachers guns.
> Notice how these shooters never target gun shows


Gun shows aren't typically concentrated with small children. Isn't that what these shooters are looking for?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Gun shows aren't typically concentrated with small children. Isn't that what these shooters are looking for?


What about churches? 
No they’re targeting people who are easy targets who don’t have the means to fight back


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> What about churches?
> No they’re targeting people who are easy targets who don’t have the means to fight back


Churches get shot up occassionally. So do houses, businesses and govt buildings.

School shooters target schools because they have large numbers of kids in one small area. 

 Ive seen a lot of videos of teachers losing their temper on kids and flipping desks, throwing staplers and screaming. How are we going to keep the teachers who lose their cool from pointing a gun at a kid who is acting way out of line?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Churches get shot up occassionally. So do houses, businesses and govt buildings.
> 
> School shooters target schools because they have large numbers of kids in one small area.
> 
> Ive seen a lot of videos of teachers losing their temper on kids and flipping desks, throwing staplers and screaming. How are we going to keep the teachers who lose their cool from pointing a gun at a kid who is acting way out of line?


Unprotected easy targets yes. 
Now you’re just giving retard hypothetical situations.
Schools get shot up as occasionally as churches


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Unprotected easy targets yes.
> Now you’re just giving retard hypothetical situations.
> Schools get shot up as occasionally as churches



You think a teacher getting mad enough at a student to point a gun at them is unrealistic?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> You think a teacher getting mad enough at a student to point a gun at them is unrealistic?


I don’t entertain hypothetical situations that’s fantasy for children and those without any evidence to back up their statements. 

Here’s a fact random mass shootings don’t occur in large gatherings where people are armed


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> I don’t entertain hypothetical situations that’s fantasy for children and those without any evidence to back up their statements.
> 
> Here’s a fact random mass shootings don’t occur in large gatherings where people are armed


Ok


----------



## RiR0

What’s funny is there are schools where teachers are armed and none of these fear mongering liberal death fantasies have happened. There have also been no school shooters.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> What’s funny is there are schools where teachers are armed and none of these fear mongering liberal death fantasies have happened. There have also been no school shooters.


People in this thread have stated school shootings are extremely rare. In addition to that statistic, I imagine that the percent of schools with armed teachers is very low. 
I'm no mathmatician, but just by the numbers of how infrequent school shootings are, according to what has been posted here, it is highly unprobable that school shootings would happen at one of the few school with armed teachers.

I'm not saying it doesn't help. I'm just saying you refuse to entertain any idea that isn't in line with your own personal opinion, which is not uncommon here.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> People in this thread have stated school shootings are extremely rare. In addition to that statistic, I imagine that the percent of schools with armed teachers is very low.
> I'm no mathmatician, but just by the numbers of how infrequent school shootings are, according to what has been posted here, it is highly unprobable that school shootings would happen at one of the few school with armed teachers.
> 
> I'm not saying it doesn't help. I'm just saying you refuse to entertain any idea that isn't in line with your own personal opinion, which is not uncommon here.


Nope that’s you. I refuse to entertain hypothetical situations that you jerk off to without a shred of evidence to back it up. 
Let’s be clear, I’m not a Republican and barely a conservative, I don’t and have never owned a gun.
Not all opinions are equal or even valid.
Flat earth is not a valid opinion that should be entertained. 
I have no bias or even agenda besides facts. 
When valid evidence is presented otherwise I change my stance.


----------



## RiR0

Show me large gatherings of people being armed where mass shootings have occurred


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Nope that’s you. I refuse to entertain hypothetical situations that you jerk off to without a shred of evidence to back it up.
> Let’s be clear, I’m not a Republican and barely a conservative, I don’t and have never owned a gun.
> Not all opinions are equal or even valid.
> Flat earth is not a valid opinion that should be entertained.
> I have no bias or even agenda besides facts.
> When valid evidence is presented otherwise I change my stance.



What I am hearing is that you don't entertain any idea or concept unless you see peer reviewed literature validating it.

I am going to throw out a wild idea that you are an absolute mood kill at any social gathering.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Show me large gatherings of people being armed where mass shootings have occurred


Do you think guns have ever been handled incorrectly, and even accidentally discharged at gatherings of armed people, like gun shows?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> What I am hearing is that you don't entertain any idea or concept unless you see peer reviewed literature validating it.
> 
> I am going to throw out a wild idea that you are an absolute mood kill at any social gathering.


Valid evidence. Not belief or uneducated opinion or hypothetical situations. 
If you can’t back up your claims then you have no fucking leg to stand on and should change your opinion otherwise you’re no better than a schizophrenic or the religious 

I’m going to throw out a wild idea you’re statist and suck the dick of the Democratic Party. 
Does every social gathering you go to involve political conversations?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Do you think guns have ever been handled incorrectly, and even accidentally discharged at gatherings of armed people, like gun shows?


Stop moving the goal post stay on topic.
Wait you can’t because you have nothing to back up your statements


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Valid evidence. Not belief or uneducated opinion or hypothetical situations.
> If you can’t back up your claims then you have no fucking leg to stand on and should change your opinion otherwise you’re no better than a schizophrenic or the religious
> 
> I’m going to throw out a wild idea you’re statist and suck the dick of the Democratic Party.
> Does every social gathering you go to involve political conversations?


Oh I'm not just referring to politics. I'm referring to any subject that you haven't been able to comb through the published research documents on.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Oh I'm not just referring to politics. I'm referring to any subject that you haven't been able to comb through the published research documents on.


Yes if someone spouts bullshit I will correct them or if a claim is made I will look into it before commenting or forming an opinion. 

I also don’t go to bars of clubs because I hate intoxicated people.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Stop moving the goal post stay on topic.
> Wait you can’t because you have nothing to back up your statements


I think you are dodging. The only reason I asked about guns discharging at gatherings of armed people is because YOU brought up these gatherings and mentioned gun shows.
But now you don't want to talk about it?


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I think you are dodging. The only reason I asked about guns discharging at gatherings of armed people is because YOU brought up these gatherings and mentioned gun shows.
> But now you don't want to talk about it?


We’re talking about mass shootings not accidental.
You just don’t have a leg to stand on


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> We’re talking about mass shootings not accidental.
> You just don’t have a leg to stand on



You brought up teachers with guns and then you brought up gun shows and gatherings of armed people.

But now that is off topic and you won't discuss it?


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> We’re talking about mass shootings not accidental.
> You just don’t have a leg to stand on



RiROy- shootings dont happen at gatherings of armed people

Nissan- Do you think guns ever accidentally discharge at those gatherings?

RiROy- That is off topic.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> You brought up teachers with guns and then you brought up gun shows and gatherings of armed people.
> 
> But now that is off topic and you won't discuss it?


Not my fault that you lack critical thinking skills. 
The discussion is about mass shootings not rare occurrences of accidental discharge. 
You’re not going get me to change subjects just because you lack the cognitive skills to stay on topic.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> RiROy- shootings dont happen at gatherings of armed people
> 
> Nissan- Do you think guns ever accidentally discharge at those gatherings?
> 
> RiROy- That is off topic.


I said mass shootings. Stop changing the subject


----------



## RiR0

Geez Nissan do you think trans women ever rape children in bathrooms? 
This is literally how you try to debate


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> I said mass shootings. Stop changing the subject


I think my point is very relevant.

Everyone on THIS FORUM says mass shootings are very rare at school. 
So I am asking YOU if you think putting more guns in schools will have more of a negative impact than positive due to teachers mishandling them or students getting ahold of them.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I think my point is very relevant.
> 
> Everyone on THIS FORUM says mass shootings are very rare at school.
> So I am asking YOU if you think putting more guns in schools will have more of a negative impact than positive due to teachers mishandling them or students getting ahold of them.


Real world Evidence of actual schools with armed teachers says no.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> RiROy- shootings dont happen at gatherings of armed people
> 
> Nissan- Do you think guns ever accidentally discharge at those gatherings?
> 
> RiROy- That is off topic.


Guns don't accidentally discharge. Thry need to be chambered, safety off, not in a holster, and the trigger pulled. 

How would all of that happen in a school setting "accidentally"? 

Guns do not discharge by accident.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Real world Evidence of actual schools with armed teachers says no.


Thank you for answering.

Now, would you like to post that real world evidence along with what percent of schools in the country have armed teachers?


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Guns don't accidentally discharge. Thry need to be chambered, safety off, not in a holster, and the trigger pulled.
> 
> How would all of that happen in a school setting "accidentally"?
> 
> Guns do not discharge by accident.


You mean these inanimate objects just don’t randomly go off on their own?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I think my point is very relevant.
> 
> Everyone on THIS FORUM says mass shootings are very rare at school.
> So I am asking YOU if you think putting more guns in schools will have more of a negative impact than positive due to teachers mishandling them or students getting ahold of them.


No, because why would a teacher even be handling a gun in school in front of children? 

That's an immediate firing or prison sentence


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> 
> Now, would you like to post that real world evidence along with what percent of schools in the country have armed teachers?


Could you post any evidence that it will be more harmful?


----------



## CJ

A teacher could shit on a kid's desk too, doesn’t mean it's ever going to happen. 🤣


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Guns don't accidentally discharge. Thry need to be chambered, safety off, not in a holster, and the trigger pulled.
> 
> How would all of that happen in a school setting "accidentally"?
> 
> Guns do not discharge by accident.


Some guns can go off when dropped with a round chambered, but that is irrelevant.

As I mentioned with discharges from mishandling at gun shows, that is what I am still talking about.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Some guns can go off when dropped with a round chambered, but that is irrelevant.
> 
> As I mentioned with discharges from mishandling at gun shows, that is what I am still talking about.


And again, why would it be out of the holster in front of children?

You scared of teachers pulling out their dicks too? Should they all be castrated?


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> A teacher could shit on a kid's desk too, doesn’t mean it's ever going to happen. 🤣


Oh, a teacher has never lost their temper with a student, gotten violent and been fired? I'm willing to bet that happens WAY more than mass shootings. 
Now what if that teacher is armed?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> Oh, a teacher has never lost their temper with a student, gotten violent and been fired? I'm willing to bet that happens WAY more than mass shootings.
> Now what if that teacher is armed?


Then the kid gets shot and the teacher gets the death penalty. Wtf. Do you understand laws?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Oh, a teacher has never lost their temper with a student, gotten violent and been fired? I'm willing to bet that happens WAY more than mass shootings.
> Now what if that teacher is armed?


Same reason he wouldn't smash the kids face repeatedly into the ground until the kid dies. They're not that stupid.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Oh, a teacher has never lost their temper with a student, gotten violent and been fired? I'm willing to bet that happens WAY more than mass shootings.
> Now what if that teacher is armed?


Except in the schools in 13 states that allow anyone with school permission to carry
And 7 states where those with concealed carry permits are allowed this weird fantasy of yours has never happened


----------



## nissan11

Ok fellas. I yeild to your superior argument that a teacher would never get mad enough at a misbehaving high school student to shoot them. 

I also now agree that putting more guns in schools would reduce all forms of gun violence.


----------



## RiR0

In fact not a single accidental discharge or any mass shootings have either


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Ok fellas. I yeild to your superior argument that a teacher would never get mad enough at a misbehaving high school student to shoot them.
> 
> I also now agree that putting more guns in schools would reduce all forms of gun violence.


Better than being a sitting duck, praying to whatever god you may or may not believe in that you and the children don't die, completely defenseless.


----------



## CJ

I wonder if all the teachers whom are licensed to carry just run around all day shooting people because they can? 🤔


----------



## CJ

30 mins of cardio over, I'm out!!!  😁


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Better than being a sitting duck, praying to whatever god you may or may not believe in that you and the children don't die, completely defenseless.


That is a terrible thing. Of course it is is.

But I truly believe that putting more guns in schools will result in enough mishandles and accidents that it will outweigh the benefit.

Unless we are going to put teachers through three months of training and regular training and testing, I don't think it is a good idea. And I don't think that much training is feasable.


----------



## RiR0

Regardless of how someone feels about guns and violence there’s too many guns out there to try and make it harder for law abiding citizens to be armed.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> That is a terrible thing. Of course it is is.
> 
> But I truly believe that putting more guns in schools will result in enough mishandles and accidents that it will outweigh the benefit.
> 
> Unless we are going to put teachers through three months of training and regular training and testing, I don't think it is a good idea. And I don't think that much training is feasable.


Do you think they don’t? They’re not just handing teachers and faculty guns at the entrance and hoping for the best.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> Do you think they don’t? They’re not just handing teachers and faculty guns at the entrance and hoping for the best.



I'd like to know what training they are receiving in addition to a standard conceal carry permit and test 
If I get time today I'll try to look it up


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> Unless we are going to put teachers through three months of training and regular training and testing, I don't think it is a good idea. And I don't think that much training is feasable.


Of course they would!!!  They're not just going to hand out guns like they're after dinner mints. 

It would also be VOLUNTARY, not required, if you're a teacher who chose not to carry. 

Did we really need to bring this up? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Of course they would!!!  They're not just going to hand out guns like they're after dinner mints.
> 
> It would also be VOLUNTARY, not required, if you're a teacher who chose not to carry.
> 
> Did we really need to bring this up? 🤣🤣🤣


You say of course they would with a lot of confidence.
I'm not so confident.


----------



## CJ

And let's be honest, if a teacher shoots a kid, that kid was definitely a little asshole anyway. 

We have plenty of kids, let's get rid of the bad ones. 😁


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> You say of course they would with a lot of confidence.
> I'm not so confident.


Because you’re forming an opinion without actually looking into it


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> And let's be honest, if a teacher shoots a kid, that kid was definitely a little asshole anyway.
> 
> We have plenty of kids, let's get rid of the bad ones. 😁


Not gonna lie I do hate teenagers


----------



## RiR0

I’d definitely shoot some little bastards but that’s why I’d never become a teacher


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> Of course they would!!!  They're not just going to hand out guns like they're after dinner mints.
> 
> It would also be VOLUNTARY, not required, if you're a teacher who chose not to carry.
> 
> Did we really need to bring this up? 🤣🤣🤣


 The first article in my google search results in a school who allows any teacher with a concealed carry permit to carry in school with board approval. No additional training required. 

I thought you were sure teachers would get additional training?





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/06/27/armed-teachers-texas-uvalde-permit/


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> The first article in my google search results in a school who allows any teacher with a concealed carry permit to carry in school with board approval. No additional training required.
> 
> I thought you were sure teachers would get additional training?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/06/27/armed-teachers-texas-uvalde-permit/


What grants board approval?


----------



## nissan11

I assume the board reviews their personel file and the background check they got prior to hiring.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> I assume the board reviews their personel file and the background check they got prior to hiring.


So you don’t know


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> So you don’t know


I don't know. I know that the training listed as a requirement is a 1 day class.


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> So you don’t know


"As little as 4 hours of training"


----------



## nissan11

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


What are the incidents of accidental shootings, mass shootings and teachers shooting a bad student because they’ve had enough


----------



## Test_subject

Arming teachers is a horrible idea.

Training someone to handle an active shooter situation without panicking takes hundreds of hours and continuous maintenance training.  Trying to hit a moving target that is shooting back at you with frightened kids in the immediate vicinity is not an easy task.  Do you honestly think that this type of training is actually going to happen for teachers?  Do you think that Janice the art teacher is going to be able to assess the threat and put rounds centre of mass on the shooter, or is she going to panic and fire wildly?

Never mind the active shooter issue; what happens when some ahithead kids decide that they want to take the teacher’s gun?  What does the teacher do, shoot them?  Pistol whip them?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

nissan11 said:


> That is a terrible thing. Of course it is is.
> 
> But I truly believe that putting more guns in schools will result in enough mishandles and accidents that it will outweigh the benefit.
> 
> Unless we are going to put teachers through three months of training and regular training and testing, I don't think it is a good idea. And I don't think that much training is feasable.


THREE months??? 🤣🤣


----------



## nissan11

RiR0 said:


> What are the incidents of accidental shootings, mass shootings and teachers shooting a bad student because they’ve had enough


Bro, that is exactly what I asked you 45 minutes ago and you said you refused to entertain my non realistic scenarios.


----------



## RiR0

nissan11 said:


> Bro, that is exactly what I asked you 45 minutes ago and you said you refused to entertain my non realistic scenarios.


I told you none sorry you didn’t read it


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Arming teachers is a horrible idea.
> 
> Training someone to handle an active shooter situation without panicking takes hundreds of hours and continuous maintenance training.  Trying to hit a moving target that is shooting back at you with frightened kids in the immediate vicinity is not an easy task.  Do you honestly think that this type of training is actually going to happen for teachers?  Do you think that Janice the art teacher is going to be able to assess the threat and put rounds centre of mass in the shooter, or is she going to panic and fire wildly?
> 
> Never mind the active shooter issue; what happens when some ahithead kids decide that they want to take the teacher’s gun?  What does the teacher do, shoot them?  Pistol whip them?


I don’t think they expect the teachers to go Rambo mode. It has value as a deterrent.


----------



## nissan11

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t think they expect the teachers to go Rambo mode. It has value as a deterrent.


They don't expect teachers to use their guns? It is primarily a bluff?


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> The first article in my google search results in a school who allows any teacher with a concealed carry permit to carry in school with board approval. No additional training required.
> 
> I thought you were sure teachers would get additional training?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/06/27/armed-teachers-texas-uvalde-permit/


Can you please detail the boards approval requirements?


----------



## Test_subject

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t think they expect the teachers to go Rambo mode. It has value as a deterrent.


Wouldn’t having specially trained law enforcement in schools present a stronger deterrent without giving a bunch of nerds guns inside schools?

I know a lot of teachers and I would trust about one of them with a gun.


----------



## CJ

nissan11 said:


> I assume the board reviews their personel file and the background check they got prior to hiring.


And I assume they require extra training. 😁


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> Wouldn’t having specially trained law enforcement in schools present a stronger deterrent without giving a bunch of nerds guns inside schools?
> 
> I know a lot of teachers and I would trust about one of them with a gun.


My high school did.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Test_subject said:


> Wouldn’t having specially trained law enforcement in schools present a strong deterrent without giving a bunch of nerds guns inside schools?
> 
> I know a lot of teachers and I would trust about one of them with a gun.


I agree. That would be my first option and it’s amazing that our great leadership hasn’t done that weeks ago.


----------



## nissan11

CJ said:


> And I assume they require extra training. 😁


Touché


----------



## Test_subject

CJ said:


> My high school did.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I agree. That would be my first option and it’s amazing that our great leadership hasn’t done that weeks ago.


Seems like a no-brainer to me.   People would be less likely to do crazy shit if they knew that they were going to get lit up like the Vegas Strip immediately after walking through the doors.


----------



## CJ

Test_subject said:


> Seems like a no-brainer to me.   People would be less likely to do crazy shit if they knew that they were going to get lit up like the Vegas Strip immediately after walking through the doors.


Should just be a normal shift on the Police Dept. 

M-F during school hours, that's about an 8 hour shift.


----------



## RiR0

CJ said:


> Should just be a normal shift on the Police Dept.
> 
> M-F during school hours, that's about an 8 hour shift.


But then how will they find time to take naps in church parking lots and arrest people for victimless crimes and give them traffic tickets


----------



## Yano

Specially trained officers for school details would be cool with me. It would be also cool I think for them to be trained and updated in as many viable non lethal tactics as possible. Not just a team of retired door kickers. 

Make sure they are armed with side arms at least or something small like mp5's 7's what ever. sub sonic rounds hollow points minimal risk of through n throughs all that good shit. 

Give them full training in all non lethal as well for any situations that arise where it can be utilized as a safer alternative in the moment , bean bags , pepper balls , flash bangs , nets , all that happy shit.

I think it would also be good for them to have specialized classroom training. Threat assessment , recognition , psychological training for dealing with the threats as well as the kids they are going to be around in those situations. 

Tall order for sure would take way more in my opinion than a local constable on his days off.


----------



## RiR0

They also need to change what they’re teaching kids to do during shootings. Hiding under a desk like sitting ducks is ridiculous


----------



## shackleford

i dont think most places are willing to spend the money to staff numerous armed security in schools for a "what if" scenario. most of the police depts i know of are understaffed anyway, and i'd bet its a nationwide problem. the idea would be having officers on patrol willing and able to respond quickly when needed.

Also, in response to concerns of accidental discharge or students or others disarming teachers, my suggestion would be securing the firearm in a lock box and accessing it in the event of a lock down.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

nissan11 said:


> Some guns can go off when dropped with a round chambered, but that is irrelevant.
> 
> As I mentioned with discharges from mishandling at gun shows, that is what I am still talking about.


Modern firearms have drop safeties.
That is unlikely to happen. I didn't say it couldn't but very unlikely.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

What if I go to your house and burn it to the ground? Shouldn't you get 10 get high razor wire fences to keep me from doing that?


----------



## TeddyBear

@Yano makes a good point. Campus pashouder be actual trained law enforcement, not security.

They also should receive additional training on threat assessment, desescalation, crisis response, the whole thing. Exactly: require physical combat training, and non-lethal equipment.

The most qualified cops, really. Because it’s so liable for mistakes.


----------



## TeddyBear

TeddyBear said:


> @Yano makes a good point. Campus pashouder be actual trained law enforcement, not security.
> 
> They also should receive additional training on threat assessment, desescalation, crisis response, the whole thing. Exactly: require physical combat training, and non-lethal equipment.
> 
> The most qualified cops, really. Because it’s so liable for mistakes.


This was a draft that submitted because I took a call. Eh, good enough. Not eloquent or everything. I’m over it


----------



## Dex

Police were shot at last night in the city. One guy came out of the bar and shot at them. 3 PD shot back and unfortunately, 6 people in the crowd were hit. Oops, this is not going to end well for the officers.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> A teacher could shit on a kid's desk too, doesn’t mean it's ever going to happen. 🤣


doesn't mean it hasn't happened


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> And again, why would it be out of the holster in front of children?
> 
> You scared of teachers pulling out their dicks too? Should they all be castrated?


Those are some loaded questions. I'm just gonna say it depends. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *Then the kid gets shot and the teacher gets the death penalty.* Wtf. Do you understand laws?


Yeah, but only if they can catch the teacher.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Ok fellas. I yeild to your superior argument that a teacher would never get mad enough at a misbehaving high school student to shoot them.
> 
> I also now agree that putting more guns in schools would reduce all forms of gun violence.


----------



## lifter6973

nissan11 said:


> Unless we are going to put teachers through three months of training and regular training and testing, I don't think it is a good idea. And I don't think that much training is *feasable*.


Feasible


----------



## lifter6973

Test_subject said:


> Arming teachers is a horrible idea.
> 
> Training someone to handle an active shooter situation without panicking takes hundreds of hours and continuous maintenance training.  Trying to hit a moving target that is shooting back at you with frightened kids in the immediate vicinity is not an easy task.  Do you honestly think that this type of training is actually going to happen for teachers?  Do you think that Janice the art teacher is going to be able to assess the threat and put rounds centre of mass on the shooter, or is she going to panic and fire wildly?
> 
> Never mind the active shooter issue; what happens when some ahithead kids decide that they want to take the teacher’s gun?  What does the teacher do, shoot them?  Pistol whip them?


Pistol whip for the win.


----------



## Dex

Test_subject said:


> Wouldn’t having specially trained law enforcement in schools present a stronger deterrent without giving a bunch of nerds guns inside schools?
> 
> I know a lot of teachers and I would trust about one of them with a gun.


Well, we use to have an officer at each school around here. Why don't we now...because BLM cried racism, pushed hate towards the PD and then they were removed.


----------



## nissan11

There is a little more info in this article about the shooting. Mostly on the law enforcement response issues and security issues with the school itself. Apparently the school had "weak wifi" which is being blamed for a delay in teachers getting the order to lock down their classrooms. 









						5 key takeaways from the Uvalde shooting report and video revealing failures in law enforcement response
					

In the first comprehensive look by a government agency into the Uvalde elementary school massacre, a Texas House investigative committee released a preliminary report Sunday outlining a series of failures by multiple law enforcement agencies in their response at the scene.




					www.cnn.com
				





Also, here is another sad story but a great example of an armed citizen doing what we all say would do as CCW holders. Props to this person.









						Indiana shopping mall shooter shot dead by armed 'good Samaritan,' police say
					

Multiple people -- including the suspected shooter -- are dead and others are injured after a gunman opened fire at a shopping mall near Indianapolis, police said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Joliver

Even if you don't arm teachers, you should nominally publicize that they are armed and trained. May make somebody think twice.

Really, teachers should have to do it since they don't do shit else. The absolute state of the education system in the US is trash. Not like teachers are teaching math or science anymore since it's all gender swapping butt stuff masturbation class to 8 year olds. Don't teach? May as well be gunfighters.

This was the US in 2015-16...I'm sure the social justice movement has only improved the education system since then....being as how some states have removed any sort of mathematical competency testing since then.....lol









						U.S. now ranks near the bottom among 35 industrialized nations in math
					

The US math ranking falls to 31st out of 35 OECD countries as US students across the board do worse than a few years ago.




					hechingerreport.org


----------



## GreenAmine

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/3590055-north-carolina-county-putting-ar-15s-in-every-school-for-security/amp/


----------

